# ******WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!....Show 'EM!!!++++++



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aramar Arctic Ocean II on a Steinhart screwed-link bracelet


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watcha-wearin-wednesday-1st-october-2014-a-1092075.html


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watcha-wearin-wednesday-1st-october-2014-a-1092075-3.html#post8439881


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

This a slightly different thread topic than the normal WRUW threads that are posted daily. For those of us who change our watches during the day, you can post what you're wearing *this moment*

The dive forum has this thread and it's popular.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


> This a slightly different thread topic than the normal WRUW threads that are posted daily. For those of us who change our watches during the day, you can post what you're wearing *this moment*
> 
> The dive forum has this thread and it's popular.


Yep, one of these in F71 as well.

As for right now, I took a casual drive over to Timeless Luxury Watches today and this happened...









CitizenM will recognize this one quite well.


----------



## emunzy (Apr 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


> This a slightly different thread topic than the normal WRUW threads that are posted daily. For those of us who change our watches during the day, you can post what you're wearing *this moment*
> 
> The dive forum has this thread and it's popular.


Correct, adding that all the Right Now threads stick around while the daily threads fade away and nobody sees them after that.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Vasco de Gama?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Yankees2351 (Nov 10, 2012)

will be in a iron man in a few hours and then a mickey mouse after that.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake by Borealis


















































































Both Francis Drake & Sea Hawk










[









Francis Drake and custom 8926


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

sent from my razr hd


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## pacostagli (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JDM with carbon fiber strap version of the Men In Rescue Red Rangeman.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Ω Planet Ocean

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## arguetaoscar (Apr 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

bacari


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Look at bacari posting photos....go bacari go!


----------



## cenzor (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

40mm with divers extension


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

I guess it's time to go to bed.










This forum is costing me some sleep.


----------



## Hl247b (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kory.murphy (Apr 30, 2014)

G Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake with 24mm Helberg strap



























.
And Incoming...
2 new divers, out of production and NOS
Marlin MDV-104



















MTD-1048 Super Illuminator


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Too windy for the boat so we opted for the pool and the Nixon beater


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Some rules for a thread like this seem reasonable: one picture, made right then. Quick and easy. Not for review-type photos or incoming watches.









Rick "trying to minimize iPhone overload for a thread just made for smartphone participation" Denney


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

Right now...


----------



## armixia (Jan 16, 2009)

An Aqua Terra kind of day.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wearing my Orange Ray right at this moment.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

This funky vintage number, finally decided to figure out and fire up all it's features.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Autozilla


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

My Steinhart Ocean ! Black with a Ceramic bezel.















Have a great day everyone.

Dean


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll second that.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Still loving this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arguetaoscar (Apr 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand is










On my right...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "Brasilia chronograph" Denney


----------



## Rag (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Diggin' around in the watch cabinet. This one's been to sea and the glow face dial is great navigating at night.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Swapped out the bezel and band


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On one hand this Mint on SNPR strap










On the other Men In Rescue Red Rangeman clothes modded with positive LSE case inside


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

*F-91W*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally put it in it's CUDA shoes. Don't know why I waited so long to do so. They are extremely confortable


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on SNPR strap


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tissot:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Speedy homage right down to the twisted lugs, Bravo

2 blue second hands, Casio Edifice EF-503-DW on SNPR strap


----------



## arguetaoscar (Apr 16, 2014)

Vintage Seamaster!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mako


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


>


How are you liking it thus far?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

This just arrived at the door an hour ago.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting into the fall mood with a family and close friends tradition. Great little place up in New York State for apple and pumpkin picking wearing the super comfortable Shogun. Afterwards, the wife will make her apple and pumpkin pie and I will drink a little wine and be on WUS LOL


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Planet Ocean

Sent from something all lumed up.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Alan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

Back from the spa for Thanksgiving!


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrey23 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)

It looks like I should've joined the "1 watch a week club"


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Day-Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

The usual. Love it though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "who hasn't worn this one in a while" Denney


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TX navy blue


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Very classy! Beautiful shot and composition!



mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1653671


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather in this bright flashlight.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely shot! Beautiful piece!

[QUOT

E=arguetaoscar;8457618]









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1010 38mm, perfect quartz for smaller wrists


----------



## thehighwayjazz (Apr 18, 2014)

Komandirskie in nato bond with matching socks, well more or less










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Root Beer G2-019, Miyota non-hacking movement













































































































Root Beer Subs - Gigandet (Miyota), Invicta 11241 ( Seiko NH35)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## omshankstar (Dec 2, 2009)

Boring meeting...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My pulsar on a handmade 'hasihueter' leather strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

illuminating.

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Armida A9 MilSub


----------



## arguetaoscar (Apr 16, 2014)

Wore my Day-Date today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GD-350 x2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheap thrills


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Cheap thrills


Nice looking Paris and the strap. Where's the strap from?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marathon GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. 2824-2 movement, Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice looking Paris and the strap. Where's the strap from?


Helberg straps are awesome. From Germany.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brace yourself....was totally shocked at how much I like this watch. It is BIG without being huge and the smooth motion of a 16 beat sweep is soothing....

Precisionist 8-hand chrono, sweeps at 16 beats per second, super smooth motion.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recent arrival, AMW-S320 nice old Solar ani-digital diver in need of a cleaning


----------



## msr (Aug 20, 2012)

New arrival to my wrist. First day !!


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Hehehe... =D


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

A little Glycine today. Or right now anyway. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old Seiko SKX173.........



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SKX175........










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

The iPhone stock photo effects really make a difference in my crummy photos.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Apollon Bronze bezel


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

Trying to decide if this is the one for tomorrow or not..


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

Grand Seiko SBGR083


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SKX175 again today.....










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's a watch? But most people think it's a can opener!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

[/url]


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Speedmaster 57 Coaxial


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

Terrible lighting, but RIGHT NOW its 11:14pm so deal with it. ...Anyway, I just got how with this guy. I'm proud of myself for liking a cheap watch. Shoot, the strap I bought for it almost cost half as much as the watch.

Please ignore the cat scratches and red mark from the stamp that was put on my hand today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marathon MSAR (maple leaf JSAR) on Helberg strap


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seeing the light, this sandwich dial.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

AP Royal Oak Ultra-Thin


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

View attachment 1905802


AP Royal Oak Offshore

View attachment 1905818


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

G


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Franken Field Vintage Mod


----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)

Same piece I had on for the wruw wednesday thread


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Day-Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The Amazing Archimede today!! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Happy Humpday


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

fly by night


----------



## MreeceC (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

I just got this beaut today - the Chr. Ward C60 GMT!

View attachment 1937746


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ETA 2824-2, loosened up the fine-tune one hole since this pic was taken


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

Citizen Chronograph AN0950-53L


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

The newest addition to my collection...14k white gold Accutron, MO caliber 214


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

op6727

Soak.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Hey! Just testing?! Where's mine? Looking forward to wearing and photographing it. It looks like a winner!

Just have to be happy with this latest arrival:


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Me116 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

Oris small second-date. Just arrived today. 😍


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

PF Tonda Hemispheres, I dont think one could pay me to take this off my wrist right now I am so in love with it


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I will be wearing this for the next few days.


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!



NickinNYC said:


> PF Tonda Hemispheres, I dont think one could pay me to take this off my wrist right now I am so in love with it
> View attachment 1949626


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Gatis (Apr 15, 2012)

This ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

"Ole Blue..."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

MBII for Friday night out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Have been wearing this throughout the day. Late pic.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

My Autodromo Prototipo Nero









Rick


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Steinhart #4 & #5 arrived today, another OceanBlack to be modded into a homage to the OVM-DLC and a Vintage GMT.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ready for the movie night!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Omega410 said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks bud! I love it.

Got this one on today. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscape. The sunburst dial on this thing is breath taking. Changes color in the light. Love it. Comes standard with a nato.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Latest build today...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Ready for the movie night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking strap!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

MrThompsonr said:


> Great looking strap!


Thanks!!! And it's super comfortable too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

op6727.111

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Right now , it's this one :


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9, no date. Like the 60 minute bezel....great for timing kids soccer halves.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

..


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Was wearing an Omega earlier but couldn't keep this bad boy off my wrist


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

They're jealous of the old guy getting the wrist time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## aproyaloak (Nov 5, 2014)

Signature:

Currently:

Seiko SNKM69K
Seiko SARX017
Tag Heuer Professional 200m Gold
Casio F91-W
Ball Trainmaster Roman

Poisons:
Ball 43mm Red Label Engineer II
Omega Constellation


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Having tea-time with the Mondaine cup and Omega Speedster Reduced


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Hammy and drinking some Rockstar


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for the Postman and UPS brown truck to deliver my new snow tires from TireRack.com and my new-to-me OWC 5517 MilSub. This old OWC snowflake 40mm with a 28,800bph Sea-Gull, no date, will have to tide me over until they get here. Monday is always a fun delivery day as stuff stacks up from over the weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal and drilled, sharply turned down lugs.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

PAM 88 :]


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

A 1990ish Ebel Chronosport, caliber 134 (Zenith caliber 40.0 El Primero). Changed to this from my Cartier when changing shirts for dinner--this shirt has a tighter cuff.

Rick "one of the flagships of my Ebel collection" Denney


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

automatic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

PAM 88 ^^


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now this )


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Citizen Signature. Tiny pup for size reference.


----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

Just put it on tonight. Fresh off the ups truck .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GPT-1


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

Just posted this in today's wruw


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

An amazing bit of kit From Rpaige

​














































​


----------



## gigel113 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

acl1986 said:


> View attachment 2042034
> 
> 
> Citizen Signature. Tiny pup for size reference.


Ok, the dog comment was hysterical.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Bulova Accutron M1 'Alpha', caliber 214


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now this )


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ferrari Quartz


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Stargate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

L&H Cerberus on a Gulf racing NATO


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Hamilton! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

This is what's on me right now...


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

*Wenger 7901x*

This is my only watch right now. But if you check my other thread -- I'm trying to decide between the Tudor Pelagos and the IWC Portuguese. Stepping up my game, and giving this Wenger some new life with a band upgrade.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nothing fancy but very comfy.......










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

3570.50


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Take me to your leader!



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

First day back in the office - PP World Time


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The Terrific Tutima Today!! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist, not my most expensive watch but love the brown dial!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Legends prototype. Available on Kickstarter now - http://tinyurl.com/qxt3y2t










Something something tapatalk...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Max bill


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 16 year old wrist buddy for Friday.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## aliiqq (Nov 19, 2014)

I treated myself to this beaut a week ago


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Max Bill


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## steelstickler (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## lquinn425 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Laco Kiel on Rockin Ron's strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather on this bright flashlight.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

As we speak, Vintage Pilot!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hesalite musings


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

For the evening ... Just added the blued hands and an oyster bracelet to my Bulova(movement) project watch.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nick Bailey (May 16, 2014)

This morning was a Frankenmonster morning watching my boy play football in the rain...








And now off to the inlaws for dinner is a Grande Vitesse moment...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Most would call Jacques LeMans kind of a step backwards due to pedigree, but EXCELLENT build quality, and somehow seemingly scratch proof??? (I can't seem to ding or scratch this thing, and my office is known to destroy watch with "cubicle dings" when walking down the hallway). Wearing this as I type...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still Oris time )


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

Just back from service!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Moonwatch Walkin'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster Monday.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## resQguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Haven't worn this one in a while.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this blue dial. Beauty in a budget watch😊


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

Oris Maldives 😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My new JLC )


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

I cannot stop rotating between my two Oris. I might flip a few of my other watches to get another diver. They are so beautiful.


----------



## indeep (Nov 24, 2012)

One of my favorite pieces


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Right now, as we speak (type)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cold day on the lake.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Still wearing my new Casio MDV106, but now i have it on a Seiko Jubilee bracelet . i think it makes it look like a much nicer and more expensive watch than it actually is. what do you think?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


>


How are you liking your Deep 6 so far?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Im wearing this super exclusive and crazy expensive watch called "invisible."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

PowerChucker said:


> How are you liking your Deep 6 so far?


Yes, they are great sailing watches. Rinse them off and they are good to go. Big but not too big, very comfortable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand










On my right for tides on the Cape


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

111


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

RBGP today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A blue one )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bulova Precisionist 98B212 diver


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Cross posted from the Mil/Pil forum. Obligatory photos of my new B1 in the cockpit:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now back to base ics )


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

I just wanted to post a few cool lume shots that I got playing with long exposure



















any mathematicians who can decipher how long the shutter was open for the second shot? ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## chronotimer (Nov 8, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





godhanded said:


> I just wanted to post a few cool lume shots that I got playing with long exposure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont need to be a mathematician. Just an avid photog. Shutter speed less than a second or you would see the second hand blur. But unless you know the aperture of the lens. Its just a guess but I guess 1/60 to 1/30th no motion blur for handheld.

from Tapatalk and my fingers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. ETA 2824-2 movement and Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

chronotimer said:


> Dont need to be a mathematician. Just an avid photog. Shutter speed less than a second or you would see the second hand blur. But unless you know the aperture of the lens. Its just a guess but I guess 1/60 to 1/30th no motion blur for handheld.


Technically you're right, but it would look so-so due to being quartz

For this photo I had the seconds hand still. I was referring to the mini-seconds hand in the top right chrono which made a perfect semi-circle indicating 30 seconds. You also can notice a little bit of movement in the minute hand. I guess 30 seconds is what my camera maxes out at.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Watching the snooker on telly. Wearing the Meridian MP08 on black ISOfrane. A winning combo in my opinion

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left










And switched this to my right to try to get it fully charged.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't wait to get back to my dorm and all my other watches! Been wearing this one for the entire break  My Moonphase Flyback!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blink of an eye (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Afternoon swap. Trying out a new Perlon strap on the Bulova project watch.


----------



## harley0523 (Nov 29, 2014)

nice watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Now my Speedy, later not sure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevoD (Nov 5, 2014)

Just put on the new strap on my Base-Layer!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bulova Precisionist 98B212 diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam time )


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

SBGA105 on Hirsch Lucca


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JLC


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Android skeleton


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Newly arrived.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Big Tubes )


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin on Helberg cross-stitch strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Me116 (Aug 28, 2014)

The g shock


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-M5610SD Desert Sand


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Recon Point KM version


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

"This just in&#8230;" Received in the mail today.

Nice working Swiss pocket watch bought on eBay. The plan was to gut it and make another wrist watch conversion. But I think I may just box it and give it to my niece as a birthday gift instead...? I recently showed her a conversion I did and she said, "If you find a nice one it would make a nice BD gift for me." Or keep it for myself. It's in great shape and keeping good time. I have 2 or 3 more coming in the next couple of weeks&#8230; Decisions, decisions...?

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My 1993 Subby.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm about to give a speech. Wish me luck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98B212


----------



## maelstrome (Apr 3, 2013)

Its Friday so Batik + Laco all the way


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam sub.


----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Just arrived:


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 Soprod


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Exp II :]


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This one, before I go on vacation with my Deep Blue tomorrow :


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

on SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Prometheus S80 on new Panatime


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Baby tuna.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my right hand, a Mint 40mm on SNPR strap










On my left, Borealis Francis Drake on Helberg orange cross-stitch 24mm squeezed onto 22mm lugs


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Modded Borealis Sea Diver... again on a silicone strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had to have a bit of bronze after seeing those Helson )


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nubuck by SNPR straps cost more than twice the MDV-106, but worth it...awesome band!


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

No name military Quartz.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

I love this watch. Casual, sporty, and classy looking all in one. I like the fact that it is very unique and sets itself apart without looking childish or silly.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy on vintage leather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Hawk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

JLC Reverso Grande GMT


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

explorer II :]


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam sub titanium.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Recently acquired custom Debaufre Ocean 1 GMT


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Patek Philippe World Time


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jasonfrombu (Nov 19, 2014)

My Junghans 1972 Chronoscope while on business travel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam sub


----------



## jeffrey23 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Omega X-33 on Hirsch Performance George


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This is flying away to get modified into a MilSub with new sword hands and a 60 minute bezel. Have a second one that I'm keeping stock.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Will be wearing this for another 2 weeks or so


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Speedmaster 57 on a Hirsch oiled antique leather strap


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nesal (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

This one:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

And so the collection grows.

Bought only two hours ago. Picture taken just now.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Back to my Chr. Ward C60 GMT - Merry Christmas!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My 4 of the 503s (of the 6 known-to-me variations)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base Logo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fazmaster (Jun 11, 2006)

As quick as I could snap the pic, load it to Photobucket and post the reply..3711 for me!










Cheers,


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Doxa today!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

God, I love this watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## philhughes (Jun 24, 2010)

The usual
phil via Nokia


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from Tapadumbdumb!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Giving this one some wrist time on new Hirsch shoes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NickinNYC said:


> View attachment 2342834


New purchase?


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> New purchase?


As of today!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NickinNYC said:


> As of today!


Congrats!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Congrats!


Thank you brother!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

Arimda on Horween Ballglove Distressed Strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blak Smyth said:


> Arimda on Horween Ballglove Distressed Strap


Wow! That has some serious character! Looks like it came from an archeological dig! Fantastic! Green is the perfect dial color for it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

I literally just plucked this BB from the box and took a quick pic.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left, one of the most exquisite straps... Suede Grey OEM Steinhart Apollon.










On my right, a JDM only Fizz-Phys STW-1000


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cavedweller


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Budabear (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

this 1 . .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The classic 2531.80.00 on a 1,300 mile road trip! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Speedy Mk 4.5 today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

My beater watch for golf.


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

Start of vacation








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

After a scare and delay in shipping (lost tracking for 3 days, resurfacing on the website Saturday night) and surviving a bout with the flu despite a flu shot, I have on hand my Jelliottz modification of OceanBlack to a MilSub....the one in the middle. These solid end bracelets are tricky to install while sneezing and blowing one's nose.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Waltham Model 1893 (made in 1892).


----------



## WatchSeekr (Apr 27, 2012)

My weekday work watch. Samsung gear2 with an orange silicone band. Gift from my wife primarily used as a step counter to encourage me to walk more.

-Philip


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

A close-up of my Heuer 1964 Re-Edition


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Speedy right now, though that could change later today, sometimes I feel guilty wen I see my watch box and realize I'm neglecting my other watches, I know it's pretty weird lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM custom, OceanBlack MilSub


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

*RUSSIAN VINTAGE KOMANDIRSKIE*


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Raketa 24H


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

off to church


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Very inexpensive faux Lucien Piccard (I.E. Chinese).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Well I did not think I was getting anything but my wife surprised me with a couple new beater watches. New Elgin automatic with a CHINESE movement not bad really and a new Seiko chrono. Not a bad take by any means.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Merry XMas to all!!

Boschett Cave Dweller WF LE 
*


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A little Christmas cheer


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## nitro069 (Oct 25, 2014)

Christmas present from the wife. Saw it a month or so ago while with shopping her, said i liked it and never spoke of it again.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## GuyCaballero (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JDM only Fizz-Phys STW-1000


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

This is right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going with vintage gear today.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

NightHawk on leather NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My carbon fiber Edox







[/url]


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

For Sunday ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bond GMT feels right for a Sunday.


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

So I changed my weekly watch back on Sunday, 28 December 2014 to one of my all time favorite watches in my collection the Baume & Mercier Capeland GMT Réveil - I decided it was the "one" I wanted to say goodbye to 2014 and hello to 2015 - this watch has been with me in several countries around the World, helping celebrate many momentous occasions in my life and career - and it's that time that I have to send it in for service - last time I was in Switzerland, so I had the advantage - now I'll have to wait a few weeks (a month or so, to have it fully serviced and timed? I hope not so long!) Anyway, I removed it from the strap and had a "light" cleaning (using a low Ph soap to get rid of some of the muck), thoroughly dried and this is the end result...


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Strzala (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar right now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

114060 and Fitbit.


----------



## MK3 (May 14, 2013)

My new year new watch.

Rado D-Star 200


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Late as Usual....(But Taken Today For Today!)....And Still on My Wrist "Right Now"!*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

My second Christmas present from my wife she is learning very well 














I think this year coming up is going to be excellent cheers all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Vintage Lord Elgin


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just picked up my latest mod, the Planet Dutchman Pro XL...


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

EBEL Discovery










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

'99 Speedy Limited Edition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

1975 Swiss automatic Waltham










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing Alba AS9629 World Time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Samurai165 (Sep 17, 2007)

Have had this for 7 years now and still going strong. Love this watch to death, it was my first Swiss made watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

My tiny (by today's standards) vintage Hamilton Lyndon


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Squeezed in a nice 24mm vs 22mm leather strap for this evening...

















​


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

For Saturday...


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Seadweller on GasGasBones strap today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Movado/Zenith with ESA 9162 tuning fork movement


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

My newly acquired '99 Speedy while doing some work out in the snow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Wearing my vintage Hamilton 987S


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## falcons2121 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas California dial.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Pocket watch conversion...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

'99 Speedy Pro 30th Anniversary. I have a feeling I'm going to be wearing this almost every single day for a year or two. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rampelnik said:


> View attachment 2587842


I've never seen this one before, but I REALLY like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampelnik (Jan 17, 2013)

It's diving watch from PRIM manufacture Czech republic with history from 1949!


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

going with a 1974 Benrus military this weekend


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Lightbox just came 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alpha triple date, today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hamilton.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

amgbda said:


> View attachment 2521642
> 
> View attachment 2521674
> 
> ...


Impeccable on all levels.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now 425.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

My favorite part of Monday, morning walk with my pup.









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Revue Thommen Nostalgia


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna tonight.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Been wearing this for days. Just love it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM [OceanBlack Military], modded with sword hands and 60 minute MilSub bezel.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Baume today

Untitled by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Wearing the SubC 114060 while taking my daughter in law in to Boston for radiation treatment.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

A Unitas 6498 removed from an old Colibri pocket watch made in 1977 that I put in a new wrist watch case.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Bezelbub said:


> A Unitas 6498 removed from an old Colibri pocket watch made in 1977 that I put in a new wrist watch case.
> 
> View attachment 2609218
> 
> ...


Looks amazing&#8230; I was just last night looking at that very case and dial on the Ofrei web site...


----------



## COOKS (Dec 11, 2014)

Gave my BB a break today.maverick GS2 on dark green nato.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Old faithful!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

My beloved Speedy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Samurai165 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently arrived Orthos


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient Men's CFA05001B World Timer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

1973 Heritage


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia with modded bezel.


----------



## Strzala (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## EduBr (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

A 1908 Elgin 18s B.W. Raymond pocket watch. Still keeps great time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

My boss (Army) got promoted today, making this a business-dress instead of business-casual Friday.

I just got out of the promotion ceremony and to where I can take a photo without getting arrested!










_Bulova Branson LE COSC GMT on Hirsch Highland_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Casio. At work on the weekend. Still finding time to post though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Changed the strap


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beloved LRRP GMT 48


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bezelbub said:


> A 1908 Elgin 18s B.W. Raymond pocket watch. Still keeps great time.
> 
> View attachment 2641266
> 
> ...


My 1921 Elgin 16s B.W. Raymond says hello.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks better in person, the shirt is actually navy which makes the blue on the dial pop... Couldn't capture it with my phone.


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

More egg-sellent cross-posting w/ the '74 Benrus


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

My Panerai Luminor Marina 3 Days PAM 422.







Lazy weekend at the Mall in Dubai.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepblue.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> For Saturday...


What brand deployment is that? Looks very well designed..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently arrived Orthos


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

nello said:


> What brand deployment is that? Looks very well designed..


I believe it's one of these found on eBay.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No. It's a double deploy . Not like the singles on ur eBay picture. The catch part looks shaped very well. Like it would wrap around the bottom wrist well. 
Any markings on it?

Curious if anyone recognizes the maker?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New Crown & Buckle straps came in the mail today.










I went with the darker deer skin on my big Athaya Vintage Pilot.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

nello said:


> No. It's a double deploy . Not like the singles on ur eBay picture. The catch part looks shaped very well. Like it would wrap around the bottom wrist well.
> Any markings on it?
> 
> Curious if anyone recognizes the maker?


Fluco? Comes in a variety of sizes, available from Amazon.

Amazon.com: Fluco German-Made 20mm Silver Butterfly Deployment Clasp: Watches


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Shorts, sunshine, and flip flops!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Paradive


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

nello said:


> No. It's a double deploy . Not like the singles on ur eBay picture. The catch part looks shaped very well. Like it would wrap around the bottom wrist well.
> Any markings on it?
> 
> Curious if anyone recognizes the maker?


Sorry about that. It's been awhile( I pulled it out of a box of spare watch parts and put it on a strap) and after another search online I can't seem to find that particular one. You'll notice that it just snaps to close... And you'd have to pull on it to unsnap it/ open it. There are no buttons... The ones with buttons sometimes open without warning because the springs are so soft, I prefer this style. Perhaps it came with a different watch/strap that I once bought/ wore. Sorry no marking on the clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you for trying.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Casio again. At work on the weekend again. It's a hard life.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Movado Kingmatic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

SubVette said:


>


First time I see a day only watch.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

On mesh tonight!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

nello said:


> No. It's a double deploy . Not like the singles on ur eBay picture. The catch part looks shaped very well. Like it would wrap around the bottom wrist well.
> Any markings on it?
> 
> Curious if anyone recognizes the maker?


Like I said earlier, the clasp comes on a strap vs sold individually. I believe this is the same piece on a strap for only $6.99US.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

BarisKiris said:


> First time I see a day only watch.


 DATE is under minute hand. b-)


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Like I said earlier, the clasp comes on a strap vs sold individually. I believe this is the same piece on a strap for only $6.99US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That is cheap! How could u go wrong. Only risking 7 bucks.


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Swiss Legend Blue Sandstone dial.


----------



## Strzala (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orientstar Retro-airplane YFH04001M


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

SubVette said:


>


Interesting watch. How does it tell the day of the week?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Basic Blurple


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My MilBay Explorer Mod.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gigandet G2-07


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

My wife loves her Tudor Mini Sub . . .


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98B212


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My first Mod ever. Made some adjustments.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Foggy day in LA.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Orient
...i can't uplosd my picture for some reason


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Something old today. A nice Hamilton 912, 12s secometer P/W made in 1936.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cobra de Calibre


----------



## EduBr (Jun 7, 2014)

Submariner today!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Best part of working from home? My wife brings me lunch.

Homemade chicken quesadillas with fresh clementines (even peeled for me).










In the background is my WRUW, the new Orthos in red.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM. 
OceanBlack Military


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*New Arrival*_
_*6309-7049 (June 1981)*_
_*







*_
_*...I was 16 years old*_


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient White Multi-Eyes CET05001W


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BossLife (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

I just love this watch.......On 3 Days LOL


----------



## P1B1 (May 29, 2012)

Citizen Atomic. I've had it for a couple of years, but was slowly getting tired of the bracelet it was on so I never wore it. It was completely dead in my drawer when I decided to swap the bracelet for my leather NATO. Breathed new life into the watch for me and I find myself choosing it to wear a lot more often. Amazing what a simple strap change can do for you.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Waiting at the PO...


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just spent the last hour in a couple of different watch boutiques in Geneva. These were what made it onto my wrist. 

























I also tried on a surprisingly beautiful OysterPerpetual which had a blue Explorer I style dial. Also it was nearer my price bracket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc540 (Jul 8, 2012)

Datejust II rhodium dial


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Orthos, brand new today.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening change.

Big 47mm Pilot with brown sunburst dial....

Just finished the build today...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

A week's worth of dinner .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Orthos, brand new today.


Just curious how many watches do you have?


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Just curious how many watches do you have?


A bunch but never counted them all. Over 80 G-Shocks and tons of affordables, but probably less than 200.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Different


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alba AJ6071 today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Still on the wrist


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Seiko Men's SNK803 Seiko 5 Automatic Watch. Just got it Wednesday, very inexpensive yet keeps great time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A-10 Soprod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Been wearing this every day for over a week meow...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Snow time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Time for a run!


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Shoveling snow from my driveway in light rain. Probably the closest this Mako Diver will ever get to water!


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanna know where you got the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

This JUST came in. Very excited. Just have to get it sized. Aaaaand I ordered a watch repair/sizing kit for the house ($8 on eBay)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

robcrotty said:


> I wanna know where you got the bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Amazon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dbroulstone (Dec 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyTime (Jan 25, 2015)

maxpowerman said:


> Too windy for the boat so we opted for the pool and the Nixon beater


A NIXON! I'm amazed! I didn't know that surf watches featured here, too...I've always loved their durability.


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Timex J Crew Andros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-320 on Helberg strap


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Out for a drive!


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Maratac Mid Pilot on Maratac strap with deployment catch (my Christmas present to myself).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Right now...its cold!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ebel btr gmt :]


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-320 on Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On Mudman Monday, battening down for the Blizzard of '15


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## P1B1 (May 29, 2012)

Dusted off the watch that started me down this road to madness.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2746457
> 
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


I don't think I have seen a more beautiful white dial. That looks great! What model?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

nello said:


> I don't think I have seen a more beautiful white dial. That looks great! What model?


It's a VSA Alliance. Blowfish on here turned me on to it. Good review on worn and wound as well. My only white dial. Don't think I need another one after getting this!

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Dagaz date


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> It's a VSA Alliance. Blowfish on here turned me on to it. Good review on worn and wound as well. My only white dial. Don't think I need another one after getting this!


Its not white purely. The technical term is 'eggshell'. And I agree with DrVenkman, I could live with this as the only white dial watch (I could have done without the white Halios Tropik SS).


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The calm before the storm. Winter storm Juno, to be exact.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Yea, hold onto your hat, it's gonna get windy for awhile!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just got a package in the mail:









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Seiko SRP309 dive watch.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## robcrotty (Jan 8, 2015)

fossil chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I bought a Christopher Ward C60 in their recent stock clearance (before the new ones arrived).

I'd always fancied the orange one, but when it arrived I didn't like the the orange strap much (and it fell off anyway -Surely a sign!), so I had it switched for a black one.










Just a smartphone photo and dust is on the crystal, not inside.

M


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Chillin with this crazy pup!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Orient M Force today!! Have a great day guys!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Beater Sub out in the new snow, all titanium 17018.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## zeRo_Six (May 3, 2014)

Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

New strap for my Breitling!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

G-SHOCKKKKKKKKK


----------



## YYZSolly (Mar 16, 2011)

Fresh out of the box.


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha jump hour


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

got my Benrus Bullitt in the other night, cheers


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

N.O.A. 16.75 M006 with ETA 2824-2 movement.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## SFoskett (Dec 2, 2013)

I just bought this one in Como. It's a Jaeger-LeCoultre AMVOX 1 R Alarm. Limited edition titanium watch with chiming alarm. Got a solid deal with box and papers. The Aston Martin isn't mine. Sadly.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Out of the gym


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Me and the wife. Tuna and MK for her.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

took said:


> Chillin with this crazy pup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the watch but love the pit. Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield Signalman.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

My blue/orange Orthos finally arrived yesterday. The sunburst blue dial is mesmerizing. Case fit,finish & feel are great. Conducted my unscientific WR test last night . And wearing it today of course as required of any newly acquired timepiece.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eterna.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Belair Seapearl 600


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bracelet got here pretty quickly despite delays due to weather. I looooove this combo!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Athaya Vintage Pilot



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Titanium.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

Marathon SAR

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Casio. At work. Sunday. I have two new automatics and a quartz incoming. Why does it always take so long?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarMan12 (Jan 26, 2014)

My weekender...

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient Racing Semi-Skeleton CFTAB002W Cal. 46R41


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## erk78 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rolex 1500, circa 1968


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

My favs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Orient SP chronograph 1/20 seconds


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orientstar Retro Camera YFH02001S


----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The ever ready Seiko chrono!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iiiiiiitttttt'sssss Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Tag Aquaracer Calibre 5 for Blue Monday


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## jackychou (Feb 2, 2015)

Bought this baby in Japan..not too flashy a bit under 15,000 yen.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Changed shoes on my C20 Lido, really love the look of it now (and the reduced weight!).










The CW branded leather straps are very nice and comfortable.


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Breil


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

sub LV. Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

aluminium mille metri with isofrane and aluminium custom buckle today


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

Rapid fire post, sorry.


----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

Seiko today.

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tank.


----------



## markg (Nov 5, 2012)

Great shot


----------



## markg (Nov 5, 2012)

Wearing this beauty


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Tag Today!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EduBr (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

my Luminox ANU on lumi nato strap I am loving this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

this meeting needs to end... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Killer new strap on my FF! Loving it. I took it off the the BP NATO, 2015 is the year of no more NATO straps for me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AV3093 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris Altimeter.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Precista today!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Working in the cockpit training device today!


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

bulova automatic


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient Golden Eye CDB05001W Cal. 46A40


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

MkII LRRP 48 GMT


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Squale 20 Atmos on a white NATO:


-Jeremy
(Sent from Tapatalk)


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Admiring my watch while my wife shops!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This old guy today. Been my buddy for going on 17 years.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still my new addition.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Working in the cockpit training device today!


Wow ! That's gorgeous. What is it, please ? Thanks !


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Montre-Moi said:


> Wow ! That's gorgeous. What is it, please ? Thanks !


It is a Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime. In those images it is on a Breitling Ocean Classic mesh bracelet. I also have a brown Breitling crocodile skin strap, and a sapphire blue Combat-Straps ostrich skin strap


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gustav Juhlin (Feb 6, 2015)

An old Seiko 7005-7130 that I found in a cupboard at home while on the hunt for a permanent marker.. It's been going steadily, gaining about 2-3 sec per day since I started wearing it, and today I polished the old acrylic on it, got most of the scratches out of it  Looking for a strap for it now (18mm) if anyone has any ideas, feel free to tell me ^_^


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

My trusty seiko beater


----------



## ksefan (Feb 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> My first Mod ever. Made some adjustments.


Whats the make and model? What mods did you do? I really like this watch!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ksefan said:


> Whats the make and model? What mods did you do? I really like this watch!


Thanks. Its an Invicta 8926. Dial and hands from Otto Frei, bezel insert from an eBay seller. I baked the dial for beige (vintage look), I remove the lume from the hands, painted them red.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)




----------



## pogiguy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## official_style (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Alba AL4087X today. 
(caliber 7S26, Seiko automatic movement)


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

bronxbomber252 said:


> It is a Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime. In those images it is on a Breitling Ocean Classic mesh bracelet. I also have a brown Breitling crocodile skin strap, and a sapphire blue Combat-Straps ostrich skin strap


I do believe that brown croc strap is the most beautiful I have ever seen.
Excellent taste!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

The witching hour in Alaska


----------



## Professor S (May 6, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

Finally went with a SA for the last watch in my collection for a few years.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

GMT.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

At the VET.....somebody is getting her shots today.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

nello said:


> I do believe that brown croc strap is the most beautiful I have ever seen.
> Excellent taste!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux Alarm arrived today. It needs a new crystal, but everything seems to be working correctly.


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wearing the Speedy Mark 4.5 right now. Took this shot today trying out different watch-strap combos. I'll stick with these for now.


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

...


----------



## Strzala (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super Kontiki.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! I used to have that beauty and it was dead accurate to within -0.3 per day! -Cheers!


----------



## kornel91 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

My A LI Xpress $12 S-Shock LOL Hey Everything on it works!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Newly arrived and egged Maranez.


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

Proud to make the 100th page with this...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Obris Morgan Explorer II -










And more outfit coordination (I love these gray shoes)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Just received this $50 Puppy today. Took off the red rubber band and put a leather deployment one on I found in my watch box. I love a Bargain..LOL

Versus (read cheap) Versace Manhatten Chronograph

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Versus-by-V...=e54cf067a21147808b0f8e0a745468c4&pid=100102&


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

BA


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy 100!

Shark Diver 45mm on SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Frederique Constant Classic Index


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez brass diver.


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

Revue Thommen Airspeed 16053.1532

What I love about this watch? Big simple white face and I rarely see them if at all.


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Dropped it off this morning to have the crystal and dial cleaned










I feel naked without it on

Sent from one of my four iPads


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Longines Heritage 1973


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Poljot diver on a nato


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

Seiko SARB035


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

Nighthawk on C&B strap.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Artego today!
Amazing Artego Today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

timex military sliderule chrono 100m with indiglo
45mm x 15mm x 22mm lugs on a strapcode super-enginer II...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maranez on my new ammo strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The indomitable Invicta today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One of a kind


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

This Timex Expedition I got for $3 at Goodwill!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson bronze on Toshi leather.


----------



## deepak_vg (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

New NATO arrived today. Maybe it'll get more wrist time now!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wearing my good luck charm for Friday 13th.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Mk 4.5 right now. Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Again the Invincible Invicta today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Halios Laguna


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

This.










Early(sub 600 serial number) Heuer BUND. In dire need of a service and a bit of a repair as the crown is loose.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Black Bay!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Something with a little red for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen AT4010-50E today.


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Today this:










1985 Longines Conquest VHP in titanium.

My dads watch(one of them, all but one Longines). Had lain dead for years in the back of a drawer, but recently sourced the right movement for it. 34mm across. Tiny by today's standards, but back in the 80's it was a man's dress watch size. Funny how things change. Great watch I have to say. One of the most accurate watches ever. The titanium dioxide case stays looking new forever. Is very slim and lightweight. 100m water resistance. One of the best non radioactive lume I've seen. Stays readable all night(odd when the lume application is so small and thin). And the Li battery ones go for five years. IMHO if you were to build a generic "watch" that did what it was supposed to, you couldn't go far wrong with this. Maybe make it bigger for the larger of wrist mind you. 

PS the hands are actually gold. Blame my crappy photographic skills, or lack of same...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess my signature does not hide the fact that I'm a BIG fan of JDM and especially Orient. Having that said, it was very exciting to me to find&purchase this Orient World Heritage (WZ0021FB). It came with the paint off of most of the letters, after sourcing some Tamiya enamel paint , a tiny brush and some careful polishing, its finally back on the wrist. Love it!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Titanium sub.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> I guess my signature does not hide the fact that I'm a BIG fan of JDM and especially Orient. Having that said, it was very exciting to me to find&purchase this Orient World Heritage (WZ0021FB). It came with the paint off of most of the letters, after sourcing some Tamiya enamel paint , a tiny brush and some careful polishing, its finally back on the wrist. Love it!


A very nice restoration you have done there, good job, well done. It's really nice to see another Orient world timer, coming back to life with it's stunning looks. How about the internal rotating 24h bezel, power reserve, all works fine?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

BarisKiris said:


> A very nice restoration you have done there, good job, well done. It's really nice to see another Orient world timer, coming back to life with it's stunning looks. How about the internal rotating 24h bezel, power reserve, all works fine?


THANKS! 

Works perfectly, power reserve is normal, 41-42 hours, keeps very good time as well, about 2-3 seconds/day off only. The AR is in amazing shape considering the age and the fact that the watch hasn't been babied obviously. Even some of the GS models I've handles and constantly drool over dont have AR applied this well.

The 24 hour rotating is great, best feature for sure, I had in fact wanted to buy one of the cheaper "regular" Orients or maybe one of the older Orient Stars as in the current line-up they mainly do GMT's. But when I found this, I simply jumped on it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems to have become my Sunday beater.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robust beater for a day of snow shoveling and roof raking. DW-5600E


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## YYZSolly (Mar 16, 2011)

Mondaine Retro Automatic. Got it this week. Am a fan.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying out a leather strap on the Lew and Huey Orthos.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Trying out a leather strap on the Lew and Huey Orthos.


Very nice. What strap is that ?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Very nice. What strap is that ?


It's from BandRStraps.com http://www.bandrbands.com/22mm-vintage-racing-watch-strap-cognac-leather-black-stitch.aspx


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

my new Alba af8e39x1, with Seiko 1/20sec chronograph movement.

I didn't have to buy a new Chrono, but I was sold to it's concave dial.

And of course, the 50% official Seiko dealer discount, was another temptation.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not liking the snow, but at least it allows me to work from home.


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Just received deep blue Jug 1000m limited talk about a beefy watch wow.







I think this thing is heavier than my Renato Vulcan lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

I woke up to this beauty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

Just can't fall in love with it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> Just can't fall in love with it.


Why not? The watch looks great.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The great Omega today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai 88.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> It's from BandRStraps.com http://www.bandrbands.com/22mm-vintage-racing-watch-strap-cognac-leather-black-stitch.aspx


I just ordered the same strap. And I promise I hadn't seen your reply yet lol. I discovered them just now through a long winded browsing session going from sales forum to halios watches to the life of a wis website to their strap company.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I just ordered the same strap. And I promise I hadn't seen your reply yet lol. I discovered them just now through a long winded browsing session going from sales forum to halios watches to the life of a wis website to their strap company.


LOL. Would have saved you time if you just read my reply.


----------



## Professor Pickle (May 11, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

PAM000


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Right now its a polar type day so whats better for now then a polar Explorer 2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Borrowed Lume shot


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

That lume is without any charging.


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Ti Subby.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Orient Aviator EM7A004R Cal. 46943


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The gorgeous Moonphase Flyback!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


>


patrida, polu wraio!

you have pm
E52


----------



## watchmepost (Nov 10, 2014)

Hublot Big Bang Unico 45mm rose gold


----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)

19 years young and still giving me pleasure beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

An early lever set Hampden, from circa 1916.










Fantastically nice movement on these. Our American cousins(you may be one ) IMHO had much nicer and higher quality movements than the Swiss in these early wristwatches as a _general_ rule.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen AP1031-18E moon phase (Rahul Dravid collection) today.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


That is a good look!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-2500B solar/atomic. Only thing missing is a sweep second hand


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris Altimeter.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Naranja!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like another work from home day!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Close enough to 10:08 for me...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Luminox 500m diver.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko 5 military black SNZG17 now


----------



## Gameon9541 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any day I can start by throwing this on my wrist is off to a great start. Have an amazing day all!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Snow Storm is finally over so we are outta play with my doggie


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Archimede Today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The Seiko chrono once again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pockits (Feb 7, 2015)

MM


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got this today and honestly for a $42 watch I'm impressed. Screw down crown, 200m rating, VK64 Mecaquartz, and a surprise. Strap appears to have something exactly like Brady Bars for easy strap removal.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Orient and Air Max 1


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got this baby & I'm lovin it!!!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The SMP on a night walk!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

5th day straight.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Out in the yard with my dog


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Trying to condition my brain by wearing the Rolex Sub before going shopping for a polar explorer tomorrow.;-)


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Blancpain and coffee


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Rolex ND


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

Marathon SAR-D


----------



## pockits (Feb 7, 2015)

Arriving home, gonna play some music, and maybe a nice cigar.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

I got this old TAG HUER at an online auction a few years ago. Beat up, but I like it.
Box it came in looks pretty beat also


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium








[/url]


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Nice 103 and nice shot.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Nice 103 and nice shot.


Thanks! Your pics look quite professional - well done !!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Even with a new watch having arrived this week, the OM rules Saturdays


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys

This morning, I started with the Hexa F74 LE on the red Hexa rubber. Really liking this watch, great dial and perfect size for me.

Have a great Saturday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Frenchguy (Apr 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Casio pathfinder, in altimeter mode reading 10,700ft


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Ticino flieger 44


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Speedy Broadarrow reissue.


----------



## t0mmy91 (Feb 20, 2015)

Datejust II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This afternoon I will be wearing the Steinhart NavB-Uhr on a Micah strap that is less bulky near the lugs and make the watch wear better on my smallish wrist. 
It's still a big watch for my wrist but looks much better and I dig it 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Kurt Behm said:


> *pic removed*


Very interesting, Kurt. It's like the love child of a GO Sixties Chrono and the Zenith Pilot Big Date. I like it!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Afternoon swap. New suede green with gold stitch strap rec'd today ...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Phillipwatch retrograde by sector it's something I got nos for basically nothing but it's kinda cool for a Quartz.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Changing to something a little nicer for the evening...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

casio.


----------



## bigsom (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Fourth day of the Chinese New Year - wearing my Celadon Imperial with a cashmere Imperial Red shawl collar cardigan and orange linen shirt (reminiscent of auspicious mandarin oranges of course!).


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedmaster sapphire hesalite sandwich with dark brown strap


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Switched to a dressier strap for church today.


----------



## t0mmy91 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoping this will help melt the snow faster.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko SARB017 today


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

couple of night shots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alternated These two today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

DEL.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen NY0046 (luminous dial) on shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

*SUMOOOO*


----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)

Rolex Air King 114200WASO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brrrr!

-23F this morning


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Taken on my way to work this morning


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful Black Monster today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## makmakako (May 29, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New shoes, thanks to rockin' ron.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## t0mmy91 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

3 years ago today I bought my first Grail watch . Love this bad boy!


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I have a busy day with 4 hours of meetings then 5 hours straight of interviews to help a fellow manager. 10 candidates. It's like speed dating 
So I'm wearing my favorite watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I have a busy day with 4 hours of meetings then 5 hours straight of interviews to help a fellow manager. 10 candidates. It's like speed dating
> So I'm wearing my favorite watch.
> 
> 
> ...


Sending relaxing vibes from the Carib sea your way.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Zeppelin today -


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.









Unfortunately with my kitchen as the background rather than exotic beaches (


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Doxa 300 no T


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I have a busy day with 4 hours of meetings then 5 hours straight of interviews to help a fellow manager. 10 candidates. It's like speed dating
> So I'm wearing my favorite watch.
> 
> 
> ...


This in one of the nicests watches I've ever seen posted on any forum ever. I really like it when I come across your pictures of it on here.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

avt80 said:


> This in one of the nicests watches I've ever seen posted on any forum ever. I really like it when I come across your pictures of it on here.


Ditto.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Black Seiko Monster on MM Strap today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EduBr (Jun 7, 2014)

Speedmaster 145022-68ST


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

avt80 said:


> This in one of the nicests watches I've ever seen posted on any forum ever. I really like it when I come across your pictures of it on here.


Wow. Thank you so much !! You are too kind 
I fell in love with this watch. The only ever o can call a keeper :-$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Ditto.


Thank you !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home and taking the laptop as I have some catching up to do. 
Predicting 5-10" of snow in Charlotte, so you know it'll be a mess tomorrow

Wearing my bronze Steinhart NavB-Uhr on a Micah leather this evening. I love the well executed brushed sunburst grey dial (tho I can't seem to capture it right) and satin bronze case. Still trying to figure out whether to keep this one a while or move it due to size. 

Have a great evening.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Changed to a squeezed 22mm Alpha strap on 20mm lugs after trying out a black Perlon


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedmaster


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

My favorite bowling watch LOL


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Wearing my Atlantic today. It does not get enough wrist time. I forget how gorgeous it is!


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

Omega SMP on Navy Hirsch Carbon Fiber.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my base Pam 112 on a basic black leather. Simple is better. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I have a busy day with 4 hours of meetings then 5 hours straight of interviews to help a fellow manager. 10 candidates. It's like speed dating
> So I'm wearing my favorite watch.
> 
> 
> ...


Kick ass Tudor I've ever seen. Really awesome looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

On my way to pick up my other watch from servicing. Wearing a Sinn 144 limited.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Doing the home office thing today, with my Khaki on bund strap:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lastshotkid said:


> Kick ass Tudor I've ever seen. Really awesome looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! After several hundred watches I can say this is my favorite and only true keeper. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## subcom (Dec 21, 2012)

Didnt work as i hoped..


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New kickass strap from Jankoxxx.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Hexa F74 LE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

just came in Russian pilot woot I kinda like it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Was the 7050, now Sea Hawk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SPC052 today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

And yet another new strap, but same watch.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Inspecting some pixels of the projector wall.

Sinn 356 copper dial


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Glad it's Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## newhorizon (Mar 27, 2013)

My beloved UN Maxi Maine says happy Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteSpy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Snowy today!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Brand new today! Stowa.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Citizen BL9000 eco drive, perpetual calendar, minute repeater, dual time, alarm, sapphire glass ...


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Omega SMP Bond today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

Fresh off the ups truck


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

my hamilton on desert camo


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's start the weekend 
Tudor sub 79090 for a chill Friday evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*As of 7:03 PM EST*



Kurt


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: As of 7:03 PM EST*

I guess I'm an OM convert.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: As of 7:03 PM EST*

Titanium


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Hamilton X-Wind just landing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
'









Off on a hike along the coast path, this is already a bit beaten & quite rugged, so fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

3000m DB Diver


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Saturday February 28, 2015

Meeting watch and blazer Tissot v8 excellent dress watch
















In my humble opinion 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono on this sunny afternoon!

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't explain why I like it but I do. $42 price didn't hurt any.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42B today


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

The most elegant and beautiful aviator chronograph ever built IMHO... ;-)b-):-! 
Best,
Ron

PS. Gotta be the Roman indices that do the trick...


----------



## lakerfan692 (Aug 26, 2013)

Brietling Chronomat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Keeping with the Breitling theme... A Transocean Chronograph Unitime


----------



## AntonGrn (May 16, 2013)

Have a nice evening!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mpk61 (Jan 30, 2015)

Breguet Tradition. Picked it up this afternoon.


----------



## Frenchguy (Apr 3, 2011)

mpk61 said:


> Breguet Tradition. Picked it up this afternoon.
> View attachment 3131506


Now that's a watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Spring Drive :]


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Mr. Jones again...


----------



## lamian (Feb 24, 2015)

Good Evening!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The conversation piece.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

My beloved Celadon Imperial for church today.

View attachment 3136890



https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

‪#‎maisonceladon‬ ‪#‎madeinchinawithpride‬ ‪#‎celadonimperial‬


----------



## Timemiser (Jan 20, 2011)

"The" diver. Seiko MM300.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Wearing the Pam 112 on Drew canvas for church with the fam then to take our niece shopping for her birthday and to dinner at a Steakhouse 
Have a great Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

V8 for church then Invicta beater for rest of the day working honey doo's lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Relaxing and after being on this forum since June of last year I finally figured out how to post pictures of my watches. Now if I can get them to show right side up I'll be on to something


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Halios.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bogartrules said:


>


Caroline visiting KY?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the week with my Sinn 103 St Acrylic! Just noticed that I haven't adjusted that date yet. 

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kicking off the work week with the beautiful Zeppelin LZ129 on a Hirsch leather strap. 
Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watchmepost (Nov 10, 2014)

*Hublot 45mm Unico Rose Gold on Red Croc Strap
*


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

PO Dover beach Barbados.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Subby.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Echo drive nighthawk great beater watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Poljot and some KD 7s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home and gonna wear my Sea Dweller tonight. 
Is it crazy that I still think about adding a SubC to the rotation when I have this one ??!  instead of finally trying the BP Bathyscaphe?? Im torn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Orient ana-digi alarm chrono CVZ00001


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

TudorTuesday for me  
Love this old thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So smooth....16 beat per second sweep.

98B212


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Android Today! have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deep blue.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

The dawn of a new day......& some Koston 2s


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the fun Bathys 100F









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fromtoronto (Feb 24, 2015)

Just got this in today at an amazing price. Stunning piece!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Agenda today.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Only had this a day
30t2 with original hands and unrestored dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller Wednesday and 77F here today after recent cold it'll feel like 90 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Nomos Club on Custom Ostrich


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

Nighthawk PVD on brown C&B strap.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Citizen & some new balance


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super Kontiki.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Hexa F74 LE on a carbon black saddleback leather strap. Works really well. 
Really liking this watch, nice dial and just enough red. Size is just right for me too. 
Time to go home. 
Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me but older than me Enicar Sherpa Graph  on a green Heuerville leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Panda dial for today. Hope you all finish the week on a positive note.

Longines Heritage 1973


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Nice showcase of your own product.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ægir CD-1 on DrewCanvas tonight. I love the case design and size too, it just sits perfectly on the wrist. That gray brushed dial ain't too bad either 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is my preferred 'dress' watch.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celebrating Yuanxiaojie today, the 2200 year old Chinese festival that marks the end of the New Year celebrations for us Chinese around the globe, while wearing the ideal watch for this cultured day of family togetherness and warmth - the Celadon Celestial.

The bespoke dial is intricately hand-embroidered by Suzhou silkweaving masters based on the classical Chinese painting "Double Swallows and Pear Trees".


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

monsieurxu said:


> Celebrating Yuanxiaojie today, the 2200 year old Chinese festival that marks the end of the New Year celebrations for us Chinese around the globe, while wearing the ideal watch for this cultured day of family togetherness and warmth - the Celadon Celestial.
> 
> The bespoke dial is intricately hand-embroidered by Suzhou silkweaving masters based on the classical Chinese painting "Double Swallows and Pear Trees".
> 
> View attachment 3189858


Awesome. Who makes the watch ?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

​


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This:


----------



## mpweave (Dec 8, 2014)

Trusty Speedy Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamian (Feb 24, 2015)

Speedy Racing for the late nite...


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

We shall call the shirt... "The Monster Match.... He did the Monster Match"


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Club on Ostrich


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Mk 4.5 today


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 St. Acrylic on a Bund strap.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

lamian said:


> Speedy Racing for the late nite...
> View attachment 3193418


Makes me even more excited waiting for mine!


----------



## Big_B_33 (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Trying to close some deals for my movie at the Sun Valley Film Fest, and what better deal closing watch is there than a PP!









If anyone one here is a skier, Sun Valley is an amazing ski town. Highly recommend it. Fun film fest as well.


----------



## Big_B_33 (Mar 10, 2010)

NickinNYC said:


> Trying to close some deals for my movie at the Sun Valley Film Fest, and what better deal closing watch is there than a PP!
> 
> View attachment 3198138
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! A Grail of mine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The latest 42mm Moray, DLC and the famous dart dial  Steve did a great job as usual 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this huge Alba diver (with Seiko 7s26 movt.) today


----------



## Prash09 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai 88 GMT on Spanish leather.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day guys. Headed to Krav with the new DLC Moray 42 dart dial on a Drunkartstrap Kodiak strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Listening to the always amazing Bruce Dern. What a rad guy!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

One of these two...decisions...decisions


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Building some stuff for a local charity... Then flushing the brake fluid on the S2000


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

This just came in today. I was concerned about it being smaller than I would like but I was wrong. SARX015


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celadon Imperial, Blanc de Chine dial edition

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

FC Peking to Paris on C&B honey brown. Actually impressed with how the strap fits bc this watch was made for double spring bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday everyone. We are going to church and am wearing the Sea Dweller. Love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

E52 said:


>


Amazing dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Got a load of androids out of my mystery box I like this one it's an anidigi model ad254 I like it lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonGrn (May 16, 2013)




----------



## MreeceC (Aug 1, 2014)

Church for me today. Had this on with a strap a dear friend made me that's in China adopting a special little girl.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-3011


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Hope everyone have a great week ahead!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

SubC


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

decided to give one of my straps some wrist time...


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys on NatoStrapCo leather strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tejon (Feb 22, 2015)

Digital day


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Paradive


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mudman Monday


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

On my way back to LA


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm switching to the old but beautiful Enicar Sherpa Graph on a leather nato from NatoStrapCo! I'm really liking this combo. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Nomos Club on VC Catalogue


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Seiko for the evening







another mystery box watch I havnt even gone through half of it and I have 80 bloody watches lol still counting down till Saturday Grail grab tick tick tock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamian (Feb 24, 2015)

Luminox Navy Seal Blackout 3001


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

7 interviews today, keeping it simple with the new Rossling & Co automatic.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

10:10 (okay, fine, 10:08) on the 10th according to the Acionna...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

BFK.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

0


----------



## Timemiser (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/r-i-p-man-never-scared-sport-g-suit-tv-1653754.html

GW-7900MS-3


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Wenger on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

vostok neptune


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the new Benarus Moray 42 DLC on the Cuda strap. Another solid offering from Benarus. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mpweave (Dec 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Day: Wednesday
Date: 11th
Month: 3rd
Moonphase: Waning gibbous
Time: 4:58pm
Weather: Rainy
Today's report from Jakarta, wearing Citizen Moonphase Eco-Drive, Rahul Dravid collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the Sea Dweller 16660 today. I find it hard to beat the classic Sub and SD as an overall daily wearer and do-it-all watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jackson telling 4th grade jokes.....#lifeisgood


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## nldosz (Dec 9, 2013)

DSC_0009 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-5000 DLC


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Lew & Huey Acciona Prototype on leather NATO. One of a kind watch!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Right now - Steinhart Triton 100 ATM


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gray Ægir CD-1 as I'm going to meet a local WIS buddy who wants to buy my white CD-1 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Roamer Searock


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hammy on NATO....


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha GMT (model MA507) just arrived today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite today, on what could be a big day at the office. 
Love this blue Tudor sub, whether on steel or leather and even natos or Perlon. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well somebody had to follow that beauty above.....


----------



## GMA (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines HydroConquest 42mm.










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Speedmaster


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Steinhart Bronze Marine Officer Chrono today. It's on a canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got my new NATO for my old beater SNZG17J1:


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

""The half minute which we daily devote to the winding-up of our watches is an exertion of labour almost insensible; yet, by the aid of a few wheels, its effect is spread over the whole twenty-four hours."

Great quote man !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Preparing to paint the town red this Friday with my Celadon Imperial and its inimitable Red dial...
















https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today the Nomos Orion Weiss Datum.










All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> ""The half minute which we daily devote to the winding-up of our watches is an exertion of labour almost insensible; yet, by the aid of a few wheels, its effect is spread over the whole twenty-four hours."
> 
> Great quote man !


Thanks!!! Use this to justify winding my watches to my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Today it is custom Debaufre GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

TGIF. Sinnful Friday with the 157 Ti Ty


----------



## EduardoCoimbraRamos (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulgari Aluminium Auto 44mm


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sinnful Friday


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

On break in Charleston with my newly acquired Benarus Moray 40mm


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

One more!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

As of about 3pm, my brand new Bronze Makara Sea Turtle!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

the adf has a one to one model of a jsf out the front of their hq at the moment so we went and had a look at it.

















My boss thought it was hilarious that my idea of a selfie was taking a picture of my watch. Oh well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm kicking off the weekend with the cool Bathys 100Fathoms on a NatoStapCo leather strap which I really like 
Enjoy the weekend !!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


I love your wrist shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Turbos142 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love your wrist shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Ditto!


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

sent from my phone through tappytalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Horror!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Another day another dollar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying my Hexa F74 LE on a NatoStrapCo leather NATO. I like this combo a lot. This watch is pretty versatile with regards to strap combos. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Autocross today!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish it didn't look so disproportionately large in photos, but damn I love this simple, no frills watch.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing my Celadon Imperial with its Blanc de Chine dial for a lovely dinner this evening...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice watch and photo as usual 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Hexa again on a TimeFactors nato and enjoying a cup of coffee outside 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Tough to capture the blue bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Potatotree said:


> sent from my phone through tappytalk


very cool, what is the locale?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Early start this morning. I love deadlines even if they don't love me.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Enjoy your day everyone!

Vintage Zodiac chrono today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just said goodbye to my in-laws.

Time for some quality time with the TV.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

WUS Project Watch


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

RBleigh81 said:


> very cool, what is the locale?


Heceta Head lighthouse, Oregon


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Certina ds-1 3 hands on a leather alligator w white stitch deployment clasp


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm wearing the Hexa again on a TimeFactors nato and enjoying a cup of coffee outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of nice watch I just love the dial on that Hexa. Seems to look good no matter what strap you have it on. Very versatile.


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

tejon said:


> Digital day
> View attachment 3232050


¿What is the reference of this Casio?

Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Tissot t-touch titanium adventure pro. Breaking it in. This is truly a innovative watch that is lighter than anything I've ever worn lol. Love this one and might have found another keeper. Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rossling & Co to start this work week. 
Darn traffic 

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Had up for sale, but just couldn't part with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

Glycine Airman SST Chrono:


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this Orient Sparta today.








It's also my hometown in Turkey.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new, just arrived Makara Sea Turtle


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia at Disneyland!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

New Aegir CD-2 - just arrived from Oz!


----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally breathing and relaxing after I just found out I matched into a residency program!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Brand new, just arrived Makara Sea Turtle


I can never see your pics?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SomeAssemblyRequired said:


> New Aegir CD-2 - just arrived from Oz!
> 
> View attachment 3316306


️Congrats. I love their new grey dials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm enjoying the perfectly sized (for me) & proportioned Ægir CD-1 on a Drew canvas. 
Have a great evening. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Bad lighting, but best I could do with my phone. Camera+ app macro lens for iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


>


Eat your heart out JLC !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

On my right hand, GLX-5600A










On my left


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Casual tuesday! Just kidding, the AC took a dump in our building so I am sporting shorts and a panerai on Asso straps to work 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

"Casual tuesday! Just kidding, the AC took a dump in our building so I am sporting shorts and a panerai on Asso straps to work"

Sometimes I hate you people who need aircon in March!!

Do you notice the mildew and frost on my 425 today??

Welcome to the UK.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> I can never see your pics?


Ah. Must be the ancient version of the browser we have at work. Now that I have solved that mystery I shall sleep well tonight. Also is it a bad sign if I am talking to myself?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great day. I'm wearing the classic in my watchbox, the Rolex Sea Dweller 16660. 
For those celebrating St Patrick's day, Don't drink and drive! 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's day.


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wearing my Seiko 5 SNK809K2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Enjoying a beer outside. Sláinte!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Seagull & some lunar 90s


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going vintage tonight with the Enicar SherpaGraph V72 on a basic black nato to let the watch shine 
Have a good evening. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gordon Fraser (Oct 25, 2011)

The fact that I only own one grail watch, it's no surprise I wear it pretty much 24/7


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Happy St. Patrick's day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch I've ever bought for hump day  Can't seem to take it off its bracelet too. Off to the office...
Have a great day! B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Star Seeker for me today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris altimeter.


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Omega Electric Blue today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

skx007


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Well earlier I was rocking old style with a Hampden from early 1900's, but this crept back onto my wrist as the evening rolled in...










First Girard Perregaux quartz 1972.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Omega Constellation Chronometer f 300 hz


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long day at the office I'm ready to take it easy with the Hexa on the wrist. 
I like the TimeFactors nato on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-7900MS-3


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Orient & some jacquard 95s


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Blue Monster


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

1972 Longines Ultronic. 


It looks ginormous in that pic, but it isn't in the flesh and/or I'm not _that_ scrawny.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Watchvanity (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 112 on Panatime leather and already ready for this day to be over 

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

My trusty Omega SMP 2220.80... "Spectre" style...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

My Grandfather's old Gruen!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

aviator #76 of 200 out of all the weird watches that I've had I like that one the most lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Having fun with this retro-cool ticker.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PAM zero


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC on a Hirsch Liberty strap!










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

OM on a new nato. Also I seem to have snuck in some jacquard 90s.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Easy decision to go with the Orion today.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Ball TMT Diver on a new Cordura Strap

Green and Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Friday to all!! 
TGIF!!! I so can't wait for the weekend.

I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub again as it always cheers me up 

B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going red and black today as my team is playing in Seattle in NCAA 1st round game.


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

GW9400-1 Rangeman.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and a great Friday to all!!
> TGIF!!! I so can't wait for the weekend.
> 
> I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub again as it always cheers me up
> ...


At would without a doubt cheer me up as well I love the old Tudor sub. 
My daily shot is in celebration of the return of formula one GO Lewis at least till Stewart/Haas gets their team on the grid 
Tissot Team Lotus F1 Seastar going into the shop tonight for a service cheers all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 today


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

daddy's got his baby back 77 GMT 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Casio PAG 240 for snow removal duty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm kicking things off with the Aegir CD-1 on a Drew canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Changing it up with a bracelet today!


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

It's very fine today. I washed my car after a long time. 
INTERIMLAMB single hand watch IDLER all stainless steel model.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

Having to work today, so I've got the beater on right now...reflecting the branches above!


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

I have hear a new SD4000, which just arrived. I moved a few nice watches to get this one and I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On the way home from day at the lake.


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Moved from one vintage Longines yesterday, to this vintage Longines today.









And they are both _battery powered_. :rodekaart There. Yep I've said it publicly. *stands up, hangs head* My name is Wibbs and I'm an electronaholic*. 

*should be a word. Now it is.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Casual Saturday


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to the movies tonight and bringing strong lume with me 
Pam 112 on Rios strap from Panatime 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't decide!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)

Air king 114200


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm wearing my Mako XL all weekend.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

This has managed to stay on wrist longer than it was supposed to this week :roll:


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hamburg watch


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR










Steffen


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

TT TOG, for a while now. Have a great weekend all.

Mark


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing my Celadon Imperial today - a simple beautiful piece for church and brunch...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Sunday!
I'm wearing the Pam 112 on a Rios strap from Panatime for church and lunch. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

My new Alpina Startimer


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy sunday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa is back so it's getting wrist time this afternoon. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103 a sa


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Nomos Club on Custom Ostrich


gorgeous strap.  Who made it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am wearing my most worn watch on a 'football' leather nato - old pic, but if I take one now, it wouldn't be better than this


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Citizen AW1360 Aviator today.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> gorgeous strap. Who made it?


Flydragonstraps over Straps forum. Recommended.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Seiko Sumo Today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Just this old Seiko mall watch.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

My brand new Steinhart! I'm very impressed thus far. Let's see how the timekeeping does over the next few days.









Edit: After 11 hours, it's running about 2 seconds fast. Not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little Bathys action tonight with the black dial 100 Fathoms on a leather NatoStrapCo strap. 
Have a great evening. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Very nice. Have you tried taking macro shots?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^Very nice. Have you tried taking macro shots?


That's a macro shot with the Camera+ app on my 5s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Where's the AR coating when you reed/want it, eh . . .


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

White Stargate on a Heuerville Mil Green strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing my favorite watch and one that has become a classic 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Gavox Legacy Navy


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

On the summit of the 2,000-foot Mount Sentinel this morning with my new buddy. Our first exploration together 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A fun combo for the evening, Orange Bathys 100 Fathoms on a green leather nato from NatoStrapCo. 
Have a great evening. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Maranez Bangla...waiting for new distressed leather strap for it!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hamilton Pan Europ with custom strap


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PamWednesday  
Pam 112 on a Rios leather strap for Panatime. I've really been enjoying this combo. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Bought this from ebay a few years ago, hated it, never wore it. Then, last week in fact, tried it on NATO for the heck of it, realized it was the bracelet it came with I hated and started wearing it.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, after a week on the bracelet, I am back to my OEM Brown Croco. I change straps around a lot LOL


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

At the RedBarToronto meet and fell in love with this vintage Lemania brought by one of the guys.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to one of my favorites, the ÆGIR CD-1 on Drew canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dinner for the next few days. 009 is pleased.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sottomarino squalo martello chronograph 200m (discontinued)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Tommy Hilfiger 1790810 chronograph 1/10sec, with Swiss Movado movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another German watch this morning but not a diver. Really been enjoying the Zeppelin on this beautiful Hirsch leather strap. 
Have a great day. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

still smiling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Seagull 1963 Air Force


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai SLC


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Steinhart Marine Chrono today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigVic (Dec 30, 2013)

Walking in Budapest with Makara Octopus:


----------



## wheeler004 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pocket Puck


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

14060m


----------



## ezwip (Jan 2, 2015)

A greenish watch.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes!!!


----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Captain IV. Just arrived yesterday. Sized it myself and am smitten.










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I had started the evening with the Sea Dweller









Then I got this one so... Yeah... I'm wearing both 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

Cal 1441

William
Longines Heritage 1954 Chrono
Longines Dolce Vita Chrono
Omega SMP Bond Co Axial 300m
Omega SMP 200 m
Cartier 2302
Cartier 2303 Chrono 18k
B&M Riviera GMT
Suunto Core
Breitling


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BillyHSAT said:


>


First time I see this watch, interesting - Omega dial, Rolex hands, Sinn bracelet, cushion case.


----------



## BillyHSAT (Jan 16, 2014)

Original 1988 Omega Seamaster Pro Diver 200m with Cal. 1441 thermo-compensated movement.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

On my way to pay respect to Singapore's founding father.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!!

What else would I wear?? My new Pelagos 2-liner just arrived last night I really had to try this one, it was haunting me 
Here on a very nice and soft Italian leather DrewStrap 
Have a great Friday. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)

Seiko SKX175


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have strap ADD...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Music rehearsal- Matches well!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Both of these.

Halios Tropik B during the day and the Zelos Helmsman for the night.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Raysman....the original solar charged G-Shock


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGT009


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Impulse buy while my wife was dress shopping! I kinda dig it but I'll end up flipping cause I can't change to leather or NATO!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cerberus! This is flat out just a cool watch...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Brass


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

It's going to be a long 24 hours....but its a World Cup Final! Kia kaha New Zealand 😊


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nickuk said:


> It's going to be a long 24 hours....but its a World Cup Final! Kia kaha New Zealand ?


Yeah man. After my team lost in the semis, I'm rooting for the Kiwis too. Damn ozzies.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Tourby Art Deco today. HAGWE!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I wasn't sure about the puke yellow lume on this watch but I like it. Also the bracelets on these things are really hard to resize. Especially if you are an amatuer with a budget tool kit. Not that I am describing myself.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celadon Imperial in Red...
























https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sushi dinner earlier tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Tag Indy 500


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Helson meets Nest.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NE15B


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Do it for Marty, New Zealand !!


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Roadtrip across Italy. Next stop: Milan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Hexa for a relax morning and overall chill day with the fam. My daughter, son in law and Gd Son Ryker are coming later and we'll be grilling out. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

This again today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Re: ******WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!....Show 'EM!!!++++++

Lum-Tec M34


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

In the office, still not getting much done...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I currently only have my hamilton and Sinn as the Damasko arrives tomorrow (!!!) and the maranez is boxed for shipping!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Prometheus S80


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sunday funday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Harpo said:


> In the office, still not getting much done...


Love your brogues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good times! Spring is back and so is sunday BBQ, we love grilling out and having all the kids over 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## geoffm62 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, had to wear the green Orient Mako for the MSU game today! What a game, what a win. Final four here we come! Go Green!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Thought I'd like to try a perlon, not really impressed of how it looks in the flesh though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aqua Expedition with Sellita SW220 movement


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

This today. Yema Superman "R" from the late 80's with Seiko movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Pam 112 on A new DrunkArtStrap Horween shell leather. 
Have a great week. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My new to me Damasko is coming in the mail today at work. Here's my wrist this morning.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Needed 300M diver as I was exploring touch and feel tank at aquarium with a bunch of kindergardeners


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> My new to me Damasko is coming in the mail today at work. Here's my wrist this morning.


Not sure if that sort of graphic nudity is allowed on WUS.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 3477338


No offense intended, as you have an awesome watch collection. But it's usually the shoes that make me envious. :-d


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > My new to me Damasko is coming in the mail today at work. Here's my wrist this morning.
> ...


;-)


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Orient Mako XL today! Have a great day guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Drove over the Pali to he windward side of the island


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

drhr said:


> Drove over the Pali to he windward side of the island


It's so difficult to outshine a bloody BP lol but I'll try 










Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

My cheapest(out of 9), oldest, most scratched up and beat up watch, yet still my favorite(on new NATO). Go figure.









(Also posted in todays thread)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Bogartrules said:


> It's so difficult to outshine a bloody BP lol but I'll try
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never, ever apologize for that one :-! . . .


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^^I like your Pepsi more. I need to get a bund strap like that.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

SmpC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3leafz (Jan 22, 2009)

Daily beater


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Zenith EP :]


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

brrrdn said:


> Zenith EP :]


VERY nice. I've thought about that Vintage 1969 tri-color on more than a few occasions.


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> ^^^I like your Pepsi more. I need to get a bund strap like that.


Thanks and I'm having a local leather shop make me about 12 of them in 2 sizes one size with 6 straps and different styles for the Rolex and another slightly bigger sized for my kinda oversized watches I am in love with these and Nato straps. I'll post them when they get delivered. She is making separate bund for all of them. So it ought to be interesting when I get them and start trying them all out.

Cheers all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

omeglycine said:


> VERY nice. I've thought about that Vintage 1969 tri-color on more than a few occasions.


Thank you :]


----------



## RWSouthern (May 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

New arrival for me, this '71 Hamilton Pan Europ 703, featuring the Heuer/Hamilton/Buren Caliber 11, which competed with Seiko/Zenith in the automatic chronograph 'Space Race.'

At 42mm, this is definitely the bad boy of vintage chronos.
Wearing it on an inexpensive big-hole rally strap I picked up for it. Nice combo, IMO:















Here's the Pegasus case back:








At 100M WR, with a rotating external bezel, it's almost a diver. 
Here it is with the 6215 I was wearing before it came in:








Cool watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived. LUME!!!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf reissue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on a Horween peet moss strap from my friend Art 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice strap. Nice watch. Nice combo, Jeep!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thoughts on this strap on this watch? I've seen pictures of these with light straps but its hard to get used to. I'd love your opinions...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

estrickland said:


> New arrival for me, this '71 Hamilton Pan Europ 703, featuring the Heuer/Hamilton/Buren Caliber 11, which competed with Seiko/Zenith in the automatic chronograph 'Space Race.'
> 
> At 42mm, this is definitely the bad boy of vintage chronos.
> Wearing it on an inexpensive big-hole rally strap I picked up for it. Nice combo, IMO:
> ...


It's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jaywinston41 said:


> Thoughts on this strap on this watch? I've seen pictures of these with light straps but its hard to get used to. I'd love your opinions...


I'd wear it on a carbon black or black ash leather or a green canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

jaywinston41 said:


> Thoughts on this strap on this watch? I've seen pictures of these with light straps but its hard to get used to. I'd love your opinions...


Like the watch - Sinn is one of my favorite watchmakers - but not too keen on the combo.

I'd maybe go with original Sinn leather, like this strap: 








I had one, but sold it with my EZM3. Really liked that strap - bounced it watch-to-watch:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

estrickland said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts on this strap on this watch? I've seen pictures of these with light straps but its hard to get used to. I'd love your opinions...
> ...


I do have the original black strap and the bracelet! Just was looking for something 'different.' ;-)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a Heuerville Stone on order for my Sinn 103. I have also decided to buy a Chronissimo.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GMT-Master II


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day to work with this


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
It's a beautiful morning here in NC, blue sky and sunny, high of 76F  I'm excited even if I'll be stuck inside most of the day 
Sea Dweller Tuesday and I keep thinking it doesn't get much better than this classic when it comes to modern divers. 
Have a great day! 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Back on the OEM mesh


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I am wearing the Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on a Horween peet moss strap from my friend Art Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I like that quite a bit!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this recent purchase, Candino Euromatic with Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines HydroConquest 41mm Black Auto.










All the best,

Steffen


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

*Longines "Ephémérides solaires"*


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Mk 4.5


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Scurfa on a minimalist smooth Horween leather strap from Art. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Wearing this one today at work. I am conflicted about the strap though. It might match just a little too much...


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

New arrival after a few years of looking, the IZUL:


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sixties


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Preparing a salad today 
Wearing my Pianegonda no park this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

First time wearing it since it's been serviced


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

bobo90 said:


> Preparing a salad today
> Wearing my Pianegonda no park this morning
> 
> 
> ...


That's very cool man.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Resco Red Circle.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My GS LE yesterday and today.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

This one again


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One more day at the office before vacation starts  I need the break and change in scenery. Most watches are going to the safe today. Taking 3 with me only when we leave Saturday.

Another day with the Pelagos but on a Black Kodiak strap with grey stitching to tie into the Titanium case. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

El Primero today


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Blue Avenger II


----------



## AcesN8ightz (Feb 9, 2014)

Casual Thursday at work before Good Friday. Love long weekends!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A great watch particularly in the sun


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Longines Heritage 1973  today.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

Wearing my X-Wind today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm officially on vacation! The fun Orange Bathys will kick things off 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll try to cook this today
With my b42 obviously









Have a nice day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vacation day 1 and OMG I had turned off all alarms and woke up at 11!! What??!! Been so tired and stressed out, I guess my body needed it  that's what's great about vaca, no alarm, no deadlines....
Rest of Day 1 is a get-things-done day: taxes, buy plane tickets for summer trip to France and pack before we leave. I went with the Scurfa on Art's Horween minimalist strap. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

For the first time. My FC limited edition.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

That's a beautiful setup!


Jeep99dad said:


> Vacation day 1 and OMG I had turned off all alarms and woke up at 11!! What??!! Been so tired and stressed out, I guess my body needed it  that's what's great about vaca, no alarm, no deadlines....
> Rest of Day 1 is a get-things-done day: taxes, buy plane tickets for summer trip to France and pack before we leave. I went with the Scurfa on Art's Horween minimalist strap.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


----------



## zeRo_Six (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Android Again!! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko da373


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157

Having fish today of course


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On the road to the beach, well pit stop right now, and can't wait to be there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Vacation time with a couple of dive watches with me


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

This today









Jealous of all those heading for the beach.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On my way to get a new tattoo...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hamilton today


----------



## swiftgs (Nov 27, 2012)

My time assistant while fishing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning WUS
Day 1 at the beach and the rain is welcoming us! Oh well. We are going to grab some late breakfast somewhere and get our groceries for the week. All I have here is Old Weller and Bailey's for the wife so ain't gonna work for the kids' breakfast 
The Pelagos is on Art's weathered canvas strap today to fight the rain 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, everybody has gorgeous watches today!

OBM Steinhart










O1B modded with sword hands and 60 minute bezel insert


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Wow, everybody has gorgeous watches today!
> 
> OBM Steinhart
> O1B modded with sword hands and 60 minute bezel insert


Oh I like that Y. So it's not just me who is on the fence with mercedes hands? Actually I'm not so much on the fence as fell off the fence and rolled into the field called "No Merc hands here".  I dunno why, but I never liked them. The Milsub sword hands I love. That's a very cool watch.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Kaosabir (Mar 4, 2014)

My Tag Heuer Carrera 50th Anniversary bullhead

http://


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

just came back from a wedding, so had to post a wristshot


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy Easter!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 still


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful Paradive this afternoon.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy Easter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Heuer today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A grey-ish  Nato from Panatime with just the right thickness, and color to bring out the monochromatic and contrasting dial of the Pelagos. Really liking this combo and of course super comfortable 
Have a great evening. Brice 


















During the day I wore it on the grey TImefactors nato though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-9000MX on Mudman Monday


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Argus


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this Citizen BJ2120-07E diver, with depthmeter/chrono functions.


----------



## babarlo (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Wore it yesterday, wearing it again today.


----------



## MartinR01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Vostok ...


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Last time skiing this season









Have a nice day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on ISOFRANE today for a chillax day, maybe a little pool action and a walk on the beach. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's watch, the (very limited - only 50 made and only 4 left) black dial Spectre on custom buffalo leather Flieger strap from Stone Creek Straps.

The overall quality and amount of tooling and hardware on this strap is just insane, almost as insane as the deal I got buying it off a charity auction.

It's also really long, wrapping almost all the way around my ~7.25" wrist...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This today and likely tomorrow too.


----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

The Grail on a bracelet while I look for a worthy leather nato...


----------



## ErikSzper (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Steinhart Nav B today


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Great day playing at the pool with the kids and chilling too, riding around with the pups in the golf cart and having a few drinks 
Waiting for my ladies to finish getting ready before we head out for dinner and some fun in Myrtle Beach. Got the Sea Dweller out for the occasion. 
Have a great evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it safe to do dishes w a 200M diver?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool morning after a rainy night. Feels great outside, chillax morning with some coffee, an old sweatshirt and the same combo one more day, Pelagos on Isofrane. Very comfortable and just works together!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Hastily taken pic of my Citizen Skyhawk (sapphire) soaking up some rare sunlight in Manchester!

In other news, off to collect my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date tomorrow, can't wait 

Edit: Picture is upside down on desktop, but correctly oriented on iPad/iPhone, hmm(!)


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Visodate on Camille Fournet. I think the watch and strap cost the same amount lol!


----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## timestamp (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to a true beach vacation setup 
Orange Bathys 100Fathoms on a green Isofrane. Looks better than it sounds ;-) well IMhO. 
Have a great evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Chillen in the hot tub after the gym with my favorite workout/outdoors/beater watch


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

PO 8500 45.5


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517, Soprod A-10


----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Fifty shades of grey, with Casio MTP-V003L-7B.


----------



## nimz911 (Dec 11, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/1NLscmOLhO/


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

My, new to me P.O.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navigator 37.5 mm:


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My Nomos Orion Weiss Datum!










All the best,

Steffen


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Another affordable and fun combo today as I relax in the sun and soon take the pups for a walk. Beach or pool later. 
The Scurfa on the red strap makes for a fun vaca combo appropriate for today's activities. 
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

orient and some rod lavers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SC Beach vacation continues for us. I'm chilling on the deck with my buddy Turbo, a glass of wine and the Pelagos on Isofrane (great combo!!)
Have a great evening my friends. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

It has been a Tudor week. This for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snow in April! 3 new inches on the ground and snowing HARD!

A summer sailing tide watch (!) arrived by big brown UPS truck tonight.










GLX-150B-3


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Bought this on impulse the other day bc I thought it was so gorgeous. Just arrived in the mail. What an awesome watch! Really punches above its weight. Anyone looking for an affordable dress watch should check this baby out!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing this rare Alba AL4087X, SignA series with 7s26 Seiko movement, also known as Manta Ray.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Took a walk with the pups earlier and stopped by the small lake to watch the ducks fight over one female 
Tudor Pelagos on Isofrane. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGE029G


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

throwbackthursdays to the 70's with the Speedy Mk4.5


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> View attachment 3578610


Looks good Zoran!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying a beverage with my bud Turbo a.k.a. "my Shadow" ;-) as I grill some steaks for tonight's dinner. Wearing the Scurfa as my Grillmaster's wrist "tool" 
Enjoy your evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

New arrival.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Orient Sun & Moon today.


----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ironically wearing this raketa while studying for a test on ww2/cold war that's tomorrow


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MIG33 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
I'm chilling with my pups and wearing the Pelagos again today 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## AcesN8ightz (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the balance of the dial on this watch.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just back from Breitling service center. Looks as good as new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

My Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, under 48 hours from HK to US, amazingly fast, thanks Peter.

Gonna put it on the included mesh eventually, but liking the stock rubber strap for now

Skindiver C3


----------



## Zuger (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After the beach a little pool action with the Scurfa then I'm gonna grill some bacon & cheddar burgers and enjoy a drink 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Walking Ernie, a goofy pup at the shelter where I volunteer, with my new arrival.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Alpha 125 triple date


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying a sunny sunday afternoon in the park.










All the best

Steffen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> Enjoying a sunny sunday afternoon in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the beach and last morning walk with the pups. Very peaceful in the AM by the lake. I'll miss this. 
I'm still wearing the Rolex 16660 this morning. I've worn it and the Pelagos a whole lot on this vacation. Great duo soon to be complemented by the SubC ;-)

Need to go pack and clean up the house. Departure 15:00 - love late checkouts. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bought it a week ago, still wearing it since then.


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mid 70´s Omega Megaquartz (40 years old and counting - and running perfectly). Best regards.


----------



## intelops (Jun 25, 2014)

Beads made by missus..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful day today!


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

At church


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Eterna KonTiki yesterday and today


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taking in a kids' soccer clinic with Mr. Fireball.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 with A-10 Soprod inside


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Poljot Argus with an ETA 2824-2 movement.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Hulk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I like this what is it?



eblackmo said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3610050&d=1428702246"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The SARB035!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Wearing my <1 week old Pelagos, (pic taken day before yesterday) very happy with it 

Love the previous pics of it on an Isofrane, can definitely see one in my future. Question is, orange or black, hmmm.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yegon said:


> Wearing my <1 week old Pelagos, (pic taken day before yesterday) very happy with it
> Love the previous pics of it on an Isofrane, can definitely see one in my future. Question is, orange or black, hmmm.


Get the Obris Morgan Frane rubber strap, about 15 dollars each, so you can get every color available. Its pretty good.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> I like this what is it?


Vostok Neptune


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Get the Obris Morgan Frane rubber strap, about 15 dollars each, so you can get every color available. Its pretty good.


Interesting, I'll check them out, thanks.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yegon said:


> Interesting, I'll check them out, thanks.


Isofranes are a ripoff compared to those. Check out the long thread on the dive forum for detailed pictures and comparison vs isofrane.


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Isofranes are a ripoff compared to those. Check out the long thread on the dive forum for detailed pictures and comparison vs isofrane.


That'd suit me tbh, I love the bracelet and will likely use that 90% of the time but would like the variety occasionally. 10% usage doesn't justify the cost of the Isofrane really.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First day back after vaca, major case of the Mondays 
I kept the Pelagos on and will get my watches from the safe later, then I'll switch 
Have a great week. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## altheowl (Feb 27, 2015)

X33 for me.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Poljot-International Strela.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

It's never a blue Monday when I have my Celadon Imperial on my wrist.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

SARB017 today. Have a good and productive week everyone.


----------



## BucksTallGuy (Apr 10, 2015)

Opted for the Oris on Hirsch today


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked up my baby blue from the safe earlier, missed it !! Still my favorite watch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Feeling like wearing a homage after all recent threads on F2. Flipping a coin between these two for the evening...
Homage to 1969 Zenith EL Primero or homage to 1963 Seagull Air Force


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT on a leather NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

ala wai sunset


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

drhr said:


> ala wai sunset


Gorgeous watch, but having no day or date, instead a Moonphase, interesting. Designed for moon enthusiasts, hence don't care about earthly needs, such as day or date. Lol.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

BarisKiris said:


> Gorgeous watch, but having no day or date, instead a Moonphase, interesting.* Designed for moon enthusiasts, hence don't care about earthly needs, such as day or date. Lo*l.


Neat observation/comments, thx!!


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Omega Electric Blue Today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

Another day with my new Pelagos. Walked in from the sun and was greeted by this 

Wasn't even a particularly dark room!


----------



## MartinR01 (Feb 15, 2014)

new seiko...


----------



## kajac (Nov 3, 2014)

What I've been wearing the last few days. A Skmei 1032 Ana-digi. An really affordable watch, but it feels quite good. And the LCD has awesome backlight!
Sorry for the bad photos. My phone does not have a flash.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The Seiko SARB035 on a new leather strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 copper dial today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

My new Bambino @ work!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fun watch after a busy day, 100 Fathoms on Art's merlot Latigo leather. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)

Casio Edifice Solar Waveceptor ...


----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)

My new Omega Seamaster 300, 10 hours old


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GA-1000-4 and GW-3000M


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the thick, boxy aesthetic of this watch. And my only lumed bezel .


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Race Moto GP

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

In the hospital, awaiting surgery. Chose my trusted Hamilton Khaki Field Auto (decided that while my Speedmaster Pro is very versatile, it's not versatile enough to go together with a hospital gown


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

napplegate said:


> My new Omega Seamaster 300, 10 hours old
> View attachment 3652850


Darn nice watch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro Ti 700









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

sbge029g


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dawiz said:


> In the hospital, awaiting surgery. Chose my trusted Hamilton Khaki Field Auto (decided that while my Speedmaster Pro is very versatile, it's not versatile enough to go together with a hospital gown


I hope all goes well and wish you a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam Wednesday here and an awesome Horween Shell leather strap by my buddy DrunkArtStraps. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## GMA (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Navigator LE:


----------



## yegon (Mar 14, 2015)

napplegate said:


> My new Omega Seamaster 300, 10 hours old
> View attachment 3652850


/dribbles

Gorgeous, well done sir!

I know it's already been quoted, but it's worthy of attention. Recently bought a Tudor, and it was a very close call between it and the Seamaster 300. Had a demo of it in the flesh and loved it - love the (divisive) vintage lume and clean dial with no date. I imagined I'd hate the pcl's, but actually thought they were okay, and could have them brushed if I expressly took a dislike to them later.

May seem a bit of an odd battle between the SM300 and the Pelagos, one is as shiny as the other is matte. Regardless, I loved them both, plumping for the Pelagos for now for reasons of practicality - I wanted something that I could wear at work (not an office environment) that doesn't garner much attention but is nonetheless high quality. Tudor doesn't garner any attention in my work place, Omega most certainly would. Plus, can't live without a date at work, I've tried and failed previously.

That said, can definitely see a SM300 in my future - sure, it'd be another diver but pretty sharply differentiated from the one I have, and as a leisure watch I've no need of a date complication. Anyway, I could justify it based on the vastly superior and interesting movement in the SM300 alone


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Humble Kohinoor for the Hump day! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I hope all goes well and wish you a speedy recovery.


Thank you, that was nice of you!


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

speedmaster racing


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mid-afternoon change up to what might be my new favorite combo. First day in shorts and a t-shirt!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

drhr said:


> ala wai sunset


Are standing where Jack Lord stood on the Ilikai balcony during the opening sequence of Hawaii 5-0? Looks like the Waikiki YC in the backround. Great photos, great place, great watch!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Playing the Russian game today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon Bronze.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Orient world timer


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Cobra de Calibre 3 bronze DLC just arrived today from a forum member. It looks good in pictures but you really can't capture just how good without seeing it in person .


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

I'm wearing 2!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoying the Riccardo and drinking beer whilst the gf irons my clothes. Life's pretty good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the HEXA on Art's weathered canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Smiths..









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm wearing the HEXA on Art's weathered canvas


Looks good. I tried googling for "Art's weathered canvas strap" but nothing turned up..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Green tubes


----------



## Gman77 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Test driving my prototype Hamilton cufflinks, and wearing my new grail for the first time!


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Test driving the new mesh bracelet I got for the Hamilton Pan-Europ today


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Sub.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my SubC back last night  I bought it back from the person I sold it to last year and I was the original owner so the card is on my name. 
Missed it. To me it's the best modern watch/diver and do-it-all piece. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Pam Sub.
> 
> View attachment 3678586


Love this submersible. Wears so nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

TGIF. Have a great weekend everyone!

vintage Speedy Mk 4.5 today


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM custom


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally mine.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This old thing.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm wearing nothing, absolutely nothing. In the interest of not making members ill, I'll refrain from the obligatory wrist shot. 


It's just me


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia. This one seem to get a lot of wrist-time.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At rehearsal


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

This, now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

With a pile 'o puppies at the shelter where I volunteer.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

A ride on the night train is twice the fun with a Tritium watch on your wrist ... ;-)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ridonculous lume!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)

Friday night alright...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My new arrival.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival SRP605K2 on OEM rubber strap ($108 delivered)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

007


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New bracelet, sunny and 81 degrees, and the sunshine on my watch...what could be better?


----------



## Fazmaster (Jun 11, 2006)

*Just in! Enicar Sherpa Graph 1967*

I'm loving this!





































Cheers,


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Just in! Enicar Sherpa Graph 1967*

Titoni CosmoKing esterday and today


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

My Celadon Imperials accompanying me at Boeucc, the oldest restaurant in Milan, dining on proper Bistecca Fiorentina (made with Chianina beef).

































Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Not quite as nice a venue (my office) as previous post but we had fun too :-d . My friend's watch on my wrist . . .


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> 007


That's the most mysterious watch I have ever seen.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

eblackmo said:


> That's the most mysterious watch I have ever seen.


Super weird, I swear I've never seen that photo before ??!! Mine was just a boring shot of my watch lol!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Super weird, I swear I've never seen that photo before ??!! Mine was just a boring shot of my watch lol!


You see? Mysterious. 

sent from an app installed on android


----------



## jade1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ulysse Nardin 1280 Marine Chronometer. Just put it on and haven't adjusted the date yet.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

OM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Just in! Enicar Sherpa Graph 1967*



Fazmaster said:


> I'm loving this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! I love my Sherpa Graph too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks good. I tried googling for "Art's weathered canvas strap" but nothing turned up..


Shoot him an email ([email protected]) or PM (PANERAI7 here) if you need any information. He is also on IG as DrunkArtStrap and has lots of pics. Check out #DrunkArtStraps
We found a blue Filson bag and he is making straps out of it. Pretty cool stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Sea Dweller on this lazy Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MarkingTime said:


> I'm wearing nothing, absolutely nothing. In the interest of not making members ill, I'll refrain from the obligatory wrist shot.
> 
> It's just me


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Shoot him an email ([email protected]) or PM (PANERAI7 here) if you need any information. He is also on IG as DrunkArtStrap and has lots of pics. Check out #DrunkArtStraps
> We found a blue Filson bag and he is making straps out of it. Pretty cool stuff.


Thanks for the info. I will follow up.

The Pelagos looks great on you, can you tell me what your wrist size is, I'm trying to get an estimate ?


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Well I opened a few more boxes and got these weird sounding Italian watches found a couple of them but of course I only can wear one lol Sottomarino Italia brand and model is Stella Marina I actually like it except the lack of lume but I think that's the point of it black stealth type watch







it is a huge watch though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

jade1955 said:


> Ulysse Nardin 1280 Marine Chronometer. Just put it on and haven't adjusted the date yet.
> View attachment 3699386


Freaking love this thing!!!

I've always been mystified as to why UN doesn't receive more acclaim on this forum....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will follow up.
> 
> The Pelagos looks great on you, can you tell me what your wrist size is, I'm trying to get an estimate ?


Tell Art I sent you. He is a friend of mine. Good guys. Has lots of different leather available too including a really nice Horween shell 8.

My right wrist is just about 7 1/4" and my left wrist is 7"


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^I have the exact same size, on both right and left wrists.

Wearing my VSA.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Switched to a 24mm Helberg strap squeezed onto 22mm lugs










SRP605


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just arrived today this SRP435, Seiko 5's 50th Anniversary watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa on Drew's Carbon black SBL 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

5th day I'm a row, can you blame me?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Can't believe how much I like this one. ;-).



yankeexpress said:


> Switched to a 24mm Helberg strap squeezed onto 22mm lugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I really enjoy the dial on this watch. Although it does have some idiosyncrasies I really like the watch.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the Sea Dweller 16660 today.

Which do you prefer? SubC or SD?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on Art's Kodiak leather with grey stitching for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Da45


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Again! Third day in a row! When I wear the same sneakers a few days in a row people actually comment on it. Why are they paying that much attention to my feet? Sickos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

eblackmo said:


> Again! Third day in a row! When I wear the same sneakers a few days in a row people actually comment on it. Why are they paying that much attention to my feet? Sickos.
> 
> View attachment 3732378


 
Not supposed to wear the same shoes two days in a row. Let them breathe a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Old GW-400 with a fresh bezel from eBay


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2011)

Just picked this up yesterday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Tudor Blue sub today, my favorite watch. For me it's doesn't get much better than this even if I have had more $$ and "nicer" watches There is just something about this one that makes it a keeper for me  yes I did use the K word ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Fresh from the mailbox, with some blurry cherry blossom trees in the background


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

Just got it yesterday. Seiko Lord SSA073K1.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GdPa's Omega Seamaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jaydizzle (Oct 9, 2014)

This was a few days ago but It's my first real watch and also my daily! 😎 1969 Tudor Sub.


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex SubC for meetings and an interview to hopefully fill the last spot on my new team. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

My new arrival - absolutely love that watch!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Fed-Ex man struck again


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Afternoon Coffee Break...


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

This Victorinox Alpnach ...


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enicar Sherpa Graph on Panatime leather nato


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## makmakako (May 29, 2011)

Hamilton on a orange NATO because it's supposed to be spring.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing a classic today... the Celadon Imperial, Blanc de Chine dial edition


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Orient Lexington for me today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGiF! Pam 112 on Art's Horween Shell strap for casual Friday. Can't wait for the weekend 
Gotta love base dials and sandwich too 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Panda


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Latest arrival


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ball Conductor :]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UNCC open house today with Jade and Mel today. Have a great weekend 









Almost decided to sell it this week yet it looks so good 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Right Now?...It's the Weeekennd!
Outside:









Inside:


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## haDyy (Apr 25, 2015)

THE FAMOUS BLUE MAKO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Wearing this big old hand winder today.









The Zenith Type 20's great grandaddy


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two of my favorites


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Sunny Sunday!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Gorgeous, incontrol. Are you a musician?


incontrol said:


> Sunny Sunday!


----------



## Piggen (Jun 19, 2013)

Tomorrow it's Kings Day in the Netherlands (Kings Night's today). I did a little thematic experiment with a NATO on my Jazzmaster, after I saw a picture of the same combination on this forum. I like it.


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

With the Airman, a while ago at dinner .


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

Happy weekend


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

Swapped out my CW C7 for the Seiko 007 while I tend to my Japanese Maples.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

On a boat off Jersey shore - trying to reel in some striped bass...Wearing my Seiko milemarker


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Garbage, but nice garbage...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nikonnut said:


> Swapped out my CW C7 for the Seiko 007 while I tend to my Japanese Maples.


Nice watch! Which Nikon(s) do you own?

I'm wearing my C60 on a Martu stingray strap.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Tissot Heritage Navigator here


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Nice watch! Which Nikon(s) do you own?
> 
> I'm wearing my C60 on a Martu stingray strap.


Thank you! I absolutely love the 007. It's just a great beater/diver. That is a very cool strap and definitely the most unique I've seen  What Nikons? Well, I've got an OLD F2 that was willed to me by my godfather hence my user name, an F5 , a little Coolpix L16 point and shoot digital (the best camera is the one you carry right?), a handful of glass, and an SB-800 flash.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

nikonnut said:


> Thanks you! I absolutely love the 007. It's just a great beater/diver. That is a very cool strap and definitely the most unique I've seen  What Nikons? Well, I've got an OLD F2 that was willed to me by my godfather hence my user name, an F5 , a little Coolpix L16 point and shoot digital (the best camera is the one you carry right?), a handful of glass, and an SB-800 flash.


Great, I'm quite an amateur but I'm trying to learn on my D5100 and my 40mm macro lens.
The buckle on this strap is absolutely massive :O


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjfarrington2000 (Mar 26, 2015)

Araziza said:


> Garbage, but nice garbage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I have a KC like that too!









Sent from my iPhone using A box of monkeys on a treadmill and a quantum leap


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Great, I'm quite an amateur but I'm trying to learn on my D5100 and my 40mm macro lens.
> The buckle on this strap is absolutely massive :O


That is a massive buckle! I've got a 74 Straps strap that has that same style buckle on it. I swear it is at least 1 3/16' wide. Just huge! I'm an amature too and I think there is a DSLR in my near future. Getting harder and harder to get my film developed... I'm leaning towards a nice used D2X 12.0 MP body.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

After months of search, finally I found the Orient M-Force, X STI edition.








Orient SEL03003B, limited to 1000pcs


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is Sea Dweller Monday. Have a great week. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MacaoidhM (Dec 6, 2012)

This week's rotation. Tudors are quickly becoming a favorite.


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm on borrowed time


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Second day in a row with the blue Cerberus on new shoes.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

DOXA Monday For Me..


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm on the left coast ATM with my son so GMT is about the only watches I'll be wearing this week starting out with the classic and best IMHO Rolex GMT 1


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

Wearing a nostalgic piece today. It was the best of time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to leave the office uptown and head home to my ladies 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

docvail said:


> Second day in a row with the blue Cerberus on new shoes.


This has a cool dial. Love their new model kinda like a B&R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> This has a cool dial. Love their new model kinda like a B&R


Bell & Ross, by Sinn.
Now by Lew & Huey.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SSC081


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base

And best )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue 79090










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

THE watch


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

Nothing else has had a look in since the PO came back from servicing.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jimmbob said:


> Nothing else has had a look in since the PO came back from servicing.


Love those PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Back to the jubilee I really prefer it to the oyster I don't know why it's just more comphy to me. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I scored the submarine clock in an antique store, then, ("WIS" of course) knew exactly where to get the watch.....


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't believe I ever got rid of my Pelagos..just picked one back up today..I didn't realize how much I would miss it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little color for the evening. Love the Scurfa on the Hexa red rubber. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Off the big brown truck, $35 delivered


----------



## zeRo_Six (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

coming home after work...


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## armymp (Dec 28, 2013)

Casio G Shock GPW-1000-1A


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle Glasshütte Teutonia II


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Zelos Chroma Skeleton Steel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day of in person meetings with Audit. The SubC is up for the task. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tying out (another) newly aquired 6309...








(May of 1983)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Pelagos, just got it today


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 today


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Slight delay in posting due to traffic clearing up!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

:-d


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Half Lume


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

1940 Alpina KM(KriegsMarine) 592 as issued to the German navy in WW2. _Fantastic_ timekeeper, but at 30mm only for equally vintage wrists like mine.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Switched to this 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys 100 Fathoms on a merlot DrunkArtStrap. Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP313


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Gerlach m/s Batory









*edit. Which is an hour fast :roll:


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Halios Tropik SS


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday! Chase Durer UDT 1000XL ie...the Burn Notice watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I quite like my new Benarus Moray Vintage, the grey dial just rocks and that dome... 
Not my typical office watch but I put a brown leather on it to match shoes and belt  
It'll go on a rough H2O canvas tonight. Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Brand new Speedy Pro (in some absolutely terrible fluorescent office lighting).


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Ball EMII TMT


----------



## SeanGriffiths (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Day lume is one of my life's simple pleasures.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP 605


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

dude and some air max lite


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday!! TGIF!
Drove my Jeep to work and made and feel like it's already the weekend  I am wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller. 
Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The right one, but on Hirsch Pure


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

14060 again.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New black ostrich leg strap from Martu


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just ordered a polished stingray from Martu. These straps look gorgeous and the prices are really fair!



blowfish89 said:


> New black ostrich leg strap from Martu


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Intra-matic doing tux duty


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> Just ordered a polished stingray from Martu. These straps look gorgeous and the prices are really fair!


You'll like it Jay (get the center pearl one). Here's my polished Martu stingray, great strap :-!
she originally made a mistake with my order but I received exceptional customer service after writing to her.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Archimede Pilot 42B in the late afternoon/early evening sun.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes!! Finally the weekend!!!  I couldn't wait to get out of the office and enjoy a glass of wine 
The Hexa on Drewstraps (made of Saddleback carbon black leather) will kick the weekend off. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

How if..this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for Krav. G-Shock this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got an opportunity to test out an Apple watch (42mm) for this weekend. Here it is with my 1969 Omega DeVille (34mm).


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

GW-300 helped mow the lawn. Had it since late 03. Total tank.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Out for a drive with the Cerberus on this sunny Saturday...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Work'in in "ChicagoLand" this Saturday!


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

Meat on the grill, beer in the hand, and the 007 on the wrist (while the boxer acts disinterested LOL ). A good day in my book!


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

First day at work with Daddy for the speedy.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

One day old GS Titanium Divers...


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Some Russian friends wearing my Celadon Imperial on a lovely spring day in Moscow.

Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I decided to keep the new Moray Vintage on but changed the strap. It's on a OD green Drew canvas. I think I'll try all my 24mm strap on it... That's 5 already 

Talk about shades of grey.. ;-) that dial....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

More day lume... I swoon .


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Timex J Crew Andros









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Meistersinger Pangaea


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Heritage 









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time back on mesh in months


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

okidoc01 said:


> Heritage
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/04/260571c27ab408ff0dacf0c56f72e292.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> So gorgeous. I had it but felt it was too small on my wrist. Looks perfect on yours.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. I'm starting with the SubC ND at the office. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My new acquisition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

The Bremont ALT-1P in Blue today! Cheers Jim b-).


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio Edifice EFR-534RBP Red-Bull Racing Edition Chronograph today. (that's a very long model name for any watch, lol)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the Sea Dweller this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gary_Drainville (Sep 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Tuesday Noon Meeting...


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The Great Tag Heuer Carrera Today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

More swoon-worthy day lume.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Mk 4.5 today


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kobold


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really enjoying the Benarus and been giving it quite a bit of wrist time. It's back on the wrist tonight on my oldest Drew canvas. They just get better with age... Like me 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

New incoming today, already! Deal I couldn't pass up at one of my favorite local antique/vintage shops. Sub No Date!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Just put it on and set for tomorrow.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

abzack said:


> Just put it on and set for tomorrow.


That's just incredible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Not my usual style of watch but I loved the simplicity and classic look...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Race Moto GP

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

merl said:


>


Nice.
What model is this?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Beautiful day here, sunny and will be 85 but off to work for now. Looking forward to the drive home top down tonight. 
SubC today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DimitrisA (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Nice.
> What model is this?
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Thanks, it is the SCBS005. Not a current model though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just incredible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Sir!  It's one of my favorites and very comfortable on the Tropic.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Trying the new Porsche Macan S today 









Have a nice day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris Altimeter.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

My first love.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the Hexa on Art's Black Ash Horween strap. Works well together. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## MacaoidhM (Dec 6, 2012)

Just serviced this member of my collection. This is my kind of watch - clean and simple, but it has its own style.


----------



## Zach97 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Day Date today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SubC until the Big Fish lands 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

6309 & the "Green Cup" today!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Borkonnen (Oct 2, 2014)

New monster on Morellato sillicone strap.


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

Soaking it in.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Enjoying a beautiful day in sunny LA


----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

Ignore the strange orange-yellow lighting in my office.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

NickinNYC said:


> Enjoying a beautiful day in sunny LA
> 
> View attachment 3906002


Looks like your strap is a bit shorter than the lug width 
Also, its pretty overcast in downtown LA, where are you?


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle and Marantz


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

German army issued Doxa "DH" from 1940. 40's nato style strap too. Nothin new under the sun.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Borrowed time pt. 2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF! Love casual Friday's when I can wear Jeans at the office .

I'm sure you'd have guessed what I'd be wearing today even if I didn't post 
Blancpain Ti Bathyscaphe on the OEM sailcloth strap until I get some goodies later ;-)
Have a great Friday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JLC.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived- gonna put on the bracelet tonight!

Put it on the bracelet. It's a beast but awesome.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

Schofield Signalman:


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

All dressed up. On my way to a wedding! Nomos Orion the perfect dress watch!









Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

My wonderful Stowa!


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Orzotto today!









Have a nice day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Down with a LeJour chrono this morning going to the omega at lunch.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6000 Proof/Proof/Notched (Jan 1970).


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Five Guys for lunch with the Cerberus. Best burgers in town.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The BP on a DrunkArtStraps Horween shell for a bit of Mother's Day shopping with the girls then daddy-daughters dinner 
The Bathyscaphe has really become the Queen of the watch box 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The BP on a DrunkArtStraps Horween shell for a bit of Mother's Day shopping with the girls then daddy-daughters dinner
> The Bathyscaphe has really become the Queen of the watch box
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch. I had one and sold it. Most likely going to buy another bc I miss it so much.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


Nice watch. If you were to recommend a first Panerai to a newbie (like me), which one would you suggest, how about 111 ?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

debasercl said:


> My wonderful Stowa!


Nice watch! These Stowa Fleigers are awesome. I have had my eye on the Testaf version for quite a while. I keep getting side tracked though.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Going with the Tag for church








Could someone tell me wtf is going on with Taptalk and the photos it used to be click and go but now it's click and choose a format size and exc?? Did something change?

1977 Rolex GMT master
1974 Omega Mark IV
Tag Heuer Aquaracer auto 
LeJouR FlyGraf 
G-shock 3405
Poljot aviators 
PhillipWatch 
Seiko various 
+60


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Terranaut Today


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

First day at the beach here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Mother's Day Brunch"
*


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The great hmt Kohinoor today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepest Blue.


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Time for a good coconut here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Andreas Truong (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Andreas Truong said:


>


Where is the strap from?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the nato- a more summery feel


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Submariner 79090


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I wish you all a great week. Can't get enough of this one so I'll start the work week with the BPFF Bathyscaphe, but on a new Horween Dublin black leather strap with titanium grey stitching to dress it up a notch. Art really nailed this strap!! #DrunkArtStraps
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Subby for me, but would be wearing the Bathyscope if I had it )


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right now it's "Blumonday" morning!
*


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

These look good together.











Sent from my phone


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This just came- first impressions LOVE IT!!


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

Roadster.


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

Araziza said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you posted it here does that mean you decided to keep it?


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pacostagli (Dec 19, 2007)

Newest OD zulu with bronze hardware


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

pacostagli said:


> Newest OD zulu with bronze hardware
> 
> View attachment 3953202


Where did you get this zulu?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Another day with the awesome Ti BPFF Bathyscaphe back on the Horween shell 8. This combo works real well for the office. 
I can't get enough of this watch, the others are begging to come out of the watch box 

Have a great day!
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

patech said:


> If you posted it here does that mean you decided to keep it?


I'm leaning in that direction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

It's Tuesday TaG your it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield Signalman.


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Schofield Signalman.
> 
> View attachment 3956498


That is a great looking PRI. I don't think I have ever seen one as understated and subtle.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing SEIKO today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Halios Delfin's getting a lot of wrist time since arriving last Friday. Pic on way to work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

They ain't lyin'...


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

because it's Tuesday

Speedmaster c.1045 ST 176.0012


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just for fun.


----------



## HJZ (Apr 8, 2015)

Having a Ball at the moment...


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

docvail said:


> They ain't lyin'...


What is the defined radius of "around"?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Another day with the awesome Ti BPFF Bathyscaphe back on the Horween shell 8. This combo works real well for the office.
> I can't get enough of this watch, the others are begging to come out of the watch box
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, Brice. I need to get me one of these beauties! Who knows, maybe by the time I'm ready to buy, you'll be ready to sell


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

Vintage Timex -- again.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SSC081


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Longines Master World on a Shinola mesh bracelet.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Today it's my Citizen Eco-Drive perpetual date, 200m water resistant watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono.









Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all 
Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

omeglycine said:


> Looks awesome, Brice. I need to get me one of these beauties! Who knows, maybe by the time I'm ready to buy, you'll be ready to sell


Ah ah. No way. Well I guess I can't really use the world keeper with much credibility ;-) so I'll say unlikely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Wrist game is strong in this one


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Davidoff Velero


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

Right now its the Reverso on my wrist.









Earlier today i had the AP took the AP for out for a ride.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Wrist game is strong in this one


Thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Marine Chrono today!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice sunshine today!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival!


----------



## MacaoidhM (Dec 6, 2012)

Recently acquired Tudor. These are getting to become a habit...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BR01.92


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Arrived today ..&#55357;&#56842; 
[URL="http://


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


Nice strap. Where do I get one?  I'm kidding. I have the exact same one which I got from an awesome guy.;-)


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival!


Congrats! I've been on the fence on this piece for some time. Love the dial but just seems to wear too big for dressy chrono for my liking.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Just arrived today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats! I've been on the fence on this piece for some time. Love the dial but just seems to wear too big for dressy chrono for my liking.


Thanks, your Sinn 356 pic is breathtaking (as all of your others).


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray Vintage on Art's Horween black ash. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boomersooner (Dec 29, 2014)

New one for me. Out timing dinner! DSC_0486 by boomersooner523, on FlickrDSC_0488 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star on an armored bracelet.


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a great pic mate !!



jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to work with the Sea Dweller 16660 today. I do prefer it to my SubC 
Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tag Heuer 2000 - the one that started it all for me 15 years ago.


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going with a microbrand today

Lew and Huey Orthos


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, your Sinn 356 pic is breathtaking (as all of your others).


Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Wanting to pair my Russian SKS I recently acquired this watch. Love ebay.























So whadaya think, good pairing or no?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just met my buddy Art (DrunkArtStraps) and picked this beauty up from him along with a couple of straps  while enjoying a couple of cocktails ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Elegant and subtle, yet dark and powerful... the new Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue



























https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html

‪#‎maisonceladon‬ ‪#‎madeinchinawithpride‬ ‪#‎celadonimperial‬


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquis


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Seiko for Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dmb359 said:


> View attachment 3993298


Love this Pam. Base is ace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

buddhabar said:


>


Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!  back to the awesome Blancpain Ti Bathyscaphe on Art's horsehide cordovan 8 strap for a day filled with 7 interviews! No jeans today :-(


Have a great Friday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

7.62? Love that round. effective, loud, intimidating, and makes a distinctive sound when fired at you.



bullshark said:


> Wanting to pair my Russian SKS I recently acquired this watch. Love ebay.
> 
> View attachment 3986538
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Borealis Scout Sniper
*


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick costume change for my Sinn 556i


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Another day another dollar. 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

pesfunk said:


> That's a great pic mate !!


Appreciate the nod. Glad you like it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HAQ


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Car show at the beach. Morning parade down the boardwalk.
























More tomorrow.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Hublot Big Bang Unico all black at the playground.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Alathea said:


> 7.62? Love that round. effective, loud, intimidating, and makes a distinctive sound when fired at you.


And cheap to shoot. Got a box of corrosive for less than 15 cents a round, yet shoot around 2~2.5 MOA.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Flat green tritium tubes


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Day 2: Boardwalk parade. Not as many cars this morning, but still a great show.








































Enjoy the day! More tomorrow.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinnfull Saturday


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Vintage Hamilton for LL Bean 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Seiko whilst watching Stevie G's last game


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the BPFF on shell 8 strap from DrunkArtStraps 









And met with a fellow NC WIS for brunch and a trade, from which I left with this Rolex Sea Dweller 4000 116600. What a beauty!! Much nicer lines than my departed SubC. 
Now I must decide whether to keep it or the SD 16660 









Pool testing 









The two SD size by side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Rainy day...inside with PAM 305 on an awesome and probably my most comfortable strap, by The StrapSmith.


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Visodate day again.









Have a nice weekend.

Sent from my phone


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Ok, so looking around the forum, found an really nice Sinn UX and made me feel like wearing the H2O Kalmar Ti with black bezel (not that there's a comparison)....small trick I use to stop myself from wanting to buy every great watch I see...lol


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> The two SD size by side.


That's why your Sub C was on watchrecon... 
They are both beautiful in their own ways. But they are the same model. I would have a mental breakdown if I had to decide which one to keep.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

At the office on a Saturday, got pay for the habit some how!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

edhchoe said:


> That's why your Sub C was on watchrecon...
> They are both beautiful in their own ways. But they are the same model. I would have a mental breakdown if I had to decide which one to keep.


Easy decision, the one on the left has the preferable 60 minute bezel, to my mind.


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Just popping out for a drink, time to lose the dinner plate I've had on today, 
If you can guess what this is I'll buy you a pint!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Right Now it's an older SEIKO 7002-700A (Nov 1992)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Easy decision, the one on the left has the preferable 60 minute bezel, to my mind.


I can't decide 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Finished up watching the Tour of California queen stage to Mt. Baldy, had my own inspired late afternoon ride, shower, shave, and a nice cool beverage and baseball on TV...good Saturday!


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Haven't worn this in a while. Kept thinking I need to wear it, see if I still really like it. Oh yeah. Now I don't want to take it off.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HAQ


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Just popping out for a drink, time to lose the dinner plate I've had on today,
> If you can guess what this is I'll buy you a pint!
> 
> View attachment 4010178


Edox?

Sent from my phone


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Because I'm playing with the kids.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing a special piece today - the Celadon Imperial with the

1. World's only pressed guilloche Peacock dial

2. World's only heat-blued steel emblem

3. World's only production watch with heat-blued steel hour markers, each one painstakingly blued by hand

Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html

Maison Celadon Imperial







































‪#‎maisonceladon‬ ‪#‎madeinchinawithpride‬ ‪#‎celadonimperial‬


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

monsieurxu said:


> Wearing a special piece today - the Celadon Imperial with the
> 
> 1. World's only pressed guilloche Peacock dial
> 
> ...


Wow! Congrats ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

No parade this morning. Everyone is packing up and heading home. I'll close another great car weekend with a couple shots from yesterday...
















...and a group photo. Today is the GP 7000.








Cheers!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sunday Morning Monster & Joe...


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Work on the car day.


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

My very first automatic....bought brand new back in 2002


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller 116600. 
Have a great Sunday. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Helson Bronze.


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

Another lazy Sunday, watching some movies with a Casio on.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-015


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am kicking off the work week with the BPFF Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStraps chocolate canvas strap. 
Have a great week. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

While standing still in a traffic jam


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Graham big date.


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Still not taken it off !!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pepsi with Dinner








Seiko 7002-700A (Nov 1992) (+4Sec/Day)
*


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

merl said:


> While standing still in a traffic jam










Me too...car looks similar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn on new, sweet, polished stingray strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN023 kinetic GMT


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox. Tangramatic Bauhaus 39a. Swapped on a gray leather nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the SDc tonight and wrapping up the work day from home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Just back from the beach and this was waiting in the mail.








(The four Pauls were PAUL BUHRE, PAUL GARNIER, PAUL MAILLARDET, and PAUL PICOT.)


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Old school.


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

An affordable Seiko 5


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

My first business trip with Seiko 5 SRP435. Just noticed that, today there are 5 different 5s inside the dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll continue with the Rolex SDc 116600 this morning. It's a great watch but the 16660 gives it a run for his $ IMHO 
Have a great day!
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Senator


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

jdallasries said:


> View attachment 4031338
> 
> Me too...car looks similar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 3, 4, 5, 6?


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

merl said:


> A 3, 4, 5, 6?


A4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

So simple, so awesome.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Still can't seem to take this one off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Orient Today! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

jdallasries said:


> A4
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too m8, nice!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Monster...


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Tossot pr50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the awesome Seiko Shogun tonight, really digging it on this green DrunkArtStrap canvas. May not even try the bracelet 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

New skindiver


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wilfreb said:


>


Cool pic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old little guy won the battle of the Sea Dwellers  so I'll be wearing it today to celebrate! ;-)

Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

The Quicksta! I have three of these things, just love the case design.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stowa









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Titanium Bathyscaphe on a Horween cordovan 8 DrunkArtStrap. 
The dial is just amazing, at times the hour markers just appear to be floating on it 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Frown


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

After leaving Germany yesterday, this landed on my Californian doorstep this morning.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Paul Portinoux again...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful day for a bad round of golf.

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Moray Vintage, I am really impressed with it. Great value too 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

i


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vintage bullhead









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from a device.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone and happy Friday 
TGIF !!!

I'm wearing one of my favorites today, which incidentally is also one of the most affordable. It goes to show you it's not about the price tag or make on the dial, but about what a WIS truly loves, design and the passion for the hobby, which also drives curiosity about any brands and styles and or even price ranges  
Anyway, I love this watch and how the slightly domed crystal catches the light at some angles. I love the splash of red. This is just a simple good looking and fun design. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

-Rolex GMT Master II, black and blue ceramic bezel
-Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887, Jack Heuer Edition
-Breitling Montbrilliant Spatiographe


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

jonathanp77 said:


> Nice strap. Where do I get one?  I'm kidding. I have the exact same one which I got from an awesome guy.;-)


HAHA!!! I think I might know him as well;-);-);-);-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Paradive. With Sonic, a sweet 3-legged mutt waiting for a home at Baypath Humane Society in Hopkinton, MA.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

FC on a new rubber strap for summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

The Great Android! Have a great day guys!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHD Dad (Feb 17, 2006)

Stowa Marine Handaufzug 2801


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko SARB017 during the day then Speedy c.1045 (a.k.a. Mk 4.5) for the evening.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Evening switch up...Haven't had this on in a long time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-301 analog date Marlin




























With MDV-501 chronograph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 tonight.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

This one for the first day of a long week end. ..


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Waiting for the in laws....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

There it is


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Out shopping with the wife...


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Got a interesting one from pulsar on Safari at the flea Market wild kingdom it's awesom never seen one till today lol.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap shell cordovan 8




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Just picked this one up for $55USD


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing the Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap shell cordovan 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superbe


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Enjoying a Stella and the lovely patio weather


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## coloclimb (Apr 29, 2011)

Im a SINNER Today... I guess most days...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hentschel


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Test-driving my new Celadon Imperial with its magnificent pressed Peacock Guilloche, resurrecting vintage production methods and styling of the '50s and '60s.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1974 El Primero made for the American Market


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 425.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> superbe


Thank you very much!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing u all a great Sunday, it's gonna be a relaxing Sunday here and we may be taking our grandson to the pool for the first time today  Then my wife and I will be celebrating our 17th anniversary tonight.

I started the day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a new weathered Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Doing the chase Durer today special forces navy demo team watch


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful afternoon for a brewsky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

At a friends house in Chicago on lake for MDW


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Jealous ^^^^^^^

Anyway, I bought these straps originally for my Speedy pro. They're very thick. and the Speedy is a thin watch. It didn't feel right on my wrist. Looked great sitting on the table, but on my wrist just didn't feel right. So, I took another one of my favorite chrono's and added a bit of racey/motorsports flair to it. The 6138 is chunky, so it is right at home on these straps.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Just left a crawfish boil...time to simmer down @ the Hollywood Riviera in Redondo Beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Red, white and Blue for Memorial holiday


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Battery eater.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Remembering all those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom and their families on Memorial Day, and thank you to all who serve/served!!

Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 on a grey Panatime NATO strap. Just feels right 
Enjoy Memorial Day. 
Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Robust weekend beater the last couple of days; legibility is somewhat compromised at certain angles to be fair :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

1993 Subby date.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> 372 tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4087345


+1 very nice. I like it.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Today's special


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hug a vet today if given the chance

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## EDCgear (Feb 17, 2012)

This boy to the gym...


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Blue Mako XL on a leather NATO whilst looking at model homes


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Winding down the night with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Old diver









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

FM today:


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Off to go to work and I think my dog wants to come with me


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Starting the work week with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe Ti on the weathered "Terra" DrunkArtStrap Russian canvas. It'll make going back to work a bit easier after the nice long weekend 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

Elusive white-dial EM001 on stingray


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Blucionna (blue Acionna).










Trust me. It's blue.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

docvail said:


> Blucionna (blue Acionna).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some crazy lumes there...

Me rockin' a Gruppo Gamma today.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

castlk said:


>


Awesome!
Mine is on the way, hope it arrives by Fri.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Just switch to this from my Gshock.

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle Glasshütte Teutonia II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Another day with the BPFF Bathyscaphe TI on canvas. Really liking this one. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## OneEyedHito (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Relaxing with a fine brew and the GS SBGA031 watching the long awaited rainfall.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Really loving this on the NATO in the warm weather. Prompted me to order a black for my sinn and a tan for my electric blue omega that's on the way.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Guess


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Guess


PO?


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got this in the post.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all,
I'm wearing the blue Tudor sub, still the favorite in the rotation and so comfortable on the old bracelet  , which I much prefer to the "improved" new Rolex bracelets ;-)
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MarkX said:


> PO?


this is correcto


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Subby.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

The newest addition to the family - vintage seastar seven

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

My newest acquisition- TAG Grand Carrera 17 RS2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

On another gorgeous day in Santa Cruz, a blue Mako XL on leather NATO.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the awesome yet affordable Benarus Moray vintage grey dial with a blue Isofrane rubber to relax this evening. The watch impresses me. That dome... 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## bigkitch (Mar 15, 2015)

G shock always


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

Seiko Shogun on a Hadley Roma strap


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Plexy-Sub


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

brunemto said:


> Plexy-Sub
> 
> View attachment 4147017


Oh man, not only the Germans your Swiss watches are breathtaking too !!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN025


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Rubber strap for the Explorer


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Taking out this old lady for the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)

Mileata on leather.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!! 
I am wearing the Sea Dweller on a grey NATO for casual Friday at the office. There is just something about those "older" SD models.

Have a great Friday. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue for the festive weekend...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html




























‪#‎maisonceladon‬ ‪#‎madeinchinawithpride‬ ‪#‎celadonimperial‬


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea.


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver Titanium 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Same as yesterday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moonfruit (May 3, 2015)

PAM 250, while having a beer at the airport.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reacher2k (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## casavova007 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This just arrived: omega smp 2255.80 electric blue automatic. It's impossible to capture the dial in a photo. I tried so hard but every time I look at it its mesmerizing.


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Still rocking the freshly landed ...


----------



## Interceptor_RWB (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## boongidgie (Apr 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam88.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

I have no idea on any info on this neither does the local dive community but this is defiantly a diver.









Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## berettaguy (Oct 21, 2013)

Reactor at the pool today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## keiter (May 15, 2015)

Daily beater!


----------



## David Holt (Sep 3, 2014)

Just in case I fall into a 1000 meter deep pond.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## SirVergalong Burns (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

castlk said:


>


Looks good


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Love it more every time i put it on, Seiko prospex SUN019

Have a great weekend lads,








pic taken from net


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Oh man, not only the Germans your Swiss watches are breathtaking too !!


Thank you!
It´s only a litte collection of Swiss-Classics...

Today the Speedy:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Tissot Heritage Navigator


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 0000.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been wearing the Benarus Moray Vintage on rubber this morning. Such a great watch and it's perfect for summer. 
Have a great weekend. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alton1 said:


>


That's super classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to the pool today so this.


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The electric shines bright in the sun today. Lots of reflections, too!


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Started w something else, but saw how sunny it was and just had to get Orange Monster out in the sunlight.


----------



## mrvenneri (Apr 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Killing time playing PS4 while the wifey gets ready


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon all
I switched to the BPFF Bathyscaphe earlier to go uptown get Zoé and I put it on the OEM NATO for a change. It is even lighter and more comfortable.  I do prefer canvas and leather on it though. 
B


















Zoe and I went to listen a little R&B/Blues uptown after her dance rehearsal 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Lazy Saturday


----------



## NA5AR (May 26, 2013)




----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

My wannabe AP getting some beach action










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a great day.


----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Lumtec


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

Armida 44mm vs Helson 42mm


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

44mm miyota 9015 - 24 jewel automatic deep sea- unlabeled


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Freshly bead blasted buckle from Jay at MCWW to match BaliHa'i #42









Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Trankster (Aug 29, 2014)

Moto360 today


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Ozark Trail Compass 50 meter 

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Night shot of the Tudor


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Super bored watching terrible movies with the girlfriend


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Cruisin' over the Pali to the Windward side earlier on today, stopped to view what we take for granted way too often over here . . .


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the bracelet. As much as I've grown to like the flexibility of changing straps, I'm still a bracelet guy.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Legends prototype on loan from Rusty......


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on its OEM NATO for now. 
Have a great Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

Nfw


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Enjoying a day off with my 556i on Hirsch Pure rubber


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Concord powered by Zenith :]


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunday afternoon...puppies are out.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work with the Monsta and then chicken on the grill. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the awesome Rolex Sea Dweller on grey NATO earlier for Jade's birthday dinner. I can't believe she is 17 already. She was just a baby... Yesterday!  though in my eyes she is still my baby. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

abzack said:


> Sunday afternoon...puppies are out.


Ok. That's just freakin amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Was rocking my Tudor Mini Submariner earlier, needs a service though


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Getting ready for Game of Thrones. Excited to break in my almost done man room. Still need some more stuff, but I'm getting close!
















Definitely needs more lighting...


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Lazing on the couch this morning with this beauty. And it'll be on my wrist all day too!


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Taking a break on the way up Pikes Peak in My S2000 with my Breitling Unitime!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 425.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

With my latest purchase today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/01/98a0cafbb74085bddb53e8adc775906b.jpg[/IMG

Bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning, 
Hope you all have a great week. I'm kicking things off with the Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe Ti on Art's horsehide cordovan #8. I really like this combo for work. 
Have a great day. 
Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Pepsi


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

GV2 tonneau


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

With an Everest Rubber strap.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller 16600 and still on nato, which is very unusual for me at the office. But it's so comfortable and looks right on it IMHO. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4194370
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


I really like this one. What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday with the c.1045 176.0012


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The Halios Tropik!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam Titanium Subby.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Datejust


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Halios Tropik B


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Ozark Trail / Rangeman homage















Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Now that my sinn has been set free. I can move on to my other watches.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Benarus on Isofrane again today. I'm really enjoying this Moray Vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical back on oem mesh.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield Signalman.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## josenyc (May 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


That's a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Today is a Bathys day for me, 100Fathoms on a nice Italian leather Drewstrap. I really like this watch. It's a simple yet fun design and it's not oversized like many micro divers these days. 
Have a great day! 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My new acquisition on a Toshi Chocolate leather.















Very usefull cos the roads down south are getting so crowded!!

)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't beat a speedy congratulations

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


>


This should go in the "watches on the steering wheel" thread.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

patech said:


> This should go in the "watches on the steering wheel" thread.


I don't have a car, so this is all I got. I'll take another picture on a different strap tomorrow and post it in that thread.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great day at the office today with a great old watch!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LLD on Hirsch Pure


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Gratuitous pose with the Rainer Brand and the Lynskey as i'd just come back from a ride. Only the Lynskey goes fast.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

coloclimb said:


> Im a SINNER Today... I guess most days...
> View attachment 4092145


SF4L?

Looking sharp.


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Cartier Tank


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wilson Watch Works 200m Professional Diver.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Wearing the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a DrunkArtStraps cordovan #8 leather. This has become a go-to combo for me during the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing my Celadon Imperial today, classic and elegant this century or the next.















https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/yamcirr-yet-another-maison-celadon-red-imperial-review-979264.html

‪#‎maisonceladon‬ ‪#‎madeinchinawithpride‬ ‪#‎celadonimperial‬


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The delicate (Oct 26, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn on Kodiak shark










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

Took a quick break from a busy day and caught myself admiring the different finishes on this one.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Last full day here


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Preparing for a Sinnful Friday.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedmaster Professional


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## EDCgear (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EDCgear (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

It's a gorgeous winter's morning in Sydney so it's tweed, boots and the Meistersinger. Huge thanks to Blowfish89 for the recommendation for the Nisolo boots.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Seiko 6139-6009


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

starting off the weekend w Seiko Orange Monster and some sushi


----------



## Relos (May 15, 2015)

Oris TT1 Titan Diver on OEM Rubber Strap with Titanium Deployant.
















Feigning a blue dial with its AR coating.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Fridays with the '51 Zeiss Ikon Contax IIa rangefinder (with a 50/1.5 Sonnar) and the '60s Silvana Landeron 248 chronograph


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep gravitating to this one on at least one weekend day.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103 A SA on NATO.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4236434&d=1417108049"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could afford this as a compliment to my Sinn posted above!!


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the Sub today;-)


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Same watch but switched to a bracelet for the evening/ night out with family...


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Flight watch, Navigator. Need to see if I can modify/move the pins to fit in my leather cuff










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake with Sea-Gull ST-2130 ETA clone on a Steinhart strap


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 997.2 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

The goto weekend watch - Orange Monster


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Car washed, Galaxy game not yet started, relaxing with a G&T and the 6138 Speedtimer....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My Hawks are about to lose in the background.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Omega auto bumper c.1944 solid 18k blue steel secnd


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Scurfa for another pool day.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Had a very pleasant day in grand surroundings


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pool time








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

For Mudman Monday, GW-9300GB with Carbon Fiber strap


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dagaz Cav Date on "greyish" Nato.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JPfeuffer said:


> View attachment 4255626
> View attachment 4255642


I'm on the hunt JP

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well... Only got to wear it for a few mins, and it's not mine, but...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Crossing Italy today with a Russian beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Telememo 50
From the 90' s 
My first Casio...


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

It's never a blue Monday when I have my Celadon Imperial on my wrist.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

MWC automatic


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta SubAqua Noma III


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A really wet night out in NJ.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

monsieurxu said:


> It's never a blue Monday when I have my Celadon Imperial on my wrist.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259938
> ...


Unusual and awesome piece!


----------



## RV Driver (Jun 3, 2015)

jaywinston41 said:


> A really wet night out in NJ.


One hell of a lume!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RV Driver said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > A really wet night out in NJ.
> ...


I'd be lying if I didn't say I recharged a few minutes earlier- but it is fantastic lume. Omega seamaster electric blue. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

One of my "go to's".

Have a good day all.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN025


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Spork jumped back onto my wrist for this evening.


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deepsea today.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Ribbed......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after a few days at home sick, wearing the Hamilton Khaki Field chrono. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

80's Vostok Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah movie time 









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch, different strap. This a Rios Made for Panatime leather strap I had from when I owned a Pilot. This is not a pilot but I figured I tried it as I like their straps. It actually makes the watch look smaller and wear more comfortable/lighter than the thick and bully OEM strap. 


















I think Hamilton did a good job with the multi-finish dial design and the awesome raised numeral hour markers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Speedy pro sapphire sandwich.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Rainer Brand Argus


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? T29781!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frederique Constant Slimline.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Electric Blue after taking the cape cod cloth to the bezel. Gotta say, while the scratches are still there, the surface ones seem to be lessened!


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

PAM0005









Cheers


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BPFF Bathyscaphe on the DrunkArtStrap cordovan #8 leather strap. Works well for the offside.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Hami tonight on a DrunkArtStrap canvas. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alton1 said:


>


Wow!! That's a very nice chrono. Has a Tag Carrera feel it it maybe. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's a very nice chrono. Has a Tag Carrera feel it it maybe. Love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. It's a Japanese domestic market Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGH005 (circa 2009/10) column wheel chronograph. Just arrived, to join its place in my collection, today.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Switched to this for "Goldfinger" on the big screen.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

Tools of the trade...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM....Ocean Black Military.....modded hands and bezel


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Started the day with this...








(Parmigiani Tonda Hemispheres)
Ended the day with this...








(Modded Seiko 7002)


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Gerlach m/s Batory


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Speedy


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Nomos Tangomat GMT


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Vintage Omega Seamaster Professional 200m


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really digging this one, those older models Rolex/Tudor Subs and SD's are just perfect- lots of character, comfy flexible bracelets, I'm a sucker for the offer classic cases I guess. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Timex sort of day


----------



## doctorfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Deep Blue on a NATO strap.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Off to lunch...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bambino










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Got this from a pawn shop yesterday couldn't resist the price. Big fat Benjamin single and it's mine woot 2015 citizen echo-drive new version nighthawk I sold my old one so this rocks


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Non-Swiss Non-Legend Cyclone


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap... New custom strap just in from Romania...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ji1029 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Hope you all have a great Friday. 
Mine started with a dentist appt and today will be busy at work working on a large audit request and meetings 
The Tudor sub always cheers me up, and Yeap, it's still my fave 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Somethin' Bronze



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE!









Cheers


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

Black Bay!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready to paint the town Imperial Red&#8230;





















http://www.tempusfugitwatch.com/2015/03/wrapping-up-celadon-imperial.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Enjoying the day off... Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi and Beer


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 Ti Ty today. TGIF!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Mid-day swap to the Grand Seiko SBGV007.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The king of NATO comfort


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 4307265


Considering your other watches, I'm happy this one gets any wrist time


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kicking off the weekend with the BPFF Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStrap brown canvas. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

grayhulk said:


>


Very nice vintage Omega. I also like the pairing with the casual nato.


----------



## deep126 (Jun 13, 2015)

what kind of watch is this? looks very nice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 372.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

PAM 392


----------



## Jdwing (Jun 13, 2015)

Bell&Ross by SINN


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Just chilling wishing this bad boy was a real Sub. One day friends, one day! Until then, this guy serves as a good around the house beater. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Rolex D-Blue Deepsea


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Grand Seiko for Blackhawks!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New purchase, so it'll be strapped to my wrist 24/7 for the next fortnight:


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

A Seiko Scuba Master 7k52 from 1996.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Eating outside before it gets deep in the 90's and Super humid here. Love our backyard with all the trees and come out here as much as I can - it becomes challenging starting June. 
Pool later 
For now it's homemade bowl and mug, and the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on DrunkArtStrap canvas. 
Have a great Saturday. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sminkypinky said:


> New purchase, so it'll be strapped to my wrist 24/7 for the next fortnight:


Comgratulations!! I love these 009/007 models! They are the proof a wis doesn't need to spend a fortune to get a great watch that'll also last a lifetime. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jdwing said:


> Bell&Ross by SINN


Wonderful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My beater, Ball skindiver!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

En route to the office for Saturday GrindDay.. Have a good weekend all!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Blumo and Blurango


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Comgratulations!! I love these 009/007 models! They are the proof a wis doesn't need to spend a fortune to get a great watch that'll also last a lifetime. Enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well said!!

Too much brand bashing and not enough watch admiration goes on!!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jenny 715


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My latest acquisition!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hanging at the pool with the Benarus Moray vintage and hiding under an umbrella as its super hot here 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived from a recent Jomadeals sale that couldn't be passed up ... My first G-Shock.


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Wearing my Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical on a strap from Popov Leather, while looking at BALTOPS 2015 in southern Sweden and waiting for the B52-bombers to appear


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Double post sorry


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Switched out the Seamaster 200m for this evening


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Love the blue Saturday!


----------



## ji1029 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello from Chicago


----------



## ji1029 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm sorry I don't know how to delete an accidental post (if that's even an option) Good day to you all!


----------



## blacksoldier (Feb 27, 2015)

Heading home from work after a long day in the hot







California desert sun. Long time lurker, and first post. Here is my Casio.. Great watch.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frederique Constant.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday. Another hot day here in CLT. 
Sea Dweller this morning. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

vintage day

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the pool with the Scurfa.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425 this evening.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

99.1


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Gorgeous blue


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

Baby Tuna on this Sunday!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Spent full day hiking Hudson Valley part of Appalachian trail. Seiko Mile Marker on the wrist...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jake L (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Maratac Nato.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Christopher Ward for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

stere said:


>


Amazing watch!! Good for you!! And I am looking for this watch but....

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## 123Blueface (Jun 11, 2015)

A few days a week such as today, as my hang around watch, I enjoy this one.
love the dial on it.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono!









Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Steinhart 100atm black.


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

This:









NOS Bulova Accuquartz Centenary from 1975. All original and with hangtag too.









Can't really go wrong for 22 quid. With a bit of fettling mind you. _So_ 70's









Paranoid wearing it mind you. Special occasion, otherwise display queen watch.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Latest purchase for me, Explorer ll Polar.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Bathys on a DrewStrap leather that's top notch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My new (to me) acquisition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm going with the Hamilton Khaki Field chrono on a merlot leather DrunkArtstrap. I'm really digging this watch, it may actually stick around 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macotono (Mar 21, 2013)

New Tudor BB. Salud.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this one for 17 years and it's the first time I've had it on a Nato. Guess you could say it's no longer a "Nato Virgin".


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

This sexy beast.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 St Plexi...










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My new (to me) Aqua Terra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Perpetual Chronograph powered by ST19


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

jah said:


>


Love that dial! One of the best looking datejusts I have seen


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Relaxing in the hot tub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This Szanto just landed, it's the 4003 and I won it on Instagram. Really cool giveaway. They let's chose any watch and since I have mostly divers I went for something different in style and color. I like it a lot and will be trying various straps on it including canvas of course 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> Sinn 103 St Plexi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hot. I've gotta own that watch at some point. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Numbered Edition right now.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Keeping things simple today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Herr Martin Braun today:









Cheers


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my favorite, the blue Tudor sub. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Chronoscope










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## gb57 (Oct 3, 2010)

[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/17/aa322d727e58de10c8ada39e46ce73a6.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## plose55 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Go Vote on this one - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/poll-shogun-vs-delfin-2034002.html

My quartz moonphase search ended with this, but my SO is wearing it now o|


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta Bolt


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on DrunkArtStraps waxed canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Colt GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Got a shot with my local watchmaker's vintage Pepsi


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Started with the 116400 and now wearing the 14060 ;-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Stealthy 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Went for the Breitling Seawolf in stratus silver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Subby.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Thursday- wearing my grandad's Omega Seamaster chrono 1040 on a DrunkArtStrap textured brown leather. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Planet Dutchman Pro XL frankenmod. Finally fixed.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mini Tuna.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

1968 Seiko 62Mas


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

keeping the wrist free for a new arrival......


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Again with the Ray


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Switched to the Bull Head for walking the dog.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

estrickland said:


> 1968 Seiko 62Mas
> View attachment 4369282


Oh yeah!! That's hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Benarus Moray vintage on ISO tonight. Love this combo and the watch punches above its weight IMHO. 
Have a good evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Enicar 









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Home time from the office


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

the testaf has arrived


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I will be wearing this Vintage Pilot to start the day.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S on a Hirsch Grand Duke strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Speedy this morning.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF!! 
Wearing my BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a brown DrunkArtStrap canvas at the office then to go to a Watches & Scotch event at a local watch store. 
Have a great day. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Plexy-Sub


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Retro 80s Cheese in the house.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Trying to be fancy


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My 1972 Speedmaster professional Mark IV on Gunny blacksteel series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanpyoung (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today my brand new Seiko SKX009. My first ever Seiko. So far I am pretty happy with it.



















Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

About to party, it's Rolex time


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 Soprod


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went to Watches & Scotch with Art/Panerai7 tonight and it was a Bell&Ross event with their eastern regional sales mger who brought some awesome B&R timepieces. Well I left with this beauty, it really needs to be seen in the metal to be appreciated. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Went to Watches & Scotch with Art/Panerai7 tonight and it was a Bell&Ross event with their eastern regional sales mger who brought some awesome B&R timepieces. Well I left with this beauty, it really needs to be seen in the metal to be appreciated. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the scotch??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ehansen said:


> What about the scotch??


I drank it all gone 

Actually I had bourbon tonight. Woodford double oaked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jenny&Bulang


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris depth gauge this morning.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

LLD on Perlon


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> ..... it really needsSNA225P1 to be seen in the metal to be appreciated. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.... It looks friggen amazing in your photo!


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Blue Monster...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Saturday. I'm wearing my new acquisition from last night at the Bell&Ross Watch & Scotch event. Loving it and it's quite exciting to buy at an AD. Pay a bit more, granted, but the experience is pretty cool! 
B&R 123 GMT has a little something from various watches I've owned in one package: ExpII bezel and GMT Orange hand, mid case of the JLC Deep Sea chrono, bezel thin flat polished edge and some crystal of the Speedy. This one will definitely accompany me on our 3-week trip to France this summer. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mpk61 (Jan 30, 2015)

Devon Tread 2


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Changed to the GMT-Master II


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Waiting for a watch event


----------



## Scottya (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

I think I've finally found an absolute keeper with this watch.. Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Empire State Building


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

St Patricks Cathedral - on my way to Watchbuys roadshow....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Wish I caught you so I could see that watch!!



EnderW said:


> St Patricks Cathedral - on my way to Watchbuys roadshow....
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4390466&d=1434836662"]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Just arrived today

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

All the way from late 70/early 71.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4388706
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Wow!! Great shot that does this classic justice  it works well with the Isofrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Original Solar G-Shock: Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race, Japan Y


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brightsky (Jan 25, 2010)

AT GMT


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Wearing my other new arrival, the #31/200 SBGA071:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Argus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon tank Bronze.


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Victorinox INOX today on Fathers Day.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy Fathers Day WUS!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Cant take this off








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Father's day with a little Pepsi, some Miller, and some pool action.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mudman Monday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Speedy today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all. Wish you all a great week and a cool one ... Another 100F day here... And seems the heat will remain for the rest of the week. 
Today I'm still wearing the B&R 123 GMT, can't seem to take it off. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got to let the Monster out occasionally.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I just picked it up from the USPS and put it on My first hand-wound dress watch: Orient Star WZ0011DD:


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Scurfa on a DrunkArtStraps waxed canvas for tonight's work out and a chill evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New strap received today in the mail...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Switch the Panerai to a sub this evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MrThompsonr said:


> New strap received today in the mail...


Wow!! That looks fantastic. 
Who's the maker ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm giving the B&R a break and am wearing the BPFF Bathyscaphe Ti on a DrunkArtStrap horsehide cordovan leather strap. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mangledsquash (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

not exactly 'wearing'..


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

Stealth Benarus Moray...


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Moray vintage on Isofrane for evening workout and playing catch with the pups before chilling with Zoé on the couch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My ball skindiver on ball fireman racer rubber strap with red stitching. Much better looking then the original rubber strap IMO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Recently arrived grail:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-M5610SD Desert Sand


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Wearing it DiCaprio style


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day, can't wait for the weekend already 
I'll be wearing the Sea Dweller at the office for a day of meeting and audit related work. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Happy hump day all!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

I think this is going to be my beach holiday combination. The Seiko SKX009 on Navy Blue Nato Strap. I think it looks pretty good. I definitly like it better then the flimsy Jubilee Bracelet it came on.

















Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 372 this evening.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me Sinn UX


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Lol posted in the wrong Sub this morning  Sorry Omega Owners! Here's my colorful summer day.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got this tonight. She's in rough shape, but a fresh battery and she's ticking along smoothly.

Mid 70's Seiko 4004.


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

MC40


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Just got this.. Gotta say I'm quite impressed with the overall build and quality of OWC watches!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tcpx said:


> Just got this.. Gotta say I'm quite impressed with the overall build and quality of OWC watches!


Interesting dial/hand combination.


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting dial/hand combination.


Nice watch!

Pretty sure mine was one of the bespoke/custom options from OWC. I actually quite like the combination of the snowflake dial with the milsub hands


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon Tank.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

Bronze mille metrihomage


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Back to the Bell & Ross 123 GMT, on a Heuerville strap this time. I like the looks though it's a little too thick near the lugs.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko SLT101 Criteria


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Hamilton today


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuhrling Aquadiver


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi guys! 
Greetings from Gran Canaria! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch but different strap to meet my best friend after work. 
Rust Drew canvas on the B&R GMT. 
Too much? I like it and it's super light and comfortable. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

My AT Chrono with piano black dial.









Putting on fitted leather strap for office and will be changing to rubber strap for Friday night!!

















Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mickey Mouse =]


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Loving this Aquadive Bathyshere 500!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

[i think it looks great. great choice!

QUOTE=Jeep99dad;17475682]Same watch but different strap to meet my best friend after work. 
Rust Drew canvas on the B&R GMT. 
Too much? I like it and it's super light and comfortable. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rado R5.5


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

What watch to wear for a stylish weekend at Lake Como with your vintage mahogany boat? A Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue sounds about right ;-)

[url]https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html[/URL]


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Monsieur... simply gorgeous. Great photos too


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Ocean Ghost II "Piranha" for Friday*


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

May daughter graduated kindergarten today (yeah, I know BS graduation, but still fun for her), so took her out for Brooklyn Cyclones game. Great time had by all - minor league baseball is very family friendly. Wore my Omega SMP 300M (Bond)


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hentschel Hamburg


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Woodacre (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuhrling Monaco


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Doesn't get much love but tonight could get messy so not risking anything fancy


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

I had to give the Navihawk some wrist time today


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap...


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Evening lake stroll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

Citizen BL8000, Eco-drive, perpetual.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Seiko 7016.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Grandfather left me this Quartz watch has to be 30 years old and still running.








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

My new Certina Action Diver Ti.


----------



## wibowo (Jan 19, 2014)

Old orient


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Plexy-Sub


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Beer garden weather in the UK


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Still on my wrist








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New arrival:



Quickly swapped out the rubber strap for a NATO:


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

RickF. said:


> Citizen BL8000, Eco-drive, perpetual.


I've had one of those for over 6 years. Same color and everything. My wife gave it to me as a gift when we first got engaged. It was my daily wear watch until I got my breitling last year. Mine is all beat up though. Still wear it on occasion. Great watch, the L-Time function is awesome when traveling.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Carrera Monaco Grand Prix

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Not really sure what kind of Rado it is but I'm loving it







not a bad find for the flea market scene lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpk61 (Jan 30, 2015)

Blancpan 50 Fathoms LE.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

mpk61 said:


> Blancpan 50 Fathoms LE.


Very, very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mfx_br (Aug 24, 2014)

First Breitling... Very very happy...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Taking you back to the 80's















Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry F. (May 10, 2006)

Chopard 1937.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Sunday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Caribbean 1500


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

An old friend this bright and sunny Sunday.. my Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine with its four handmade gold chatons, hand-cut swan neck adjuster, brilliant perlage and artisanal flame-blued screws.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Have a blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

mooncameras said:


> Taking you back to the 80's
> View attachment 4469738
> 
> View attachment 4469530
> ...


I really wish I could go! .... LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A VERY foggy Verrazano Bridge


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another Sunday at the pool with a cold beer. Seems water and alcohol puts me in a happy place.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap... Maratac Gpt -2


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Nighthawk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lim-Tec and a grill .........









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Still in weekend mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## mbwesner (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got this one. (and joined the forum, hi). Been looking that this for about 6 months. It really speaks to me.

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic. Pictures don't show just how much shine this thing has.


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Revue Thommen gmt chronograph


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time back on in a week. On a summery NATO.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mbwesner said:


> Just got this one. (and joined the forum, hi). Been looking that this for about 6 months. It really speaks to me.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic. Pictures don't show just how much shine this thing has.


I agree- it's a really special dial in person, the way it creeps up the side on an angle looks great in person.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^^^ two awesome chrono's in a row!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

mbwesner said:


> Just got this one. (and joined the forum, hi). Been looking that this for about 6 months. It really speaks to me.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic. Pictures don't show just how much shine this thing has.


That's a beautiful piece! ......enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. Wish you all a great week. I am starting with the Hamilton Khaki Field chronograph on a DrewStrap. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4485450


Wow! That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

You can tell a good workman by his tools


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on a customized strap.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Aqua Terra back from getting the crystal replaced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Monday


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## emile.grundlingh (Jul 29, 2014)

Ling ling


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Just arrived, my less than $50 200m beater from Swiss Legend. First impressions are it's a decent watch for the small price tag. Solid build, comfy strap and nice coloring.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

My most recent impulse buy from the sales forum..










Sent from the iPhone of a repentant convert to Eastern horology.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-3000M


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

bbfrid said:


> Nomos Monday


This is the definition of "less is more!"...simple but stunning!


----------



## kaganok (Mar 1, 2013)

Hami pilot day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Mm300 on the isofrane with dress clothes!


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

All dressy on a budget

R


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Going with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a really cool leather NATO from Panatime/NatoStrapCo for a casual day at the office, love jeans week 
They have an awesome selection of leather natos, of various thickness and colors. Love these thinner ones for slimmer and more elegant case designs.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> This is the definition of "less is more!"...simple but stunning!


Agreed. It's stunning in its simplicity. 
My local AD started carrying Nomos recently and went to try them on, if it had been 2-3mm larger I'd have walked out with one. Loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Urs Haenggi said:


> My most recent impulse buy from the sales forum..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Lucky you!!
I want to buy another and keep it this time. Ideally a 2500D black in 42mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mukuld (Oct 29, 2014)

Heres what ive got on


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Love me some vintage 60s cool.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


That's an awesome combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Going with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a really cool leather NATO from Panatime/NatoStrapCo for a casual day at the office, love jeans week
> They have an awesome selection of leather natos, of various thickness and colors. Love these thinner ones for slimmer and more elegant case designs.
> 
> ...


Damn you, I thought I was done buying for awhile... This looks amazing and I need (want) a GMT.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Urs Haenggi said:


> Damn you, I thought I was done buying for awhile... This looks amazing and I need (want) a GMT.


Thank you!! I highly recommend it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Damasko DK10 on Hirsch Robby, tried the Andy but I think this one works better.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tshivers00 (Jul 21, 2012)

New to me Orange Monster. Love that pop of orange. And the lume.... Geeze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice  Love that bold look ^


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Trying for a reasonable size shot of above Tsunami.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Mid day change!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Patina is coming along naturally after a year.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> This is the definition of "less is more!"...simple but stunning!


Thanks, jrmartins. I have to admit that , as a very amateur photographer, the lighting was perfect for that photo! I enjoy my Nomos Club Datum, both with a dress shirt and jeans. Of the Nomos watches I think it is the most versatile. The decorated movement is also beautiful in a relatively inexpensive package.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful watch. I'll have to take a longer look at the Bell & Ross watches. This one is special, and I really like the Bell & Ross by Sinn chronograph I saw in this (or similar) thread a day or two ago.



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Going with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a really cool leather NATO from Panatime/NatoStrapCo for a casual day at the office, love jeans week
> They have an awesome selection of leather natos, of various thickness and colors. Love these thinner ones for slimmer and more elegant case designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Classic! I always am a little bothered by the orientation of the 1 and 2 of the 12 o'clock marker. It always looks a little off to me. I love the watch, though, and am envious!



solaris22 said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial on a customized strap.
> 
> View attachment 4488194
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

The Polar, my new fav Rolex. Just picked this one up.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Looking forward to getting the rubber strap for this later today!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Wednesday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## jerry7297 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bbfrid said:


> Wow! Beautiful watch. I'll have to take a longer look at the Bell & Ross watches. This one is special, and I really like the Bell & Ross by Sinn chronograph I saw in this (or similar) thread a day or two ago.


Thank you so much. I always think first of their squared watches, which are not my style though some are cool. But I've always been a fan of their 123/126 cases. I just didn't know until I went to the B&R event last week that they had so many awesome models in their other lines besides the square aviations series. The east coast sales more was there and let me try literally a dozen. There are so many 123/126 I want now 
I highly recommend them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
I decided to put my green Heuerville Classic strap on the Sea Dweller for a change. I quite like this combo, more than I expected. Stewart makes a great strap!!
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

Summer setup.


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Happy Canada day to all my fellow Canucks!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

PAM250


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sminkypinky said:


> New arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> Quickly swapped out the rubber strap for a NATO:


How come these are becoming hard to come by with black bezel. I remember there being tons of them on eBay for like 120 bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Going with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a really cool leather NATO from Panatime/NatoStrapCo for a casual day at the office, love jeans week
> They have an awesome selection of leather natos, of various thickness and colors. Love these thinner ones for slimmer and more elegant case designs.
> 
> ...


This one made me take another look at at Bell & Ross!! That is a beauty my friend!


----------



## williamcrane (Dec 19, 2012)

Orient Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Got my rubber strap. A great addition to the bracelet. It was a pain to cut to size but now it fits loosely well!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> This one made me take another look at at Bell & Ross!! That is a beauty my friend!


Thank you so much. It was a surprise to me too. Didn't even know this model existed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>


Incredible pic and combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Full moon is out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on ISO for my evening workout. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

RGM 801 on my BD


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

14381 Speedway


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Flightmaster c911


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

H18 watch


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this rare white dial Orient Disk fer0200fd0 today.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Leather today...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai subby.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I'm ready for the long weekend to begin tonight and I'll be starting it with a GTG after work with several local WIS as Oak & Oscar are in town. He'll show us their new watch, the Burnham, as we enjoy a few beverages too 
I'll be wearing the Rolex Sea Dweller today on a Drew WWII Belgian leather strap but have a couple with me for later ;-)
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Evening wear:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

23 year old Speedy Automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On natostrapco NATO


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Oris Titan Custom DLC


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## coloclimb (Apr 29, 2011)

GMT Master II on Sinn Rubber Strap(no name). I know, I know.... It's so damn comfortable though!


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

OWC custom snowflake sub with sword hands


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Halda Race Pilot


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Seiko SSC017 which is my daily wearer to work. It's on a new Hadley Roma rubber band which suits my job better (and looks cool too)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn on cream Geckota NATO


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

My trusty old 1980's Citizen Wingman C080 with the new way I keep track across time zones

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam base logo.


----------



## stts (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

My newly finished Vintage Mod project from a brand new SKX007, the copper hands are my fav










Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

jharm said:


> My newly finished Vintage Mod project from a brand new SKX007, the copper hands are my fav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for sideways pic

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

After a bunch of days in a row wearing my UX, back to the 103.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on a new DrunkArtStrap vintage leather strap that makes this watch uber comfortable to wear. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jaywinston41 said:


> After a bunch of days in a row wearing my UX, back to the 103.


Love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Still loving the Bathysphere 500!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Steinhart OVM DLC today, on a NATO.


----------



## texasgunrunner (Dec 24, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Beach time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't seem to get her off my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

It's "upside down" Friday!


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

Might I ask, what watch is that, bigdocmak?

Nothing like kicking the ol' feet up for a wrist shot, eh?


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Change for the evening


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jaywinston, does the second hand on the UX hit the markers ?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

From 12-6 it hits the markers. As the second hand pushed up against the oil from 6-12 it hits and bounces back. I have to say, I am quite enamored with the bounce!! Just shows there's something unique about it. 


blowfish89 said:


> Jaywinston, does the second hand on the UX hit the markers ?


----------



## webbb01 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

All original Panda on perlon just received today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also in mail today. '71 Bulova Snorkel 666 ft.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> From 12-6 it hits the markers. As the second hand pushed up against the oil from 6-12 it hits and bounces back. I have to say, I am quite enamored with the bounce!! Just shows there's something unique about it.


Yes the bounce and bubbling phenomenon is quite nice to watch. But the one I saw did not hit the markers at all, even after the backlash. This is why I am considering the U1 again instead of the UX.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mine hits the markers and then backs away from it a bit. Doesn't bother me at all. I guess it's interesting to have something different from the automatics and a typical Quartz. I just think the way it looks from all angles broke the tie with the U1 for me. 


blowfish89 said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> > From 12-6 it hits the markers. As the second hand pushed up against the oil from 6-12 it hits and bounces back. I have to say, I am quite enamored with the bounce!! Just shows there's something unique about it.
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

franco60 said:


> All original Panda on perlon just received today[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4532706&d=1435968363"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Where'd you find it?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sneakers were my first compulsive buying obsession. Ah I mean collecting hobby.  They complement each other well I think.


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine says hello! (sorry for the awful phone pic and for the hugeness.)









(Edit: Why are my uploaded pics upside down? Any advice would be appreciated.)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-Dweller and a passing toad for me


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New work watch




























GD-400-2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Meistersinger Pangaea


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

jason and I.


----------



## mich3l (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like it's time to bring SF out for the day.

Mr Pam


----------



## bsoonsiri (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

95s Speedy


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy 4th!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy 4th!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

That's an all time favorite of mine that I'll most likely never own. Hope you're well and happy 4th!


incontrol said:


> Happy 4th!


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone!! It's really a privilege to live in this awesome country, moving to the USA was a dream of mine when I was a kid. Love it here!
Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane for the neighborhood pool party!
Have a great and safe holiday!
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!! It's really a privilege to live in this awesome country, moving to the USA was a dream of mine when I was a kid. Love it here!
> Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane for the neighborhood pool party!
> Have a great and safe holiday!
> Brice
> ...


Well said my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Independence Day everybody! I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy 4th from our neighborhood pool party. Drinking beer and watching the kiddos boogy to the DJ music.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Happy 4th of July to my American friends!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little red and blue for the 4th. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Waiting for the fireworks to start, meanwhile it's starting to drizzle, which kinda sucks.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Waiting for fireworks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Moved to Steinhart Bronze Marine Officer Chronograph for dinner.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Sinn Military Type III


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

Found this guy on our deck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

I couldn't help but notice your signature of watches.. Did you sell the Blancpain Bathyscaphe?! 



Jeep99dad said:


> A little red and blue for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celadon Imperial in signature Imperial Red for this sunny Sunday morning. 
Plum Blossom Guilloche dial on one side, and four handmade gold chatons, hand-cut swan neck adjuster, brilliant perlage and artisanal flame-blued screws on the other.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

35705000


----------



## mnatev (Jan 10, 2015)

My Hami


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

A blessed and enjoyable Sunday to all.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## IBeNimages (May 24, 2014)

Wear this while praying in a mosque near BSD City, Jakarta. Ramadhan kareem 

http://ibenimages.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Rolex Sea Dweller on Isofrane again. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay with distress lamb skin strap from K-Straps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Bell & Ross 123 GMT on Art's vintage leather strap will be my dinner companion as I meet a friend who is in town for a quick visit. 
Love this watch. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500T for a relaxing day before work tomorrow


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sushi and soccer


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Bell & Ross 123 GMT on Art's vintage leather strap will be my dinner companion as I meet a friend who is in town for a quick visit.
> Love this watch.
> B
> 
> ...


This is Phenomenal. I can see why you love it.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing this panda dial Seiko SNN195 today, chronograph with 7t94 movement (1/5sec.)








I personally like it's symmetrical design, and of course it's panda dial.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hamilton Kahki chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kevinchandraliauw (May 4, 2015)

Bringing the speedy with me today


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Non-Swiss Non-Legend Typhoon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pam 88.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

GS SBGX063... Just got in:


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Brietling Super Avenger Seawolf Titanium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Over the weekend in Chicago
️️








Today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oris Altimeter tonight.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't take this thing off. Titanium is essential if you live in a hot and humid area


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

L&H Riccardo

It's a big watch. 42.5mm wide, 15.7mm thick.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Benarus Moray vintage back on leather. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kemkem87 (Jul 2, 2015)

my favoures watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Dornblüth


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Goog morning
All day meeting today and next two days, I'll need lots of coffee and hoping for several breaks  Not a fan of being stuck all day in a room with lots of strong "opinions" ;-)
The Sea Dweller on a Heuerville classic strap will let them know I don't mess around ;-)
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Timex T2N614 world timer today.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Another day in the office


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

For Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

switched to Citizen Attesa, just arrived.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mickey! ^^


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Super sunny day out!!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

H18


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD for a perfect ipa with dinner.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa on Isofrane for my evening work out and a glass of wine on the back porch

Have a good evening. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Earlier today










Evening and till the weekend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)

Reverso.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub for today's all-day meeting, still my favorite watch!  
Have a great day!
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi for another day of office work from the hotel room. Can't wait to go home tomorrow.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Today's Special 8)


----------



## patchief (May 18, 2015)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got this in trade from carlowus. Thanks much!



















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 6, 2015)

Enjoying the vintage Doxa


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Trying this look out..


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Seiko SNL017 Sportura (kinetic 7L22 caliber) today


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

My new entry


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

111,200*F....









Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Omega for the first time in weeks after a service


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Going with the Rolex Sea Dweller today. 
Have a great day. 
Brice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

I have 2 seconds to take this picture, if you know what I mean  .


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Omega


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay with distressed lambskin strap from K-straps. Hasn't left my wrist for weeks.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ibay (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This again...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)

Nomos Tangente 38


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! So glad it's almost the weekend. Last three days were brutal. Tudor Blue sub today. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LLD on firehose


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club on blue perlon today, have a fantastic weekend everybody!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

Just received today:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Stowa






MO


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the pan europ, bonus points if you know the car.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready for the weekend with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue... with its Plum Blossom Guilloche dial, four handmade gold chatons, hand-cut swan neck adjuster, brilliant perlage and artisanal flame-blued screws.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
http://www.tempusfugitwatch.com/2015/03/wrapping-up-celadon-imperial.html*



















**






*


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

Grilling earlier this evening.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Xicorr Fiat 125P Akropolis - an extraordinary commemorative watch from Poland









More in my freshly written review...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/xicorr-fiat-125p-akropolis-2122794.html


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

JLC for some weekend dress duty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Magrette Vantage just landed and I really like it. I'm a sucker for sandwich dials too 



























With the Benarus Moray vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Just put this together after reluming the dial... The new daily driver...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

for the first night out on the rubber strap.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Makara Hawksbill Seaturtle for dinner(with my toddler...)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## texasgunrunner (Dec 24, 2008)

counting down "Go-Home" time this Saturday night at work with my Zodiac Olympus Automatic. 32 minutes and counting!

Sent from my iPhone directly into your brain using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

aceivan said:


>


Very interesting! What is the model, etc.? You must receive loads of comments on it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still wearing the Magrette Vantage but on an old SNPR bridle leather strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy c.1045 ST 176.0012


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Afternoon swap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Superquartz (Apr 9, 2007)

Ouah this Deep Blue is a beauty! I love blue dial watches.


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Android Blades









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Just came home...


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Changed out the strap - straps can sometimes help calm the urge to buy more watches, albeit only temporarily! Lol


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oklaiss (Dec 22, 2013)

SD 16600


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It'll be back on black tomorrow


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray vintage on a grey Drew canvas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Longines Master Retrograde Seconds =]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Muhle Glashutte Terranaut II


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

(sorry for lopsided image!)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

Hamilton khaki chrono on Drew leather.

Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on black...much better his way. I love that Hamilton kakhi above!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Charlie48 (Jun 10, 2014)

Casio DW5600C-1V


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## adin1978 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)

Some Quartz love...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## wheeler004 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sub-C on a David Lane strap.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Still tweaking this one, different strap and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Antiquarius (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving this Chestnut Vintage Combo!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Riobbtt (Jul 15, 2015)

Spongebob SquareBall


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

New arrival for me today:


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Laid up on bed rest after a few days in the hospital. Ive tried on every watch i have but right now I'm wearing my Sea Ram. Arguably the best 99 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## wheeler004 (Mar 27, 2014)

New 42mm Lum-Tec Abyss 400m. Preorder finally arrived today!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

wheeler004 said:


> New 42mm Lum-Tec Abyss 400m. Preorder finally arrived today!


Very nice!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dayummJOHN (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX on a 'bond' NATO


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


> Loving this Chestnut Vintage Combo!!!


That looks fantastic. What a nice strap!!
All you need now is to dirty up the minimal stitching so it matches the patina'd hour markers and hands ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 4669594
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


I do need a PO in my life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my JeanRichard Aeroscope last night and I love it. Awesome blasted Ti5 case and super cool hands and raised hour numerals/markers for major depth effect. Must be worn to be fully appreciated IMHO. Can't take a good pic of it 
It wears great, one of the most comfortable watch I've owned. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 4671386


Nice Oris! I am waiting for the divers sixty five to hit the stores...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Rolex explorer, it's not even running but I came home and just fancied putting it on


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## KronoZen (Jun 29, 2015)

Starbucks is the only coffee shop near work on this hot day. Will have to do.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Today:


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is one nice looking watch!


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

Antman is red, Tudor is red.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)




----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

I'm going with the affordable and classic SKX009 for casual Friday. Gotta have a little color  
It's amazing how much watch one can get and How much fun one can have without spending thousands. I was so excited about reacquiring a SKX 
I love the asymmetrical case design with no corners or sharp edges and the cool integrated crown guard at 4. I also really like how deep the dial is set in, plus the 009 does have a cool color scheme 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## KronoZen (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## thanantos (May 15, 2015)

My first automatic. An $80 Invicta from Jomashop. Tried to show off the MOP face, but couldn't quite get how awesome it looks in bright sunlight.


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 42 Vintage. Really enjoying this new guy.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

New today (Friday 17th July)


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Longines =]


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Gillja (Apr 30, 2015)

TO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## manivxr01 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nbb







Blnr on rubber b

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Still my fave...I try to be pretty even in a rotation


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy hour in South Padre!


----------



## KronoZen (Jun 29, 2015)

Nothing better than a dip on on a hot day.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

This time I focused on the sunset rather than the watch.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

For Saturday, new domed plexi for my Cali


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GO Sixties


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## alexander34 (May 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tropik weather...









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

mm on shark with ennebi buckle today


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello Saturday.


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this watch and it's just an incredible bargain IMO. Put it on a NATO his morning and it works very well too. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longarmofthelock (Sep 17, 2014)

Also an SKX, for daddy daughter day. Bought it to mod but the stock elements work so dang well together haven't felt the need to change anything yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Expii' up some shuffle board.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the JR Aeroscope Ti for Zoé's birthday. My baby hit double digits today 

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the JR Aeroscope Ti for Zoé's birthday. My baby hit double digits today
> 
> B
> 
> ...


And again congrats!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just received this Hamilton off the forum. It's a beauty! And I got this weather NATO I put on my sinn.


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Lumi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Still...


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

This thread has been....


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

My ever-elegant Celadon Imperial, in Blanc de Chine this lovely sunny Sunday...

Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jaywinston41 said:


> Just received this Hamilton off the forum. It's a beauty! And I got this weather NATO I put on my sinn.


Congrats ! Love my Hami chronograph!


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

This zodiac with a dial that looks like a curtain.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifejoy (May 27, 2014)

New strap, bought just hours ago!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Right NOW...?










Bob


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Ofcourse it's ok to wear two watches a day. The more the merrier.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Another pool day. Still wearing this one.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Magrette Vantage to start Sunday. Love the bronze and brown sandwich dial combo. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on a sweeeeet Hamilton deployant!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day out with this really gorgeous Hamilton khaki


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## markgarden1972 (May 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

What I'm wearing


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OK so I'm cheap date and behind the times with the OM. I like it and it matches my swim trunks.


----------



## andywilkes4 (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice piece. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

SKX007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## gb57 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Moray Vintage on my oldest Drew canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JeanRichard Aeroscope Ti5 to kick off the work week. Patch photobomb ;-) It must be time to eat 









Really digging this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Great watches to start the week!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

Cartier Pasha Seatimer 2790

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Electric blue on a 95 degree day


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Why not kickstart the week with a beer or two? It's vacation after all.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This today. Admiring the copper dial of the 356 Flieger II


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Ecozilla









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Mako USA


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Strap change!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

New arrival today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Zenith Pilot









Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4717890


Love it!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

My posting is going to be low for next few weeks.... Summer has finally arrived in NYC and it's hard to find computer time.
On a plus side - watches are drinking in the sunshine


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

A few meetings today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby Lawless Vintage


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

Modded EMV on blue stingray


----------



## PeterTheFish (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

Marathon SAR-D


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my B&R 123 GMT.










Love the dome. Yes I was stopped at a red light when I took the pic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## okinana (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Still loving this...


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Kakhi today


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Officina del Tempo


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Sumo on vacation:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
All-day offsite meeting today  which means I'm gonna be behind and have even more catch up to do before our upcoming 3-week vacation on France. 
Rolex Sea Dweller today, clearly a favorite. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

For today, my vintage pilot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Girard Perregaux High Frequency









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## emile.grundlingh (Jul 29, 2014)

Ling ling


----------



## emile.grundlingh (Jul 29, 2014)

Ling ling


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-N9005 usando Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Panda dial today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still!!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Rado Diastar Original...vintage...circa 1976-1981...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Stowa


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

My new ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


>


That's super hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning !
Two days to vacation, I can't wait 
In the meantime, off to work with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning and afternoon.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's a UX kinda day!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> JDCfour said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Loving the beige perlon


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Eterna Monterey.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Drak said:


> My new ...
> View attachment 4745082


That's a great photo (nice watch, too!)...


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks dude! I've sold my Steelfish few weeks ago and found out there's no happy life without B...


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

shahtirthak said:


> Rado Diastar Original...vintage...circa 1976-1981...
> 
> View attachment 4744218
> 
> ...


Very nice. I have a s/s Companion of that vintage era. Love it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Afternoon snack with the Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> JeanRichard Aeroscope Ti5 to kick off the work week. Patch photobomb ;-) It must be time to eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A real pussy magnet...... and a great looking watch.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> Afternoon snack with the Zodiac Sea Wolf


That Zodiac is gorgeous, but I must know more about that mouth watering monstrosity in the background! Are those pancakes making the sandwich???


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

My favorite yard work watch.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Getting ready for an action-packed weekend with my Celadon Imperial and its signature Imperial Red dial...

Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Change to the Hamilton for the evening


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

Cocktail time! Sadly, no, it's still work time.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

CuriousBob said:


> That Zodiac is gorgeous, but I must know more about that mouth watering monstrosity in the background! Are those pancakes making the sandwich???


It's double cheeseburger squeezed between two grilled cheese buns. It's from a local burger joint called The Burger's Priest​


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

One more reason that I have to visit Canada.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

got this today and is one of those watches that exceed my expectation in a great way!!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

G-Shock GWA-1100-1A3...friday casual!

































Have a good weekend!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

LHR->LAX


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

TNesher said:


> What I'm wearing


Hi is this bezel inserta OME or modded how?, see no minute dot marks ?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

43 more days


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day at the office before our 3-week vacation  I'm psyched, can't wait to see my family and also I really need the break 
Rolex Sea Dweller today as we take one of my associate to the corporate dining room for lunch to celebrate her 25th anniversary with the firm! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby Lawless Vintage today (again)


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Airboss


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

In background....









Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

LLD baby! Happy Friday Ladies and Gents!!!


----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Working today with my latest purchase 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah. Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at www.lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## Andro Lascaux (Jun 14, 2015)

Old beater watch! Casio AMW-S320
AMW-S320


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> I guess it's time to go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there. Done that.

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I can see you ;-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cazone (Feb 2, 2014)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 4767514


Love those 007's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure I'm going to be able to get this one off my wrist for awhile, other than to change straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow. Keeping it simple yet awesome with the Seiko SKX 009 on a DrewCanvas! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation and preparing for our trip to France tomorrow. Keeping it simple yet awesome with the Seiko SKX 009 on a DrewCanvas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That band really looks good with that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just took these...





































BONUS PIC - Amy says "Hi!"


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

New shoes for Halios Delfin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

ten13th said:


> New shoes for Halios Delfin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I adore divers
and that one is basically perfect. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Camo Mudman.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Something very British )


----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pan europ for some old school fun with my son. Great weekend everyone!


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Read it, see it, and weep, this is ALL mine... jajaja, been listing unworn stuff all day on flea bay, losing my mind


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)

Quick change for Sunday morning work


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Batman on rubber


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna again today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club on perlon for this absolutely glorious Sunday morning. I hope everyone's morning is as nice as mine here.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Seiko 007 with leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi for a last minute stroll to the lake with my dog and daughter.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## mukhliz (Sep 16, 2012)

My precious...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Grendel meals are plentiful








.








.








.









Grendel goes to .... Siesta!

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

SMP, omega SMP


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

The sea dragon has arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Glycine Airman today as well. :-!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eon (May 12, 2011)

Staudt praeludium


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At the movies


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Going to the cottage. Bringing the beast with me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dad's Citizen quartz beater


----------



## erischman (Sep 23, 2013)

Some of my favourites


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage today


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

CHRONORIS =]


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M23









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice and clean


----------



## Ibay (May 19, 2014)

Me and my girl watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GO Sixties


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Afternoon switch-up & bezel change on the Tuga...


----------



## LouisRossi (Jun 24, 2015)

This guy


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Brown Vintage Racing Combo for Speedy Tuesday!!!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## gb57 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tuesday Planet Ocean for me.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Watches and baseball. Two of my favorites (no I'm not going to wear the watch while I play)


----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)

A trusty G


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on shark mesh.









































Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

HAGD!


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Wednesday


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## btwatches (Mar 21, 2015)

Just got this beauty in yesterday, will be switching it on and from my other daily wearer in the background!


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived- lightly worn preowned. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi on blue gator


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am wearing my Seiko SKX009 on a brand new Strapcode Super Oyster "Submariner". It really suits the watch.

















All the best,

Steffen


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## baaart (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

An ordinary looking watch that hides something quite extraordinary and decades ahead of it's time.

Casio AT-552 "Janus" was a gesture controlled touchscreen calculator watch - from 1984!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Had this grey zulu w/ orange stripe laying around.


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The 5th of 5 natos I bought for it. I like none of them better than the random red nato I already had in my watchbox, lol, and this is the only one long enough/with proper keeper spacing to tuck. Fail.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Airboss tonight.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Citizen beater on a nato today for a trip to some springs in FL


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Aquaracer Calibre5


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Siegel (Jul 30, 2015)

Popping my WUS cherry with my Seiko Superior 130th Anniversary LE.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Android Divemaster Predator w/ETA 2824.2 for Thursday*


----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

No introduction necessary 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bonjour

View from my bedroom back at my parents' house. Nothing but vineyards and mountains around the village. I strapped on the JEANRICHARD Aeroscope to start the day. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one that started this madness.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I'm Back and Blue...*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Still wearing my Chronoris ^^


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on Isofrane









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Do I have to show it on my ugly wrinkly wrist?


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

brrrdn said:


> Still wearing my Chronoris ^^


Love that green!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Downpouring today so I switched out the leather for the NATO.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Omega


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Clark (Jul 21, 2015)

SKX011J1 on a Strapcode super oyster with submariner clasp.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

H18 watch


----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)

FC Slimline Moonphase.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Seiko 6138-8020
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning All . Sinn'n on a Gas Gas Bones Zero shoes for Friday



















Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Ticino pilot

















Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

))))


----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

Vintage Orient diver


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ximena Zulu for tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Chopard Pro One


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle Glasshütte Teutonia II


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Holiday weekend here in Nova Scotia and the weather is supposed to be outstanding!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a Russian beater....


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Prepping the "Land Shark" for a car show today. Going with this watch.


----------



## Andrew White (Jul 9, 2015)

Going Vintage today. 1970's Rado Diastar. Tiger eye dial.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX hydro under water!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 4851289


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Just in a few hours ago....Magrette Vantage in bronze! Loving it!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Running (biking) around all over downtown doing errands with the Sinn 157


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading home after a long day of fishing.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

another day another shiny 50 cent piece


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> another day another shiny 50 cent piece
> 
> View attachment 4855297


Love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

JPfeuffer said:


> Just in a few hours ago....Magrette Vantage in bronze! Loving it!
> 
> View attachment 4851521
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Love that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Switched for the evening...

Have a good one!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Change to the black bay for tonight. Man it's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Heading to the deep blue sea this beautiful Sunday with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue... with its vintage-inspired Plum Blossom Guilloche dial, four handmade gold chatons, hand-cut swan neck adjuster, brilliant perlage and artisanal flame-blued screws.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice glow from the moon


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Gerlach m/s Batory


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just replaced this...








With this...








In honour of the Tigers magnificent win over the Hawks this weekend.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Charlie3755 (Mar 20, 2014)

This daily wearer again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Yesterday in Blue and today in Grey


----------



## merowinger23 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's been a few days since I've worn this beauty after the Black Bay red arrived. But boy do I love this one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

This one







:-!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Andrew White (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## neonblack (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM SPORT I 2014LE 18/33


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

Simple Monday with my Timex Expedition T466819J


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

H18 on mesh today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't know which is my fave but black bay today. When the sun hits this the right way its one of the most beautiful dials I've see.


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

My paradive as I give my son his first bath.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Kicking off two weeks of birthday celebrations today&#8230; with the world's first ever Celadon Celestial on my wrist. Its magnificent silk embroidered dial is stitched by hand by Suzhou Embroidery Grandmaster Xue and depicts the classical Chinese painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers". Artisanal flame-blued hands complete this horological masterpiece and make time-reading a breeze in the dark.

The B24 dual escapement movement was designed by AHCI Master Ma Xushu, together with Grandmasters of Horology Xu Yaonan and Shi Wenli. It is freesprung with solid gold weights on the balances, and is a true resonance and double escapement movement, along with the usual Celadon features like handmade gold chatons and artisanal flame-blued screws. The power reserve lasts 7 days because of the two balances. A second watch is incoming for my birthday gift&#8230; Stay tuned!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## metalaphid (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Fully overhauled by Omega !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pro One on the stock bracelet today.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Airboss in low light. The polished numerals and hands look awesome IMO.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Yachtman









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Interesting shot on the way into the theater to see Mission Impossible.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got the Calibre 7 Twin Time on today.


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Rise man at work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 5 Sports Rally Diver SBSS005 7S36-0100


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SICURA BULLHEAD ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby

Cheers!


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

.









Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## pavel.schroder (Apr 12, 2015)

love them!

Odesláno z mého GT-I9195 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## deepak_vg (Dec 25, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

The latest ☺


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nomos Metro quite a change of pace from my normal chunky diver.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega POC today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont at the beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## billr (Aug 10, 2013)

Sent from a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Black bay on a new German perlon strap


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot Chrono


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Snorkel II


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

*sorry about the poison Ivy scars.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chronoris =]


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean today


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

This one! IWC Yacht Club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Trying it on mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I felt the need for Speed


----------



## Everyworks (Jul 13, 2011)

Just took this off after a long day. On original Bond colors RAF strap.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Tgif


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Vintage Seiko today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My new one


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propilot









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club on black shell cordovan today, TGIF!


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

New JeanRichard Aquascope Hokusai.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

new strap for my 200 meeta beeta


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Zelos Chroma Skeleton one-off.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

One of the beaters today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Finally got to Emerald Isle after a long day of driving.

Marathon GSAR on sky blue perlon.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DD services rendered for a birthday party, time for a night cap.


----------



## Mx2Interests (Aug 9, 2015)

Just purchased Tag Aquaracer


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meshy Laguna today


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

GMT-Master II, ref. 116710LN:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I figured since I'm wearing a t shirt and gym shorts maybe the g shock instead of the others...


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

The new sea dragon continues to dominate my wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hiding in the shade








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

What do you think on the mesh?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

jaywinston41 said:


> What do you think on the mesh?


My opinion: the mesh looks fine. The gap between the endlink and the bezel looks somewhat awkward. Great watch though.


----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

My Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Squadra


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

In the office with IWC Portofino, 8 Days Hand wound.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

devlred said:


> In the office with IWC Portofino, 8 Days Hand wound.
> 
> View attachment 4945433


Loving that IWC!!

Been looking at getting one for ages.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New Oyster perpetual 39mm for me this morning.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

,


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Andrew White (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## B_Siegel (Jul 30, 2015)

docvail said:


>


What watch is this?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

It is cold, dark, and rainy here in Northern NJ so the Sea Ram was an easy choice to wear while doing some deck work around the pool.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going vintage today.

Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 super compressor


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ball Trainmaster :]


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Switched to Longines



Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

B & R Bands Cognac Vintage Racing Strap for Speedy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just came off the beach from day 3 at Pensacola.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty pumped about this new acquisition...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

NickinNYC said:


> Pretty pumped about this new acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 4964705


Nice Doxa..Now you need 1 of these



The shirt or



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Powerjet 9100 for Wednesday*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

http://s17.postimg.org/sgogx6q0v/image.jpg


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Ball EM2 Dual Time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna getting ready for day 4 at the beach.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

2254.50 on leather.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Have to go on an offshore inspection in the dark, so something visible and guaranteed water resistant is needed:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

White today


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin_ (Jun 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingpin_ (Jun 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## rtoip (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Broke out the Suunto Core today. Feeling stealthy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't get enough of Mickey!!


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Last full day of vacation. Blue Acionna by the pool.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The CASIO EF503D-1AV. The poor, poor, poor man's Speedy.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

SOH & mesh


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New tattoo today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

At The Quail, Carmel, pre event with the GM Motorama and my son.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheeler004 (Mar 27, 2014)

114060 on the glide lock bracelet. This watch is a chameleon.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tag Heuer Carrerra Monaco Grand Prix Calibre 16

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Coffee and my black bay homage before going to see the man from uncle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Some 'harvesting' for tonight's dinner 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

At Legends of the Autobahn in Monterey....with a few friends....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## TacMark (Dec 29, 2011)

Getting ready for the weekend!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

bentfish said:


>


Love it. But that's not listed in your sig; what is it?


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Love it. But that's not listed in your sig; what is it?


Sorry about that. It's a Vostok Amphibia 2416B.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day at the beach and back home to reality.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Parnis on black NATO. The weekend beater rotation has started.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright, so it's not "right now" but here are a few wristshots from earlier this week.

Atop Mont Tremblant with a relative...













With some friends at Corbeaux Bakery in Calgary, Longines & Hamilton as recommended by yours truly...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Oris today










Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaveFaith (Sep 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Something elegant for my birthday weekend... Celadon Imperial, in Blanc de Chine with its classic Plum Blossom guilloche. Taken at a Thai island resort in the middle of nowhere...

The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Last full day of vacation. Blue Acionna by the pool.


You will, no doubt, be pleased to hear that the dude in front of me in line at the "Best Buy" register was wearing your "Blorange" Cerberus.

And Cumming (yes, really), Georgia is still fairly small.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## That_Guy (Jul 6, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5001473


I like that one on the mesh! What is it?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Relaxing at the pub on a pleasant Saturday afternoon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Heading into work








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

LeCoultre Master Mariner HPG. Arrived yesterday just in time for a very happy birthday.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Zodiac valjoux 7733 chrono


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Georgef (Aug 14, 2013)

This one


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beastmode


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GO Sixties


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

My first Stuhrling, 13 years young


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Harvey Day today. Off to citi field.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Timex Expedition. My favorite yard work watch.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Harvey Day today. Off to citi field.


M-E-T-S METS METS METS!!


----------



## ian.williamson.5454 (Aug 11, 2015)

Breitling Superocean 42. My favourite weekend watch.










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ball Trainmaster =]


----------



## 6lbsoft (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Crabtree said:


> At The Quail, Carmel, pre event with the GM Motorama and my son.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, we had that bus at work this week (no watch involved I'm afraid)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby.

Have a great week, all


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 144 on horween









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back at work today after three weeks in France and been awake since 3:30am  I may fall asleep at my desk after lunch ! 
I am wearing my new Seiko today, love the dial and case design, nice finish for a ~$200 watch. If I could change one thing, I'd make it 2-3mm shorter. Love it though. Great bang for the buck IMHO. 









And last night's wrist shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Sometimes even the cheap girls need a cute dress and a day with daddy.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell & Ross GMT tonight

Just picked it up from the AD. Had an issue with the mvt, it ran fine but when stopped wouldn't start by winding the crown. My AD worked with B&R to get me a new one instead of fixing it  All done under two weeks with three phone calls/updates! Great service from AD and B&R!! I highly recommend Windsor in Charlotte. 
I'm excited. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Omega Aqua Terra 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Nighttime with Steiny









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Aqua terra in Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

On second thought, this strap looks better I think.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim in Stainless Steel.


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Left wrist today Bryce? 


Jeep99dad said:


> Back at work today after three weeks in France and been awake since 3:30am  I may fall asleep at my desk after lunch !
> I am wearing my new Seiko today, love the dial and case design, nice finish for a ~$200 watch. If I could change one thing, I'd make it 2-3mm shorter. Love it though. Great bang for the buck IMHO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pharmlou said:


> Left wrist today Bryce?


I go back and forth.  larger watches usually on the right tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Thought you must have been hiding an iWatch on the left!


Jeep99dad said:


> I go back and forth.  larger watches usually on the right tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Pam time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dornblüth


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pharmlou said:


> Pam time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Base Pam's rock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So glad to have the B&R 123 GMT back, I missed it the last 3 weeks. OEM rubber is very comfortable too. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Kontiki on a colour matching sharkskin strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Martin Braun Classic II















Cheers


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Blue and all Stainless #WRISTGAME


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My vintage grail:


----------



## Metaphysix (Jul 24, 2015)

Pic from yesterday, but wearing again today since I bought it for my birthday (which happens to be today).


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Debaufre










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Numbered (FOIS)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedmaster


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Wednesday*


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

merl said:


> White today












First Nomos of my collection.
First German, too.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PepsiDial said:


> First Nomos of my collection.
> First German, too.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Congrats, nice Zurich! I picked up an Ahoi earlier this year and now have a Club and Metro. Obviously I love them hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine, oh and their customer service is phenomenal. I had a problem with the Club, it was picked up, went to Germany and returned repaired in three weeks and didn't cost me a dime.

Cheers,
Spun


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Still with the B&R 123 GMT, which I don't get tired of. I hope to make it to the safe later to get my other watches and looking forward to strapping the Tudor sub on again 

Cheers. B


















Off to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith today:









Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Stunning



Uhrmensch said:


> Zenith today:
> 
> View attachment 5055001
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propilot today









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

merl said:


> White today


Beautiful SARD!


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

KonTiki with gold hands.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

steadyrock said:


> Beautiful SARD!


Thanks! It is a great piece.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

#wristgame


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Signature Wednesday!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Helberg CH8 tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Stephen Clark (Jul 21, 2015)

Prometheus Sea Lion


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

'71 Snorkel 666 ft.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## PeterTheFish (Jan 21, 2015)

This just in;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Sea Urchin on Gunny strap. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Sixties vibe for me today:









Cheers


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Felt like being a Monster today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very cool looking Seiko and love that dial. Haven't seen one until your pictures. Makes me want one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> That's a very cool looking Seiko and love that dial. Haven't seen one until your pictures. Makes me want one.




Thanks!! 
I am actually thinking of picking up the green dial or this. Different dial bariant with orange accent



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousPhantom (May 22, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Submariner for this week

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely piece. Is it a restored/nos piece or its a retro from seiko?

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

What model # Seiko is this? I've seen it multiple times in the past, but don't remember that model's name.



Jeep99dad said:


> It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> What model # Seiko is this? I've seen it multiple times in the past, but don't remember that model's name.


It's the SNKN01 from the Recraft series, 140-200! 
I may also get the green one or this one with the numeral dial 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> Lovely piece. Is it a restored/nos piece or its a retro from seiko?
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


New piece. Recraft series. Check them out, some really cool variants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 St Acrylic.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I so missed this one! I got my baby back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like that green dial myself, can't go wrong for the $



Jeep99dad said:


> It's the SNKN01 from the Recraft series, 140-200!
> I may also get the green one or this one with the numeral dial
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## craig.hatfield (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opencloseopen (Aug 20, 2015)

my humble james bond spectre tribute with the speedy


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

95s Speedy


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!!

TGIF I've been dragging all week and went out last night with some of the guys from work... Brutal this morning 

I'm sticking to the blue Tudor sub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Kingpin_ (Jun 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Williams (Oct 27, 2014)

Away out for some shopping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

VSA Airboss


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the bracelet for the first time this summer. On a date...gotta impress. ;-)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying out a perlon strap in the Nomos Orion.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

Zenith Dualtime Wednesday


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

GO on new strap Friday


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Newest addition!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Touch II Titanium Today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A Reverso, US edition '31 tribute . .


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


Wow, great looking watch!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Here's an Omega Z-33 Spacemaster on a Hadley Roma mesh (which is a really great bracelet, btw).


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

VSA INOX


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Trying out a perlon strap in the Nomos Orion.


That's a great watch, combo, and photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morrisdog said:


> View attachment 5085930


Gorgeous!! That's the version id want as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the week end with another watch I had in the safe for 4 weeks. It's good to reacquaint yourself with a watch, it's like getting a new piece... Almost 

Have a great weekend. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

VSA 241447

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's this little guy for me. Fell in love with the dial. It's crazy how great and satisfying a <$200 watch can be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. The more I see it on your wrist the more I am falling for this peice. What model is it again. Is it available online or is it a vintage/ rare peice.

And here goes mine for today.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had to give my 17 year old a little wrist time.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

If it is Saturday................


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL BTR 137 :]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

for a ride



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor for the afternoon


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Sometimes feeling blue is feeling pretty awesome&#8230;

Here's wishing all of you an absolutely superlative Sunday ahead!


#maisonceladon #celadonimperial #madeinchinawithpride 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hit the pool with Zoé this afternoon and the B&R GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

asrar.merchant said:


> I love it. The more I see it on your wrist the more I am falling for this peice. What model is it again. Is it available online or is it a vintage/ rare peice.
> 
> And here goes mine for today.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's an impressive piece. 
It's a new cheap model. SNKN01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont ALT1-B U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

At an art fair in Laguna Beach waiting for a friend's wedding to get underway decided to bring the vintage vibe.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

monsieurxu said:


> Sometimes feeling blue is feeling pretty awesome&#8230;
> 
> Here's wishing all of you an absolutely superlative Sunday ahead!
> 
> ...


|>|>

Ah, Ko Yao Noi island, my absolutely most favorite place on earth !


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Slipped into something a little bit more comfortable for the night; the Tatoskok from Manchester Watch Works!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

My "dress"
Chrono for an evening out.

Cheers.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Speedy in Valletta


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great watch, combo, and photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Appreciate the nod. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't take the B&R GMT off the wrist... So good! And after the great Post Sale service I experienced I am even more of a fan of the watch and the brand!  next the chrono ;-)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## merowinger23 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

V-Wolf on bond NATO. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> V-Wolf on bond NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I like this zodiac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. I like this zodiac
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks man! The V-wolf line was my favorite during my zodiac buying frenzy from 8 years ago. Solid watches all around.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

merowinger23 said:


> View attachment 5103506


Super pic bro.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

SEIKO SNDA57









Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Not a dressy Tourby, but it's happening with the white dress shirt anyway.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk I. Munda


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's a UX day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. I am kicking it off with the JeanRichard Aeroscope and a top down Jeep ride to work 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig Corvid








Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINN 103 DIAPAL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.pastura (May 31, 2015)

Old Seiko 5 I scored off eBay and fixed up. Just a beater, but movement is good, and keeps good time. I'm new to the watch game, but I can appreciate a good timepiece


----------



## e.pastura (May 31, 2015)

I obviously need to improve my photos, to keep in line with all these photographers, haha.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Cocktail Time


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mata777 (Sep 6, 2013)

The daily beater, SNZG13J1.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Helberg CH8 with Clemens canvas I had gotten for my CH6 
Enjoy your evening. 
Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At citizens bank park. Let's Go Mets!!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I am wearing the Helberg CH8 with Clemens canvas I had gotten for my CH6
> Enjoy your evening.
> Brice
> 
> ...


OC Watch Company?


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

41Mets said:


> At citizens bank park. Let's Go Mets!!


Jealous you got to see all those homers. Tied the club record.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Going with an Oak Vintage Combo on the Tudor BlackBay!!!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Funny you say that. A Phillies usher asked me what the record was so I googled it to see 7. Then they hit their 7th.

Still more time for 8!!



nymfan said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > At citizens bank park. Let's Go Mets!!
> ...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Oris Aquis Date 43mm Green Bezel/Grey Dial.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

My favorite toolwatch - all day long


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Flieger Chrono today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> OC Watch Company?


Watch shop in Cali, Kyle O'Connor is the owner. Good guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

TudorTuesday here on a sunny Carolina day, a perfect Jeep day for sure 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bugra said:


>


Really digging those Nomos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


> Going with an Oak Vintage Combo on the Tudor BlackBay!!!!!


Sick combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Citizen Promaster NY0040









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date



















Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Watch shop in Cali, Kyle O'Connor is the owner. Good guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Is that the one up in the Bay Area, or is it here in Orange County?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Dusting off the old Zodiacs









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Today:











Sent from my phone


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sick combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice!!!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

MM300 while I put put on some new straps from worn and wound.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is a proud wrist shot while on the train to Jerusalem.


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

This


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray vintage on Drew canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

hi, new here...
that is a beautifull watch. it the bezel, ceramic, resine, or ss?
best


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

TNesher said:


> Here is a proud wrist shot while on the train to Jerusalem.


Did you paint over the indices on the bezel?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

This seemed appropriate this morning given the wetness and general gloom. I keep having to remind myself it's August!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Hump day is a Rolex day for me. The Sea Dweller is a favorite, now I wouldn't mind trying a BLNR and 5513. Maybe we'll win the lottery tonight 

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hamilton on a Toshi leather this morning!!

200m water resistance required as monsoon has arrived in the UK (


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My custom RGM 801


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Bulova Accutron Astronaut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

On the way to work.

Speedmaster c.1045 176.0012


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today my good old 103 St on a Bund strap.

















All the best Steffen!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Pilot


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes I know, it's one of those hated awful homages. But because of this cheap investment to wear as a test for the last year or so, I will be ordering a Nomos Tangente 38 before year end as as direct result of this homage. Probably wouldn't have had I not been able to try out something so close to the real thing.


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep. It weighs a little more than a pound, and I love it. Tomorrow will be something a little more sedate. Carry on


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The picture is from earlier today but Ahoi on brown shell cordovan got the nod today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keeping it simple, affordable and colorful tonight with the awesome SKX009 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

vostok Europe for this morning and it's bloody early lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopyloop (Aug 27, 2015)

This.m


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hello,

I like this watch a lot but I have just one question, the 24 dial can be used for dual time zone?

Thanks

Sent from my phone


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Sent from my phone


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... ORIENT POSEIDON and coffee COLUMBIA


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sea Dweller today at the office and enjoying another morning drive in the Jeep  > it's the little things in life...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Resco


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It's a Ticino kind of day. Cheap but deadly accurate. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

tissot_pt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I like this watch a lot but I have just one question, the 24 dial can be used for dual time zone?
> 
> ...


No, it just basically represents am and pm.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Citizen 300m









Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club on orange perlon today. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5144730


This is madness.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This German beauty


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Day one Business Trip has begun with my Scorpfish


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa 1938 happening


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the 1500T for
pool time with the kids


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the JR Aeroscope, very light and comfortable thanks to its grade 5 Titanium construction and flat caseback. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on Crown & Buckle Harbor Black...sorry for the crappy smartphone pics!










































Have a good weekend!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying a new NATO - I can't decide if this works or not - opinions welcome.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

The hero that Shropshire deserves.


----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

My new Rolex Yacht-Master everose-gold


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!!
TGIF!

Another Bell & Ross GMT day for me. Really like the case and dome on this one. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today I'll be rotating at least three watches - newly arrived Phantom prototypes.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Today is my 5th wedding anniversary, this is what my wife got me!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL =]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propilot today









Did a mini review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2280394

Sent from my HTC One

Need to check that date!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready to paint the town red with my Celadon Imperial&#8230; Have a spectacular weekend ahead friends!

#TGIF
#maisonceladon #celadonimperial #madeinchinawithpride 


The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
http://www.tempusfugitwatch.com/2015/03/wrapping-up-celadon-imperial.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## otaking241 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

:-!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Friday! Bremont SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean all day today, have a great weekend everybody!!


----------



## opencloseopen (Aug 20, 2015)

my EF503D with its strap changed!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko this evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

cool watch!


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

nice combo


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINN 856 over looking LA. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

New strap for the BR-01 carbon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday ... 










... and Today


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Today morning:








Sent from my phone


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

CuriousBob said:


>


Love the Hamilton khaki field! I can't wait for mine to arrive, khaki field auto 4mm.

Is that 44mm?

Sent from my phone


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

In the afternoon.









Sent from my phone


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Techne, at least until the mail comes  









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ladybird Lake in Austin


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Was wearing this










but you have to be a genius to operate this & I'm not

So switcheroo










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## PeterTheFish (Jan 21, 2015)

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Under the weather today, congested and sore throat so I am gonna chill today. Started with the Scurfa DiverOne this morning. 
Have a great weekend. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Chilling by the pool


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any ideas what this is? Had it for years and other than Seiko Chrono, have no idea. Like it though.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

MOMENTUM Base-Layer


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Really excited about this one. Added the gray strap to give a look similar to the BR03 94 COMMANDO.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Testing her out on a Nato from Gnomon watches.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

.









Sent by my iPharato iOS 7.0.4


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Breitling today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

SARB035


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*And One for the Road...
*


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 5177914


This is one of my new favorites. How do you like it?


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

IF IT IS SUNDAY............


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki Field Officer Handwinding on a nice olive drab canvas strap from Timefactors!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Bulova Accutron Gemini mechanical handwind









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it. I'm getting one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lancund (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing fancy today. Seiko







SRP271J


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time on the bracelet since the first two days I got it and all I can say is wow. It's like a new watch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Flieger Chrono today.

Have a great week!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Aviation #wristgame continues with an MH Bracelet. What a beauty his bracelets are. First time I am going for such a small size but they feel and look super comfortable and don't take anything away from the watch.

Inspiration credit goes to the one and only JEEPDAD99


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Helberg CH8


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Monster Monday for me.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Traveling for work again 

Milgauss for the rainy gloomy business day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B


----------



## John333 (May 9, 2015)

Range day with the Zilla


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

tradition 500 compressor 60's diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

On new curved end orange rubber

View attachment 5196474


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Switched to the vintage Hamilton Aqua-Date super compressor for the late afternoon.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Tudor Sub


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Parnis on clockwork synergy NATO (bestbuy special!)









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wore this for my morning workout,









Now trying to decide what strap/bracelet to put on my Speedy for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Today is probably one of the last sunny days of this summer here in Slovakia, so I decided to take a picture.


----------



## mikez3d (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

SpeedyTuesday with the '74 Speedmaster "Mark 4.5" c.1045 ST 176.0012


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Also repping Speedy Tuesday with my Mitsukoshi Professional


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

California transplant long ago, but this Chicago boy is going to enjoy this visit to baseball Mecca.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The Hentschel


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Today:









Sent from my phone


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I wore this at the Omega boutique in Rome for just about 2 minutes today.

*cue angelic singing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

exxtinguishable said:


> I wore this at the Omega boutique in Rome for just about 2 minutes today.
> 
> *cue angelic singing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lot of class in that watch.

Sent from my phone


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

NATO strap just arrived in the mail.









Sent from my phone


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Elgin Pocket watch conversion




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Switched to the vintage Hamilton Aqua-Date super compressor for the late afternoon.


Wow! I love this one. Can you share more info and pics please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I like this. How big is this bad boy? What's the model number?


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Anothercell (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got this in the mail! Bought it on WUS from Scott_Connors. Great seller. I replaced the leather strap with my own NATO strap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Good to see this old thread still going strong on the front page....been away for awhile working. This latest watch arrived today, LE Kobe Rangeman is now out of production after being for sale less than 2 months.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011 on my favourite strap:


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GO Senator Sixties


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

One of my favorite vintage pieces.


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

What strap today?









Sent from my phone


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

FM this morning









Cheers


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Buttuh


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Sent from my phone


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Can't take it off!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

tissot_pt said:


> CuriousBob said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I aplogize, I didn't see your post until now. Yes it is 44mm and it is a great watch IMO.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Right now I'm wearing my Alpina Startimer Classic. Another 44mm piece.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Ronin Rotomatic
*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B13









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

50th birthday present from my amazing wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rolex Milgauss slant gray dial on anti-radioactive space shielding material aka kitchen tin foil


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5229186


What watch is that? It resembles a Max Bill...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

castlk said:


>


wow! tha's a cool watch!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

ZIXEN Zulu UTC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

On my wrist all day so I thought I would try some test shots.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

S e i k o 7005 8052 - (1970)


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Bill


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Domed sapphire crystal  .


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

the bracelet is super comfortable and will a good fit for dressier days. I'm going to try leather and alligator this weekend


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blasted Snow Monster homage


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful



jonathanp77 said:


> On my wrist all day so I thought I would try some test shots.


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Trying out my new Alpina on a few natos until I find the perfect two piece for it. Just got this "Grey Matter" strap from Nato Strap Co. and really digging it.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Timex  with neweather eBay strap.









Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Catch of the day


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> I like this. How big is this bad boy? What's the model number?


It's one of the recraft model SNKN39 and is 44mm with 24mm lugs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This new guy is really cool. Superbe finish, dial and hands are impressive. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> On my wrist all day so I thought I would try some test shots.


Would really like to see a few more pics of this one please. A wrist shot or two?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Afternoon switch 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stere said:


>


Gorgeous. What's the case size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> This new guy is really cool. Superbe finish, dial and hands are impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Such an understated brand & I don't know why.There pieces are Great from fit to finish. I kick myself for selling mine.
Nice purchase Brice_|>|> _this is quartz correct?
_
Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CuriousBob said:


> Trying out my new Alpina on a few natos until I find the perfect two piece for it. Just got this "Grey Matter" strap from Nato Strap Co. and really digging it.


Congrats on the new Alpina. She is a beauty. Very classy too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

WUS 2012 Forum Project Watch - Chinese Tourbillon


----------



## Lex Tempus (Jul 15, 2015)

Just put a new strap on my AC-One. Now it is the perfect weekend watch. Office dog clearly had a "ruff" day!


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Still rocking my newest piece. So satisfied.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Mako USA


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Keithcozz said:


> Mako USA


I saw a review about this watch this afternoon and I was really impress about the quality and the price. Nice one, congrats.

Sent from my phone


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Would really like to see a few more pics of this one please. A wrist shot or two?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__
http://instagr.am/p/3RfY4uxL3W/
Happy to oblige. Here are few more.

__
http://instagr.am/p/3RfY4uxL3W/


__
http://instagr.am/p/3ev3NMRL-K/


__
http://instagr.am/p/2baxTDRLy5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/1PGG6iRL4q/


__
http://instagr.am/p/03bBJzRL3L/


__
http://instagr.am/p/5VDkIBRL9t/


__
http://instagr.am/p/6C8uEcxL5M/


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, SNZF25


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GMT-Master II


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Tisell 43mm Pilot

The quality of this thing for $150 is difficult to believe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Artix Date:


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

14060 2liner ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
First morning in 8 days I don't feel like ****e and my legs feel like carrying my weight. Not back to normal but don't feel dizzy 100% of the day or super weak. Lost 18 lbs the last two weeks, I guess that's positive  Enjoying a coffee outside on the front porch, haven't been out in 8 days. It's nice!

I am continuing with the Alpina but on a rubber strap today. I have a few more straps to try on next. However, this watch is a winner for me and I'll be keeping it a while. 
Have a great weekend 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby

Have a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Saturday!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sitting watching Northwestern with my arm under the sun from the skylight. When I checked the time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Sitting watching Northwestern with my arm under the sun from the skylight. When I checked the time...


Do you think Sinn's lume is as good as Omega's?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/3RfY4uxL3W/
> Happy to oblige. Here are few more.
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Thanks for sharing. I've been eyeing this Zodiac for a while, yours is the first I'm seeing here on WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I had the privilege of visiting a Montblanc boutique at VCE International.

The black dial was especially cool because it was sorta sunburst but the "rays" changed position when you moved the watch.

Edit: the first watch is the Star Classique Automatic and the second is the Star Date Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I also tried on the Chopard Mille Miglia GT XL.

44mm and mostly dial, but I would say it fit decently on my 7.25" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Do you think Sinn's lume is as good as Omega's?


Yes sir maybe a tad lumier

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Yes sir maybe a tad lumier
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


Don't worry, I have a Sinn 103 and I'm planning on getting a U1, but I always keep myself a mile away from any Omega so wouldn't know the comparison b-)


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Italian silk dressing gown from Como, Paladin Polo shirt in superfine pique cotton (the absolute finest polo shirt in the world), bespoke tassel loafers (specially commissioned to match the extraordinary watch of course), and the crowning glory, the Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue&#8230; All set now for the most exclusive pyjama party in town!

Have a fantastic Sunday ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/08/celadon-imperial-first-series_8.html?m=1
http://www.tempusfugitwatch.com/2015/03/wrapping-up-celadon-imperial.html


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

PO








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No- it doesn't hold the charge as long. 
It's got cool lume for the time it lasts. If I was a lume guy and I needed long-lasting lume, I wouldn't be a Sinn guy. Even the UX barely lasts.



blowfish89 said:


> Do you think Sinn's lume is as good as Omega's?


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

wearing the tissot for a wallmart trip lol


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Green INOX on its new nato.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Parnis on clockwork synergy NATO (bestbuy special!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks nearly identical to my Vintage Pilot.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

One of the last pool days.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

incontrol said:


> Wow, that looks nearly identical to my Vintage Pilot.


Minus a couple of thousands. Or seven!
Great looking watch you have there!

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

One of my favourite daily's.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Alpina chronograph but put it on Art's pebbled black leather. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

LLD with 6309 on winder in background.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Did some quick maintenance stuff on my car while wearing my favorite tool watch:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Right now...it's Beads of Rice!*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Still wearing this 








Now with 100% more worn & wound pose.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47mm handwind in Bronze after removing a one year old patina.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Huldra









Tapatalk.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

MK III today

Cheers


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Timex Expedition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Alpina on this morning and still on the DrunkArtStraps black pebbled Kodiak leather. I can't get enough of that dial I guess. 
Have a great day!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

shahtirthak said:


> Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47mm handwind in Bronze after removing a one year old patina.
> 
> View attachment 5267234
> 
> ...


This watch has a fantastic grey dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

This one is back on with the bracelet:


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Still wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those socks. Where did you find them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

I really like this combination.









Sent from my phone


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Hawk


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying the weathered canvas on the Alpina. It's pretty versatile so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Labor Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogos (Dec 18, 2013)

Vintage Seiko Pogue from 1973. New old stock...as good as they come. My Pogue was also written up on Worn & Wound...check it out 

http://wornandwound.com/2015/08/11/gallery-seiko-6139-6002-pogue/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Aqua Lung


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work, hope you all have a great week. I'm kicking it off with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZH53









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propilot today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Snorkel II


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5275658


Fun! Is that the Stop2Go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> Fun! Is that the Stop2Go?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It certainly is. b-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Just arrived!!!! An awesome Orca DLC....and SS...don't know which to wear!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

Work shot. Before you ask the answer is no!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just came back from Tag Heuer after warranty repairs to fix a sticking Stop/Start Button.
Sadly, I noticed a large scratch on the case that I hadn't seen before dropping it off.
(definitely was there before as I discovered it in previous photos so it wasn't caused by the warranty process).

The wonderful people at Anton Jewellery in Chadstone, (where I bought my first S/EL 25 years ago as well as this one), just took it behind the counter and polished it out without question.

Good Service is too hard to find, that's why they get my repeat business.










So many watches, so little time...


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Visodate on JB NATO strap, again. 








Sent from my phone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My new blue beauty! Just picked it up at the Sinn factory in Frankfurt!

















Awesome watch!

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting some run time between the busy week

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> My new blue beauty! Just picked it up at the Sinn factory in Frankfurt!
> 
> View attachment 5291882
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Waiting for mine  how's the bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Tudor blue sub for a day filled with meetings. This one is still my favorite and works well at the office or the weekends. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ZO2300 on chunky hunk of leather

















Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! Waiting for mine  how's the bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I think its pretty well made. It is solid, doesn't rattle and looks really nice with the blue dial. In my opinion it was worth the additional €185,00.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Caribbean MKII,


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Choosing between two lemania 5100 pieces. Went with the Sinn 157 today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just arrived this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sebastiaan1985 (Sep 2, 2015)

This is what I am wearing now:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Choosing between two lemania 5100 pieces. Went with the Sinn 157 today.


_*That's a BAD ASS pic *_|>|>

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zitc










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Navihawk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Casio Protrek on the beach in Morroco (photo from 2 days ago).


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _*That's a BAD ASS pic *_|>|>
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


Haha glad you like it. Appreciate the nod.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sailfish


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Wearing a Petrodvorets blind watch today. Very old, but new to me.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Today my new Citizen Cosmotron.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## loopyloop (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

GO today









Cheers


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
Back to the grind for the day, glad it's a short week 
Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 at the office. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Yesterday:








Today:








Have a nice day.

Sent from my phone


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby

Cheers!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great combo with that strap! Looks excellent.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9094 with 60 minute scalloped bezel


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Week off work, sitting in the sun with my Pam and a beer - life is beautiful


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Classic.
still searching for the perfect strap.


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Modded G-7800, combined the case/module of a white with grey clothes


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Invicta diver on a rainy day. Solid watch and good movement. It's the only style Invicta I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonblack (Jul 27, 2015)

From the Central Coast of NSW


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Original Solar G-Shock, Raysman


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

My speedy got it's first flight!










Lume shot









Under NVG compatible lighting


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CuriousBob said:


> Alpina Startimer Classic.
> still searching for the perfect strap.


Grey or blue canvas 
And a nice horween shell or leather with green hue to it. You should talk to my buddy Art 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Wearing the Ningaloo Reef on a NATO today.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can an someone from a sunny part of the world tell me what this yellow thing is in the sky??

Cos its drying up the puddles in my garden!!


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Toolwatch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainTod (Sep 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!
Alpina Startimer Pilot Chrono Big Date Fliegerstaffel 1 on Drew leather. 
I really like this one and it works on a variety of straps.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315 Monster









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

The one that got me into this hobby; still diggin the look some 20+ years later...









Have a great WE all!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

This for work


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

VSA Airboss


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Heading for a ride to the Pacific, the old TAG in place....still hot in SoCal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM SPORT IGEN


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing a silk-embroidered masterpiece today, sparkling in the sun this beautiful Friday morning... my Celadon Celestial with its magnificent Suzhou silk embroidered dial, painstakingly stitched by hand by Grandmaster Xue. The dial depicts the classical Chinese painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers". Artisanal flame-blued hands make time-reading a pleasure in the dark.

The in-house movement is equally interesting - it is freesprung with solid gold weights on the balances, and is a true resonance and double escapement movement, along with the usual Celadon features like handmade gold chatons and artisanal flame-blued screws. The power reserve lasts 7 days because of the two balances. The B24 movement is assembled and regulated by Grandmasters Xu Yaonan and Shi Wenli.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

monsieurxu said:


> Wearing a silk-embroidered masterpiece today, sparkling in the sun this beautiful Friday morning... my Celadon Celestial with its magnificent Suzhou silk embroidered dial, painstakingly stitched by hand by Grandmaster Xue. The dial depicts the classical Chinese painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers". Artisanal flame-blued hands make time-reading a pleasure in the dark.
> 
> The in-house movement is equally interesting - it is freesprung with solid gold weights on the balances, and is a true resonance and double escapement movement, along with the usual Celadon features like handmade gold chatons and artisanal flame-blued screws. The power reserve lasts 7 days/QUOTE]
> 
> that is awesome!!


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Finally get to play after work....being able to swap the inside of the Orca's is fantastic!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening switch to PRS516 on distressed grey leather NATO. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Zazen Zulu HTC









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

bentfish said:


>


Second time I've seen this watch. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## steve_ostin (Jun 1, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)

Replaced my BP with a Hirsch rubber because of extreme humidity.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Evening switch to PRS516 on distressed grey leather NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Love the watch and that strap looks great.

Sent from my phone


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Have a nice weekend.









Sent from my phone


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

K Hunter said:


> Finally get to play after work....being able to swap the inside of the Orca's is fantastic!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5323650&d=1442014256"]
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging that grey dial!


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

I'm wearing my green INOX now.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great weekend. I started my Saturday with the same watch I ended the workweek with, the Alpina Startimer Pilot chrono Big Date Fliegerstaffel 1 (mouth full  ) but on a Drew canvas instead of leather today.
Enjoy the weekend. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby Saturday


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Saturday afternoon...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Earlier today with the Seadweller......










Later today with the Nomos club on Hodinkee one piece Horween NATO.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Installed a spare composite bracelet on my 5600BB


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand...









On my right hand


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

This combo...... Digging it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

chrono in action ...


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

This is how we do Peacocking 


Friends, have an absolutely superlative Sunday and an awesome start to the new week ahead!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/08/celadon-imperial-first-series_8.html?m=1
http://www.tempusfugit.watch/2015/03/wrapping-up-celadon-imperial.html


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Corum ultra slim today :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

monsieurxu said:


> This is how we do Peacocking
> 
> 
> Friends, have an absolutely superlative Sunday and an awesome start to the new week ahead!
> ...


Just amazing front and back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relaxing Sunday with no plans and the Benarus Moray Vintage. Really like this one and truly affordable. Prefer it on canvas and isofrane so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

incontrol said:


>


Very cool watch. Probably worth the same as the last thirty or so pages :-d

|>|>|>|>|>

Quick & dirty pic of my Alpinist

The second hand position was unintentional. Its shot with my trusty phone, whilst supposedly watching a movie with my wife (sneaking peeks at WUS forums same time, am very good at multi-tasking


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

monsieurxu said:


> This is how we do Peacocking
> 
> 
> Friends, have an absolutely superlative Sunday and an awesome start to the new week ahead!
> ...


I've never taken an interest in Chinese watches, but that is beautiful.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Orthos today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ernieBob (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

tissot_pt said:


> Have a nice weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5330978
> 
> ...


The strap works well - very nice.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

SMP on a dark blue Horween Chromexcel by Greg Spitz:


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Gary Drainville said:


> The strap works well - very nice.


Thank You.

And for today:








Sent from my phone


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got back from watching the undefeated JETS today


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

It's Sunday, so you know what I'm doing.








With my Chase-Durer









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Evening light


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

68 Waltham 25 jewel dive watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

castlk said:


>


tha's a cool watch!


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Goog morning
> All day meeting today and next two days, I'll need lots of coffee and hoping for several breaks  Not a fan of being stuck all day in a room with lots of strong "opinions" ;-)
> The Sea Dweller on a Heuerville classic strap will let them know I don't mess around ;-)
> Cheers. B
> ...


nice combo!


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Magrette Vantage just landed and I really like it. I'm a sucker for sandwich dials too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice watch!


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5302570


What is this amazing thing?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

williaty said:


> What is this amazing thing?


That is a Seiko SARB003. I'm wearing the SARB001 today








And so have the SARB005


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Hope you all have a great week. Nice watches to kick it off ! 
GdDad's Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1020. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great week.










Stowa


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

First Seiko!









Edit: Excuse me while I forget what day it is.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Z123 (Jul 2, 2015)

My first real watch, a newly purchased Speedy! I went to an AD to look for a hamilton piece I wanted to see in the meantime, but said to hell with it and walked out with a timepiece I wanted so much more anyways. +1


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Wore this to work today also so here's a better pic:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Letter10 (Dec 27, 2013)

Introducing the Hamilton to my new Jeep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Living in NYC is great; I go to boutiques all the time. Today was among my favorite trips though, to the Seiko boutique on 5th Ave where I tried on the GS SBGA011 "Snowflake"


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

...this one earlier









...this one tonight









Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharmlou (Mar 1, 2015)

T







Love the plexy on this old girl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DK10 on #8 shell cordovan


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hard to keep the B&R 123 GMT off he wrist too long. I love the OEM strap too, which is rare for me, so haven't felt the need to play Barbie much with this one 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hesalite


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beware of the Monster lurking in the bush.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Harvesting Guavas from the backyard!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

EcoDrive









Tapatalk.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn'n










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Skindiver :]


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Wearing my Speedy Reduced after getting it back from service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-300 Marlin


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

POLJOT OKEAH 155/300


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Rolex Sea Dweller Deepsea D-Blue on Bas and Lokes strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MGMT offsite most of the day today then drinks and watch talk with Panerai7, Odin4343, DatN and SCjones1088 after work  
Rolex SeaDweller 16600 all day and a few packed up for tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Wednesday


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Mark III today









Cheers


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still enjoying the surprising all-around quality of my PARNIS Moonphase/Big Date. I set it when it arrived five days ago, and I am at -4 seconds right now. Love this thing.


----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Reclaimer (Jul 29, 2014)

Oris Diver 1000M Titanium, circa 2004...little beat up, but still working perfectly.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mudman 9300


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


>


Coke Master 300.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Coke Master 300.


Real Coke. Not that canned corn syrup garbage.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> Real Coke. Not that canned corn syrup garbage.


You mean _coca ?_


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> You mean _coca ?_


Hecho en Mexico


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Hecho en Mexico


In New England, BJ's wholesale club sells Mexican Coke, and it is kosher FWIW. 
Definitely can taste the diff.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Reclaimer said:


> Oris Diver 1000M Titanium, circa 2004...little beat up, but still working perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5374482


very nice....is it on sale?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Reclaimer (Jul 29, 2014)

buddhabar said:


> very nice....is it on sale?


Trades...maybe ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro got the nod for hump day, the weekend is in sight!


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

*







*
Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Cheap but oh so satisfying

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

3570 on Hirsch Cordura


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
The Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date chronograph on a DrunkArtStraps Horween burgundy chromexcel leather. Love this watch.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

look mom, no hands!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 144 on brown leather. Not sure if I like it with the shrouded lugs, but giving it a shot! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

This one....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Suunto Core on brand new custom Horween Chromexcel GordonStrap!!


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

Still wearing my Tag Monaco Gulf Edition...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived from Chino in Tokyo, another JDM, OCW-S100-1AJF.
Titanium, Sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar....basically a digital watch with an analogue face.

Looks big and heavy...NOT, it is shockingly light weight Titanium, like a feather.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> The Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date chronograph on a DrunkArtStraps Horween burgundy chromexcel leather. Love this watch.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## John333 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn on leather today


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Brand new... Picked it up at the AD yesterday...


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega Planet Ocean Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Today...new entry.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Pentacon & Seiko.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 A St B









All the best.

Steffen


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> Sinn 103 A St B
> 
> View attachment 5394442
> 
> ...


That's hot. Still waiting for mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nezumi Voiture proto (1of4) white dial. I'll take better pics and post impressions. But I like it a lot already 

Here on a Heuerville green leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

I love this watch. Use it with a suit and tie and if I am feeling a little hipster... wear it with jeans and button down shirt.


----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

[Wearing my snowflake
View attachment 5355970

Living in NYC is great; I go to boutiques all the time. Today was among my favorite trips though, to the Seiko boutique on 5th Ave where I tried on the GS SBGA011 "Snowflake"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, OVM version 1.0










On my right hand, DW-5025D screwback 25th Anniversary.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nezumi Voiture proto (1of4) white dial. I'll take better pics and post impressions. But I like it a lot already
> 
> Here on a Heuerville green leather
> 
> ...


I placed my order on Kickstarter opening day, now the wait...
How did you manage to get a proto? Nice!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## coogan (May 19, 2011)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Gearing up for an action-packed weekend with my Celadon Imperial, the watch that made one GQ Italia journalist gasp "Molto Elegante" upon seeing it in the steel...

Have an absolutely wonderful weekend ahead friends, so awesome it makes last weekend green with envy 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/08/celadon-imperial-first-series_8.html?m=1
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Couldn't resist these shots. My wrist looks naked.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Speedy watch, speedy car


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wearing this one today to celebrate my bro's wedding.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Ryan Williams (Oct 27, 2014)

My Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Techne Sparrowhawk II









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Goog morning
> All day meeting today and next two days, I'll need lots of coffee and hoping for several breaks  Not a fan of being stuck all day in a room with lots of strong "opinions" ;-)
> The Sea Dweller on a Heuerville classic strap will let them know I don't mess around ;-)
> Cheers. B
> ...


Should send the right message. Did it work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Chinese bulletproof handcranker









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Most digitals to find the stopwatch mode, one has to cycle thru the modes. This has an Instant stopwatch timer with one button push from normal time mode. The new Kobe Rangeman LE (now out of production) with current time displayed.










Unique back and carbon fiber band.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just watching some football


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today Zoé and I met with my buddy Art (Panerai7) for lunch and he brought with him 20 different leather samples and 21 different canvas! I was in canvas heaven  He has some amazing Horween leather of all sorts. I picked up a few straps and places a few more orders ;-)
I've worn my Alpina Startimer pilot chrono all day on one of his grey/blue canvas. This watch is so addictive, pics don't do it justice. 
#drunkartstraps 



























Some leather and a few watches 
(Alpina Startimer, Tudor Pelagos, Benarus Moray and Nezumo Voiture)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> Should send the right message. Did it work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I held my own ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Earlier while on a hike with the kids.










Now, figured I'd stay with the s/s bezel, hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Old ass Seiko Navigator Timer & a good cigar










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today Zoé and I met with my buddy Art (Panerai7) for lunch and he brought with him 20 different leather samples and 21 different canvas! I was in canvas heaven  He has some amazing Horween leather of all sorts. I picked up a few straps and places a few more orders ;-)
> I've worn my Alpina Startimer pilot chrono all day on one of his grey/blue canvas. This watch is so addictive, pics don't do it justice.
> #drunkartstraps
> 
> ...


Nice Brice.I would be in trouble if a strapist was near me.
Great shots too 
I see you really like the Alpina. I've almost purchased this on multiple occasions & w/ each pic you post my finger is hovering over the buy now button more & more closer&closer.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5413762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413770


That's so hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah ah. I know We live 15 minutes from eachother. 

I LOvE the Alpina. Just a fantastic watch. Can't get enough of it.

Go to Gemnation they have one for 345$ on sale. Crazy price. I paid much more for mine.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Brice.I would be in trouble if a strapist was near me.
> Great shots too
> I see you really like the Alpina. I've almost purchased this on multiple occasions & w/ each pic you post my finger is hovering over the buy now button more & more closer&closer.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, Aquis










On my right hand, GD-400


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so hot


Thanks! I think it's pretty hot myself


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


>


It worked!

I should have worn my Cardinal and Gold NATO today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Sunday to all. We'll have all our daughters, sons in law, gdson, mother in law later for a BBQ in the backyard. Our oldest is pregnant and we are finding out the sex of the baby 
Benarus Moray Vintage on a DrunkArtStrap canvas for an after in in the backyard with the fam. This watch is really awesome and very affordable for what one gets IMHO. Love how the dial changes color from the middle towards the edge 

Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Sometimes feeling blue is feeling pretty awesome&#8230;

Here's wishing all of you a ludicrously fantastic week ahead!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Casio GMW-62


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Chameleon 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5517 with A-10


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great week all


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ray on leather









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
Hope you all have a great week, I'm starting the WisWeek with the Alpina Startimer chronograph on a DrunkArtStrap Whiskey Horween leather 
I can't keep the Alpina off my wrist very long, it's been a great purchase. Love it.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Breitling B50 cockpit with blue face. Love the look in titanium!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Hammy Aqua-Date super compressor today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new strap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Let the bashing begin.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Monday W&W pose with a vintage vibe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, titanium 17018










On my right, SNZH53








n


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

New arrival! Glycine Airman 46 GMT. First watch I've bought in a while that immediately felt like a "keeper" when on my wrist. Now to decide which others have to go...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benarus Moray vintage on DrunkArtStrap leather.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

38mm Thin-O-Matic:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Day started with Seiko UFO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speedy Pro on double padded









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Tudor blue sub for a meeting with my new boss' boss today who is visiting from the UK. I know him and he is a good guy so looking forward to it. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Same speedy watch (on the OEM bracelet instead of the nato), different speedy car.


----------



## loopyloop (Aug 27, 2015)

Brand new, first wear.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Second day with the 757, now on a proper chronissimo strap.


















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

A custom Sinn tribute on a bund I just picked up.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

SpeedyTuesday with the Lemania5100 powered Speedmaster c.1045 ST 176.0012 a.k.a. Mark 4.5


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Armourlite Grand Slim Tritium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro today on a new custom #6 shell cordovan strap by Greg Spitz. He did a fantastic job even took the time to accommodate some of my ocd requests. Very pleased!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ZO7500

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

New arrival tonight...Oak and Oscar is awesome!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats!! 
I got to meet Chase and try these on, he did a great job!!



BC321 said:


> New arrival tonight...Oak and Oscar is awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Old pic


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Citizen Promaster AS4050-51e


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

not quite orbit but the speedmaster performs flawlessly at 32,000 ft.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Dweller on hump day and a new arrival later today provided my better half is there to sign for it 
Another meeting with my boss's boss today. Yesterday he was wearing a Bremont, good taste he has ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Going casual this Wednesday

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## javelar (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Harpoon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stgermaine (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still the moonphase...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

40mm Shark Diver in grey on leather. Hard to capture how nice this grey dial really is.


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand



















On my right, Skindiver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boom !  another Alpina 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Wearing Seiko SARG017 and playing with Photoshop after work.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ZO2701 on navy NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Metro today on a new custom #6 shell cordovan strap by Greg Spitz. He did a fantastic job even took the time to accommodate some of my ocd requests. Very pleased!


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MarkKnight90277 (Nov 13, 2014)

Stop texting me !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth Tuna says . . . Smile


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

GMT day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 with bonus rainbow









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
What else but the new PVD Alpina, on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love these Startimer big date chronos. 
Meeting Art tonight for an Alpina very mini GTG 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


>


Wow. Nice. I am a big fan of these. Is this a 36mm case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep. 36 mm case, but I think that with the relatively thin case and silver dial, it looks like the "right" size. Thanks.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dangit. I really want that Sinn 809!



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5459218


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Two of my favourite sequels...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Oris Propilot on an olive nato








Have a good day!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Annual Calendar


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Tonight Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks cmann!!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yowza!!



YoureTerrific said:


> A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Annual Calendar
> View attachment 5465314


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Panda dial today.


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

SEIKO 5


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

My new love..


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Late day switch to the PRC200 Chrono. Man, I forgot how much I love this thing!









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

The dynamic duo


----------



## FreshJeep (Jun 29, 2012)

Headed out to dinner. Threw on the Corum Bubble.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

An old favourite...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This is a 6139-6002 newly arrived from Spencer at Klien Vintage.









Here is a photo of the Lume restoration








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers! Have a great weekend.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all!
TGIF!! 

Raining and grey day here in Charlotte. Wearing the B&R 123 GMT on an orange canvas borrowed from Art last night. 
It'll brighten the day up a bit 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It's a VSA Chrono kind of day









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Juanjo_NY said:


>


Is this a new pickup?


----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Casual Friday at the office... Have a great weekend!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^^fantastic watch!!

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking this old guy out today.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

The classic 007!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!
*


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

The end of September heralds the season for crabs in China, when the roe is at its fullest&#8230; So what watch is worthy to accompany this feast of crab noodles with spring onions, laboriously soaked in a claypot for four hours in crab stock and superior sauce (the concentration of dried scallop, roe and fish stock that is the hallmark of Cantonese gastronomy)...

What else but the Celadon Imperial with its graceful Peacock guilloche dial&#8230; With all the complications needed for dinner, just the hours and the minutes.

Have an absolutely wonderful weekend ahead friends, so awesome it makes last weekend green with envy ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

114060


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

T-hunter said:


>


cool strap! looks great on that watch!
can you share some info on it!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina PVD big date chrono on DrunkArtStrap Horween brown pebble leather to start the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes it's at a traffic light...


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

An early birthday present to myself a nice addition to my novice collection!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yup still on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Roamer SuperKing


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BC321 said:


> Yup still on my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I was really impressed when I met Chase. He did a great job with his first piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*First frost of the year this morning, Artego have a little shiver...







*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

incontrol said:


>


This bronze case is very very nice!


----------



## Zizu73 (Jul 12, 2015)

1963 re-issue


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SnowMon....


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

Something orange


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

To start my Saturday....


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Switching to the U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the new Steinhart Ocean One 500T. It's such a nice watch, I had reservations but am glad I got one. 
It's a LOT of watch for the $ too.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lugs arrived, leather ammo on.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> This bronze case is very very nice!


Thanks! It has aged very nicely for a few years.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today Zoé and I met with my buddy Art (Panerai7) for lunch and he brought with him 20 different leather samples and 21 different canvas! I was in canvas heaven  He has some amazing Horween leather of all sorts. I picked up a few straps and places a few more orders ;-)
> I've worn my Alpina Startimer pilot chrono all day on one of his grey/blue canvas. This watch is so addictive, pics don't do it justice.
> #drunkartstraps
> 
> ...


Very nice. How did you get a hold of the Nezumi? Didn't think they were available yet. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Orient Planet
*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Cerberus


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Seiko SKX007 "Soxa"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

My new Hamilton.









Sent from my phone


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Daddy-daughter wrist shot  as we were going for Froyo 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Afternoon switch









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Mid after change up....actually late afternoon...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hanging out in the rain....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

Same as a couple hours ago 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5487353
> [/
> 
> Junghans?QUOTE]


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

And to finish the night off...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today. My Seiko 6138-0040 Bullhead chronograph automatic from Feb. 1977. Brought backto life by Klein Vintage Watch Repair









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Have a great sunday guys!
*


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Newly acquired I think I found the watch I have been searching for.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dbolster24 said:


> Newly acquired I think I found the watch I have been searching for.
> 
> View attachment 5493521
> 
> ...


Congrats!! That's one of the best modern Rolex and diver out there. I love mine. It's a classic. That or the 14060 are must-haves!
Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5493433


That's such a nice clean chrono. What model is that? Do they have a white dial/black subdial version ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brandon\ said:


>


I got to try my friend Art's and this has to be hands down the bargain of the century. What a watch!! From case work and finish to the strong movement also found in the Sumo or Shogun, it's a no-brainer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's such a nice clean chrono. What model is that? Do they have a white dial/black subdial version ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks for the compliment!

This is a Seiko 6138-8020 and my serial # indicates a production date of July, 1974.

The original dial for this model, (which mine is) is silver with charcoal-black subdials. There are many after-market dials out there which have a pure white-dial with black sub-dials. While very pretty, these dials are not original. These "pandas" are becoming harder to find and prices for clean examples have been steadily rising. I found mine on eBay about a year ago and had it serviced by Seiko for very little money and now it's perfect! A very enjoyable panda for the investment.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> This is a Seiko 6138-8020 and my serial # indicates a production date of July, 1974.
> 
> The original dial for this model, (which mine is) is silver with charcoal-black subdials. There are many after-market dials out there which have a pure white-dial with black sub-dials. While very pretty, these dials are not original. These "pandas" are becoming harder to find and prices for clean examples have been steadily rising. I found mine on eBay about a year ago and had it serviced by Seiko for very little money and now it's perfect! A very enjoyable panda for the investment.


thank you so much. it looks great on grey too, I may just have to start the hunt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> This is a Seiko 6138-8020 and my serial # indicates a production date of July, 1974.
> 
> The original dial for this model, (which mine is) is silver with charcoal-black subdials. There are many after-market dials out there which have a pure white-dial with black sub-dials. While very pretty, these dials are not original. These "pandas" are becoming harder to find and prices for clean examples have been steadily rising. I found mine on eBay about a year ago and had it serviced by Seiko for very little money and now it's perfect! A very enjoyable panda for the investment.


thank you so much. it looks great on grey too, I may just have to start the hunt


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

Sunday is flieger day with the classic Laco


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday! 
I've been wearing the PVD Alpina Startimer big date chrono so far, on a DrunkArtStraps burgundy Horween chromexcel leather (amazing quality!!)

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^Great strap!


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

GW3500. Have a great day









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxing with my Banshee and Borealis...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't get enough of this Damasko!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stargate while watching Interstellar.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Started today with the metro.










Now wearing my newly acquired 65.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

F/S


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


>


i like this one more and more as I see it... especially the white dial version


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Started today with the metro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! those are hot... that Oris is out of control. I have mine coming up soon.
your pic of it really brings out its beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Stargate while watching Interstellar.


big fan of this white Stargate..!! want one
used to have the black with red accent when they first came out


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> big fan of this white Stargate..!! want one
> used to have the black with red accent when they first came out


Stargate are very underrated, they are great watches and IMO superior to the SKX and Monster.. 
no longer have them, but did enjoyed them.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Stargate are very underrated, they are great watches and IMO superior to the SKX and Monster..
> no longer have them, but did enjoyed them.


Wow. These rock. Want ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## joe montana (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Gr8t White :]


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

still doing the vintage Waltham.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> WOW!! those are hot... that Oris is out of control. I have mine coming up soon.
> your pic of it really brings out its beauty


Thanks Brice, I had the Oris on my radar but wasn't actively looking, then popped into an ad to have a look around and bam! there it was. I couldn't resist, the domed crystal is just amazing!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Brice, I had the Oris on my radar but wasn't actively looking, then popped into an ad to have a look around and bam! there it was. I couldn't resist, the domed crystal is just amazing!


congrats... I've been eyeballing it and got prices from various AD's, I am waiting for an email back form my local guy about timeframe now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks Brice, I had the Oris on my radar but wasn't actively looking, then popped into an ad to have a look around and bam! there it was. I couldn't resist, the domed crystal is just amazing!


congrats... I've been eyeballing it and got prices from various AD's, I am waiting for an email back form my local guy about timeframe now.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice pic of the 65!!!
I have one incoming, can't wait!



Spunwell said:


> Started today with the metro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmilkins (Nov 24, 2014)

Bell & Ross Demineur...

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers Date.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning,









Hamilton khaki field auto 42mm and loving it.

Have a nice day.

Sent from my phone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

prezes said:


> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


Love this one!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great week all
Cheers


----------



## Kaiser121 (Sep 27, 2015)

Have a nice day!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Monday










Cheers


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZH53 for today









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Waiting to board the plane..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Love this one!


Thanks!

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Alsta deep diver from the 60's.








sorry about the crappy iPad 2 photos my mini broke lol. Ok here's a better pic


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy day today. I wore the new Steinhart Titanium 500 all day at work. Lots of watch for the $ IMO. 









Can't seem to be able to spend a day w/o wearing one of my Alpina Startimer big date chronos ! So here is tonight combo. 

Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Luminox Diver Pro









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Found this in the mailbox this afternoon, running and set to the correct date and time.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched the sixty-five to a tan zulu with black hardware. Love the look but I will need to find a heavier strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That watch is sick. That one pic really brings out the beauty of the dial!!
You should try a tan leather NATO



Spunwell said:


> Switched the sixty-five to a tan zulu with black hardware. Love the look but I will need to find a heavier strap.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That watch is sick. That one pic really brings out the beauty of the dial!!
> You should try a tan leather NATO


That's a great idea, I have a Hodinkee 1 piece I'll try on it next.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

Good morning.









Have a nice day.

Sent from my phone


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Mk III today









Cheers


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sinn


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Citizen 45-9518 on Watchadoo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am loving this particular Alpina Startimer chrono, the dial and hands are a perfect combination for me. I enjoy changing straps on it too, today it's on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Gemini on leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Omega
















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday for now. Waiting on new arrival.


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

Sinn


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Deep Blue Juggernaut I
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dukembla said:


> Sinn


Looks good on mesh


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Uhrmensch said:


> Mk III today
> 
> View attachment 5511617
> 
> ...


I love the case on this one.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

$70 pawn shop find. 7S26 0350 Black Monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The PDC squints in the evening Sun.


----------



## whitestig (Apr 2, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedy


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Change up to new arrival.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Change up to new arrival.


Congrats! It's a nice watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Congrats! It's a nice watch


Thank you! Needed a non dive watch in the line up.


----------



## marba (May 8, 2015)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

In Geneva with my Celadon Imperial in signature Imperial Red...


Hope you're all having an awesome week so far friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The. new Scurfa Diver One NATO for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## deadleft (Jan 5, 2015)

New one I got this summer at the Seiko outlet store in Vegas. Has a nifty power reserve system.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

deadleft said:


> New one I got this summer at the Seiko outlet store in Vegas. Has a nifty power reserve system.
> View attachment 5519849


Congratulations looks good-on-ya. 
Chunky too. I guess what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay in Vegas 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Hamilton. ..I am Legend. .Twilight


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Panda! 🐼









Tapatalk.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sea Dweller for a grey and rainy humpday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a great rest of the week everyone!

Enjoying hump day with this German beauty.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spending the day like this waiting for new arrival



While wearing this ol' stinky piece of Ammo leather...but it's my favorite










SHOES BY Adeeos & Piotr coin buckle


















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## andreas-a (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Man, that buckle is utterly beautiful and I covet it badly.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Ol' pic


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


A post with an Ahoi and the Carlton dance? Winner!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand, new arrival Trident GMT




























On my right hand, new arrival blue dial


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

FC 306 / Sellita SW300


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Congrats! Very nice piece. I love your buckle in your last post...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Congrats! Very nice piece. I love your buckle in your last post...


Thanks Simon..
That buckle is a rarity

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Going with my newly arrived vintage elgin diver. My elgin collection going good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono, on an old rust Drew canvas. 
B

[


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Pretty excited about the new buckle...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Really good looking watch!



Jeep99dad said:


> The. new Scurfa Diver One NATO for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa this evening. Cheers.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Tuna . .with Lume

















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

The crystal has fallen out and I can't find it anywhere 



Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat GS


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Archer Aero II - 42mm of goodness


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Inspired by Askofu









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Will3020 said:


>


Such a nice watch and sweet deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite today. 
Don't get tired of the Tudor blue sub. Will be sending it in for service soon and get a dome crystal on it.

Have a great day !
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5532282


Killer piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Such a nice watch and sweet deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## detroix108 (Oct 30, 2014)

UN - GMT


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod arrived today!
*


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 20, 2008)

Hammy while I await incoming!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the watch, but I LOVE the 15C!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Nezumi Studios Voiture on a NatoStrapCo leather NATO. It's a very cool and affordable Meca-Quartz chrono with a vintage vibe. Check out their Kickstarter for more Info. They funded super fast. 
Have a good evening. 
B

***Prototype***


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Magrette on new strap









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sailfish


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE all


----------



## zeRo_Six (May 3, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Gearing up for an action-packed weekend with my Celadon Imperial, the watch that made one GQ Italia journalist gasp "Molto Elegante" upon seeing it in the steel...

Have an absolutely wonderful weekend ahead friends, so awesome it makes last weekend green with envy 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Temption CGK203








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badener (Aug 31, 2015)

My brand new Accurat Swiss Jonas K1:







​


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

An engineered 009









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Couldn't go more than a day without having to put this back on.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !

Casual Friday with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten this rainy day! We haven't seen the sun in almost two weeks 

Have a great day. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!!
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Glycine Ningaloo Reef.










And it seems my two month old girl wanted a shot at wearing mom's watch tonight. 









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Sporting my Pelagos and watching my daughter play varsity soccer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac time 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This evening, going with something a little different: Mondaine Swiss Railways evo big date. I am glad I gave it a shot. Cool watch and uber affordable. 









From a distance. 7" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Snowdog44 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the 590


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The ordinary man wearing the reasonably priced watch.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

32nd :-s



Jeep99dad said:


> This evening, going with something a little different: Mondaine Swiss Railways evo big date. I am glad I gave it a shot. Cool watch and uber affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love it or hate it you gotta admit you won't see another in most day to day places!!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sick day..tucking in with milgauss at home


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac SST on leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Schofield Blacklamp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cpl said:


> 32nd :-s


Pretty cool, uh? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PVD Startimer chrono on rust canvas again for a rainy Saturday. What crappy weather!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby today. Cheers


----------



## klakamaka (Jun 29, 2015)

Got to wear this today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> The PVD Startimer chrono on rust canvas again for a rainy Saturday. What crappy weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it looks like your weather ain't gonna improve anytime soon....sorry.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

andrewfear said:


> Schofield Blacklamp


A very rare beasty indeed!!

How are you liking it?? i have a Polished Signalman and am a big fan of Giles offerings.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New battery without scratching the black plating

AMW-320 black PVD on Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac chameleon










Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The Seiko Monaco at the Waffle House. It was my Boys 1st time at the house of Waffles.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> A very rare beasty indeed!!
> 
> How are you liking it?? i have a Polished Signalman and am a big fan of Giles offerings.


Love it. Had to send it back for some small tweaks but the morta is very interesting and it's simply dial is to my liking.

I actually had the Signalman DLC as well but after getting the Blacklamp, the signalman was boring for me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And I switched to my other Alpina Startimer chrono big date, the Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps grey canvas. It's without a doubt one of my top 3 favorite watch and spoiled it for me - Don't want to wear others 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF !
> 
> Casual Friday with the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten this rainy day! We haven't seen the sun in almost two weeks
> 
> ...


Love that combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jmilkins (Nov 24, 2014)

G Gerlach Sokol 1000.

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Evening switch


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

We had a family photo session today. My wife wanted to have a Justice League of America (JLA) theme. Wifey is Wonder Woman. My four month-old dressed as Batman. My five year-old wanted to be Flash. I figured I could be the next best thing, Superman, but my eight year-old took the title. I got to be the bottom of the totem pole :lol: .


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Lovely hot Sunday morning in Sydney


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Greetings from Japan


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 36000


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Eco Drive 300M









Tapatalk.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Longines Heritage:


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Off to the deep blue sea with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue...


Friends, enjoy your Sunday and may you all have a wonderful week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A watch I have been looking to add to my "Classic must have" diver collection for ages, and finally found it on E Bay.

Lug adapters on and IMO it is a classic of the future.


----------



## whitestig (Apr 2, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Girl fashion watch & Sunday Morning Match









Go Oviedo Go!

Enviado desde mi iPadato!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Aggie88 said:


>


Very cool.


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## coogan (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Still got my Schofield on today. If you look at the pics you can see I customized the engraving on the back to be the Old Pt Loma Lighthouse, in my hometown of San Diego. Looking forward to changing straps next week.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to match the leaves that are starting to fall.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX back on bond NATO


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> View attachment 5565026


I'm not into 'toy watches', but for some reason I rally like this one..
Is a mix of toy and serious watch, cartoonish dial but the rest looks of the making of a serous watch, no date is also a plus.. is it automatic or quartz.?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This is another from Klein Vintage Watch Repair. It is one of Spencer Klein's watches.

A Seiko 6139-6005 from February 1973.

















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Straps 4 A Cure and Weiss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## John333 (May 9, 2015)

I just changed the strap moments ago


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Scurfa this morning for a work out and chores










Then I met with Art for coffee and chat about watches and straps, returned some straps I had borrowed  and pick one up. So I strapped the Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. Like this dark combo 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Vintage Baum&Mercier baumomatic from the 60's







this was cool before the sapphire bezels as this one glows still lol the bezel that is lol on the vintage I'm not quite sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BC321 said:


> Straps 4 A Cure and Weiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

I miss that watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BC321 said:


> Straps 4 A Cure and Weiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Changed to the Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Started with the Scurfa this morning for a work out and chores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

I noted that DrunkArtStraps Instagram site indicated they are not taking new orders. How do you place an order for his straps?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I noted that DrunkArtStraps Instagram site indicated they are not taking new orders. How do you place an order for his straps?


You'd email him to order, alternatively PM him. I am sure email is easier for tracking orders. 
It's not a they. It's a one man operation  he does that on the side and he does all the work himself by hand including all stitching. It's time consuming. He has a great selection of top notch leathers and canvas(22 colors iirc), makes great straps and he is more affordable than many who even machine stitch their straps. As a result, he has quickly become popular and am guessing he wants to catch up with existing orders before he takes new ones. 
Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

donoman said:


> $70 pawn shop find. 7S26 0350 Black Monster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are a Lucky man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

OVM 2.0 on leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice.
> 
> I miss that watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice! I m taking good care of the watch for you. Let me know when you want it back!!

- Brendan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Nice!!! Great combo. 
Need to grab another 176-177!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice!!! Great combo.
> Need to grab another 176-177!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, I look back @ most of my pics & the 176 rules the roost.

I need to get ahold of Art for some of his colored canvases for this

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Brice, I look back @ most of my pics & the 176 rules the roost.
> 
> I need to get ahold of Art for some of his colored canvases for this
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


He has 21 different canvas l! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> He has 21 different canvas l!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I know I was just browsing his IG posts some very interesting colors too, but just read he wasn't taking orders @ this time
I think I have enough too hold me over

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw this 3046 for $80 and decided to act. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer today









Cheers


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I'm not into 'toy watches', but for some reason I rally like this one..
> Is a mix of toy and serious watch, cartoonish dial but the rest looks of the making of a serous watch, no date is also a plus.. is it automatic or quartz.?


Thanks for the comments. I tried to find an automatic, this one is a Quartz. The Mickey Mouse is very subtle - without the red pants etc you need to take a second look. It's a fun watch and occasionally wear it into work, I'm in the military so something not so serious can lighten things up every once in a while.

Gary


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

What model is that ? I have been looking for a dial like this 



MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Monday! I'm wading through the 120,000 codes the government has given us via ICD-10.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steinhart Ti500 
May have to go to fund the next one but it's a great watch for the $. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Beater for work today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

One of my favourites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

FoudesMontres said:


> What model is that ? I have been looking for a dial like this
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I bought it from Athaya Vintage.

http://www.athayavintage.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> And it looks like your weather ain't gonna improve anytime soon....sorry.


Just got my Startimer. Love this quartz beauty. Have you tried any other natos with yours?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Just got it today... Seiko Pepsi Sea urchin SNZF15J


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

My Glycine Airman 18 today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the SKX009 on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

r0bf1ve said:


> Just got my Startimer. Love this quartz beauty. Have you tried any other natos with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! and welcome to the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the SKX009 on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B is that a chrono pocket knife

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Omega Speed master triple date Monday!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Enjoying a beautiful day in Kyoto


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Ventura v-matic Loga


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

103 Klassik


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Business blue with the SMPc today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tcpx said:


> Enjoying a beautiful day in Kyoto


Fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Tuesday for me. This watch not only looks awesome IMO but is also super comfortable on the wrist. Love those old bracelets. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propilot on a Di-Modell

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday. Have a good one!


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lovin' it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

My DJ 16234 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mike Baker (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Aqua Terra given to me by my fiancee the day off our wedding.... Two days ago

Pic taken on our honeymoon on the analog coast...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Also my 30th bday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sgmartz said:


> Aqua Terra given to me by my fiancee the day off our wedding.... Two days ago
> 
> Pic taken on our honeymoon on the analog coast...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good & Congratulations,
She's a keeper!

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sgmartz said:


> Also my 30th bday...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Luiz1978 said:


>


Nice, i like the day of the week in Portuguese.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening switch to the LP









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Borrowed Lume shot


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## emunzy (Apr 30, 2014)

Add some Quartz to the mix, love the small size of this watch for an everyday beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas. 
Love this combo!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas.
> Love this combo!!
> 
> 
> ...


Stealth mode!

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi for me today


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Temption CGK203








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

Citizen "The Citizen" - I know it's just lowly quartz compared to all the great watches posted in this thread, but I find it's really tough to wear any mechanical watch I own when I have one that always shows the exact time to the second and the right date...call me lazy


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you very much, sir! She is truly a wonderful piece 

Today we're taking the bullet train to Hakone, Japan. Being that this was the only watch I brought along.. It's the only one I'll be wearing for another week or so 

Have a great day all!


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas.
> Love this combo!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beaut!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Love this dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Rhapsody in blue - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio SM-A500FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Old faithful and still the most accurate Quartz I've ever owned. And I've owned B1, X33, Aerospace. D Tag Chronotimer This smashed them all! Must be a fluke!

Seiko Sportura Wold Timer from 2006 ish.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tp8watch (Oct 7, 2015)

rotary skeleton


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

PRS516 on distressed grey leather









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Panerai today









Cheers


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Wednesday to all


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5597409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597425


Nice! I was thinking about getting one of these. Very vintage looking...and not oversized - Pretty rare these days


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Hope you all have a great day. Sun is back here and warm temperature too with about 80F today  too bad I'm stuck inside all day.

Tudor sub again today for me. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## atomicfront (Dec 16, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


Love the color of that dial and the band is a perfect match for that watch. Beautiful.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen World Perpetual Atomic my daily beater.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome watch! great picture!



gward4 said:


> Happy Wednesday to all


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

with new Dauphine hands Sarx015


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

144 today. Bracelet is tough to beat on this one, especially with the shrouded lugs. 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SubC for today...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Flea. 
Grr.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The Temption Cameo from 2009








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Armida A8 out for its first day in my possession!









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My second favorite watch 
Alpina Startimer big date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStrap canvas !


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Big boy Club for a late night at the office playing IT guy.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Kemmner 007 LE


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Love that photo! The watch, the strap, the rusty rails...perfect!



rockmastermike;2090
1762 said:


>


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sea-Gull Military 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still this one on native fabric strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Another sunny day in Charlotte and the Bell & Ross 123 GMT on DrunkArtStrap vintage Italian leather... Should be a good day 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Still this one on native fabric strap
> View attachment 5607345
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! I was going to buy it on the tropic rubber but this isn't bad at all!!
Maybe I can buy it separately ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't see that one too often -- I love it!!



gward4 said:


>


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! I was going to buy it on the tropic rubber but this isn't bad at all!!
> Maybe I can buy it separately ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Rubber is a must, it's on back order for me. I like the fabric strap and would recommend it in addition to the rubber. You can buy it separately from an ORIS dealer...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Photo is from last night, but it is in my wrist now. 757 on Clover leather.










Sent from my HTC One


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Just arrived for £400 off eBay








I am chuffed to bits - it feels like a watch worth ten times more. Beautiful blue dial and a superb bracelet.:-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Rubber is a must, it's on back order for me. I like the fabric strap and would recommend it in addition to the rubber. You can buy it separately from an ORIS dealer...


Thanks. Do you know how much they want? 
I think I'll stick to rubber version but any buy that strap aferwards. Enjoy it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Still trying on straps for my Seiko SUN019 Diver. This is a Strapjunkies 24mm tan leather Zulu, excellently soft leather. Lady Sinclair prefers my grey-green fabric Zulu on it though, and I trust her judgment.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It was a package deal, so not sure...



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Do you know how much they want?
> I think I'll stick to rubber version but any buy that strap aferwards. Enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bronze on Amazon shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fall comes to New England


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hot off the UPS truck


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Love the watch! Is that a Nakaya fountain pen?

Gary


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Hot off the UPS truck
> 
> View attachment 5610233


Looks fabulous! Congrats!

Almost went for one as my quartz chrono until this HAQ mint pre-owned lanquished on the sales forum for weeks and eventually the lowered price became irresistable...


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary Drainville said:


> Love the watch! Is that a Nakaya fountain pen?
> 
> Gary


Yes indeed -- good eye!

I have two, and they are my almost-daily users. My other FPs get jealous.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks fabulous! Congrats!
> 
> Almost went for one as my quartz chrono until this HAQ mint pre-owned lanquished on the sales forum for weeks and eventually the lowered price became irresistable...


Thanks! Went back and forth on this one for a while after seeing lots of beautiful pics online.

That Certina is nice -- one of my favorite "sleeper" brands. I had a DS-3 reissue that I regret selling.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Yes indeed -- good eye!
> 
> I have two, and they are my almost-daily users. My other FPs get jealous.


Sweet pens. I ordered one for my B'Day with my birth date in Kanji (Japanese script) written along the barrel. Watches and FP's = two potentially expensive hobbies! Lol


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary Drainville said:


> Watches and FP's = two potentially expensive hobbies! Lol


Yeah, but together they keep me poor enough that I can't get into REALLY expensive hobbies. Cars, boats, planes....


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Eerily similar photo...minus the pen, plus the arm. Love the Omega


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Bronze on Amazon shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hunt this one for a while this piece is hard to find! Best Benarus model IMO. Your patina is great...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> I hunt this one for a while this piece is hard to find! Best Benarus model IMO. Your patina is great...


Thanks Simon,
This 1 & the 1st gen Moray
too.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

WichitaViajero said:


> Awesome watch! great picture!


Thanks!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Don't see that one too often -- I love it!!


Thanks a lot. I really enjoy this one. (Now if I could only find the date quick-set tool...)


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Benarus Moray vintage on DrunkArtStraps lamb skin. Very comfortable. 
Have a great evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Omega planet ocean














Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the scarce Made In Japan Mudman


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS again...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE all


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*TGIF!! Megalodon
*


----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Flieger Friday

Have a good weekend, all


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5618241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618249


Cool. Is that an aftermarket bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday!! TGIF. 
Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas.

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today my 103 St on a Hirsch Rally strap. I quite like this combo.










Wishing everyone a good start into the weekend.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Citizen Promaster auto diver on honey brown Hirsch Liberty









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF. Alpina again today on new leather.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning ...TGIF!!!

1st gen Moray Dart dial












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's the bracelet from my polar explorer. The fit is surprisingly good, absolutely no wiggle at the lug-end...



Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. Is that an aftermarket bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Simonand (Jun 20, 2015)

From Paris. My newly aquired Tutima flieger. Notice the resemblance of the Hour arm and the towers of Sacre Ceur


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand G-7800B










Skindiver on my right


----------



## JB45 (May 21, 2009)

Finally got around to setting the date on this one....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! and welcome to the club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Straight out of the AD


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jah said:


> Straight out of the AD


Awesome!! Congrats!

My next Rolex hopefully spring 2016!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome!! Congrats!
> 
> My next Rolex hopefully spring 2016!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks man! We need to have another GTG!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Blue Sea Snake today








Friday!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

German army issued Doxa DH from 1942.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

My trusty Pulsar.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New RED distressed Bomber Jacket strap from StrappedForTime.com


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing a silk-embroidered masterpiece today, sparkling in the sun this beautiful Saturday morning... my Celadon Celestial with its magnificent Suzhou silk embroidered dial, painstakingly stitched by hand by Grandmaster Xue. The dial depicts the classical Chinese painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers". Artisanal flame-blued hands make time-reading a pleasure in the dark.


The in-house movement is equally interesting - it is freesprung with solid gold weights on the balances, and is a true resonance and double escapement movement, along with the usual Celadon features like handmade gold chatons and artisanal flame-blued screws. The power reserve lasts 7 days because of the two balances. The magnificent B24 movement is assembled and regulated by Grandmasters Xu Yaonan (creator of China's second tourbillon) and Shi Wenli (creator of China's second double tourbillon) and was jointly designed with AHCI member Ma Xushu (AHCI | Xushu Ma)


Have a fantastico weekend friends!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

monsieurxu said:


> Wearing a silk-embroidered masterpiece today, sparkling in the sun this beautiful Saturday morning... my Celadon Celestial with its magnificent Suzhou silk embroidered dial, painstakingly stitched by hand by Grandmaster Xue. The dial depicts the classical Chinese painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers". Artisanal flame-blued hands make time-reading a pleasure in the dark.
> 
> 
> The in-house movement is equally interesting - it is freesprung with solid gold weights on the balances, and is a true resonance and double escapement movement, along with the usual Celadon features like handmade gold chatons and artisanal flame-blued screws. The power reserve lasts 7 days because of the two balances. The magnificent B24 movement is assembled and regulated by Grandmasters Xu Yaonan (creator of China's second tourbillon) and Shi Wenli (creator of China's second double tourbillon) and was jointly designed with AHCI member Ma Xushu (AHCI | Xushu Ma)
> ...


Wow. Speechless.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Terra Nova










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Beater time









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

SUN015 on new custom canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Airman 46 and Macallan 15 makes a great Friday evening even better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Finishing the night with the Kalmar...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

K Hunter said:


> Finishing the night with the Kalmar...
> View attachment 5625857


Did not know about the lume on the rotor. Learn something new each day.


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys...not sure which one to wear to an anniversary party tomorrow...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> View attachment 5625225
> 
> 
> Airman 46 and Macallan 15 makes a great Friday evening even better.
> ...


Great pic.
Don't need a watch to know that anytime is a good time for The Macallan.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It was a citizen Signature friday.





















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

One last picture before it come off and goes back in the box...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

To be replaced with a more practical tool.









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

No sun and wrong date. I have a feeling it's gonna be one of those days...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New to me C60. LOVE!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

V-Wolf on bond









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

I finally added some modern hands with lume to my Elgin 542 pocket watch conversion.

Before...










After...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice mod!


----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Damasko DA45 this morning with the new strap I just put on.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Multitasking - bacon timing and bagel run. I am finding it very difficult to get this DA44 off of my wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Heading into the gym for a workout


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

/15/10/10/333c832bd3294e6086cff9e290664dfd.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking for some mushrooms this afternoon 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

4000ft



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby. Cheers!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bobo90 said:


> Looking for some mushrooms this afternoon
> View attachment 5630945
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice find!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Just got a new strap in a newly arrived watch from a trade, a nice Rally/Grand Prix Morellato. First thing to try it on? Why, the Alpinist of course! The biggest strap-whore of a watch I ever owned, you will not believe how many straps this thing has seen . Not sure if the color matches...but what the heck...:-!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

My boy, 8 y.o. Purple belt, took home first place in KATA and KUMITE earlier today.

Now just chilling with the family in the living room.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work today calls for the Monster.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TH Link Adv GMT =]


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My new-to-me 1981 Pulsar diver.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' today with a bright NATO to try to combat the nasty glum weather.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Trying my Viewmatic on a black Kevlar with orange stitching.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Probably my favourite strap yet!


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

First post just joined


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Zeno Rose Gold Chronograph


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello from the Austin City Limits Music Festival!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Traser Jungmeister today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The weather outside is even worse than it was yesterday. As I need natural light to take anything resembling a decent photograph, I'm afraid that I have to cheat today and dip into the archives...It is what I'm wearing, though.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's mine for the day:

Ball Trainman :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My go-to as of late.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Longines Saint Imier chrono. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer w/new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Awesome picture , where can I find that strap? Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Marvin M112 on a great handmade leather strap by bcattwatchstraps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Brought back to life Bambino with this Oyster flat end bracelet, the brush steel gives a silverish tone to the dial.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5618241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618249


One of my favorites here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

alexnova said:


> Awesome picture , where can I find that strap? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you it's a Drew Canvas strap. 
He's a member here just Google Drew canvas straps or [email protected] is his contact info.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you it's a Drew Canvas strap.
> He's a member here just Google Drew canvas straps or [email protected] is his contact info.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Great, thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TH Link :]


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wife drug me furniture shopping so chose this old guy.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Snow on new shoes


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Sleepy sunday with my Peacock&#8230; and some delish crab noodles again


Friends, here's wishing you all an absolutely superlative Sunday and an awesome start to the new week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial
Master Horologer: Maison Celadon - Watches Made in China with Pride


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Early Evening stroll


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cleaned the patina off the B18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Evening switch to the Stowa Chrono


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I wore these two today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jah said:


> Thanks man! We need to have another GTG!


Sounds good to me. 
Wish you made it to the event last night at Windsor
Was fun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD 
 yes there was alcohol involved 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Juanjo_NY said:


> View attachment 5644713


Wow. This Seiko looks fantastic. Is that the OEM bracelet ?
What's the model name and # please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD
> yes there was alcohol involved
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Brice! Very nice, and one that will cure a sore head for sure! :-d


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Speedy Date today








Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

buddhabar said:


>


Wow! That's a cool piece. I can't make out the brand. What is it? What's the car size ?



Uhrmensch said:


> Congrats Brice! Very nice, and one that will cure a sore head for sure! :-d


Thank you  I love this watch. So much going for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great week!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757 on the W&W olive leather.








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Patina free B18 and Horween strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

f/s :/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This baby, which I just acquired last night at Oktoberfest event at my local AD
> yes there was alcohol involved
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, smart salesman. Invite a bunch of WIS to your shop, butter them up with free booze and food, and after the alcohol has been flowing for a while out come the "deals".

Congrats on a nice acquisition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations Brice.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)
> 
> B
> 
> ...


*
Love it Brice...Congrats*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the newbee, getting to know her and gathering first impressions ;-)
> 
> B


Beautiful.

Is the crown darker than the case? Titanium, PVD or just lighting? Either way, looks cool.

Edit: I'm guessing the difference is the case is brushed titanium and the crown is blasted?

...My Airman 46 GMT today. One of those watches that always seems to go with what I'm wearing. Really enjoying it. Thinking of having a custom vintage style strap made for it. Maybe graphite with blue stitch?


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

usfpaul82 said:


>


That's mega hot!!

What strap is that ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

usfpaul82 said:


>


That's mega hot!!

What strap is that ?


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's mega hot!!
> 
> What strap is that ?


Thanks! This strap is from BandR bands. I have one on order from Drew specifically for this watch.


----------



## jsa9791 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## lollerberry (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Hamilton chronograph for Monday








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos Monday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

For a special occasion



Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsa9791 (Dec 16, 2006)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ticino A dial 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Link GMT+ =]


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nearly Noon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

This is an old photo... The light in my office is terrible for photos today.

Happy Nomos Tuesday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 5658138


Nice chrono Jerry!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Memovox


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Ball moonphase


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Tools


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Poljot Sturmanskie
*


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Go ahead, Mako my day...









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the watch that's still my favorite after a couple of years of ownership in spite of all the wonderful timepieces I've been blessed to wear. 
Blue Tudor sub 79090 for humpday 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 152067 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina today on a new Charcoal Canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## jinikari01 (Jun 19, 2015)

Borealis sea hawk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757 on strapcode navy canvas for hump day

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tatoskok


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This is my Seiko 7016-5020









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## wongolian (Sep 16, 2015)

First wrist shot on this forum!


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

br02-94


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

FC today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice German!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

U2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YerbabiE (Jul 3, 2014)

Just arrived in the mail... biggest watch I own, and I thought my Seiko Solar divers Chrono was big....

Note sure I like the band, I may have to replace with something a little more stylish, and it's better to keep the original if I ever want to trade it in later 
If anyone has any band ideas I'd love to hear them?

cheers,


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Alpina today on a new Charcoal Canvas Drunkartstrap.


Killer combo buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Eric from B&R USA suggested this strap Saturday and I wasn't sure but now that it's on, I love it and I usually don't do bright colors. 
Have a good evening. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Eric from B&R USA suggested this strap Saturday and I wasn't sure but now that it's on, I love it and I usually don't do bright colors.
> Have a good evening.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Fantastic combo! It seems like we have similar taste in watches.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Dinner with the wife tonight. Switching up to the Alpina. This watch is so versatile it could be dressed up or down.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Fantastic combo! It seems like we have similar taste in watches.


Thank you. I really liked your pic from earlier too. I like brown leather on mine as well 
I was at a watch event Saturday and among others Eric from Bell and Ross USA was there. He brought this strap out and I was skeptical. But he was right. It works well. He had with him some amazing timepieces too. 
I think I am gonna grab the carbon PVD chrono next but I was waiting for their new all ceramic new chrono model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Dinner with the wife tonight. Switching up to the Alpina. This watch is so versatile it could be dressed up or down.


Are you kidding me ?? You also have the same Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 I have!!??  ah ah!! We do have the same taste in watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Eric from B&R USA suggested this strap Saturday and I wasn't sure but now that it's on, I love it and I usually don't do bright colors.
> Have a good evening.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Very nice combo!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Eric from B&R USA suggested this strap Saturday and I wasn't sure but now that it's on, I love it and I usually don't do bright colors.
> Have a good evening.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Killer combo back at you!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Glycine Airman to the Blue Jackets game...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

DA44...again.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer PVD Petrol 
This dial turns black, green and blue....cool









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm with you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

r0bf1ve said:


> I'm with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking combo! Loving it!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Alpina Startimer PVD Petrol
> This dial turns black, green and blue....cool
> 
> 
> ...


Really digging the versatility this black beauty offers!!! It looks great with brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Uhrmensch said:


> View attachment 5666530
> 
> 
> Cheers


Wow that's beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival, still on Jakarta time, rare Raysman Guardian Angels With titanium back, one of the original solar G-Shocks 15 or so years ago

DW-9300GA


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oak and Oscar to kick off the morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Reduced


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue Ray on a Thursday 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'm wearing the Alpina big date chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's whiskey Horween leather. Still digging this watch, top 3 after the Tudor sub and B&R GMT. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great Thursday, all.

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Tudor Sport Date


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Techne Sparrowhawk II








Need to check that date!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

SNDF93....


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My dependable all situation Hamilton is my sidekick through all the long nights waking up with my new 'acquisition'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

gward4 said:


> Have a great Thursday, all.
> 
> Stowa 1938 today


That's just stainless sex appeal!!


----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

nice watches everyone. always good to see everyone's style

i put on one of my first watches i bought still in good shape


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sporting my most controversial watch today! Vintage Bulova Royal Oak!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Araziza said:


> My dependable all situation Hamilton is my sidekick through all the long nights waking up with my new 'acquisition'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photo.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5680090&d=1444923665


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Furmaster


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

1675/3 -1977


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hammy in NYC!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Hammy in NYC!
> View attachment 5682186
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful picture

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Today:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos tonight. I'm gonna have to start playing Barbie with it soon, so many straps... 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Switching up to the B&R 123 GMT for the night.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YerbabiE (Jul 3, 2014)

New Band arrived today, so it was time to give it a run....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Switching up to the B&R 123 GMT for the night.


Dig it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Halios Tropik B today


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Halios Tropik B today


Very nice photo!!! Good color combo.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Royal Oak Jumbo Extra-thin 15202ST


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> Very nice photo!!! Good color combo.


Thank you. Glad you like it.


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Mine says hi..


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer 214270 (39mm).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Taking the dogs for a walk with my Vintage Citizen Wingman C080


















So many watches, so little time...


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkuong (May 11, 2014)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

prezes said:


> For a special occasion
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


I'd love to know more about this watch. Beautiful!

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

Daytona everose gold, ivory dial


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...
_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on a new Shell cordovan #8 strap from StrappedWatchCo.

Almost the weekend!!!! 

Have a great day!!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5687082


Wow. Very cool. Love the color scheme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Mickey again!!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa on a cool Austin morning.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson Skin Diver
















Happy Friday!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

New arrival


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

hoppes-no9 said:


> New arrival


Amazing watch, i must have it sometime

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Grey Side of the Moon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hammy in NYC part 2 - Rockfeller Center








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Just a handwinding Steiny B-Uhr. On a Tourby Flieger strap.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon landed this afternoon!!
*


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Oris Aquis:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Casual Friday w/ the Nomos



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Steppin' out tonight for a wedding.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

What a Friday! Enjoy the weekend fellas. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hammy in NYC part 3
MSG NY Knicks vs Boston Celtics















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

GWS G10 Pro with my little shorty in the backseat.


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

NotoriousAPP said:


> GWS G10 Pro with my little shorty in the backseat.
> View attachment 5695122


Why r my pics always rotated 90 degrees?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Late night vino and cocktails with buddy and Celadon Connoisseur Nicholas Lin , owner of the Platypus chain of restaurants, at his latest branch in Bugis. If you're ever in Singapore, this place is a great hangout for his famous lobster rolls, handmade pastas and innovative cocktails! 


The Peacock and Plum Blossom Celadon Imperials joined us for drinks and good times&#8230; Have an awesome weekend friends!



https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

edit: double post


----------



## Miklo (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Switched to NATO strap.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Casual Friday w/ the Nomos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOMOS Friday too.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Late night grocery trip...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## vkuong (May 11, 2014)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mira


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'd love to know more about this watch. Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


There's nothig unusual about it... It a Chinese case ( as far as I can remember from helenarou) with a Chinese movement (the ugly clone of IWC - but that was the only one with subsecond at 6) with a Molnija dial printed at the local watch-restoring company according to my design. 
The "make" is actually my surname. 
Naciąg ręczny means hand wound in Polish. 
Łódź is my city. 
I have another one with subsecond at 9 which I've made the same way - but the base was an old fake maker - Tao (I wanted this one to be in a Breguet style)


Some of my friends did a similar job using Molnija movement which is far more "noble" but I already have a Molnija Pam hommage and wanted it to have the skeleton look from the back. 
The "brand" is my surname also, but spelled in Greek this time, not in polish, because I have Greek origins and the font matches roman indices better. 
Regards!

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*What the hell at the wake up....SNOW!!!
*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro Ti 700


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pinion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Tudor again Today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Lum-Tec B30 again today
Lume on this thing is insane!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the weekend with the very cool Nezumi Studios Voiture chrono prototype. Love the retro vibe, size and mechaquartz movement at a great price point. I can't wait to get my blue one from the Kickstarter campaign. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the weekend with the very cool Nezumi Studios Voiture chrono prototype. Love the retro vibe, size and mechaquartz movement at a great price point. I can't wait to get my blue one from the Kickstarter campaign.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on that perlon. I picked the white dial, black strap and mineral glass....,dial color was not an easy choice....


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

maxpowerman said:


> Tudor again Today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice piece, I love the color combo


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Glycine Airman to the Blue Jackets game...
> View attachment 5674418


Go Jackets! I was just at Nationwide the other day for the Paul McCartney concert. I hope to catch a few Jackets games this year myself.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> Go Jackets! I was just at Nationwide the other day for the Paul McCartney concert. I hope to catch a few Jackets games this year myself.


Now why would you torture yourself like that? 

I might actually be responsible for all the mediocrity. The jackets are something like 11-1-0 when I attend.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

Tag Day


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Saddle leather NATO on the Zodiac V-Wolf









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out on a date with my wife and the B&R vintage 123 GMT

Have a great evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

Decided to try a NATO on my Bronze Maranez today, not bad.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It was a Baby Tuna Saturday









Emptied my pockets









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

A cosy Sunday morning.


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

It was a very good Saturday:


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Ploprof?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Closing the day with a couple of classics... The Pan-Europ and an Old Fashioned.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## lanti24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Omega Railmaster CoAxial ️


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi-Beat


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Heroic18


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I still with the Poseidon
*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Cheap and Cheerful!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday gentlemen. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell* 43mm _Pilot...

_


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

After painting the town Imperial Red last night&#8230; my Celadon Imperial is still on my wrist to chill with today...


Friends, may you all have a wonderfully restful Sunday and an excellent start to the new week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne silicon genII on Art's weathered canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko UFO


























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

The orange monster swimming through pho!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just back from the spa with a cleaning and new crystal. From June 1971.



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Afternoon switch to the Olympus ZO2701









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

wore my blnr today was a relaxing sunday


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Just back from the spa with a cleaning and new crystal. From June 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one and that the only thing you did was get fresh crystal and leave the rest as is. Just what I did on my UFO.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Another vintage Seiko. A 1979 Seiko 5. A 6119-8310 fresh from Chris Abell at Abell watchmakers.

















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquis


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Aquis


I still want this watch lol. It's not going away.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Aquis


Can u take some more shoots, its really nice watch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lanti24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Duward aquastar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Let's Go Mets!!!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halloween season colors this morning 
Bell & Ross vintage series 123 GMT 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Tapatalk.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Business diving


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

On my three hour break between afternoon and evening classes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Having a hi-beat Helson day......on my left hand Shark Diver 45










On my right, Skindiver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

alexandrov said:


>


Fixed


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

Me and my C90 studying up on conducting an attribute gage study.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*PERPETUAL *_R-01...

_


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Photos don't show how stunning this watch is in person










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

My Universal Geneve 41 Senna.

Picked it up for a bargain at auction yesterday and wearing it all day to get the movement working properly.

Wasn't sure on it when I bought it buy it's growing on me










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf Watch Company (Aug 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Having a hi-beat Helson day......on my left hand Shark Diver 45


Bronze watches always look great. Nice choice!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Race Tuesday

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't posted in a few days, so to catch up Pelagos, Ahoi and PO respectively for a great holiday on this Georgia island.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's charcoal canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's charcoal canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reallly love this combo


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Had Chinese for lunch too. And Japanese...


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a speedmaster Pro Monday!








And a lume shot








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

Wedding af


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer (39mm).


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Hands and indices very shiny 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## zeRo_Six (May 3, 2014)

Omega Planet Ocean 42mm 2500


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday with the Pelagos. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Will3020 said:


>


The BBB is really stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Went back to my brand-new used 1950 *SEIKO* _Unique_, one day off was enough!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

OM on bond









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The BBB is really stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks; love how comfortable the bracelet is. Buttery smooth.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen Grand Classic automatic


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam00312 on Rob Montana shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## soundman_roo (May 22, 2015)

This!


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Oceanus Tuesday!


----------



## HaveFaith (Sep 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Workers of the World, UNITE!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propliot on grey leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Most accurate watch I own










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rolex Thunderbird from '93









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sumo on homemade nato


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch from Rolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> TudorTuesday with the Pelagos.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


I love this watch!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got me an Ebel 1911 Tekton FC Arsenal 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

soundman_roo said:


> View attachment 5732962
> 
> This!


What a beauty Tag there ! ;-)|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Recraft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Early voting started. Wore the seiko to the polls








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Is that a seiko?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Two new Seikos for us today.


----------



## cjt (Oct 5, 2015)

This little bad boy right now.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Again my Lindbergh.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!

The Alpina Startimer chrono Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Whiskey Horween leather. This may be my Best Buy of 2015 










Can't wait for Halloween 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Great Scott!!! Modest Seiko field model on this clear Back to the Future day!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hump day blues









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*April* _*1974*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked this up and I am really liking the painted sausage dial with logo, and seconds 
005 on OEM rubber for now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Heritage half glowing at noon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean on Stock NATO today.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Tag Heuer Today!!


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

At my desk, a true desk diver!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

005









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Luiz1978 said:


>


Classy!! And that dial is so hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great pic!


cjt said:


> This little bad boy right now.
> 
> View attachment 5738650


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

The Maggy again but this time on my long awaited Bas&Lokes cranberry suede strap that arrived today!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Error


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmanchester watch works "Tatoskok"


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

early this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen World Chronograph AT8010-51L


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Rainy day in Austin with the Stowa 1938


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315 monster









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

gward4 said:


> Rainy day in Austin with the Stowa 1938


That dial is stunning!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but the Pam 005  though today it is on a super light and comfortable lambskin DrunkArtStraps. 
Dreaming on being on that white sand beach drinking a cocktail admiring the blue sea 

Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5751450


Fantastic combo. Loved wearing mine on the vintage Belgian WWII leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

gward4 said:


> Rainy day in Austin with the Stowa 1938


You keep posting that and it's gonna cost me......

Love it!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

GS GMT SBGE009


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Classy!! And that dial is so hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, my friend!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got this in the mail ten minutes ago. Thanks bodyblue!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Apple Orchards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

JPfeuffer said:


> The Maggy again but this time on my long awaited Bas&Lokes cranberry suede strap that arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 5747994


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edp22585 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi got the nod today and provided a nice subject for photography.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> That dial is stunning!!


Thanks! It's definitely the watch I enjoy photographing the most.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New mesh for the 103 a sa


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Causal Friday, my favorite day at the office , with the Pam 005 on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas.

TGIF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNZH53 on CW C70 strap









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf Watch Company (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Causal Friday, my favorite day at the office , with the Pam 005 on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> TGIF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That looks amazing man!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful watch! Congratulations man!


HenshinMan said:


> GS GMT SBGE009


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

HMT Pilot watch, out of India


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> SNZH53 on CW C70 strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acrylic? Sexi-plexi!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

justadad said:


> Acrylic? Sexi-plexi!!


Domed Hardlex but the bezel insert is acrylic. But yes, sexy indeed.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Corvid on coal leather. Love the dial on this one! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GP Traveller II :]


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Funky new arrival from the 70s. Unfortunately, I don't think it's working properly. :-(


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5763522


That's funkier than James Brown wearing a snakeskin-suit driving a Ford Mustang GT.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

41Mets said:


> New mesh for the 103 a sa


Love this and also the 356 a lot!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT *_MakoUSA...
_


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> View attachment 5764210


Is this Frodo's watch? Awesome. Love the runes and Celtic designs.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment DSC_5264.jpg


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

(nt)


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Seiko Orange Monster today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean on ridiculously priced NATO. I should probably stop saying that, it's got some sweet hardware but at the same time half the cost would be fair.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Planet Ocean on ridiculously priced NATO. I should probably stop saying that, it's got some sweet hardware but at the same time half the cost would be fair.


Those colors match perfectly. Nicely done.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Breitling on some new shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Blue skies in paradise&#8230; whether it's infinity pools at six star resorts or ossobucco con saffron risotto at three michelin star restaurants, my Celadon Imperial makes me feel oh so good 

Here's wishing you all a record-breaking weekend ahead!

Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Not right now but last nights behemoth.






then this for work today.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


I like all your Zodiacs!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> I like all your Zodiacs!


Thank you so much sir! Glad you like them.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Ball Marvelight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Wore the Landmaster for the estate inventory today
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Lifejoy (May 27, 2014)

It's a hot day here in Jakarta. A cool Pepsi would freshen me up. 








Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Citizen Chrono

Tapatalk.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon... Have a great weekend guys!
*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby today. Unbelievable rain here in Austin right now. Have a great weekend.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Firering up the grill wearing my Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erischman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

This is my Seiko, there are many like it, but this one is mine.

Apologies for the excessive arm hair.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


> Is there such a thing as arm wax?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

More studying for the boards with my newly acquired Rado


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> DrVenkman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 5775922
> ...


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

Just acquired today


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tooling with the Kiger today!! Waiting on an oil change for the wife's car with one of many daughters!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

A new arrival, impressive specs & a great Bauhaus look for peanuts money.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Breitling on for another day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Wearing Zenith El Primero. Hanging w Roland Murphy (ok, just chatting @ Watchtime NYC). RGM is amazing...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just arrived...A *CASIO *_MDV-106 _and a ten dollar solid (hollow ends, but not bad) SS bracelet for a grand total of $43


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

SEIKO chronograph


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Just arrived...A *CASIO *_MDV-106 _and a ten dollar solid (hollow ends, but not bad) SS bracelet for a grand total of $43


I think it looks good on metal. Was that bracelet made specifically for the Casio?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Alden said:


> I think it looks good on metal. Was that bracelet made specifically for the Casio?


Amazon [says](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DKYC93E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00) that it is, but I beg to differ. Here is a post I made on another watch site regarding this:

It took me an hour and fifty-one minutes to get that bracelet on [satisfactorily](http://i.imgur.com/W59NZG1.jpg). I timed myself using another [**CASIO**](http://i.imgur.com/f8bcWSH.jpg) that just sat there looking all snug (and smug) in its perfect-fitting shiny bracelet.

An hour and fifty-one minutes. I am now a broken man.
-end-

Man, once it's on, it's great. But, and I am not new to this game, getting this bracelet on that watch was a certified, grade-A pain in the ass.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Amazon [says](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DKYC93E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00) that it is, but I beg to differ. Here is a post I made on another watch site regarding this:
> 
> It took me an hour and fifty-one minutes to get that bracelet on [satisfactorily](http://i.imgur.com/W59NZG1.jpg). I timed myself using another [**CASIO**](http://i.imgur.com/f8bcWSH.jpg) that just sat there looking all snug (and smug) in its perfect-fitting shiny bracelet.
> 
> ...


Interesting. A bit too large for an easy fit?

I have both of the Casios you show in these posts. I took the Edifice chrono off the metal and put it on a leather band, and I like it a lot better that way. Too bad really, because the bracelet it comes on has solid end links and is pretty good quality.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought those were Speedmasters for some. Reason 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

SC-Texas said:


> I thought those were Speedmaster a for soe. Reason
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The Edifice resembles a Speedy. That's why I got it. Plus it gets good reviews, and it's affordable.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Quartz?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Alden said:


> Interesting. A bit too large for an easy fit?
> 
> I have both of the Casios you show in these posts. I took the Edifice chrono off the metal and put it on a leather band, and I like it a lot better that way. Too bad really, because the bracelet it comes on has solid end links and is pretty good quality.


The spring bar holders inside the end-links aren't aligned with the lug holes very well. So, it was a game of bend and try, bend and try. It's solid as a rock now, but man!..


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I figured the Sub C would be the way to go since hurricane Patricia's remants are flooding Houston.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*NFW Shumate
*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5784314


How old is this one?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Put it on a strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today after a long Friday/Saturday, I slept in and been chilling. 
Really enjoy wearing the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on Art's canvas. Cool combo 
Have a great Sunday everyone. 
B

Love the fall colors even though I do miss summer a lot




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DrVenkman said:


> LordBrettSinclair said:
> 
> 
> > DrVenkman said:
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> How old is this?


Papers dated 2014.


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Sunday everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

New shoes today








sent using pied piper compression app


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blkspeed3071 said:


> Just acquired today


Congrats! A very fine watch indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-07


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a Tuna Sunday








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw (May 23, 2010)

Omega X-33


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Back with the action diver









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a lot of Alpina PVD Chronos in the past few pages!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

double post


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

It's never a blue Monday when I have my Celadon Imperial on my wrist...

Friends, here's wishing you all an awesome start to the new week ahead!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial

View attachment 5791578
View attachment 5791594
View attachment 5791642
View attachment 5791666
View attachment 5791698


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Speedy for the evening


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> G2-07


I really like these. What's the best place to buy them? 
How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eschantra (Jul 23, 2013)

Wearing a Tag Formula 1, while watching Formula 1!


----------



## Beldad (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like these. What's the best place to buy them?
> How do you like it?


Have 5 of them with 2 more inbound. They all have the 82xx series lo-beat Miyota that is non-hacking. Quality is good for the under $200 price.

Problem for North Americans is obtaining them as the German dealer refuses to ship them here even thru Amazon.uk, .de., .es, .fr, etc.

So we need to find a kind, generous Euro based WUS to act as agent to purchase them and trans-ship them to us.

G2 subs, models 07, 08 and 019 are 43mm










G2-009










G2-010










G2-013










G2-015










Actually, this one hacks, so I don't know what movement is in it as I have not opened it up.



















Gigandet back


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Have 5 of them with 2 more inbound. They all have the 82xx series lo-beat Miyota that is non-hacking. Quality is good for the under $200 price.
> 
> Problem for North Americans is obtaining them as the German dealer refuses to ship them here even thru Amazon.uk, .de., .es, .fr, etc.
> 
> ...


Nice. I like the two blue models. Blue is what's I'd want. The Myota 8215 though is a beat of a turn off for me. I'd rather lay 100 more for a new www hacking model that doesn't stutter. 
Do they offer other Mvt options?

Can you please tell me who the vendor is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko Recraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been too long since I've seen this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

My AT


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup, that's grey alright.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Hope you all have a great week. It's Pelagos Monday here  Love that 3-D dial. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Longines Lepine Heritage 180th Anniversary pocket watch


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. I like the two blue models. Blue is what's I'd want. The Myota 8215 though is a beat of a turn off for me. I'd rather lay 100 more for a new www hacking model that doesn't stutter.
> Do they offer other Mvt options?
> 
> Can you please tell me who the vendor is?
> ...


Amazon.uk vendor is MTRSHOP24.

Gigandet 'G2' Men's Sports Diver Automatic watch G2-009: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

I see now there is an eBay seller with some G2:

at-jordan | eBay


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tropik SS on blue canvas









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

ICE CREAM!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Took these while walking my dog. It actually began to sprinkle a little. It is the first water my new MDV-106 has seen.



















By the way, if anyone is on the fence about this watch, cut it out. Even with the SS bracelet I put on it, it was only $43. Really solid, nice sunburst dial and a really good 120 click bezel.

I have no idea how *CASIO* is making any money on this watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Guess where?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5800426
> 
> 
> Guess where?


Looks like Magic Kingdom to me.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Giving the Navihawk a little wrist time 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

After assessing the competition, decided to keep this one. It's really grown on me.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Agreed. I keep mine on the rubber strap and use it when I play golf. The dial is truly beautiful and the bezel is nice.



Keithcozz said:


> Took these while walking my dog. It actually began to sprinkle a little. It is the first water my new MDV-106 has seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Strapcode mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nezumi Studios prototype Voiture chronograph on Perlon. Love this watch and look forward to my blue production model. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening switch









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Evening switch for me too








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sexy!


Jeep99dad said:


> Nezumi Studios prototype Voiture chronograph on Perlon. Love this watch and look forward to my blue production model.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

And a vintage Citizen Chrono from rhe 70s along with a bible from my dads expat days in Kuwait









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice sunny day today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Pretty sure this won't ever leave my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Alden said:


> Looks like Magic Kingdom to me.


Bingo


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Batman for me!


----------



## mtl2015 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Nasty day today, rainy, cold... Can't wait for the sun to return later this week. 
Pam 005 on bridle leather today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Going with the Tao today









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah yeah yeah!!!



Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

prezes said:


> Yeah yeah yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Bingo
> 
> View attachment 5805698


I live a half hour away from WDW. I used to work in Magic Kingdom. In about a year I plan to retire from my professional job and become one of the dozens of old semi-retired guys and gals you see working there. Looking forward to it. Should be fun!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa helping me through a full day deposition.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

gward4 said:


> Stowa helping me through a full day deposition.


You'll hear no objection to form from me


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> You'll hear no objection to form from me


Well played, sir!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the dial on this one. Really nice piece. It'd looks awesome on a grey canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

wearing this today, but pic is from earlier in the month


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

Reflection of my Christopher Ward C90 Beckett. This has become a favorite!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I was going to wear another watch today, so I could post something different than I have the last two days...

Then I realised that I didn't want to.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black Bay black


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Black Bay black


How'd you get it so fast?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

....and now a reflection of the Christopher Ward C90 in the back of seat 21D! Love the shine and reflection on this watch.


----------



## NotoriousAPP (Aug 20, 2015)

HenshinMan said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5811658&d=1445989031"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i love that watch.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

HenshinMan said:


> View attachment 5811658


I don't know what it is about this watch, but I am simultaneously intensely drawn to it, and apathetic to it at the same time. There are elements to the design that I find really fantastic, and there are elements that leave me cold. The sum of these elements is greater than the whole, if you know what I mean. I really need to see one in the flesh, as the saying goes, to get a proper perspective on it.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Alden said:


> I don't know what it is about this watch, but I am simultaneously intensely drawn to it, and apathetic to it at the same time. There are elements to the design that I find really fantastic, and there are elements that leave me cold. The sum of these elements is greater than the whole, if you know what I mean. I really need to see one in the flesh, as the saying goes, to get a proper perspective on it.


I love Snowflake the most (SBGA011 or SBGJ001), but they are too expensive. This one comes in the 3rd place. I bought her from the picture / reading reviews. To be honest, this is the best purchase of the year for me. I love her even more when see in person. Hope you can get a chance to see her in fresh. You will love it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Omega Rattrapante Speedmaster pro

































My son wanted to wear both








So it was a happy birthday thanks to Juan Carlos and Enrique at the Omega boutique in Houston

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Dracula*


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Early and rainy start to the work day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago







*


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Armida A1


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub. I don't miss my SD at this point, but I'd miss this one a lot if it was gone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice morning in Austin


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Rainy day moonphase...


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Rainy day moonphase...


You there! How's Amy?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a Heuerville Mil Green today.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

yesterday Helson sharkmaster 42 brass red carbon dial








today, Armida A1 42mm steel black


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz on another Choice Cuts strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Not another Seiko...:roll:


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


>


Amazing watch. I love it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Seiko SUMO today! Have a great day guys!!*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Venkat said:


> *Seiko SUMO today! Have a great day guys!!*


Damn I want a Sumo bad.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

Something different


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Such a badass watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

devlred said:


> Something different
> 
> View attachment 5821138


Nice watchdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

devlred said:


> Something different
> 
> View attachment 5821138


Very nice pic!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cpl said:


> Nice watchdog
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Mondaine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Suunto Vector...i









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a Horween whiskey leather from Art. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa chrono today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like the dial on this one. Really nice piece. It'd looks awesome on a grey canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks, totally agree with you. Can't find anyone to make me a canvas strap....have to get one waiting list I guess....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 144 today

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Spending the next three days at the Nickelodeon Suites and Sea World with the family.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Axelay2003 said:


> Spending the next three days at the Nickelodeon Suites and Sea World with the family.


You're ten miles away from me.

Nice watch, by the way. German?


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

HenshinMan said:


> GS GMT SBGE009


Incredible!


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

fld said:


>


I just wanna pop that crystal off and touch that dial! Not in a dirty way!! No, no! It looks like a fresh bar of Ivory soap! I bet it even smells amazing!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103 a sa in the twilight


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

My wrist looks weird lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5827418


Such a beauty!! You have nice watches, which one is your favorite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the SKX009 on a DrunkArtStrap blue canvas. Such an incredible watch for the $ and just cool looking ! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Thanks, totally agree with you. Can't find anyone to make me a canvas strap....have to get one waiting list I guess....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Probably. Is it 22 or 24mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Bronze Steinhart NAV B-Uhr
*


----------



## supervoice (Dec 25, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer for today


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

At Staples Center for the Clips opener. Up on the Mavs so far. Let's go Clippers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Benarus Megalodon
*


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Benarus Megalodon
> *


Perfect name for that one.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Benarus Megalodon
> *


A Hellenic name for a prehistoric shark ...
With huge teeth..

Nice watch.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Armida A1 brass, with added patina.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Switched to leather


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday. 
Today I am wearing the Pam 005 on one of Art's weathered canvas. 
There is just something about Pams on canvas ... actually I love canvas straps on pretty much all my watches 

TGIF !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Beater Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

.








.








.








All saints day in family town....

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Work out watch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Such a beauty!! You have nice watches, which one is your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


The next watch is my favorite....Hey thanks dude, that's a big compliment coming from you!
I'm partial to omega, but the blue Tudor 79090 is pretty perfect to me! I can thank you for that.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Junghans Mega Ceramic and background kitty.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig Huldra for a little color on this grey Friday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 Flieger copper dial today


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac's turn









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d.2.the.p (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> The next watch is my favorite....Hey thanks dude, that's a big compliment coming from you!
> I'm partial to omega, but the blue Tudor 79090 is pretty perfect to me! I can thank you for that.



Same here. 79090

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Scurfa DiverOne SS Gen2. Love the dome Paul did a great job IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

In Orlando with the family.










And the money shot.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Taking the mahogany boat out for a spin on Lake Como&#8230; Celadon Imperial in signature Imperial Red on my wrist

Have a smashing weekend ahead friends 



https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
http://www.eastwatchreview.com/blog/2015/10/14/made-in-china-with-pride
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

double post


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Halloween
*_


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Having fun with macro app.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My latest


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Early start today, heading to NYC
for Dead & Co.









️️


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm going to put this on my orange & black strap later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween my friends!
I'm starting with my favorite watch of all times  on a Heuerville green classic strap. I'll switch to something more Halloweeny and orangy later 
Have a wonderful day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

This white Atlas...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

This is the Kiger I was searching for!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Halloween!









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

757 on W&W strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

B


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Watching the Aggies vs. Gamecocks with my Seiko panda chronograph










...with my little buddy!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

On call till 4pm est, then going to get WEIRD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Alden said:


> Perfect name for that one.


I agree, it's a beast!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy Halloween 







*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Drak said:


> B
> View attachment 5851498


Nice shot!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Rugby World Cup Final










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

this just came today... I took off the blue strap and put it on this leather NATO. I'm not a huge fan of colored straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Halloween my friends!
> I'm starting with my favorite watch of all times  on a Heuerville green classic strap. I'll switch to something more Halloweeny and orangy later
> Have a wonderful day!
> B
> ...


Great combo there!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Halloween! Had to wear the Monster today for some scary yard work. ****ty pictures for a ****ty job.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Tuna and Clays. Wore my Tuna to the sporting clays charity event yesterday.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My green precious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yachting away


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Night Train.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy Halloween!
Alpina on Drew canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Halloween, carving pumpkins with my youngest, my daughter.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It was actually a lot of fun. Taught the boys about service and giving and that this isn't about what you get. Then willed around shadowbrook and saw some great set ups, then made it home as the last of the skinny popcorn, goldfish, fruit roll ups and Scooby snacks ran out and my oldest looked at the kids still coming and shared his candy with Them so they wouldn't have to walk away without candy.

Started with 13 large bags, then a 175ct box of York peppermint, 20 bags of goldfish, 6 bags of cheeseits, 3 jiffy breakfast bars and 6 bags of nutter butters, and other assorted snacks.















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Zelos Gray Helmsman on Benarus SS Dive Band


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Halios Laguna


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

This bifora with germanys first(!) automatic movement.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Switching between those two;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon
*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks to you lot I'm trying to scratch an Alpina itch!








It's not going as well as I'd hoped either!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Prometheus Poseidon
> *


That looks so good!! All your pics make me want to buy one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorne said:


> Blue Halios Laguna


Love this blue. Such a nice watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this blue. Such a nice watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Agreed!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

To the moon!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment halloween 3.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I put a Heuerville classic strap on the NezumiStudios Voiture proto and really like this combo too. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Really dig the 3D dial with the recessed subdials. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

After three different straps I finally settled on one I like for this.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^classic look Alden. Light colored dial/honey brown strap

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> ^^^classic look Alden. Light colored dial/honey brown strap
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's a simple combo, but it seems to work.

View attachment DSC_5372.jpg


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

OMEGA SMP :]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 on an old Od green canvas, which was made from an old military bag iirc. The green canvas straps just get better with age IMO. Really like this old Drew strap I've had for a long time and have worn a lot. It works really well with the hour markers and numerals on the dial I think. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Big game tonight


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Digging my recently acquired Dagaz cav-1 on worn and wound horween color 8 mil strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A1 brass









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


That tuning fork seconds hand is smokin hot!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi for some spicy shrimp cooking this evening.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Deep Blue Master Explorer 1000M WR


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Reflection of a painting in the UX


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay (Blue).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m
*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AlpinaMonday with the Startimer Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on a brown Horween suede DrunkArtStraps, on a super grey and rainy Monday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Great watch and cool pic, Mike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment 5053j.jpg


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SKX007 on Maratac Zulu









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Foggy morning Stowa.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Archimede 1950


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## jossta (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Tapatalk.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Borealis Sea Dragon on a *Helmut Ateiler Speedracer strap.*


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

zed073 said:


> Borealis Sea Dragon on a *Helmut Ateiler Speedracer strap.*


Do you love this watch?! Thinking of buying the white one


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

Desk diving today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Do you love this watch?! Thinking of buying the white one


I'm very pleased with it.
I'd like to add the orange dial someday.


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

TTR on the Fagliano strap today. Have a great week all!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the Scurfa SS D1 Gen2 tonight, on a pretty old Drew canvas. 
Paul did a very job with this one, it's my favorite of the 3 in fact! The dome adds great depth to the dial and the new proportions work real well too.

I so need a vacation on that beach 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Evening switcharoo as well

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1446507901812.jpg


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Lovin wearing this bad boy on a rare Monday evening out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Bauhaus on a shoestring budget.


----------



## Encho89 (Mar 26, 2010)

A G-Shock day.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

FOIS to start the day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Throwing caution to the wind today... Replacing the original Horween leather strap with a Gunny strap NATO.

I kind of like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went for the Tudor Pelagos this morning. Had planned on wearing it on leather and canvas but still have to take it off the bracelet. 
Another nasty day here, we hit a rain record yesterday, but gotta love the fall colors.

Have a great day. Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009 on chocolate









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Really liking this Weekender.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)

^Nice shot!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Club today for a super stressful day at work. Is it Monday again?


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

This ones been hogging all the wrist time









Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

New Metro!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


> View attachment 5859738


Awesome Doxa!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Alpina PVD Startimer on a Horween suede strap by DrunkArtStraps!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

The Linde Werdelin Oktopus double date Carbon again for me. Am floored at how well these things fit me.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1446604031055.jpg


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Mod
*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

decision day - to keep or not?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

when the going get tough...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Club on Gunny strap again.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

monsieurxu said:


> Taking the mahogany boat out for a spin on Lake Como&#8230; Celadon Imperial in signature Imperial Red on my wrist
> 
> Have a smashing weekend ahead friends
> 
> ...


beautiful watch and day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Alpina Startimer Fliergerstaffel 1 on Art's black pebbled Horween leather. 
Have a great day. Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


> decision day - to keep or not?


Sterile dial... who made it?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5893874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5893882


Nice look, I wore the exact same watch/strap combo Monday.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro today, can't wait for the weekend, this week has been rough.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Panda dial today with the Heritage 1973


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I hate when it gets dark so early. The least I can do is take watch pictures in the twilight.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Treated my strap to a new watch.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Nomos Club on Gunny strap again.


Beautiful watch and strap! That said, your strap is a couple millimeters too small, no? That would drive me nuts! No offense...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Beautiful watch and strap! That said, your strap is a couple millimeters too small, no? That would drive me nuts! No offense...


Yeah, I bought the strap for my Speedmaster Reduced, but I wanted to try the Club on the NATO before I bought a different (wider) strap.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

The watch that started it all. Still working great after 25 years! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGE009


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Seiko Le sumo during the day, and switched to this bad boy in the evening..


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

Great to see more fans of Alpinas around



hoppes-no9 said:


>


----------



## ts4syth (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Im really addicted to red carbon dial.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Barbos Marine Blue
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Stormy day....

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Barbos Marine Blue
> *


Early morning swim before work?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Perhaps the only black (non NATO) strap I own!! I think it's kinda sexy with its super padded look and contrast stitches!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Eatin my oatmeal...

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's brighten this grey and rainy Thursday with the B&R 123 GMT on a OEM Orange strap 
Have a great day. Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My 1974 Seiko Navigator $20.00 USD garage find...or should I say cars ashtray find....



& finished my new paver patio extension










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

At work with my speedy and new canvas strap


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> View attachment 5906026


This is exactly how I imagine God's wrist watch would look.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> This is exactly how I imagine God's wrist watch would look.


In 1998 I was given a 10 year company watch and a Rolex Datejust Two Tone with tapestry dial was the watch I picked. I really wanted the Yachtmaster but would have had to pay the difference and chose not to. I always regretted not paying up for the Yachtmaster but unfortunately, I had financial difficulties in 2003 and had to sell the Datejust too. So when a member had this Yachtmaster for sale in mint condition and full set this year (he wore it once) I purchased it. I rarely wear it but consider it my 10 year watch from a company I loved and was a part of, that was sold and no longer exists.

And tomorrow I will wear my Two Tone Datejust purchased this year as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP607


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Just picked it up in the pawn shop for 25 bucks lol







Seiko Kinetic Arctura chrono. Sweet

77 Rolex 1675
75 omega speedy markIV
Tag Aquaracer auto
LeJour flygraf 
Tissot seastar 1000 
Omega seamaster 300


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

Longines Hydroconquest today for work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DK10 for me today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Alden said:


> Early morning swim before work?


No matter what time it is, hot tube time is always good...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Alden said:


> This is exactly how I imagine God's wrist watch would look.


I always thought He would wear an Alpha on one wrist and an Omega on the other!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5903762


I'm in love 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the affordable and cool looking Mondaine. I like the raised black rectangle hour markers.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

FOIS is a versatile platform wearing brown and black equally well


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

My favorite dinner watch.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Peacocking today with my Celadon Imperial...

Have a great one guys! 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride - East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Test driving the new swiss-made Blacklist Streetmatic prototype for a few days. 
It wears really well and specs are impressive for the current price (Kickstarter $499). There aren't too many micros made in Switzerland, and even fewer Swiss made and equipped with an ETA 2824! $499 is a steal IMHO. 
Sorry for the indoor Q&D 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

patina thursday with this vintage 60's Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor diver


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

because life's a beach until you dive..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m 
*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Speedy date.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## donmendigo (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

Now on a modified NATO


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My new Eco diver


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I am wearing the affordable and cool looking Mondaine. I like the raised black rectangle hour markers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this watch!! Do u love it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

I hadn't worn a NATO on a Pam in a long time but I won this C&B leather strap. I like the distressed look and the thickness is spot on too so I thought I'd give it a go! I like it.

Have a great day. Brice 

















(Yes, I am stopped at a red light  )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Still wearing my Emerald City homage:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chris Duncan said:


> I really like this watch!! Do u love it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really cool and different from all others I own. It's cheap at under 150$. Size is spot on and should work for most wrist. 
I don't know if I love it (not attached to it nor a keeper) but I do like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It's weird! This ultra affordable seems to be stealing a lot of wrist time! I'll probably throw a review out there in a week or so.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M30









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today. Dinosaurs














Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Tapatalk.


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Sinn today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Awesome sunset with G. Gerlach Otago
*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lemania5100 powered Speedy to start the weekend. HAGWE!


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

^^ killer!

This fella this afternoon, back on leather


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## CSB123 (Jul 2, 2014)

SMPc, new to me today! Loving it.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My 2009 Temption Cameo. Picked out for today by my wife.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope the Buckeyes have an easier time with Minnesota tomorrow than I had with squeezing this 22mm strap in! Never had such trouble with an even width strap on an odd lug width watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Phew! Finally the weekend!! 

NezumiStudios Voiture prototype on a WWII leather Drewstraps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 5921922
> 
> 
> I hope the Buckeyes have an easier time with Minnesota tomorrow than I had with squeezing this 22mm strap in! Never had such trouble with an even width strap on an odd lug width watch.


What is it a 21?

I just put a 22 NATO on a watch with 20 lugs. I didn't think it would work, but it did. It looks fine. Just a bit tight.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos and Doug, great weekend everybody!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Alden said:


> What is it a 21?
> 
> I just put a 22 NATO on a watch with 20 lugs. I didn't think it would work, but it did. It looks fine. Just a bit tight.


Yes, 21. The strap is pretty thick and reinforced; definitely took some coaxing.


----------



## Vintageloz (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Doing some manual labour around the house so out comes the beater...

Cheap & Nasty it may be, but it's equipped with 3 alarms, Dual time, a timer and a chronograph (which covers the essential functions), doesn't mind a swim and has taken a few decent hits in it's time. TCO has been around $4 a year over 4 years including the initial purchase price.
Even 2nd hand G-Shocks typically cost more to own.

Replacing the battery may be economically unviable but I'll probably do it anyway when the time comes if for no other reason than it sports the colors of the mighty Richmond Tigers!

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ticino A dial









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Navilova (Aug 23, 2015)

Preparing for gardening


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rainy day in Virginia....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> patina thursday with this vintage 60's Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor diver


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful fall day


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Playin it cool this Saturday


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

My son made his 8th grade Basketball team. Watching him scrimmage against the 7th grade team with my A7 on this morning.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac reporting for leaf duty 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Hope you are doing great. It's a really nasty Saturday here, lots of rain and grey skies again. 
I had to wear a real dive watch to tackle the rain... :lol: you never know what kind of damage them rain drops will do to your watch 
I really like this GenII SS Diver One. Paul changed the proportions and it wears more like a SD but it's super cool. The added dome, inclined bezel really take it up a notch too. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival.


Congrats on a beautiful classic and very versatile too!! Well done. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby today

Have a great weekend


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New acquisition for me this afternoon.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks, Brice. As you might be able to tell, I purchased it used from a member / sponsor for what I felt was a good price (Thanks exelonman). I was surprised at how comfortable the SMP is...it has a relatively low profile and perfect (imo) 41 mm diameter.

Bill


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today is a Citizen Skeleton day.









Took the boys to the donut shop for a late breakfast 








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats! Classy watch...and looks great with the jacket and shirt!



Spunwell said:


> New acquisition for me this afternoon.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> New acquisition for me this afternoon.


What a beautifully radiating dial! Congrats on the pick up.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

It's so hot today I decided to put the Breitling back on the rubber strap.










Hope you all have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Congrats! Classy watch...and looks great with the jacket and shirt!


Thanks so much, I am really impressed so far.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> What a beautifully radiating dial! Congrats on the pick up.
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Thanks, I agree it is a fascinating dial.


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

C'mon Terps!










This is my phone. There are many like it but the one is mine. Without me, my phone is useless. Without my phone, I am useless. I named it Jazzmine.


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

What I wore yesterday actually

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wore the Monster on a great day of Bass fishing.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The SM 120 was my entry into the world of omega. Love that blue wave.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-cerakote on digital camo Zulu









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaster :]


----------



## m0c021 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Went with the hulk today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Saturday night Guinness


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

RB Argus


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## javelar (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

My sunday buddy 

Sent from my ASUS_Z002 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Blacklist Prototype with blue accents, visiting me for a bit 
I wasn't a fan of the bracelet, rarely am (so nothing bad about this particular one), so I selected a few straps to try it on starting with this Heuerville blue classic and love the look. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















They kept the CF dial uncluttered and added raised hour markers and numerals that work well with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Going Ikea diving.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

That_Turtle said:


> Going Ikea diving.


Is that a full lume dial?! Mmmmm...lumed dials!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

What's on as i'm viewing the thread (low res puter camera):


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the beautiful Pam 005 on an old saddle leather Drewstraps. 
Have a good evening. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO again today on custom chromexel strap.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wrapping up the weekend with the vintage Zodiac


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Brand new addition to collection. Cocktail Time on perlon.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Benarus 40mm DLC. 1 of 5 made. Great lume.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stowa. Need to find more opportunities to wear this.


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

justadad said:


> Is that a full lume dial?! Mmmmm...lumed dials!!!


A solid lume dial that would have benefited from solid black hands. But, yeah, it's pretty cool.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

This one for this morning. But I'm dreaming of having a Tuna TST mod that I saw in SCWF.










Im proud to say dragon shroud is a genuine Filipino product. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z002 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

PO2500 on N80 canvas


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

rockmastermike said:


> PO2500 on N80 canvas


Super duper combo!


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Monster Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day of rain and it's cold too...
Need a 500m diver to tackle those rain drops ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

The midsize photographs pretty well:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Tapatalk.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Oris:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn under a street lamp


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Big Date PVD chrono on a brown DrunkArtStraps canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oris Aquis + Poodle


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Ticino Ti Big Pilot















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My new Orient Bambino. I love this watch!







I even like the strap (I'd planned on replacing it but I've ditched that idea).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

A grail has arrived. There are others to be had, but this will do for now.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ears are still ringing from the Robert Cray concert last night!

Speedy Reduced today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Tuesday starts with the blue Tudor sub on a green Heuerville classic leather strap.

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Mrs Rockmastermike with the SM300 on stingray at an Auburn event last night













Mr Rockmastermike with the Grand Seiko Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

hozburun said:


>


My heart always races when I see that watch


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

delco714 said:


> My heart always races when I see that watch


Thanks 

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## guami007 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

My $6.00 dollar Yard Sale Elgin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

This hunk of steel, on my favourite strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Boschett Harpoon 
*


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

While the like doesn't last at all, it's pretty cool lume when it's charged


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Tuesday part 2:
Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

More beer more watches.....


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Taking the wife 4 drinks










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Tuesday part 2:
> Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040
> 
> 
> ...


Is this beauty a rattrapante movement?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub.
Mariner.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Am loving this more every day


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the Sinn bracelet on this otherwise gross, wet day.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a Tunarific Veteran's Day! Thanks to all those who have served.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig Corvid today. About the only watch that fits under these tight cuffs! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I think this is a keeper!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Monaco 24 with the lovely El Primero movement.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> NFW Shumate


That is sharp!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you to all veterans around the world and those who serve today as well as their families.

Blacklist Streetmatic prototype on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Love this watch!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My under $45 Steelix 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain 500 Fathoms


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, not really 'right now' but a few hours ago.

View attachment DSC_5443.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That is sharp!


Thanks man!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO for dinner this evening, I'll be playing Mr. Mom until next Wednesday.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> GO for dinner this evening, I'll be playing Mr. Mom until next Wednesday.


That is a gorgeous timepiece.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zixen DSR500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Alden said:


> That is a gorgeous timepiece.


Thank you sir


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

List. Pure lust.


Spunwell said:


> GO for dinner this evening, I'll be playing Mr. Mom until next Wednesday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damn this is a hot watch on the bracelet!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> GO for dinner this evening, I'll be playing Mr. Mom until next Wednesday.


Beautiful watch you got there!

I like their new lineup, particularly this one:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange bezel XL on saddle Zulu 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Doing some x-ray demos today so I've got the RAD on.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd claim this was a sartorial slip-up, but honestly I just missed this one:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

On black alligator for a change of pace


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful watch you got there!
> 
> I like their new lineup, particularly this one:
> View attachment 5981338


Thank you, sir. I think the new colors do look interesting, but figured this blue was more versatile and timeless.


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Just in!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Utrecht said:


> View attachment 5981090


Wow. 
I so want one of these beauties 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Pam 005 on a DrewStraps saddle leather. 
This one is my favorite Pam so far and I think it needs to be brushed to be perfect  ?

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus BronzeMo


















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 5981354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5981362


I looooooove this watch. Too bad that stopped making this combo


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh my



Spunwell said:


> Thank you, sir. I think the new colors do look interesting, but figured this blue was more versatile and timeless.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Chill with this, still bring the same joy as the Day it came.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Afternoon ride.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wearing the club automat today, and delighted to see the sun again.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

The Orion today


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Benarus BronzeMo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch.... I wish it was still available to buy


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

W.G. Pagel said:


> Nice watch.... I wish it was still available to buy


Thanks 
Definitely a good buy.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My favorite Micro brand watch.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived and it is gorgeous


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Just arrived and it is gorgeous


Nice. Congratulations

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived and it is gorgeous
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

H2O Torpedo


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Abeer (Jan 15, 2015)

Just arrived at my doorstep!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5987626


 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Just arrived and it is gorgeous


Congrats. I love this watch.

What size is your wrist ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist Streetmatic proto on Drew's carbon black saddleback leather. 
Have a great evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Watch: Kiger Milsub Maxi
Book: The General and the Genius








Both are outstanding!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived and it is gorgeous
> ...


7.5"
I think it's about the smallest I could go. I hadn't seen it in person so I took a chance and it's really gorgeous. The finishing is the best of any watch I've had.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Beachcombing


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Wore my speedy Pro to court and for some fun afterward

















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


 Nice watch. Can I ask what it is?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way to work


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning WUS!!

TGIF. Work has been intense so I'm ready for the weekend 

Bell & Ross 123 GMT on B&R strap for casual Friday.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Club Datum on Worn & Wound mil-strap NATO today.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinner party this evening, Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue on my wrist...


Have an excellent weekend ahead friends 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Getting the girls on the bus!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pinion to start the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My new Trident









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Russian Friday...Amphibian on navy/red NATO


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa chrono today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Michael


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoying some bbq and my CW on Brady sailcloth. HAGWE!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rainy day outside so a perfect day to watch F1 practice from Brasil.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Rainy day outside so a perfect day to watch F1 practice from Brasil.


Nice orange Formula 1 Brian!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you Simon. It's my favourite colour.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Stowa:


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Time to get this one off the NATO and on some leather! One of the first straps I made for this watch, but super comfy.


----------



## Dave83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Longines Conquest on a Hirsch Heritage Strap :-!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Torpedoing through traffic...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Really loving the look and feel of this watch


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Beater time!








Have a great weekend!

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Wearing the Sub today, heading to my watchmaker to pick up a new bracelet to replace the lost one... last day on the NATO for a while.


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing! The lugs on my DW bent and popped the spring bar out today, so no watch till I get back home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

It's Pilot Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina on Drew canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nvrp813 said:


> Torpedoing through traffic...


Good one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Temption CGK205 from 2011. It's my youngest son's birth year watch

























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

Not mine, but...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Aviator


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

TISSOT SEASTAR NAVIGATOR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Omega Speedmaster Triple Date. A perfect watch for Friday. I also picked up an IR Hunter Mk2 TWS. Just in time for the start of ISIS Hunting season. Aloha snackbar!

I usually like simpler watches, but this movement intrigues me both in this watch and my Temption CGK Chronographs.

Prayers for our French brothers in Paris

































A Lume shot









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barfly (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Game day. Got to have some orange. War Eagle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Double tap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Miracle League baseball day!







.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PrayForFrance
I hope they catch those bastards who carried out those acts of terrors. This angers me to a point I can't express.

I'll be alternating these two pilot Alpina Chronographs, both on DrunkArtStraps canvas.

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Chr Ward C11 MSL Vintage made to resemble a jets altimeter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Heading to the farmer's market. This blue really loves the sunlight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the "panda" Alpina chrono for my grand son's first birthday party. 
We'll appreciate this happy event today even more so given the sadness, anger and frustration we feel after the terrorist attacks in France. Let's enjoy family and happy moments and be thankful for them. 









They nailed the dial/markers and hands IMHO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Luminox diver pro -- not looking forward to leaf cleaning again. Ugh. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Planted on the couch with an old friend watching football.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Beater for a challenging but rewarding day hike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Visiting family for the weekend. Quiet before the storm. Taking a few moments watching the kids play in hotel pool before meeting up with the famn damily.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 on a chilly day


----------



## Patmine (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Fresh battery - back in rotation









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Since each has been on my wrist today...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> #PrayForFrance
> I hope they catch those bastards who carried out those acts of terrors. This angers me to a point I can't express.
> 
> I'll be alternating these two pilot Alpina Chronographs, both on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> ...


Totally agree Brice. Unlike the US, the French will take a no-nonsense approach to this......

Thumbs up on Alpinas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex 100 from 1959. All aluminum construction, so it is extremely light. This was bought in NOS condition. The gold plating, and everything else is immaculate. Seller had quite a few of these, still in the factory shipping cartons.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Another birthday rolled by and another vintage Seiko chronograph added to the collection. 








Now to get a better bracelet!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Another birthday rolled by and another vintage Seiko chronograph added to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like my Seiko 6138-0040s.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SC-Texas said:


> I really like my Seiko 6138-0040s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


They are pretty cool! I started out looking for a blue and black one like your bullhead, but ended up with a brown one to try a brown dial out. Tough to match to leather, but got an EastTech fish bone on the way.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

For the evening.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller today for a relaxing day with the kids.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Spezimatic Sunday.


----------



## Dashcroft (Nov 15, 2015)

Currently sporting my Luminox.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Isofrane


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Strapped on my newest again..
"Seiko SRP653 Japan"
*


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 at breakfast


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just because.....


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

mattmatt300 said:


> 000 at breakfast


000 at the WH!!! Nice!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am still on #AlpinaPower  with the PVD Startimer big date chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
It's one of my favorite combo though I do like the orange canvas on it as well.

Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig on kevlar today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pray for France, unbelievable tragedy.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Father and Son Seiko divers. My oldest's first big boy watch.








Keeping our French brothers in our prayers this Sunday.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

Visiting customers in Germany, driving by close to the watches birthplace on the Autobahn. Good fun!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sub on fire


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Night drive


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celadon Imperial with Peacock guilloche dial, German rangefinder, vintage tortoiseshell glasses and a handwoven Panama hat, all the necessary equipment for a luxury beach vacation!

Here's to an excellent week ahead guys! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just switched to Seiko Sea Urchin on Worn & Wound Model 2 strap,


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Like that bulov

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Afternoon swap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steinhart GMT-Ocean on Gunny strap


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

FC303


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

On the road again with the speedy

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot!!
What a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the blue Tudor sub on an old worn out Green Drew canvas and my Barbour Bedale classic for a cold morning.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kinda checks the boxes on movement (Valjoux 7733), ghost bezel, and pristine dial, right? Thx Brice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Just arrived 39mm Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to just delivered acquisition - the torpedo 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Clerc Hydroscaph H1 today...









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

JmastineF said:


> Clerc Hydroscaph H1 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is bananas - really want to try one on, especially with that gorgeous new bracelet.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Shinola Runwell 41mm. Best leather strap I've seen on a casual watch.

Let the hate begin!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NezumiStudios Voiture Prototype on a Drew WWII leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I like the somewhat unusual.

ADi (Israeli brand) chronograph powered by Miyota OS10.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

In the 30's this morning.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Archer Aero II


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub again but on the WWII leather I had on the Nezumi last night. I like this combo too. 
Day started with major system issues so hope it'll get better 

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

New Impulse Buy Arrival. I was ordering a new kitchen faucet off Amazon, when I came across a grey dealer selling these brand new at used prices. It doesn't have a screw down crown or 200m+ WR or any lume at all. But dang it is a fun watch to wear and stare at. Threw it on a grey stitch Lumtec leather that came with my M41.

And yes I also bought my new kitchen faucet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Back to the personal collection this time! Benarus Moray Dart Dial. So comfy on the bbracelet










Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## guami007 (Feb 25, 2006)

Really, really digging this TC v4.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Kiger Maxi on Hadley-Roma oil tanned leather on the last of the fall colors on the kids play set!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sticking with the H2O Orca Torpedo. It just might be my favorite watch in the collection.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've said it already but I love this watch. Gorgeous!


Jeep99dad said:


> NezumiStudios Voiture Prototype on a Drew WWII leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> I've said it already but I love this watch. Gorgeous!


Thank you so much!! Love it and on every strap I've tried on it. 
I pre-ordered the blue one. Have you ordered one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NezumiStudios Voiture proto again for the evening. Really like this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No. I can't even fathom spending any more money in watches. :grimacing: I love the white with the black that you have. After I first saw a pic you posted I went to the website. Yours is the best variation for my tastes. Is it Quartz?



Jeep99dad said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > I've said it already but I love this watch. Gorgeous!
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

What do you guys think on this leather NATO?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

41Mets said:


> What do you guys think on this leather NATO?


In my opinion it looks okay, I have been struggling to find a decent looking strap for my 65' as well. The best ones I have seen are the tan perlon and brightly colored natos.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nomos Metro today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I already owned it so figured it try it.



Spunwell said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think on this leather NATO?
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Last one I promise. On this light beige NATO?


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Sep 3, 2015)

Beer oclock out of the hot sun!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## nimz911 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6044130


Such a beautiful radiant looking dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Grabbed the Pam 005 as it was running and was in a rush this morning, plus the strap happened to match my shoes and belt 
This is definitely my favorite Pam so far. Love the sausage painted dial with seconds and logo.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> What do you guys think on this leather NATO?





Spunwell said:


> In my opinion it looks okay, I have been struggling to find a decent looking strap for my 65' as well. The best ones I have seen are the tan perlon and brightly colored natos.


It's not bad but I'm not a fan. Too light on the color palette Vs the light grey of the SS case/lugs and skin. Also it may look like it's trying too hard to match markers. Id get a brown thin leather NATO from NatoStrapCo or C&B. It's ideal. Then a nice canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Chrono on a cold morning.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

My first Russian...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Recent delivery?! The watch not the kitten.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Today and Every Day for past few weeks..................


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Getting ready for Cabaret auditions


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

On a Bulang & Sons strap.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

one pic deleted by mod, pls. re-read our rules & guidelines










My speedmaster serving overseas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bronxbomber252 said:


> My speedmaster serving overseas


Nice pic man!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Breitling


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Freshly arrived Seiko World Timer 5T52-6A19. It's in need of a new crystal, but is in otherwise fine condition.

All features work as they should, even the alarm, though it is pretty quiet.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

bronxbomber252 said:


> one pic deleted by mod, pls. re-read our rules & guidelines
> 
> My speedmaster serving overseas


In a war zone, had my military issued weapon laid out with my military equipment in case of attack or other need to evacuate while I sleep. My watch gets laid out with said equipment so it doesn't get left, pic depicted this. Oh well


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice pic man!


Against forum rules though


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's an Aquis kinda day.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

The Bell and Ross with some super comfy Allen Edmond tassel loafers for training day.

Hope everyone has a great hump day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

bronxbomber252 said:


> In a war zone, had my military issued weapon laid out with my military equipment in case of attack or other need to evacuate while I sleep. My watch gets laid out with said equipment so it doesn't get left, pic depicted this. Oh well


Man, no worries, I don't agree with the rule but it is what it is.

THANK YOU for putting yourself in harm's way on our behalf.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

HubertCumberdale said:


> Beer oclock out of the hot sun!


Nice shot and watch, that's awesome!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn 103 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Thursday 19th.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO senator sixties today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another long crappy day!
Scurfa D1 SS gen2, which I really like. I may even sell the Silicon 2 now 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

New arrival today...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Planet Ocean








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snow Monster


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

bronxbomber252 said:


> In a war zone, had my military issued weapon laid out with my military equipment in case of attack or other need to evacuate while I sleep. My watch gets laid out with said equipment so it doesn't get left, pic depicted this. Oh well


Thanks for your service!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

60 degrees this morning compared to 39 yesterday. Short sleeves and oris on the black NATO.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Squale 1545Y 30 ATS Horizon, GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Just waiting for a flight home. Bell, Ross and me.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Wandering the Earth, Like Kane in Kung Fu..."
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Zodiac Sea Wolf today


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Switched this one to a black strap today.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

41Mets said:


> 60 degrees this morning compared to 39 yesterday. Short sleeves and oris on the black NATO.


Being from Philly, I have a natural antipathy towards Mets fans, but the fact that you own this watch makes me hate you just a little less.


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Present and future...I hope. Thanks 41Mets for the inspiration.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Zodiac Sea Wolf today


Stop the thread!! You win!! Great shot of a sweet vintage!!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha glad you like it. This however is the reissue and not the original vintage Sea Wolf.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Catching a few snow flakes.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

And it is *still* on my wrist....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switcheroo 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

and here he is with his father


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Omega Seamaster co-axial on my future bucket list, a few years from now.

That watch strap on my immediate bucket list, please share where you purchased it.



That_Turtle said:


> And it is *still* on my wrist....
> View attachment 6058714


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' on another Zulu, still not the best look imo


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Long day today. Consults and IS back to back. Skipped lunch but hey. Life's pretty good
View attachment 6059778
View attachment 6059786


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting for a potluck dinner to start at my wife's OES chapter.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just arrived Luxmento Naylamp 300m, thanks to Radar1!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby tonight


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa evening again but with the Silicon2 on Art's first weathered canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

this bad boy.....

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 out to dinner with the wifey


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JmastineF said:


> View attachment 6061466
> this bad boy.....
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


That is so nice! I've almost pulled the trigger on that one several times.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Love the strap. Suits the Scurfa to a "T"



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa evening again but with the Silicon2 on Art's first weathered canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I appreciate a good hatred towards a rival team ;-)



RomeoT said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > 60 degrees this morning compared to 39 yesterday. Short sleeves and oris on the black NATO.
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

WichitaViajero said:


> Omega Seamaster co-axial on my future bucket list, a few years from now.
> 
> That watch strap on my immediate bucket list, please share where you purchased it.


Bulang & Sons - https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-the-distressed-denim-steel-buckle-strap-20mm/


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Always good to have a little *"wrist presence"...*


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wife works from home, but had to go in to the office today. Dropped her off early and grabbed a vintage Timex camper for the drive.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll start the day with this.
TGIF for all you non retirees.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

w&w pose









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!

Alpina PVD Startimer on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

A little stroll downtown Toronto with my Gruppo Gamma


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Working from home today









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Always good to have a little *"wrist presence"...*


Only thing better is wrist PRESENTS


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Rocking this little number still..probably until tomorrow night when I'll have a BIG reveal for you guys


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

144 on a Clover Strap. Finally another shouldered strap to go on this one! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Switched to this after a strap swap.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

At Domabache Palace in Istanbul, the home of the last Ottoman Sultans. Checking the time with the two clocks outside the Museum of Watches & Clocks, the Celadon Imperial on my wrist all ready to paint Istanbul red.


Here's to a smashing weekend ahead guys! 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'59 Timex 100. Gold plated, all aluminum construction. Weighs in at a whopping 0.7oz (20g) including the strap.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

PO on OEM Nato


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyjas (Nov 23, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Harding Jetstream Automatic


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

I swap out several times a day depending on mood or what I'm doing.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwilkes81 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I still with the Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nomos club this Friday


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Trying out the Combat SUB on a new Maratac Zulu. Not bad...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Switched to the Seiko panda tonight. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Where's the perlon from and do you like the buckle? How's the side view?



Buchmann69 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6067138&d=1448035412"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The Tuna, the Seamaster and the Sea Dweller




































Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6070178&d=1448057411"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works well. Nice combo.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

OME


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Blue an Blue


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Rangeman!








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

The OM--my gateway to watch obsession. It started so innocently....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

New arrival!


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX on the bracelet with my purple Northwestern shirt. Go Cats!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer this morning


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> That is so nice! I've almost pulled the trigger on that one several times.


Thanks dude! Didn't realize my photo loaded upside down....


mattmatt300 said:


> 000 out to dinner with the wifey


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Last day of work before the big move. Felt like a Seamaster day...









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Steiny Saturday


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Soccer with my daughter, not quite freezing, Blumo on new nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A bit tired this morning after coming home at 1 am after hanging with Art and a few watch buddies last night. 
Hope you all have a great weekend. I sure am glad it's Saturday after such a crappy week at work.

I started the day with the prototype Streetmatic on blue canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna for Saturday


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Once you go black monster ....









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Rolex on NATO strap Co desert dweller with bronze hardware


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Arrived today, just in time for a wedding tonight.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

One of klein vintage watch repairs Seiko.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

smalleq said:


> Arrived today, just in time for a wedding tonight.


Big Congrats, love Nomos, 
looks good on ya 2

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just finished my week... Go in the spa with my wife and Otago!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Pam 005 to take Z to Amelie's French bakery ! Yummy 

Really like this weathered brown/grey canvas Art made for me a while back. It may be my favorite strap on the 005.

Turbo decided to sneak in the pic ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

D1 to help get the old girl ready for winter


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this latest Scurfa. It's my favorite of the three.

What Jeep do you own?

Btw sent you an email



Spunwell said:


> D1 to help get the old girl ready for winter


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> What Jeep do you own?


Looks like an XJ.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 for a low key evening with my girls.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Ocean Diver back on leather:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this latest Scurfa. It's my favorite of the three.
> 
> What Jeep do you own?
> 
> Btw sent you an email


Agreed, this is the best scurfa yet.

My Jeep is a 2000 Cherokee classic 4wd. It was the family ride until a few years ago, now it's mine again. It's got over 210k on it, needs a paint job and some sprucing up but I really enjoy driving it.

Got your email and really like the two straps on the far left and right, green and tan. Looks like the taper might work with the odd buckle size. Where did you get them?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't care that one is not "supposed" to wear a watch with formalwear. The Skyfall AT is going out tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna, blue distressed Martu


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

thorne said:


> Blue Laguna, blue distressed Martu


I'm GREEN with envy!! Beautiful combo!!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Simple Timex Expedition while waiting to pick up my son from a DeMolay/Job's Daughters dance.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

120m









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pulled out my old Orvis watch on a Detroit strap Company leather strap today for golf.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

The Venator Reticle with an NA Tactical Paracord Bracelet....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting for the next frame.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

phosfiend said:


>


Hi what's the fit like on these?


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

redtissot said:


> Hi what's the fit like on these?


If by fit you mean ergonomics, weird but still decently comfy as it's very thin and light. It occasionally pushes into my wrist, but it's minor.

If by fit you mean fit and finish, I would say quite poor. Compared to my other watches it feels like a junky toy. And that's not a dig against Seiko, as I have a comparably priced Seiko with fit and finish as good as watches ten times its price.

But it's fun as hell and I love it for that reason.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage chrono today


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

phosfiend said:


> If by fit you mean ergonomics, weird but still decently comfy as it's very thin and light. It occasionally pushes into my wrist, but it's minor.
> 
> If by fit you mean fit and finish, I would say quite poor. Compared to my other watches it feels like a junky toy. And that's not a dig against Seiko, as I have a comparably priced Seiko with fit and finish as good as watches ten times its price.
> 
> But it's fun as hell and I love it for that reason.


It's about the design digging into ur wrist. its been a struggle to find one of these pieces to see in the flesh so iv got to order it from japan. Cheers for mini review


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Early Christmas at Silver Dollar City

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

This one again, handy as we're housebound trying to figure out the new baby's sleep situation a bit better (bezel & chrono to keep track) - definitely one of the best straps I've made, got to make another:


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today. For church. My Seiko 7016- 5029. I need a new strap for it. If anyone has any suggestions I'm open









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Somes, night-mode b-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac switch - with lobster bisque

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Evening Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

A reminder of Tropics on a snowy and foggy Sunday...................


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just realised the date was wrong&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Heading out for an anniversary dinner with the Mrs.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Skx007 with cetakoted bezel insert on strapcode canvas nato









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Davidgt (Jul 23, 2012)

SteelFish 
" little brother version 42mm " 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 + wifey


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 + wifey


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vexiss (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

mattmatt300 said:


> 000 + wifey


Nice watch. Is she rolling her eyes? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp 300m


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm starting the week with the B&R 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps classic vintage leather on this cold Monday. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Vintage Sub wearing the NATO Strap Co Black Ops II NATO Spectre Style.... Yeaaa.......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


I love this watch.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Gecko (Aug 26, 2011)

Rolex for a great first impression.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hamilton Thin-o-Matic on a Monday morning.


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Gecko said:


> Rolex for a great first impression.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gecko (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Propilot to start off the week


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## George Costanza (Nov 10, 2015)

Wearing my OP while studying in the library today


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CaptainTod (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn EZM3


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

This one again today.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Enjoying the cool weather.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My blue Marshall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Been in to older Seiko quartz models lately, in particular ones with more interesting or complicated features.

June 1990 5T52 "World Timer".


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 6098466


Love the Spirit Mk II.


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jlanc (Jul 25, 2014)

Showing my Tag Formula 1 Calibre 5 a little love today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SKX009 on ISO tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gecko said:


> Rolex for a great first impression.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wilder beast








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JLC Amvox1 today, love the quirky dial and internal bezel


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> JLC Amvox1 today, love the quirky dial and internal bezel


Wow! What a beauty? New? I don't recall seeing it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

cpl said:


> Nice watch. Is she rolling her eyes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We should start a wife rolling her eyes wrist shot thread.. Yup


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Gecko said:


> Rolex for a great first impression.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Congratulations. ..Parenthood is such a treat.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow! What a beauty? New? I don't recall seeing it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice, it is new, I've had it a couple weeks.


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> JLC Amvox1 today, love the quirky dial and internal bezel


Crazy Hot  piece..Congratulations ..My ultimate grail is a JLC
memovox










OG would be even better










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Crazy Hot  piece..Congratulations ..My ultimate grail is a JLC
> memovox
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am really enjoying this one, it's especially cool to see people's reaction when the alarm sounds.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks, I am really enjoying this one, it's especially cool to see people's reaction when the alarm sounds.


You have a spectacular collection 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## chriskerr7047 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sarb035.

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dagaz Typhoon on baseball leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Halios Laguna


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhrmensch said:


> View attachment 6107210
> Cheers


Great pic. Love the reflections. 
Pam1?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Another below freezing morning but beautiful day nonetheless 
I'll be wearing the blue 79090 on leather. 
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6106018


Love this one. Can't wait to get one. 
You have an awesome collection and this one seems to be getting the most wrist time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315 on worn orange leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Getting some pre-Thanksgiving/Holidays work done around the home with a beater Swatch Cool Water AquaChrono I hacked the lugs out of and put a rubber strap on.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one. Can't wait to get one.
> You have an awesome collection and this one seems to be getting the most wrist time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks and right back at you! Seriously nice watches and bands in your collection, hard to keep track of


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6108986


Dang!! Another one of my faves and on my list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang!! Another one of my faves and on my list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Me Too! I want Ti though.... :-D


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Think this is what I am going to wear today..... Strap is the Nato Strap Co Titan. I am thinking it doesn't match my flannel so, perhaps I'll just go straight Black instead. ;-)


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Will3020 said:


>


Love this piece. Especially the bracelet....


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Panatime said:


> Love this piece. Especially the bracelet....


Thanks, definitely one of the most comfortable bracelets I've ever owned.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> You have a spectacular collection
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words, your collection is very impressive as well


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

gmt ii :]


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

LE of 1000 pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


I've been wanting a jump hour watch. That is beautiful.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

matlobi said:


> I've been wanting a jump hour watch. That is beautiful.


Thanks it's a cheapo but works great, it's an oldie too. Swapped the strap & like the result.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> it's a cheapo but works great


That's right in my wheel-house.

I'm going to have to keep an eye out.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pulsar 'Railroad Approved' VX43. My favorite things about this watch are the fact that it hits the indicator markers every. single. time., and the fantastic lume. This was after about a minute of natural light exposure.


----------



## mike2zero (Apr 12, 2006)

*Panerai 000 on OEM Rubber*


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

I promise I'll wear something different tomorrow! Just got the bracelet in.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

They haven't let me in the OR in a while to play, but at least I can match my scrubs! Loving this watch, staying within cosc!


----------



## Jlanc (Jul 25, 2014)

Whitebeard on Helson mesh today


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer and a late lume shot this evening


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Seamaster pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panatime said:


> Me Too! I want Ti though.... :-D


That'd be sweeet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer big date on Art's charcoal canvas for the evening. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

For the evening.










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 at the mall


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas today. Can't get enough of this one. One more day at the office before Turkey day 

Have a great day and safe travels for those hitting the road or flying for the Thanksgiving holiday !

B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning Gentleman

380 Radiomir on Frankenstein shoes, really it's a French Ammo pouch that I dubbed Frankenstein



























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hits the marks every. single. time., and the lume is outstanding.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue ray on old fashioned









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

Latest acquisition.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Going with my B & R Bands Oak Vintage Racing Strap on the Speedy!!!


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa today


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

All blues.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Cocktail time... on the rocks


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO senator sixties today, travel safe everybody.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Currently on the wrist









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue on Isofrane


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

EVA: Barista
Mission: Mocha
Scope of Mission: Tall
Instrument: Omega
Reference: 35705000
Est. Duration: 12.3 Min
Status: Complete


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Still have my Seamaster on..


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glycine on an incredible new strap from Helmut Watches | Helmut Atelier.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jukka said:


> View attachment 6120954


Wow! It looks fantastic. You captured the beauty of the dial perfectly in this pic. Love the hour markers. 
What's the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6119962
> 
> 
> View attachment 6119970


And another beauty you pulled out of that bottomless well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to our southern neighbours.


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399, Happy Thanksgiving to our American Brothers!


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Turkeyday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to my southern neighbours.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Gen 1 Resco Patriot with the ETA with the NATO Strap Co Gray Matter NATO....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Tag Heuer 1500 Pro on Zulu strap









Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedmaster 176.0012


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen this watch before, I like it a lot!

Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> And another beauty you pulled out of that bottomless well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Many thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving all!









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Unfortunately working on Turkey day but still super thankful for all that I've been blessed with.

I hope everyone in the US has a wonderful day with family and friends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving all!









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Merry Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Visiting my wife's family in Philly. We just watched the Philadelphia Thanksgiving Day Parade and now driving to her parent's house to eat some grub.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## TDLux (May 31, 2012)

One of the few things left that is still ticking, most of my watches need a service or a fix..


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just in case you guys have never seen one of these before...
its from a brand called Omega , I believe it's known as a speedmaster?







Kidding of course...
Happy a Thanksgiving!

btw the turkeys been in for 2 hours 1 minute and 20 seconds


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro at the horseshoe pits, better pics later. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow countrymen!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay, had a couple minutes to put together a semi-decent shot. Sorry about the dead foliage, it is November after all.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to the hammy









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

new leather nato strap courtesy of Steveo Straps | Handcrafted Leather Watch Straps...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
TGIF

Off to work and staying away from the shopping craziness. 
Pam 005 on Horween black Kodiak leather.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Korsbek Oceaneer









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


Beautiful!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfection with that strap.



jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pulsar N945. It's a part of the Seiko "Dancing Hands" line of watches from the early 1990s.

Pretty complicated, yet cool features if your a watch lover and tech geek like me.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just arrived...quick and dirty pic. Great size and love the color combo! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Venator Reticle Prototype on a sweet handmade Canvas/Leather Zulu done by Al (The Wrist Fund)....


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Tonight, indoors... Raining outside


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Afternoon switch while watching the Rangers vs Bruins.


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Tapatalk.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Beautiful!





zed073 said:


> Perfection with that strap.


Much appreciated gents. Glad you like it. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Arrived today. I think the flattened mesh makes this Field Monster even better....


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Black monster 
I'll probably post in the ugly watch thread too:wink:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's the only one I brought on my trip to Chicago. Go Northwestern beat Illinois tomorrow. Going for 10th win!!


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Matching shoes? At the gym


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist prototype on Drew canvas. 









Minutes only today 
Who's counting ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

Speedy on blue gator


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Baking a sesame seed loaded sandwich loaf for our left over turkey salad sandwiches tonight.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Celebrating our 11th year wedding anniversary at the same place I took her on our first Valentines Day dinner, The Prime Rib in Philly.


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Switched from mesh to Iso....not sure which I like better









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Francis Drake


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> View attachment 6143610


What model is that? Really liking it.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Morning switch.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Not just tactical.... It's also 'tacticool'.......


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Photo bomb


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Aerowatch Aeroplan Sport Chronograph. One of my favorites and seldom (if ever) seen on WUS.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On my way to Northwestern v. Illinois at soldier field.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll wear the beast tonight at my wife annual office party


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tried to capture the beautiful sunset. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Blue Linen dial in a blue rainy day (date changed too early).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fox143 said:


> Blue Linen dial in a blue rainy day (date changed too early).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Nice. What is this watch?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> Nice. What is this watch?


Anonimo D-Date

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back from service


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 6147882


That's amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi for a rowdy night playing pool with the family, wish they would play golf with me.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speedy on Di-modell rallye









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

Same ole same for me while watching some football.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rochoa21 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tag F1 while watching the final F1 race of the year.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Dark knight FFF


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Chilling out with my Celadon Imperial Peacock at the new Six Senses resort at the foot of Mount Qingcheng, the luscious ancestral home of the pandas&#8230; and enjoying the misty crisp weather, birdsong, flowing streams and the autumnal yellow leaves of Yinxin trees all around


Have a magnificent week ahead friends! 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rolex Thunderbird









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Lazy family Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon
Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
I started it with the gen2 Scurfa Diver One SS and its beautiful some crystal!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Two days in a row something must be way off


----------



## shawred (Jan 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Great-grandfather's circa 1948 Hamilton Eaton while watching Vikings/Falcons.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Last day for my Rolex GMT... Off to FedEx tomorrow in a trade to a new owner to admire...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got a gmt myself.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SC-Texas said:


> Just got a gmt myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooohooo  Congratulations

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

tldn said:


> Last day for my Rolex GMT... Off to FedEx tomorrow in a trade to a new owner to admire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your trading for something special

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Two days in a row something must be way off


Love it

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. That must be a tough one to let go of. What's coming in ?



tldn said:


> Last day for my Rolex GMT... Off to FedEx tomorrow in a trade to a new owner to admire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Desert Master SST









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That must be a tough one to let go of. What's coming in ?


Yes, tough choices and one I thought I would always keep... Beautiful UN Maxi Marine White/Blue incoming - one I think will get more wrist time right now. I'm sure another Rolex GMT will be in my future though ;-) |>


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JR










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The very cool and retro NezumiStudios Voiture chronograph (prototype) on an old Drew canvas. I love how this strap has aged. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tldn said:


> Yes, tough choices and one I thought I would always keep... Beautiful UN Maxi Marine White/Blue incoming - one I think will get more wrist time right now. I'm sure another Rolex GMT will be in my future though ;-) |>


Wow. Very nice. 
It's hard to imagine a watch that'd get more wrist time than a GMT  but I admit you made a daring choice for a more unique watch and brand. Less ubiquitous than the typical Rolex Subs and GMT's! Well done!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Very nice.
> It's hard to imagine a watch that'd get more wrist time than a GMT  but I admit you made a daring choice for a more unique watch and brand. Less ubiquitous than the typical Rolex Subs and GMT's! Well done!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes the beauty of the uniqueness is in the questions and puzzlement people have when they see something like that. In place of "Very Nice!" Or "Is it a REAL Rolex?" you get "Wow! What is that?" type queries. The ability to share a story, educate, and enjoy the hobby many don't understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

With the GMT packed, on with the Alpina Extreme LTD Sailing w/ Brady Sail Cloth.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Love this watch but I'm looking forward to wearing something else when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a busy 5 days off with two family get togethers, and then finally putting the tree up. Be good as Santa is watching.


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

Aquis frog


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Happy thanksgiving all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an orange.. ray?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Yup!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## clover4studio (Jul 25, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Wearin the Smurf right now.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Letting the house air after a cooling rain on a hot Melbourne day.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## bobbubka84 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Casio Rangeman


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the grind.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
The Bell & Ross 123 GMT always cheers me up. It's a crappy rainy Monday here and I have had a major tooth ache the last two days.

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

First significant snow of the season. Love it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

TISELL No. 157


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Old-school Citizen Chronograph Automatic today.


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Hexa goes nice with my uniform.

The fairly thick leather nato makes it pretty bulky, though.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cadence Ecomatic. Miyota 8215 movement and Mondaine flavor. Beautiful.

Does it look better on leather:

View attachment 6168626


Or mesh?:

View attachment 6168634


----------



## avihai (Apr 20, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6167410
> View attachment 6167418


GORGEOUS


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

avihai said:


> GORGEOUS


He wears it very well too

no ****


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Armida A1 42 with sharkmesh


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> He wears it very well too
> 
> no ****


Are you twelve? :roll:


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a good week all!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Oris today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing a simple Seiko with the same 6R15 Mvt as the Shogun and Sumo. It's been very accurate thus far. 
I like the case, definitely punches above its weight. Lots to like for the $.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Are you twelve? :roll:


basically :-(


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

First day out with this GS...

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Added the KingKords bracelets to the Nomos Club. Thanks, Brice.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Missed her while I was away


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

Speedy


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing a simple Seiko with the same 6R15 Mvt as the Shogun and Sumo. It's been very accurate thus far.
> I like the case, definitely punches above its weight. Lots to like for the $.
> 
> 
> ...


 First actual on the wrist I've seen, looks much better than I imagined.
I'm still intrigued that the best images of seiko watches are from the owners , and not the company that needs to sell them


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Got this one on and wound up. Reattached the rubber strap with my new Bergeon 6767-f tool. Just get the tool and don't stop at go.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

There you go


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday.
Been a while since I've worn this one. The bracelet is a 1499 which I picked up from ebay about a month ago. Really like this bracelet. Has a solid clasp compared to the 1479 and doesn't have the too-quick-to-release button of the current 1998. The original 1039 stays in the safe.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on the last day of November, looking forward to the holidays this year


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Helson Brass 42mm red carbon dial


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The Speake-Marin Spirit Mark II is basically all that gets wrist time nowadays!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> There you go


So sweet!! New?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
The Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 big date chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. I'd be happy if this was my one watch 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Modded 6309&#8230; getting a little beat up but still nice and waterproof and nice and comfortable on iso strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Trident for today

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn you, 30-day months!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GMTIIc vs Blue Dog ^^


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

View attachment 6179346

View attachment 6179354


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Been wearing this one a lot lately.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JLC for another nasty, excessively moist day. Probably should have worn a diver.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

matlobi said:


> Cadence Ecomatic. Miyota 8215 movement and Mondaine flavor. Beautiful.
> 
> Does it look better on leather:
> 
> ...


I prefer the mesh. Sharp!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday with the c.1045 "Mark 4.5"


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ML out racing mood today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Handwind Bronze 47mm


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

What strap is this?


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Loving this watch. Much better in person than pictures. This is where this one differs from the Longines Legend Diver as I think that one is better in photos.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Diver One Silicon 2 on Art's first weathered canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Never was a B&R fan, till I got one! In from FedEx this morning... 123 GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Armida A7


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sportin the Timex chrono on an old Ted Williams baseball glove strap!








It is my opinion that all aged and retired baseball gloves should be reincarnated as watch straps!


----------



## SrAnderson (Oct 13, 2009)

Gagarin chrono


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Heritage Chrono"ish" hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

tldn said:


> Never was a B&R fan, till I got one! In from FedEx this morning... 123 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a crush on this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tldn said:


> Never was a B&R fan, till I got one! In from FedEx this morning... 123 GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice ;-)

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OVM-DLC


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer - not the team earth edition

http://i.imgur.com/RgOPyiXh.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

41Mets said:


> What strap is this?


5 Bronze Rings 22mm Zulu


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I realized this morning that I've been wearing the Pam a lot lately. I was going to wear another watch but ended up grabbing this one and this seems to have happened a whole lot 
The force is strong in this one :lol:

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DS WeDS.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Regattare on Magrette Rubber


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont Alt1-C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the planet ocean today. The rain finally stopped, and now it's getting cold, oh well I guess it's about time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On today's menu we have


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## SrAnderson (Oct 13, 2009)

Speedmaster Pro


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing the planet ocean today. The rain finally stopped, and now it's getting cold, oh well I guess it's about time.


I love it. I've had my eye on another Omega.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Had an awesome dinner at Del Frisco's and now am chilling with the Alpina Startimer PVD chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Diver One Silicon 2 on Art's first weathered canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello my friend please link for this strap... it's amazing... I like very much!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello and thank you. Sorry there is no link. It's a custom strap by DrunkArtStraps (no site. Posts on IG and takes order via email). 
This is a weathered canvas. His first one. The fabric sat outside in the elements (sun, heat, rain) for a while to get that weathered look. So all batches would be different 


batman1345 said:


> Hello my friend please link for this strap... it's amazing... I like very much!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello and thank you. Sorry there is no link. It's a custom strap by DrunkArtStraps (no site. Posts on IG and takes order via email). 
This is a weathered canvas. His first one. The fabric sat outside in the elements (sun, heat, rain) for a while to get that weathered look. So all batches would be different 


batman1345 said:


> Hello my friend please link for this strap... it's amazing... I like very much!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Siegel (Jul 30, 2015)

IWC Chrono Pilot Le Petite Limited Edition.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Which one?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Calvin Anderson (Dec 3, 2015)

That's a stunning combination!


----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos today. Have a great day!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New Dievas NATO for my Oris but I was wearing the Sinn when it came in so I put it on. I think I like it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ulotny said:


> Which one?


What fantastic photos and watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I went with the Tudor sub on the old blue Everest rubber strap this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Speake-Marin macro shot from this morning!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

PRS516 on red leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

New arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice combo!


41Mets said:


> New Dievas NATO for my Oris but I was wearing the Sinn when it came in so I put it on. I think I like it!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Ulotny said:


> Which one?


I've said it before but it bears repeating.....

That Ranger Heritage is sexy as aych-ee-double-hockystix!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Petrol on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks! As I said, I got it for the Oris, after seeing it in a picture someone posted, and I love it so far on this Sinn!



Aggie88 said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> 
> 41Mets said:
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The rain is turning to snow, so I switch with the NFW Shumate


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hello and thank you. Sorry there is no link. It's a custom strap by DrunkArtStraps (no site. Posts on IG and takes order via email).
> This is a weathered canvas. His first one. The fabric sat outside in the elements (sun, heat, rain) for a while to get that weathered look. So all batches would be different


Ok thank you! Yes I saw that in instagram it is sixth photo with orange bell peppers  thank you again!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa 1938 today. Enjoying a nice cool day here.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MDV106 on mesh while doing some wash up.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Shark mesh for the Borealis today...


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

With new strap


----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

Kentex Landman


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## SrAnderson (Oct 13, 2009)

1967


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Office beater. Parnis Sub homage. Sterile dial.









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm sticking to blue 
Blacklist Streetmatic on Drew canvas and KingKords bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's the Dievas NATO on the watch for which it was intended.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the scurfa D1 today while moving some heavy equipment


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## advantagedw (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new arrival, I really like it, looks great.


----------



## advantagedw (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new arrival, I really like it, looks great.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

This one again !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn with new shoes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## 12ozcurl (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some Green
View attachment 6205449


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Suwa 6309-7040


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Halios Laguna


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Change up.










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

Laco Flieger auto watch landed last night. Strap was way too big for me :-( , so I put it on this WWII leather DrewStraps. I do like this combo 

Have a great Friday. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

You have the most interesting collection and really admire your taste. This is another brand that I've never heard of but find this piece very nice. Almost as nice as the Seiko from earlier in the week. May I ask the size?


Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!
> 
> Laco Flieger auto watch landed last night. Strap was way too big for me :-( , so I put it on this WWII leather DrewStraps. I do like this combo
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> You have the most interesting collection and really admire your taste. This is another brand that I've never heard of but find this piece very nice. Almost as nice as the Seiko from earlier in the week. May I ask the size?


Thank you so much!
The watch is 42mm diameter and 13mm tall. It's a great size as the 44-45mm pilots tend to wear ginormous  This model now uses a sapphire crystal and the Myota bass 21 Mvt. It's their entry level and usually is 300-400$ i think but can be found for 276+tax on Amazon.

Also something I posted on IG this morning:
"Laco started life in 1925 and was one of the original 5 brands that supplied the German Air Force with Pilot watches. The other 4 were: Stowa, Wempe, IWC and LAS. Laco has affordable offerings of both the A and B dial versions in both Quartz and Automatic. They are definitely worth a look as they represent a great value but also a greet way to figure out if you are a pilot watch guy/gal before investing lots of $ in a more expensive model from other higher end brands. "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on leather NATO









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready to paint the town Imperial Red.. Have a great Friday friends 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6210497
> 
> 
> View attachment 6210505


Love this one 

Alden?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one
> 
> Alden?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!

Cole Haan, but I've been meaning to try out some Aldens!


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Flying home after a long week of business travel.

TGIF!!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sinn 556 on black perlon...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## SrAnderson (Oct 13, 2009)

009


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

007


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Notched out another Fluco Strap for the DA36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donmendigo (Jul 29, 2014)

k


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Evening switch to the Uniq P-47.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Double the SINN, double the fun.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DR3WDOWN (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Hesalite Manual. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bobbubka84 (Oct 7, 2015)

Perfect weekend wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jughans yesterday and this morning


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Another few minutes of doing absolutely nothing, then yard work with my gateway drug, the OM...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Borealis Sea Dragon riding a Helmut strap.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Saturday guys









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## gestoecker (Apr 15, 2014)

Grabbing some breakfast this morning with my ORIS BC4 in PVD. I picked up this watch a few years ago on a trip to San Francisco with my brother. He ended up picking up a TAG Heuer F1 Grand Date on the same trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cybotron said:


>


Awesome combo!


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Wearing a perlon today.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac switch









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

I was wearing my blue Sinn 103 the last two days.










All the best,

Steffen


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oris 65' this afternoon with new shoes, I think this is the best fit yet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Laco earlier









And switched to the Alpina for our traditional family trip to the Christmas tree farm 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Oris 65' this afternoon with new shoes, I think this is the best fit yet.


I ordered my 65 and can't wait for it. Meantime I enjoy seeing yours 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Switched from the beater to one of my top faves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealSouthner (Jul 26, 2015)

My brand new Rolex GMT Mastah Too!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX after a charge


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

MM300


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

watching Iowa v MSU with the Blumo. Great game!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Tudor =]


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

brrrdn said:


> Tudor =]


Great watch, but it is too big for your wrist


----------



## bobbubka84 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ulotny said:


> Great watch, but it is too big for your wrist


According to who?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Family day with the kids....i mean the cats

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

bobbubka84 said:


> According to who?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


By me


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6228241


How on earth you find those old tudor sub in such condition? All the tudor sub i came across is so used.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ulotny said:


> Great watch, but it is too big for your wrist


What do you suggest? I return the watch? :roll:


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

free photo hosting


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, you are correct, most of these 79090's have quite a bit of wear on them.

While the movement and case back are original on mine, the rest of the watch has been replaced with new parts by Rolex, so it's practically New Old Stock and pressure tested! I plan to put my own patina on this one with many years of usage!



iam7head said:


> How on earth you find those old tudor sub in such condition? All the tudor sub i came across is so used.
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

did someone order a blumo???????


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My new favorite combo. And I love that it wasn't intended for this watch!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sinn 103 A Sa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Heritage 1973 today


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6228241


Wow!! What an awesome Tudor sub!!
Make me want to put mine back on the bracelet and wear it  I'll wear it tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been the 005 today, really been enjoying this one and it's seen a lot of wrist time. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to baby blue zodiac vwolf

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Wearing Darth tuna on green BC strap, while trying to get some Christmas lights up


















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Have a nice Monday guys!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Vulcain Cricket GMT










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

It's not quite Monday, but have a great week guys.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hozburun said:


>


WOW that blew me away had never seen a nice Radiomir style watch as good as this.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks  timefactors.com 

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hozburun said:


> Thanks  timefactors.com
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


Is it easy to change straps on that watch? Does it use regular springbars?


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Is it easy to change straps on that watch? Does it use regular springbars?


Yes, there are 4 screws on the back and 4 L Shaped Spring bars to screw the strap in 

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

1973 Caravelle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

New shoes for the Ticino









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hozburun said:


>


What a great looking watch. Love the Cali sandwich dial. Case finish looks top notch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the week off with the blue Tudor sub, back on bracelet. This is for me the most comfortable bracelet, it conforms to the wrist perfectly. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6240145
> 
> 
> View attachment 6240161
> ...


Excellent combo. Can't wait for my 65 to land. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks perfect!

Do I detect some lovely light patina there? I hope mine gets some one day...



Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the week off with the blue Tudor sub, back on bracelet. This is for me the most comfortable bracelet, it conforms to the wrist perfectly.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Looks perfect!
> 
> Do I detect some lovely light patina there? I hope mine gets some one day...


Thanks. Yeah the markers and hands are original and have turned to a light beige, so had the lume pip. Live the patina on the blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

'75 Bullhead. Just back from getting a fresh crystal and gaskets.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Such even patina on this particular watch, in blue....sublime! I trust this will be a long time keeper for you! ;-)



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Yeah the markers and hands are original and have turned to a light beige, so had the lume pip. Live the patina on the blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

looks awesome on that strap!


thejames1 said:


> '75 Bullhead. Just back from getting a fresh crystal and gaskets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 6, 2011)

sporting the invicta ..... works well for the coin and looks alot like a submariner (i compared them once)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Such even patina on this particular watch, in blue....sublime! I trust this will be a long time keeper for you! ;-)


Well it has been 
I've owned it about 18 months now ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> looks awesome on that strap!


Thanks! Finding something to match a brown dial/bezel was a little tricky.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Timex ironman


----------



## sweetsdream (Apr 25, 2012)

Fresh from the boutique.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'll try this again. Darn Tapatalk.

Vulcain Cricket GMT.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

My first Swiss watch - still a stunner. I especially love the bracelet, or maybe that's just compared to my Seiko bracelets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

sweetsdream said:


> Fresh from the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, nice dial


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speedy for a dime









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SARG017 on DrunkArtStraps leather nato for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Delivered today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> Delivered today.
> 
> View attachment 6246649


Congrats mmarc77, very nice indeed!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

A very frosty Kiger while getting the girls on the bus!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)

dfivered said:


>


Macro shot long exposure


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Came in yesterday.Actually like the size better than my MM600.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

my BWC on a new bracelet.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009 on a 7 dollar strap from Best Buy 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhrmensch said:


> View attachment 6249042
> Cheers


Beautiful. Gotta love that painted / logo dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Seamaster chrono on Phoenix nato. My favorite nato material, need to find more 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Coffee time


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

I confess...I am a Sinner

On a Made in the US leather NATO by Crown and Buckle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

QUOTE=Jeep99dad;23208553]Vintage Seamaster chrono on Phoenix nato. My favorite nato material, need to find more Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

Very nice GP watch!


----------



## anpi (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Out doing a bit of Christmas shopping.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

emsee17 said:


> I confess...I am a Sinner
> 
> On a Made in the US leather NATO by Crown and Buckle


Ll bean flannel?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vintage Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor today


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO got the nod today, I'm loving the very mild December we're having this year.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Traveling again this week. Hanging with Doxa Sub 5000T









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Went with my personal best today

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening switch to the PRC 200 chrono 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

soaking.fused said:


>


Love it on the perlon.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Alpina PVD big date chrono on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Time to go home and chill.

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, you are correct, most of these 79090's have quite a bit of wear on them.
> 
> While the movement and case back are original on mine, the rest of the watch has been replaced with new parts by Rolex, so it's practically New Old Stock and pressure tested! I plan to put my own patina on this one with many years of usage!


For any reason if you even gotten tired of this beauty please let me know 

I see 10 vintage sub in good/fair condition vs 1 so so tudor sub. People tense to really use them up real good.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Luminor on rubbber for the rainy day

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Seamaster chrono on Phoenix nato. My favorite nato material, need to find more
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Stunning.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gerlach Enigma.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Left wrist 6309










Right wrist, a H557 I bought to use for parts and my wife convinced me to keep&#8230; now I need a crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

One of the oldest in my collection 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 today even though I had planned on wearing another.
The Force is strong ;-)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Jimmy74 said:


> ....... and my wife convinced me to keep&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should get some kind of award! (Someone get this man an award)

This may be the first time anyone on WUS was talked INTO KEEPING a watch by his wife!!

Bravo sir!!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Feeling Khaki on this grey Wednesday! New to me.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko UFO on a fresh bracelet








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai 526 on custom made Roger Maris baseball glove strap. Blue stitching really brings out the dial!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

Apple watch 42mm on this 75 degree afternoon...



Deck


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## WWJBD (Nov 7, 2013)

andrewfear said:


> Panerai 526 on custom made Roger Maris baseball glove strap. Blue stitching really brings ok the dial!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

WWJBD said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


WWJBD?

What Would James Bond Do?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

andrewfear said:


> Panerai 526 on custom made Roger Maris baseball glove strap. Blue stitching really brings ok the dial!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a gorgeous combo!! And there's no * on that!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On with the funky BaliHa'a GMT. Man this 2893-2 is smooth & runs like a champ!
Have a good one fellas!


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Closest thing I have to a dress watch with my Sinn UX and 103 so I wore it today for my music concert.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dcnpatience (Nov 30, 2015)

Parnis sterile-dial GMT homage on a blue Perlon strap ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Junghans meister chronoscope for me today, pardon the poor pictures, it's too cloudy and dark to get any outside.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Still warm for December.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Left hand: Squale Heritage. 
Right hand: FItbit Charge HR

It's a shame I've only made 1,573 steps today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Today's choice








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Spending the evening with the Speed Dragon. I totally love the basket weave dial.










Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


I guess I'm not a true WIS because the first thing I noticed in this pic was the batmobile and the theme song started playing in my head.


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Too tired to type straight...


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Soxa Sub 200










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

delco714 said:


> emsee17 said:
> 
> 
> > I confess...I am a Sinner
> ...


How'd you guess?? Lol

Their endless trial period (err, I mean return policy) facilitates my watch buying habits. I want to get better...but they keep enabling me, I'm the victim you see


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just about lights out time for me.

Microsoft Band (first gen). Wear it on right wrist and use it to track sleep, recieve notifications, etc.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

New strap


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Wrapping up the business trip this week early.

Waiting to board with my panerai luminor 000 base

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

justadad said:


> You should get some kind of award! (Someone get this man an award)
> 
> This may be the first time anyone on WUS was talked INTO KEEPING a watch by his wife!!
> 
> Bravo sir!!!


Haha thanks, yeah I'm not sure why yet&#8230; I have deep concerns she has some devious ulterior motives! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Scuba dude jumping into Thursday's waters


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Took the day off to do absolutely nothing - perfect for the Cocktail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

My new ML Pontos S Dual Time concept diver on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten things up 
I'm impressed, it exceeds my expectations. I need to take better pics. I love the dial and hands, how they catch the light. Case is top notch as well. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhrmensch said:


> View attachment 6270370
> Cheers


It looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Apollon on a superb strap by Helmut.


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

Rado today...



Deck


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

007 on super oyster...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 144 and on time for my flight! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

Cosmonaute Serie Speciale


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Feeling a little Alien today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Oris again today


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

New to me GWA 1000








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Omega SMP on a blue strap! I don't know whether this looks ok or crazy! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO 8500 today, only one day left till the weekend, and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Started the day with a scuba dude, ending with a desert master.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> My new ML Pontos S Dual Time concept diver on an orange DrunkArtStraps canvas to brighten things up
> I'm impressed, it exceeds my expectations. I need to take better pics. I love the dial and hands, how they catch the light. Case is top notch as well.
> ...


Awesome combo Brice!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got this for a good price yesterday. Too big for my small wrist but what the hell.....


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mach 6 Chrono


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glycine Combat w/ black croc strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE all


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Longines Hydryconquest


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa chrono today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Doing some studying for a big test next week with this on deck for when I'm finished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wentus (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane with big crystal, just arrived


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the ML Pontos S dual time concept diver but on a Hirsch rubber. I wanted a rubber option for sports activity, pool and beach... Maybe something other than the ubiquitous ISOFRANE plus I get tired of holes sometimes. The Hirsch smooth finish works well and is also more versatile. I was going to source the OEM ML rubber but now may stick with this and occasionally the ISO 

Have a great day. 
B


















Between this and the orange canvas, I'll have two strong combos for the ML. I also have to try the charcoal and rust colored canvas and couple of leather. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I just put this on. 40 years old NOS from China. It was running really slow - losing about 3-4 minutes in 24 hours, so I opened it up and moved the regulator lever up from the mid mark to the plus mark, and now - 21 hours later - it's keeping nearly perfect time... only about 15-20 seconds behind. So if it loses about 25 seconds in a 24 hours period,










that means once a week I will need to move it ahead about 3 minutes. Not too shabby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Orange canvas all the way Brice. Awesome combo.



Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the ML Pontos S dual time concept diver but on a Hirsch rubber. I wanted a rubber option for sports activity, pool and beach... Maybe something other than the ubiquitous ISOFRANE plus I get tired of holes sometimes. The Hirsch smooth finish works well and is also more versatile. I was going to source the OEM ML rubber but now may stick with this and occasionally the ISO
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wentus said:


> View attachment 6282666


I approve this timepiece. Love it!


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

I posted this in the Stowa forum but what the heck... I'll share it here too! My Stowa Fleiger


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BR today


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Have a nice weekend ahead all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

This is a great one and definitely on my list to get! The rubber strap goes great with it too!



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6281690
> 
> 
> View attachment 6281706


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

GBR LE...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane with big crystal, just arrived


Awesome Beast! I love the case material


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

That's it for today, men. Have a great weekend. Carry on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> This is a great one and definitely on my list to get! The rubber strap goes great with it too!


Thanks! I've been very happy with this one. It's definitely worth hunting for!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the ML Pontos S dual time concept diver but on a Hirsch rubber. I wanted a rubber option for sports activity, pool and beach... Maybe something other than the ubiquitous ISOFRANE plus I get tired of holes sometimes. The Hirsch smooth finish works well and is also more versatile. I was going to source the OEM ML rubber but now may stick with this and occasionally the ISO
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Very cool watch! Love the PVD.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Evening switch to Sumo on MM300 with a nice Stone Enjoy By 12/25/2015. Does it get any better than this? 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Alden said:


> That's it for today, men. Have a great weekend. Carry on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my dad one of these, he beats it to death and it keeps going. He always wanted a speedy, but lives on a farm&#8230; apparently tractors, chainsaws and fencing don't mix with mechanical watches and they tend to fall apart. He wears his on an identical nato now after he somehow wore some of the links in the bracelet away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Jimmy74 said:


> I got my dad one of these, he beats it to death and it keeps going. He always wanted a speedy, but lives on a farm&#8230; apparently tractors, chainsaws and fencing don't mix with mechanical watches and hey tend to fall apart. He wears his on an identical nato now after he somehow wore some of the links in the bracelet away!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great watch. Looks like a Speedy at a glance, and tough as nails.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Double tap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Santa approved


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Very cool watch! Love the PVD.


Thanks man. Loving it.

Btw
Where did you get that rubber strap? I need one  is that from Ofrei?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep that was my thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

Oris Aquis Green


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Let there be light.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks man. Loving it.
> 
> Btw
> Where did you get that rubber strap? I need one  is that from Ofrei?
> ...


You bet, Ofrei.com. 
It's a bargain!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINN LE 103









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Orient Blue Mako with Blue/white nato.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## skot777 (Sep 12, 2015)

Boschett Cave Dweller ETA


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the Alpina PVD big date chrono on Art's charcoal canvas.
> Time to go home and chill.
> 
> B
> ...


What's with putting it on the other hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Today my Sinn 103 ST TY.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Bit blurry&#8230; it's dark here


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6291538
> View attachment 6291554


We can call this one a BEAST!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> What's with putting it on the other hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The other hand?
It's the right hand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Venkat said:


> Omega SMP on a blue strap! I don't know whether this looks ok or crazy! Have a great day guys!!


It looks great, is what it looks.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

flyersandeagles said:


> Evening switch to Sumo on MM300 with a nice Stone Enjoy By 12/25/2015. Does it get any better than this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Adding both the Seiko and the Stone to my wish list.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SNAD61


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ML Pontos DualTime concept diver again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX for the first time this week. Yum.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

41Mets said:


> UX for the first time this week. Yum.


Nice combo


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The other hand?
> It's the right hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Your honor, the people present Exhibit L:



Jeep99dad said:


> I decided to give the BP a break and give my blue sub some wrist time. She is my favorite after all
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> Your honor, the people present Exhibit L:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wear my watches on the right wrist 50% of the time. I prefer it for larger watches especially, like the Pam and the Alpina's. My right wrist is 1/4" larger. It's also always been a preference. In fact , when I was younger I wore my watch mostly on the right wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Decorating the house this weekend.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

Explorer II


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not a great photo but I wanted to show the pattern on the dial. You can't see it in most photos...just glossy black.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Beautiful day in the SC low country. Shared with great friends and an out of focus Bell and Ross 02-92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dig the lume. Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

My favorite daily SKX 007.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's been a while since I had the 103 on the sting ray strap.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Been moving furniture all day and strapping in for UFC 194 calls for a changing of the guard--off with the SKX and on with the Speedy Pro. More excited about this card than any in recent memory. Starting things off right with one of my favorite take out spots (authentic Chinese eats from the best local spot) and one of my favorite beers (Rogue Dead Guy).


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Corporate Christmas party round 2


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Kiger got the nod after laying carpet all morning!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My beater beater



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

martinv76 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


New shoes!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Weekend with the Baron:


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sunday morning and the weekend is half over!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

Louis Erard Regulateur


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> I just put this on. 40 years old NOS from China. It was running really slow - losing about 3-4 minutes in 24 hours, so I opened it up and moved the regulator lever up from the mid mark to the plus mark, and now - 21 hours later - it's keeping nearly perfect time... only about 15-20 seconds behind. So if it loses about 25 seconds in a 24 hours period,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it gained one minute in two days. I popped it again and readjusted and now it's running too fast. One more adjustment to the minus just a bit then I should be done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 Carbon #3 out 5 made









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

B&R Sunday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The regulator takes a bit of getting used to but only a bit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the ML Pontos S Dual Time on the Hirsch Pure rubber. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)

Lazy Sunday with the latest piece...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX in NYC traffic.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Watching The Nutcracker in Orlando while my youngest tyke is sleeping on my chest.


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Right now there it is week end watch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rainy day, perfect for the Oris 65


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Gemini handwinder on chocolate suede NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Gemini handwinder on chocolate suede NATO


I know I've said this before, and I hate repeating myself (so you know it must be important when I do).....

That tuning fork seconds hand makes me weak in the knees!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

justadad said:


> I know I've said this before, and I hate repeating myself (so you know it must be important when I do).....
> 
> That tuning fork seconds hand makes me weak in the knees!!


It is pretty sweet to look at it, I'll give you that. I've had this watch for over a year and still absolutely love it.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GP Traveler :]


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi today for a busy day of shopping for the kids, at this point I'm exhausted!


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

009


----------



## mukhliz (Sep 16, 2012)

One of my favourite...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Winding down the night









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Christmas shopping

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great week all


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

116613lb today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhrmensch said:


> View attachment 6312826
> Have a great week all


What a fantastic case/bezel/crystal
Combo. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!

Pam 005 on an old SNPR bridle leather strap to kick off the work week. Love how that leather has aged, beautiful patina that my pic doesn't show 

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Ocean7 for the start of the week. Have a great week all!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Milgauss for the work week

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A nice start to the week


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dcnpatience (Nov 30, 2015)

My Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub just came back from "drydock" (watch repair guy), and I'm wearing it today on an espresso leather NATO strap.

Because it's rainy and grey here in northeastern Wisconsin, I've got my Pendleton board shirt on and the second time zone of the watch is set to La Jolla.

The cities listed on the rotating inner ring are all beaches or ports -- La Jolla, Lanai, Hamilton Island, Okinawa, Phuket, Jumeirah, Porto Cervo, Punta Del Este.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Any fans out there?


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saving up for the Aqua Terra 8500 movement or the Globemaster


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got a Strapcode Super Engineer II for my original Mako...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Laco Flieger tonight still on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. It's a pretty cool watch for the $. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Any fans out there?
> View attachment 6316786


I was born and live in Benfica, so....SLB, SLB, glorioso SLB!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

QUOTE=Jeep99dad;23446610]Laco Flieger tonight still on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. It's a pretty cool watch for the $. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]

This leather fit very well on a pilot!


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Monster is glad to be home.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for me today, I hope everyone has a great week ahead!


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

AAMC said:


> I was born and live in Benfica, so....SLB, SLB, glorioso SLB!


Beautiful futbol fan you have there!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just back from service. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

From earlier today, Sinn 144









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Scurfa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Laco Flieger tonight still on Drew's WWII Belgian leather. It's a pretty cool watch for the $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A B-dial Laco Fleiger is on my short short list. Very nice on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Throwback post, because I like that beaded bracelet. Where is it from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Graffiti

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn on strapcode mesh


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

At the eye doc


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sea-Gull military on brown leather


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> Throwback post, because I like that beaded bracelet. Where is it from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kinds words on the Laco, hope you get that B dial.

The braided leather is from KingKords on IG and he sells on Etsy too. Use JEEPDAD20 for 20% off if he doesn't have holiday discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Day off and in town having a few drinks before a cholesterol busting dinner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going with the B&R 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps vintage leather strap. 
Still digging this watch and want the 126 Carbon Orange LE next 

Have a great day. 
B

Icicle lights reflection in the spirit of Xmas, an awesome holiday filled with Joy 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tourby time. Have a great day all.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

TISELL No. 157 Hand-wind


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Louis Erard Regulator :]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

gward4 said:


> Tourby time. Have a great day all.


Very nice. But you can't post a picture of a Tourby without also posting the case back. It's in the forum rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Old school Longines UltraChron.


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Squale 1521 on Milanese bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the kinds words on the Laco, hope you get that B dial.
> 
> The braided leather is from KingKords on IG and he sells on Etsy too. Use JEEPDAD20 for 20% off if he doesn't have holiday discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you for this. I always admired those leather braided bracelets you had in pics. I'll have to pick up a few in the future.


----------



## jaesunlee82 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, no joke, got to try on the Chicago Blackhawks 2015 Stanley Cup ring, posted the pic up on fb and more people liked my watch.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

xxjorelxx said:


> Old school Longines UltraChron.


Wow, that's gorgeous!



Texcowboy9 said:


>


Very nice. I'm starting to really take notice Ball lately. Interesting history and company.



jmode81 said:


> Squale 1521 on Milanese bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. This in blue or maybe yellow is on my shortlist for a diver in 2016.

Really, 3 gorgeous watches in a row there.


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

My recently acquired Seamaster Pro on a brand new Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Hamilton BelowZero accompanying me in picking up the kids today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

photo upload sites


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Borealis Seahawk on my "Boba Fett Strap."


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

My wannabe "garage door"


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Casio Marlin FT-100W "Fish En Time"









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Techne Sparrowhawk today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the kinds words on the Laco, hope you get that B dial.
> 
> The braided leather is from KingKords on IG and he sells on Etsy too. Use JEEPDAD20 for 20% off if he doesn't have holiday discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


This guy, he even has his own custom discount code. 

Is the beaded one in the pic from M&H? I might have snooped your IG a little for that info... It looks like M&H only sells three beaded bracelets currently.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> This guy, he even has his own custom discount code.
> 
> Is the beaded one in the pic from M&H? I might have snooped your IG a little for that info... It looks like M&H only sells three beaded bracelets currently.


The bead bracelet I have on today is from MHBracelets indeed. I have some from KingKords too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki Field...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way home


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Oops


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Damasko DK10 for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ML Pontos S dual time on Hirsch Pure

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Night time


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wearing this one again&#8230; has been away so long it need some attention

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

It's Speedy Tuesday. What else would I wear?

View attachment 6333274


View attachment 6333282


On a nice chestnut B&R leather band. Not gonna lie though. Missing my Sub like crazy. Can't wait for it to get back. Also wanting a Black Bay Noir for a work beater to keep my Speedy and Sub a little more for special occasions, and thinking of Panerais too--but the budget only goes so far. I see a sterile dial PAM homage in my future for true beater duties, because I think those big ol' cases look awesome when they're beat up.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## skot777 (Sep 12, 2015)

Under the superdome.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> Very nice. But you can't post a picture of a Tourby without also posting the case back. It's in the forum rules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A major oversight on my part. . To remedy the situation:


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Much better. Let's not let it happen again, k?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Yesterday's pic of today's watch.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

1930's Zenith









Also the dial in my avatar


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Berkbinder and Brown T46 V2 in titanium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Deep blue with my new black nato strap








Marty Smith


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 big date chrono on Art's Horween Chromexcel burgundy leather strap. This watch is still a favorite and it's not even an automatic 

Have a great day.
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok School. Rado Diastar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Stowa right now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Keeping it simple this morning!


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

Bambino


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

ronnie.mckinney2 said:


> View attachment 6337434
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO senator sixties for hump day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

My first quartz watch in a while:


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

View attachment 6340786


In the UPS browns today for work duties. Lots of rain. I hear turtles love rain, so naturally the 6309 felt like a good choice. Love this piece on an olive NATO.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the kinds words on the Laco, hope you get that B dial.
> 
> The braided leather is from KingKords on IG and he sells on Etsy too. Use JEEPDAD20 for 20% off if he doesn't have holiday discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You have your own discount code? That's awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

soaking.fused said:


>


I really need to get a hold of a Sub for myself. No date. Perfect timepiece.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Gonna Mako XL this Thursday


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Still dark at 7am.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can't help pulling out the old CG1120 every now and again...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

As usual, slumming with another Seiko.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain 500 Fathoms









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6347801


Which mechanism is inside this watch?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Heading to work earlier this morning








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally got my early Christmas present!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

This one again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

martinv76 said:


> Which mechanism is inside this watch?


Probably the Miyota 9015

Helson Watch


----------



## Clino (Jan 19, 2011)

DS Action


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer today, looking forward to the weekend and our private Christmas party Saturday.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got the momentum to endure my girl's bball practice.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting patiently for wife's OES Christmas party to start.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

Nomos Orion for the office:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pontos S dual time 1/1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sub today:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Probably the Miyota 9015
> 
> Helson Watch


Bronze with eta 2824, steel with miyota 9015.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## reid123watches (May 30, 2015)

I love the black dial


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

reid123watches said:


> I love the black dial


? Which one?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Afternoon change


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

4:30am and the wife, son and I are sitting in the theater waiting for Star Wars to start. ?









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the closest I get to a Darth Vader watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

My favorite watch ever so far. Blue sub and will go on a new blue Timefactor NATO later.. Barbie time .  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ [] ^^

Me too


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> ^^ [] ^^
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


 nicely done. 
You are a man of great taste ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6357089


This engraving work is so hot it MUST be on more than one page!!

D-to-the-Ay-to-the-Um my friend!!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Im jelaous

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Out finishing up Christmas shopping.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love it. Especially the hour hand.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B29 on Horween









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Friend helping with the unwrapping


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing Android today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro for me today, I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

got that same watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Arrived a day early. Well played, *amazon*.


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Fresh off of USPS truck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My beater skx007 swapped to Strapcode solid oyster. This pic while out delivering earlier today.


----------



## Gecko (Aug 26, 2011)

New to me Panolunar.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black monster for the night


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ulotny said:


>


Nice shot


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6357089


Dayum is right. Who did the engraving work? I might have a job for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Black monster for the night


You make anagrams out of your decorations too! This used to say Happy Halloween.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

humphrj said:


> View attachment 6363641
> 
> 
> My beater skx007 swapped to Strapcode solid oyster. This pic while out delivering earlier today.


Hey humphrj, good to see a fellow UPSer here. My SKX007 is my go-to beater for UPS too. How long have you been with the company and how long have you been doing package car delivery?


----------



## Blarpie (Dec 12, 2015)

Approaching midnight with Citizen NY2300. Don't see these too much anymore.


----------



## Blarpie (Dec 12, 2015)

Blarpie said:


> Approaching midnight with Citizen NY2300. Don't see these too much anymore.


Why'd that come out rotated?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

steadyrock said:


> Dayum is right. Who did the engraving work? I might have a job for them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forum member vilts. I did a thread on it in the Affordables forum.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot


Thanks


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Court_m3 (Dec 13, 2015)

My favorite Seiko Kinetic 15 years old


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Hi joshuagull PM sent


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient SK


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Weiss on a Drew Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 on duty this morning, for party preparations


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Beater for Saturday am


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Trying different bands with the Lum-Tec B29









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Saturday rehearsal


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Saturday rehearsal


Saturday rehearsal


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

You know what? I'm going to kick back with a beer and surf me some WUS for a while.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Hadley-Roma classin' up my *Weekender.

*


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

I guess it'll be another Sinn-ful Saturday!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Parnis vintage pilot


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pre-Christmas adult beverage store run.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

Will be taking this Seiko SKX007 out for a swim at the beach this afternoon:


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Trying different bands with the Lum-Tec B29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually I don't like leather but looks very good on this PVD pilot


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bit of a temperature change from yesterday's 41c.
Plummeted nearly 20c from a peak of 39c around 11am.
Gotta love Melbourne weather. Where else can you get 4 seasons in one day?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

We went to the nutcracker tonight



















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Starting Sunday with the OVM


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO for the party last night, which was a big success.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> GO for the party last night, which was a big success.


AWESOME. Love that watch.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

New arrival for me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


> AWESOME. Love that watch.


Thank you sir, I love it as well.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Girlfriend mentioned that a watch would be nice. For Christmas, I got her started on a cheapo and she's already taking wrist shots. Guys, I think I'm in the process of building another monster.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning, I've been wearing the Laco Augsburg Flieger watch. Laco made one of the original German B-Uhr Pilot watch for new Luftwaffe-new German Airforce under ...... 1935- among 5 brands: ALS, Laco, Stowa, Wempe and to a smaller degree IWC. 
I was reading about pilot watches as I was shopping for the Laco and cross-shopped the Archimede as well. I found out that ALS and Laco were the only two to use German made in-house movements then. Although they were also German brands, Wempe and Stowa used Swiss made mvts. Wempe also assembled watches for ALS and Laco due to volume limitations for a period of time. 
Obviously I much prefer today's available smaller size offering in the 40-44mm range to the original 55mm size.
I still have my Laco on the WWII Belgian leather DrewStraps Leather, as it's the best combo so fast based on that I have in the 20mm strap box 










Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Aviator 24 hour with Mother Russia NATO.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Chronoswiss Timemaster on a Dimodell shark strap.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Bell & Ross Airborne I to finish up the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JOSE G said:


> Chronoswiss Timemaster on a Dimodell shark strap.
> View attachment 6381186
> View attachment 6381194


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vintage Seiko ana-digi. Thinking of selling.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hope all are having a great Sunday


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

gward4 said:


> Hope all are having a great Sunday


My favourite sea master!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Garmin Forerunner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That_Turtle said:


> View attachment 6381778


I really dig this combo. Well done !


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai 368 and football!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## swatch_crotch (Dec 12, 2014)

andrewfear said:


> Panerai 368 and football!
> 
> Beautiful. Also, Go Pack, Go!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller today and this evening, I love the holiday season too bad it's so short.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Just trying out my 1962 Hammy for the 2nd day. Spent parts of the day checking it against the car clock on a long drive. Running good in this pic, but behind a few mins over 7 hrs.


----------



## Kingsman (Nov 15, 2015)

Bambino rose gold


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

castlk said:


>


That is really nice!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Super Engineer II


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue Monday


----------



## jofro (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone.

Starting the short week with the Bell&Ross 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStrap leather.

Have a great day. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## deuxani (Oct 9, 2014)

My new daily beater


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Starting the short week with the Bell&Ross 123 GMT on a DrunkArtStrap leather.
> 
> ...


Brice, you should be a professional wrist model. Everything you wear looks great!


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice Simon.

I've always liked these.



DMCBanshee said:


> Barbos Marine Blue On Super Engineer II


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn 103 St Acrylic - love that dome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding!! Love it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh when, oh when will the blue one arrive?!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still loving my new *Strapcode Super Engineer II *on my _Blue Mako...

_


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Corvid today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Gecko (Aug 26, 2011)

It'll be this one for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Nice Simon.
> 
> I've always liked these.


Thanks Brian! It's a nice watch for the price.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this MWW Tatoskok today, I love the dial on this one!


----------



## Rick-Holland (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SBGA011 =]


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

From '76. Have box/papers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Outstanding!! Love it.


Thank you! The sarbs are so awesome for the money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nomos club to start the short week.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

@Rick-Holland - Nice watch!

H18 on me today.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Blumo on a rainy day. 65 degrees 3 days before Christmas - really?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

No word of a lie...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

franco60 said:


> From '76. Have box/papers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! What model and size is it? Thanks for sharing.

Gary


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the new arrived, MWW Tatoskok


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just a simple '78 Timex automatic on a slow kind of day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Rainy day deserves a diver!
Classic steel and black. 
Headed out, grabbed the Kiger,
never lookin back!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Deep Blue Master 1000


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Rolex DeepSea Dweller James Cameron on Bas and Lokes strap

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My dad called this an "old man watch" and then proved it by trying to abscond with it!
He likes it a lot, so the same watch/bracelet combo is wrapped and sitting under the tree for him.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Stowa Baumuster B Flieger


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lemania 5100 powered Speedy "Mark 4.5" c.1045 176.0012


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

...when you have time on your hands


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

prairieoyster said:


> View attachment 6398081


Classy!

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Just a simple '78 Timex automatic on a slow kind of day.
> 
> View attachment 6398713


Wow! This brings back memories.
I had this exact watch on a bracelet as a daily beater when I was in high school but didn't appreciate it. (I preferred the accuracy of Quartz Digital).
That watch was sent to hell and back.
One day my friends and I took turns throwing it as far as we could to try to break it and the damn thing kept ticking!
I started collecting bets on how long it would last.
Eventually managed to crack the crystal and turfed it, but not before I'd won enough to buy a new Casio "Melody Alarm" to replace it.
Would love to have both watches in my collection again if I could find them!
Ahh. The stupidity of youth...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot Moto GP limited edition 2005.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Stauer gets a lot of nasty things said about them, and for the most part they are true. The ridiculous advertising, boastful claims, and on and on.

All that aside, this watch had been dead reliable. It also hacks and hand winds and has a long (almost 50 hours by my unscientific measuring methods) reserve.

All in all, it's a look, and a watch I have grown to like.

I just wish I knew how to replace the strap!










Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

matlobi said:


> Stauer gets a lot of nasty things said about them, and for the most part they are true. The ridiculous advertising, boastful claims, and on and on.
> 
> All that aside, this watch had been dead reliable. It also hacks and hand winds and has a long (almost 50 hours by my unscientific measuring methods) reserve.
> 
> ...


That lug design looks like a broken wrist waiting to happen if one was to snag it on something.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> That lug design looks like a broken wrist waiting to happen if one was to snag it on something.


Your wrists are tiny twigs?!?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Your wrists are tiny twigs?!?


Na, my wrists are 7.5 inch, those lugs are rope snags on my boat. Seen sailors wrists broken by poor line technique and those lugs are asking for trouble.

On my left hand, Kontiki










On my right, Francis Drake


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's the SNKN01 from the Recraft series, 140-200!
> I may also get the green one or this one with the numeral dial
> 
> 
> ...


Fyi Amazon has a deal on the blue SNKN01 right now, for $109 with free one day shipping! I'm buying one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

A touch of Class(ima)


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Seen sailors wrists broken by poor line technique and those lugs are asking for trouble.


Seriously? Good grief.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Citizen Chronomaster









Sent via Phone


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Blumo on this gorgeous 73 degrees day
.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

Seiko SKX007:


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gary Drainville said:


> I love it! What model and size is it? Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gary


It's 44mn (huge for era of course) and is Valjoux 7733 movement but no model designation. I have several Snorkel/Oceanographer models and a surfboard 666 ft chrono (also Valjoux 7733), but this cushion case, tropical style chrono I've never seen before. When I saw it, had to have it. Paid full ask from great Aussie seller. Was here a week later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Tuesdays choice.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

It's Grand Seiko Tuesday!


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

A beautiful watch to go with the beautiful view over Amsterdam from my desk.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure Happy It's Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## double_a (Dec 19, 2015)

This one for cruising


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

Christmas is coming


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aqua Terra on Hirsch Lucca










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have a Tunariffic Christmas!


----------



## jrodr148 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

franco60 said:


> It's 44mn (huge for era of course) and is Valjoux 7733 movement but no model designation. I have several Snorkel/Oceanographer models and a surfboard 666 ft chrono (also Valjoux 7733), but this cushion case, tropical style chrono I've never seen before. When I saw it, had to have it. Paid full ask from great Aussie seller. Was here a week later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! I'll keep an eye out for this one. The size is perfect and hard to find from that era - I have a Bulova from my birth year (1963) but it is wayyy too small for my wrist.

Gary


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

A little less stress at work today...haven't posted in a while...


----------



## smoothsweephand (Sep 11, 2012)

Seiko 009 mod homage vintage Pan American Rolex.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crazy morning at work already, running behind for my morning wruw 
Just went for a cup of joe to make it through the rest of the day

Pam Wednesday here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako XL


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Perilo (Jan 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Bit of a temperature change from yesterday's 41c.
> Plummeted nearly 20c from a peak of 39c around 11am.
> Gotta love Melbourne weather. Where else can you get 4 seasons in one day?
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Maine... C'mon. Our slogan is if you don't like the weather..wait a minute.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mido Baroncelli :]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

prairieoyster said:


> View attachment 6408201


Very nice timepiece!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Brown bullhead









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Crazy morning at work already, running behind for my morning wruw
> Just went for a cup of joe to make it through the rest of the day
> 
> Pam Wednesday here


There's something about Panerai. Beautiful piece. I love my 510.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Morning coffee with company


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Orient Star WT in festive clothing, ready for Christmas


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Valour Sopwith Aviator

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Time to sit back and chill.
Christmas shopping is officially done.

Switching to this.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My elderly *SEIKO*...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Just received this massive mother of a pilot watch... Ridiculous but fun!

First impressions here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/jara...9.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2704569?page=1


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Amvox1 for the last work day of the week. Looking forward the annual Christmas Eve cookie baking with my two youngest tomorrow.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hl247b (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

On a Worn & Wound horween. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Switching it up for the evening


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Last watch of 2015


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Not much beats good old Indigo for bed wear.


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panatime said:


> View attachment 6414617


What is that watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice - I like this CitizenM


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GETS said:


>


Gorgeous watch that sneaks way under the radar, man. Nice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego **500m, **Happy Holidays guys!*_
*







*_


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It's Christmas Eve and I'm out in a tshirt. Yeah, this is sooooo normal.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Stowa PD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Xmas eve. I'm hoping I can leave work at a decent time to meet my family for our early Christmas Eve dinner at our house. 
It'll be the Tudor blue sub on Perlon today. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

About to embark on an 8.5 hr drive in very nice weather - from OH to MI and back. Here's my Copernicus.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with the MWW Tatoskok for a family ATV ride.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting today with the seldom worn Great White


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Boo


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

On Panatime strap


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My first Accutron. Freshly serviced, new crystal and new lizard strap that I swapped to this cause the lizard was too short. 

Already addicted to the hum.










Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

At Christmas mass with family...an hour early.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

My precious ... X-Wind









Picture from few days ago, still wearing it though ;-)


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

My son turns 6 tonight at 10pm. Happy Birthday, Grant.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Lookin good!!



usfpaul82 said:


>


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing like a delayed flight after a day of work to start the holidays off! At least I've got my trust Galactic Chrono to keep me company. Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Junghans got the nod for holiday cookie making this evening.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Certina Titanium Diver. So light on the wrist, and easy on the eyes.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Chinese food and a movie (very traditional). Happy, merry etc to all!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm liking the Mako.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I got my Boschett DWP for Christmas day!! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays guys enjoy all moments with your family!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!

Not a white Christmas this year, unlike last year. Over 50F here in the northeast USA today!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

1917 Elgin white star dial.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas All!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas, all! Had a great morning opening presents and eating cinnamon rolls with the wife and little one (and snuck in a little photography playing around before everyone woke up). Little ones bring the joy back to the holidays in a big way. Now, we play--and the Sub is the choice of the day.

View attachment 6430498

View attachment 6430514


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a 007 xmas!


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Christmas with Mokume Gane on the Cape


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!!










This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

seemed appropriate for Christmas



















Merry Christmas gentleman

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know if I should trust these guys working on my Vostok...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Enjoying a fire lox bagel, moose mug full of egg nog, Holiday tubes from my music server and some NBA Yuletide action.


----------



## mav616 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, the kids have worked hard at destroying the house, and the whole clan is finally fed and content! Time for a walk (gotta make the best of this 71° east coast weather!) Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Enjoying a fire lox bagel, moose mug full of egg nog, Holiday tubes from my music server and some NBA Yuletide action.


Miamm, looks delicious


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Bulova Accutron 262khz this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

My Midnight Blue Celadon Imperial&#8230; Redefining having a Blue Christmas since 2015 

Have a thoroughly smashing Christmas weekend ahead friends! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

The Damasko on food prep duties and on a custom denim strap from Clover Straps.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

My Midnight Blue Celadon Imperial&#8230; Redefining having a Blue Christmas since 2015 

Have a thoroughly smashing Christmas weekend ahead friends! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html

View attachment 6433210
View attachment 6433242
View attachment 6433258


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not nearly enough supervisors standing around, that's for sure!



DMCBanshee said:


> I don't know if I should trust these guys working on my Vostok...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> View attachment 6420098


Wow!! That looks fantastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas from our furry fam  or is it a selfie?? ;-)









I wore my Tudor blue sub again today, never took it off yesterday. 









I found two tropic straps in my stocking so I played Barbie with my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040 and Tudor sub... 

















So still the sub on the wrist but on rubber 









Thank you Santa!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Christmas Prime Rib










& mimosas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!! Happy Festivus to the rest of us!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I love these sweet little hands and feet!! After having a long term foster placement leave our family a month ago my family has truly been blessed with this little one!









Edit: funny story! Not 20 seconds after posting this sweet little thing had a MASSIVE POOPSPLOSION!! And a wardrobe change was in order for us both!!!


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Family time with Breitling and babies. Hope all y'all are with kith and kin this holiday season. Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

easyP said:


> View attachment 6434034


That dial is just perfectly beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> It's Christmas Eve and I'm out in a tshirt. Yeah, this is sooooo normal.


Meanwhile in SoCal we're wearing jackets and sweaters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That dial is just perfectly beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you sir!! I secretly wish they'd kept the applied logo and induces, but as a tool watch lover I'm totally okay with this pared down version


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Berkbinder and Brown T46 v2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Like father, like son


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I've just put on my Citizen Eco-Drive black watch with a NATO strap. Sorry the photo is so dark.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boingyman (Dec 25, 2015)

Got my present. Almost thought the chrono wasn't working, but it's going strong now!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko f1 Honda Racing Team

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Visconti Abyssus 3000m titanium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Been pretty impressed with some of Timex's designs lately. Found this Weekender under the tree.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Clean simple and classic and very cost effective, the perfect "weekend" watch to wear. See what I did there.....weekender.










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Just another pic!










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Megalodon and a Christmas present.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Trying to decide whether to go into town or sit on my ass all day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Have a great Saturday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

On target for a great 2016 with a Seiko Landmaster and a precision 308







Ringing the Christmas steel at 200









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Father-in-law surprised me with a back set 214 he found in a box of his late father's possessions.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Saturday. Wearing the PVD Alpina big date chrono on Art's charcoal canvas. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett WUS DWP for outdoor work...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet ocean today to go watch the new Star Wars flick with the family and extended family.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Belated Merry Christmas!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

It's a tail of two observers.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Having lunch here in Venice!
Have a nice day all 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowing this morning


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sportin the 5 this morning. Heading out to see The Force Awakens with the kiddos! My second time, their first. They'll love it and I'll hope it's better the second go around!!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yesterday evening I switched to my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono but didn't have time to post it. I am still wearing it this morning. I put it on the tropic strap I got from Santa 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono


That's awesome!! 
I paid for mine but haven't heard back in weeks... Been very little communication in fact. I am really looking forward to getting mine. The blue dial looks fantastic. 
Did they send you a tracking number after you made the final payment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Perilo (Jan 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yesterday evening I switched to my vintage Omega Seamaster chrono but didn't have time to post it. I am still wearing it this morning. I put it on the tropic strap I got from Santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a beauty.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

justadad said:


> Sportin the 5 this morning. Heading out to see The Force Awakens with the kiddos! My second time, their first. They'll love it and I'll hope it's better the second go around!!


I really like the Seiko 5, I so need to pick one up!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Hanging out with kids at the arcade. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Texas_Esq said:


> I really like the Seiko 5, I so need to pick one up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thanks! It has amazing bang/buck! Fills the void of a mid size field pretty well! Great lume, as you would expect, but I wish the numbers were lumed also. Just hands and markers on the chapter ring.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Time for some vino










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I love this cheap-ass watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched back to the PVD Alpina Big Date chrono on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas earlier for a bike ride with Z and Turbo, and some chores. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the Alpinist today for chores around the house and playing with the kids.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Relaxing in bed watching the Giants/Vikings game.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

justadad said:


> Thanks! It has amazing bang/buck! Fills the void of a mid size field pretty well! Great lume, as you would expect, but I wish the numbers were lumed also. Just hands and markers on the chapter ring.


Wicked watch. I had the 13. It is an amazing watch for the money. Awesome field vibe to it.

The 17 has the lumed numbers.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


CAT!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Sinn 104


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Way too early to be up today....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to all. Glad it's a 4-day work week 
Starting with the Pam 005 on Art's lambskin strap. Super light and comfortable.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## akaRatty (Mar 2, 2015)

Been a good Xmas! My wife is awesome


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

"Prime" example of a solid watch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The plant means nothing except the watch looked better next to it than the table I was sitting at. ?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Is this the lemania one or the More recent model?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

5600


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Spring cleaning


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Usually I don't like leather but looks very good on this PVD pilot


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Sporting my vintage Zenith Victorious today


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It should not be 78° in NC during late December!! Gonna make the most of it though!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Gotta give swatch credit. They replaced my battery for free and buffed out the plastic even though the scratches were really deep. Got this when I was about 8 years old. Still works!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Had to grab and go this morning, and the 757 was still running. 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SEIKO =]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> Spring cleaning


Awesome watch!


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Normally I prefer Rolex on the oyster bracelet by a large margin to any other options, but good grief does that Polar Exp II look good on the green NATO.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Out stomping through puddles with the kiddo this morning in duck weather. The Sub fit the bill nicely. Ultimately work calls though, so I swapped out to the SKX007 on Strapcode Endmill to go move some equipment around. Psyched about this short work week. Ready for NYE.


----------



## Athelen (Dec 28, 2015)

Wingman Watch just got it off kickstarter today. Have to say I am impressed


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos handled the soggy weather is style today.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Monday afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wearing a 1968 back-set Accutron whilst browsing WUS and Ebay watch listings.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the simple and affordable Laco Flieger on a DrewStraps tonight. 
Love this watch/combo.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ocean GMT Black


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

There you go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Lovely dial at different lights


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful watch! I haven't seen that one before.



hozburun said:


> Lovely dial at different lights


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks  Epos Passion 3402

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image posting


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok, winter storm warning today we will receive 10-14" of snow.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing my newest addition on my birthday!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!

Awesome addition.
Hope you have a terrific day.



Aggie88 said:


> Wearing my newest addition on my birthday!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

We're getting the same storm Simon. First one of the year so I can't complain.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am going with my Bell&Ross 123 GMT on leather this morning and packed 5 others for a small GTG tonight with five local WIS/buddies including our local AD(Patek, Rolex, Pam, Nomos, UN, TUDOR...) who maybe will bring a few beauties with him ;-)
Cheers. B









This is not a good photo but I love the dome on on this watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I am going with my Bell&Ross 123 GMT on leather this morning and packed 5 others for a small GTG tonight with five local WIS/buddies including our local AD(Patek, Rolex, Pam, Nomos, UN, TUDOR...) who maybe will bring a few beauties with him ;-)
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


got to say I am a big fan of the B&R 123.
the dial is so clean and balanced. yes it does take cues from the Expl II especially the orange 24 hour hand but I love it.
superbe choix


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fromtoronto (Feb 24, 2015)

Wearing my Citizen AT9010-52M - Eli Manning limited (though I'm not a football nor Eli fan. just like the design)


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Tag Heuer Carrera 1887 Anthracite

Have a great day gents









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TUDOR NF :]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying this MWW Tatoskok On Mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> got to say I am a big fan of the B&R 123.
> the dial is so clean and balanced. yes it does take cues from the Expl II especially the orange 24 hour hand but I love it.
> superbe choix


Merci!
I have to say I had never heard of this model until I walked into my AD for a B&R event months ago, I fell in love with it and walked out with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Omega SMP 2531.80 today! Have a great day guys!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

41Mets said:


> ...when you have time on your hands


Tom Seaver ?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Trident Tuesday


----------



## krikolibri (Dec 29, 2015)

brand new steinhart maxi ltd edition


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn 103 in snowy Hartford CT...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

Marina Militare GMT


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Simple but attractive Timex weekender chrono received as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)

My newly finished pilot.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont Alt1-C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B18









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

Vintage Accutron today.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Flieger chrono today


----------



## marozi (Dec 27, 2015)

Citizen Navihawk on a "Bond NATO" strap from Crown and Buckle.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marozi (Dec 27, 2015)

marozi said:


> Citizen Navihawk on a "Bond NATO" strap from Crown and Buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oris 65' today


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seiko


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

The Traveling Watch!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

The last Speedy Tuesday of 2015 but much more importantly today was my daughter's 4th birthday. Makes sense I'd wear my favorite watch ever to hang out with my favorite kid ever. Took the day off work, played Candy Land, built a bunny at Build-A-Bear, open presents, ate cotton candy ice cream with gummy bears and sprinkles on top and just had a great time all around.

View attachment 6476866

View attachment 6476882


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of these 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

i wish i was wearing this but did try it on today at a local AD... the sales lady did like my BLNR though


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

GO today

Cheers


----------



## Linense (Apr 8, 2010)

Just now!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a field watch day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Seiko SARG009. Causal in the office until after the new year!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor blue sub on grey nato today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't wait till Friday off. Then call Saturday..bleh. One of those days..at least it finally stopped snowing! I'll be wearing this new P.O.for the foreseeable future.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Navitimer 01


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

my new darling that I've been lusting after since 2012...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oak & Oscar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Tudor Prince Oysterdate


----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)

Black Bay Blue


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Black & Blue


----------



## whitestig (Apr 2, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Strela 3133 on the wrist today


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Laco Atacama


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screen grab


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One PO a day keeps the doctor away










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Sea Urchin today


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Sub today. It's such a comfortable piece. Ready to wrap up work and get to the four day weekend and New Years celebrations.

View attachment 6484569


View attachment 6484577


View attachment 6484561


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Datejust 116200 white batons on jubilee


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Oft imitated but never equaled Omega Planet Ocean 8500 XL today. About to watch the Fightin Texas Aggies drub the Louisville Cardinals in the a music City Bowl. Gig em Aggies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NezumiStudios Voiture on an old Drew canvas I love.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Amazing lume! |>



T-hunter said:


>


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gig'Em! |>



BreitlingAggie said:


> Oft imitated but never equaled Omega Planet Ocean 8500 XL today. About to watch the Fightin Texas Aggies drub the Louisville Cardinals in the a music City Bowl. Gig em Aggies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquatimer today, too bad all the lights will be coming down soon.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Trying this MWW Tatoskok On Mesh


Looks good! Might try it on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

All the best for '16!
Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hozburun said:


>


Beautiful. What a clean dial. Love the touch of red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Last day of work this year!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am closing 2015 with my best purchase of the year! Love this particular Alpina Startimer model, the Fliegerstaffel 1, and it's seen the most wrist time.

Hope you all have a great and safe New Year's Eve!!

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Headed to get cabbage & black eyed peas... plus most important BEER


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy New Year! Wishing you all the best for 2016.

Lew and Huey Phantom B dial DLC


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hope everybody has a very happy New Year's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the bracelet where, ultimately, I think it belongs. So much so I've double posted the picture and it won't let me remove it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Off to ring in the new year with my Cricket. I'm really ringing it in too, the alarm is set.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Last watch of 2015


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Gray robe, gray perlon, gray fella.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Funny I'm having the same problem today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started today with the chronoscope, just love the concave subdials with the convex crystal.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Venator Watches Reticle....


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Out hiking on a beautiful winter day....


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

On New Year's Eve, I'm wearing my Accutron Gemini Automatic Chronograph on Hirsch blue Kevlar strap.

Tonight, I'll wear something a bit more elegant.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

You ALL have a Happy & Safe New Year. don't do anything I wouldn't do

for now the LLD no date










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Daini 62Mas today. One of my favorites.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Beautiful watch and pooch!
That's my favorite Doxa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

happy New Years









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Waiting for the fireworks at Legoland.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Speedy switch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Omega for the new year

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Omega for the new year
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


I too have that wonderful watch!








Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Still 2015 here. Going to ring it in with my favorite purchase and most worn watch of the year. 
Sinn 144 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Wear that one a lot happy new year everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Another New Year working past midnight...the year can only get better!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy new year all!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Decorations back in the attic, ready for the new year


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Seiko Sumo with coconut.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy new year fellas!


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Scuba Dude to start the year. Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Go Cats beat Tennessee!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Worn yesterday after getting my new mesh bracelet sized.





And this was later in the afternoon for the evening's festivities.

Alpina 130 Pilot Heritage


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the year off with the first dive watch I ever bought back in 1998.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

First hike of the new year, beautiful day again!


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Everest63 said:


> The Scuba Dude to start the year. Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a scuba dude but lost it some where and soo pissed at my self for that....seeing the little guy make me missing him.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Kiger on the tractor!! Y'all have a happy New Year!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 6492449


Awesomeness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy new year to all!!

I am starting 2016 with some color and a favorite  #AlpinaPower 
Love the PVD Startimer on the Orange DrunkArtStrap

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

justadad said:


> Kiger on the tractor!! Y'all have a happy New Year!!


Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Go Cats beat Tennessee!!


Best Sinn for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

estrickland said:


> Daini 62Mas today. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 6496889


Freaking awesome!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

9211


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy New Year all!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

prairieoyster said:


> Out hiking on a beautiful winter day....
> View attachment 6496065





Buchmann69 said:


> Speedy switch
> View attachment 6498769


I am committed to reacquire both a PO 2500D and a speedy most likely 3570 in 2016 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

009 on zulu canvas to continue drinking festivities.

Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

My dads 1954 Omega Seamaster. Today, it gets a new crystal...broken since the 50s! Next, need to do something about the band


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy and prosperous new year everyone!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

The last watch of 2015 at the Houston Zoo with the kids

Thought y'all might enjoy some Tuna at the Zoo





































That's a live Rhino. Amazing creature.

The Houston Zoo is doing a lot to ensure that the rhinoceros species survives.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ML Pontos Retro


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa SS Diver One V2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6508562&d=1451694575"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh Yeah, The Seiko Blues............


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

This new guy is hogging all the wrist time. The rest of the winder gang is getting jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gym watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Gorgeous


thanks 41Mets; ML does not get a whole lot of love on this forum but for the money it is a very nicely made piece and the radial pattern on the crown is superb


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Having a hard time NOT wearing this watch....


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Biscuits and sausage gravy coming up.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

and the two selected for the day are:

Alpina Startimer and the PO


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

Victorinox date date officer auto on hand made strap. : )


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1950 Timex Skindiver.


























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Aqua Terra Chrono


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Second day of 2016 is a Seiko day


























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange V-Wolf for today on ss bracelet.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

47mm Athaya Pilot on black 3 ring NATO strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you're all having a great start of the new year, may 2016 bring you great Joy and health.... Maybe a few watches 
I went with the Panerai 005 on a DrunkArtStraps Horween Kodiak leather strap.

Have a great weekend. 
B



















I am waiting for my car to be done and as I dropped it off, it's much older brother was waiting too  Love those old Jeep Willis. It's funny how small they appear next to my TJ 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My love- I can't believe I'm doing it but it's on the sales forum with the 103 a sa b on its way very soon.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell*_ 43mm Pilot

_


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Haven't worn this one in a long time, ESQ Squadron. The mechanical compass is a cool feature. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch back the Alpina PVD Startimer on the orange DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this Alpinas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Ulotny said:


>


Beautiful Damasko, beautiful photo !


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

65' for a relaxing day with the kids, I guess the tree and lights will have to come down tomorrow.


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Just pulled this out of the mail.









Loving it so far.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

Dusk lume shot!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Glashutte Original Sport Evo and some sushi. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshilling (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Tissot PRS 330 for skiing.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Been into the 007 for a few days now...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

CT Scuderia on aftermarket rally.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

morning coffee speedy


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina for Sunday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the bracelet- my favorite combo


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm wearing the Alpinist today while taking down the lights and decorations. I always get a little bummed out when this day comes each year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa PVD Diver One for now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Back on the bracelet- my favorite combo


Looks great on bracelet and pretty much any straps :-!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hammy Jazzmaster cushion


----------



## stryder (Jun 24, 2014)

This


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Building shelves in the basement with this Chase-Durer









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late afternoon switch to the Pam on Art's brown Horween Kodiak strap. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















That's some straight hand stitch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

Gumboots.


----------



## bhall41 (Sep 28, 2010)

New boots. Peeka boo!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Evening swap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Gonna have to be the Ocean green..


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedmaster


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

New Orion 35mm


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

First day at work


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

Doing my tax today. :-( :-(









@watchbod

Facebook group: watchzoneuk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX on the coldest day of the winter so far. End of winter break? I guess bring on the cold.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Seamaster 120m for first Monday back


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to work


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach **Otago*


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

First now is here in the Czech Republic .


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Hope you all have a great start for 2016. 
I am kicking off the work week with the Pam on Art's Horween Kodiak leather. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Late '30s or early '40s Hamilton.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega day today with my grand nephew


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Valour Sopwith Aviator waiting for a shoulder X-ray 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

My Blue Orca @ least till the afternoon. Then maybe I'll switch !


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Waiting for the first day of work this year to finally be over.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Right now


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning fellas AK Regulator w/ Lebauches mvmnt which keeps spot on time more accurately then most of my collection,weird to say the least,but I did this little piece.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Orient Ray on mesh......


----------



## mackguy (Feb 4, 2014)

My "new" (previously my dad's) Constellation


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

009 w/zulu canvas...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sea Gull 6497 - 17 jewels


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New Gerlach mesh arrived.
My first mesh and I'm loving it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Victorinox Inox Red


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, it's a *PARNIS...

*


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

zeljko said:


> View attachment 6543690
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Two on each wrist and one in the pocket?!? Impressive!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good evening everyone. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening quartz rotation


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Wearing this homage and reading a bit about it's older cousins!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New strap just came from Suigeneric. I saw it on this watch months ago and it was out of stock. Just came in. Very high quality.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Started with the Amvox1 this morning










Evening switch to the Kingston


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Got mine in Aus today. So excited  ️️




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

merl said:


>


I love that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me  with my favorite watch. The Tudor sub is as great on nato as it is on the bracelet. 
Have a great day.
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Maybe not a winter look but lovin it


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarb035


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rado D-Star 200 chrono


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Sarb035


Much respect for the Sarb 035.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

So now winter decides to get here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Tools


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. Liked the PVD so much I also got the SS.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival. Liked the PVD so much I also got the SS.


I really like this! I've been digging alpina for a while now..if I ever decide to get a chronograph again...Alexander
Speedmaster and alpina would be a tough choice


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Tudor today....


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Stowa Flieger B Dial


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

delco714 said:


> I really like this! I've been digging alpina for a while now..if I ever decide to get a chronograph again...Alexander
> Speedmaster and alpina would be a tough choice


Thanks! I think they are underrated. Very well built watch imo.


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

Well a couple days a go... but still a fantastic piece any day or time. Sad that the crown isn't original. Would love any tips for that.


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Bell & Ross BR123 today


----------



## jmnelson75 (Nov 9, 2014)

My ode to all things Bond. Love the Omega Seamaster Spectre but out of this guys range so I took to modding.


----------



## jmnelson75 (Nov 9, 2014)

nice!


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Seawolf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with a Yellow one...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

This 1


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Nice hp 12c calculator in the background!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Casio World Cup Germany 2006 with dog

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Evening swap.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Could possibly be My favourite combo for this watch.....Black orient Ray on a black Hadley Roma with white stitching.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Shazam new arrival had to switch to strap since I do not have the required micro screw driver to shorten bracelet. Actually quite like it on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Modded Vostok Amphibian on shark mesh...









Later switched to an Android bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Citizen for me tonight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Citizen for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it on the navy NATO! How do you like the Promaster?


----------



## Br4m80 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Evening swap.


Nice strap Brian! Where you got it?


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

What strap is that, Brad? It looks sharp!



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6550794


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the Metro today


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

GS SBGH039









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepcdweller (Jan 10, 2015)

This Vintage one for today..Cheers









R-L-X / Omega


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Love it on the navy NATO! How do you like the Promaster?


Have had it for weeks and just took it out of the box to wear for the first time tonight. Was gonna sell it and got too busy... Forgot I had it. It's a little too round for my taste aesthetically speaking and it needs to have 22mm lugs to have a more fluid and less weird shape to me 
. I didn't think I'd wear it hence why it's been in the box since received weeks ago. But decided to give it a chance today. NATO seemed right. It may not be for everyone in terms of looks but it's one heck of a watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Aggie88 said:


> What strap is that, Brad? It looks sharp!


Thanks. It's a perlon strap from eBay seller TimesOfPlenty


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

83s Seiko Tuna SQ


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven't had occasion to wear this guy for a bit, so decided to air it out today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

thats a beauty ......


yankeexpress said:


> Francis Drake with 24mm Helberg strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A new affordable for me... Couldn't quite capture the blue dial this morning but I do like that sunburst blue a lot, with a metallic feel to it at some angle. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















I like the overall size and proportions. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cairoanan said:


>


I really like this. What's the model name and #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> Haven't had occasion to wear this guy for a bit, so decided to air it out today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this same beauty landing today 
Gonna go straight on a blue or brown perlon me think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

New day, same watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like this. What's the model name and #?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice. That's the Citizen Promaster NY0040-09E.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

AM watch


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

New strap for the Black Bay


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

@watchbod

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1038209876208986/


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

One for the skies


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

How about the moon


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just landed..... Courg Zero Hour










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Laco Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BC321 said:


> Just landed..... Courg Zero Hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I saw this model , really love it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oris 65' today, hard to believe it's already Wednesday evening.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Cave Dweller 2 on cheap, thick, rubber strap from Avon.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

@watchbod

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1038209876208986/


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

045


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Timex for me this evening. Hadley Roma oil tanned leather for added comfort and contrast stitches cause daddy likes!!


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jerj (Mar 21, 2015)

Going casual with a dependable Citizen BN0000-04H. Shots are from last week, hiking in Ontario's Bruce Peninsula...wish I was back there right now! Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## skot777 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! My thread goes to 1000 pages!










Thanks everyone!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

There we go, page 1000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll take some of that 1000 page action Yank!!!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't sleep. At least the Autozilla is up with me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Wow! My thread goes to 1000 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only 500 pages on tapatalk,
But I'm not one to turn down an excuse to celebrate!
Cheers.









Citizen Wingman C080 from 1990

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX peeking out in the cold. It was warm this winter until January hit...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


>


Love this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Just arrived last night, I am wearing my new Seiko SARB065 on a blue Perlon. The dial is truly amazing and it's really major bang for the buck IMHO. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> UX peeking out in the cold. It was warm this winter until January hit...


Love it. I'd take that ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Just arrived last night, I am wearing my new Seiko SARB065 on a blue Perlon. The dial is truly amazing and it's really major bang for the buck IMHO.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


You were right about the Cocktail Time looking great on the blue perlon, Brice.


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Zarium (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Took a pic before throwing away the gingerbread house


----------



## jasonfrombu (Nov 19, 2014)

Autodromo Prototipo on Alpha strap


----------



## sbutera (Apr 5, 2013)

Newly acquired Martenero.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Two more pics on this rainy day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Pepsi


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

chronoscope today










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Two more pics on this rainy day
> View attachment 6578578
> 
> 
> View attachment 6578586


It's raining here also


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

_Toying w/different straps on the rainy day. Absolutely loving the 775!_

_Have good one guys!

_


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

757 on an olive W&W strap








Great strap, just ordered another one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

The Vostok again today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Stowa 2801 B Dial Flieger


----------



## wrsoles (Jul 22, 2014)

Got my new srp653 monster tuna on! On a super engineer II.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonGrn (May 16, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepreddave (Apr 2, 2015)

RLT75, bottom left. great bang for the buck, especially bought mint second hand 
Would have posted a pic but insufficient post count to do so!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> chronoscope today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so nice, 21mm lugs? Do you have a good source for 21mm straps?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That is so nice, 21mm lugs? Do you have a good source for 21mm straps?


no 20mm lugs my friend

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> no 20mm lugs my friend
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Even nicer! My Meister has 21mm lugs, guess I'll have some customs made.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

To Jeep99dad. Excellent marriage of watch and strap. Perfecto. Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Even nicer! My Meister has 21mm lugs, guess I'll have some customs made.


What kind of straps are you looking for it.
I can recommend a good person here on the forum.
shell cordovan/ horoween?
If so try jankoxxx straps

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Tisell 43mm Pilot...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Time for orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Getting back into the swing of things after the holiday break with the Speedy today, including WUS participation.
















BTW, I'm just a hobbyist photographer when it comes to products/watches but if anyone likes the sort of watch photography like the shot above and would like to follow along with more regular watch stuff I shoot on Instagram, I created an account for that sort of stuff at www.instagram.com/stuffandwatches

It's just for fun but it's giving me motivation to keep playing around with product photography and I hope it's a fun follow for others as well (so many Instagram feeds seem to be full of brand specific or high end luxury watches and they don't cover the awesome stuff in the other market segments).


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Tanks for looking!*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

evvignes said:


> View attachment 6583162
> View attachment 6583186
> View attachment 6583194
> 
> ...


 I have one of those and considered that exact same NATO for it. You've inspired me. I think that looks great!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> What kind of straps are you looking for it.
> I can recommend a good person here on the forum.
> shell cordovan/ horoween?
> If so try jankoxxx straps
> ...


Thanks I'll check him out.


----------



## Br4m80 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

IanCognito said:


> Took a pic before throwing away the gingerbread house


Love it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


looks great on that strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

error....again!


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Armida 500


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> To Jeep99dad. Excellent marriage of watch and strap. Perfecto. Congrats on the new watch.


Thank you very much! 
That dial is just so cool. Had to try it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival  yes, another Seiko! The new SRP777!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Alden said:


> I have one of those and considered that exact same NATO for it. You've inspired me. I think that looks great!


* Thank you. I thought a multicolored strap like that would look too busy, but it seems to work. *


----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Breitling Chronospae 48 on Staib mesh


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just arrived:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

My latest acquisition... I wrote a review for it >>here<<


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamos2000 (Jan 2, 2016)

Got the steel yesterday, very impressed.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF! Go Texans!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

What else?? My new Seiko SRP777 on the stock rubber, which I quite like. Won't even bother with the ISOFRANE I think ? Next is canvas 
Have a great Friday!!
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay black on fabric strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey B, I'd love to see a little review on this watch. Do you have any other versions in the pipeline or are you stopping at the all black?


Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> What else?? My new Seiko SRP777 on the stock rubber, which I quite like. Won't even bother with the ISOFRANE I think ? Next is canvas
> Have a great Friday!!
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GS ^^


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX again


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

His and hers Junghans today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My new Stuckx Rock on a sweet custom blue leather to give it some additional punch


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice German timepiece!


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Going with a curveball today--SARB035 on olive NATO. Color me surprised that it looks better than I expected. Daydreaming about a 16570 Polar Explorer II as a sporty white-dialed watch. I thought the Black Bay Black would be next on my radar but a Polar EXPII may take that spot.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Phantom B DLC


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It was time for a switch


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Phantom B DLC


I should have stuck with my preorder for this exact combo


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

The Weekend is here.
I'm going vintage.
1918 Elgin White Star enamel dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 6594314
> 
> 
> Going with a curveball today--SARB035 on olive NATO. Color me surprised that it looks better than I expected. Daydreaming about a 16570 Polar Explorer II as a sporty white-dialed watch. I thought the Black Bay Black would be next on my radar but a Polar EXPII may take that spot.


That looks fantastic!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> Hey B, I'd love to see a little review on this watch. Do you have any other versions in the pipeline or are you stopping at the all black?


I'll try to find time to put something together. I am gonna meet with Art over the next few days and try his blue turtle. It'll likely be the next one. The black/gold is tempting as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

New tweed strap from Rossling & Co for my 556!

It looked very flimsy and thin out of the packaging, but when I put it on, I was super comfy. IMO a great winter look |>


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New strap from jankoxxx


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch 
Different strap


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S with Hirsch Robby....


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Working this weekend, but hey, at least I'll stay out of trouble...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This:


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Buramu said:


> View attachment 6588714
> 
> 
> My latest acquisition... I wrote a review for it >>here<<


Loved the review! First one I've read on a Vostok Europe - and the N1 is a particularly nice looking piece.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Gary Drainville said:


> Loved the review! First one I've read on a Vostok Europe - and the N1 is a particularly nice looking piece.


Thanks! Indeed... while researching the N1 I didn't come across a lot of publicity or information for it either. Vostok Europe watches are an acquired taste I guess but there was something strangely appealing about this model and I'm happy I got it. I'm appreciating it more every time I wear it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*G. Gerlach **Otago*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Phantom B DLC


Great combo! I love this DLC case with black dial


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Breakfast run w/the new 775.

Have great day fellas!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZG37


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

martinv76 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Nice Spacematic!, that's probably my favorite Fortis.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009 on 2-piece NATO


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great combo! I love this DLC case with black dial


Appreciate the nod. I had bought the strap months ago (from artisanstrapco) in anticipation of the Phantom DLC.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

G shock since there's some painting going on today


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dreary day today. Without sunlight, this is the very best image my little Nikon could muster.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing in the snow with my ATV


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Out to lunch with the fam at our favorite Mexican restaurant.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wearing the Alpinist for some chores around the house today.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning...

Happy Saturday everyone! 
I still have the Seiko SRP777 on canvas today. Really like the watch, pretty darn close to perfect... Slightly mislaligned at 6 and would prefer w/o the X but it's really not as bad IRL as I thought. Doesn't bother me much. 
I'll keep trying different straps, dark great canvas, TF NATO, ISO?, and maybe even leather 

Have a great weekend. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Nice piece William, I like this combo! How you like this watch? Case diameter seems to fit well...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice piece William, I like this combo! How you like this watch? Case diameter seems to fit well...


love it so far, gonna be swapping shoes on this 1 alot.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lazy day so far. SARG009, jeans, and ugg slippers.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still honeymooning...
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> I still have the Seiko SRP777 on canvas today. Really like the watch, pretty darn close to perfect... Slightly mislaligned at 6 and would prefer w/o the X but it's really not as bad IRL as I thought. Doesn't bother me much.
> ...


Sweet!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec B8 custom strap change









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Just realized that is a mistake to never check this thread, lots of great watches of all kinds.

Nighthunter on nato today.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

There you go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechrism (Aug 24, 2014)

Been to the West Ham match today so in support changed my background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

SCD said:


> Breitling Chronospae 48 on Staib mesh
> View attachment 6586338
> 
> 
> View attachment 6586346


Wow.. Just wow!


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Poljot jet fighter today


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

Fortis Flirted F-43


----------



## Kaizer Espada (Dec 13, 2015)

My latest acquisition. I think I'm in love&#8230;


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a newly arrived Frederique Constant Slimline quartz watch, but with the crocodile embossed strap replaced with a Rios 1931 shell cordovan strap.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quick change to Tag Heuer Carrera Monaco Grand Prix.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## j-rad (Dec 23, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my Seiko Cocktail Time earlier to take my wife out to dinner. 
I just love that dial. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


>


What is that watch, also the strap? Did it come with the watch?


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Began the day with the Brights and ended it with the Prime. 
Today was a good day.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Mozart: The Phoenix Symphony


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Today one of my best buys of 2015


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Francis Drake


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bezel!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice bezel!


Thanks!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM SPORT II.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## CRAWD (Nov 24, 2015)

Speedy pro on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches- Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ye Olde SEIKO...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Panda on a cold Sunday morning (pic was from last night but still wearing this AM).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the strap I got for the oris divers 65


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

This one again.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Late breakfast


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still toying w/straps on the 775. A few new ones should arrive
tomorrow so more options to try!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kaizer Espada said:


> My latest acquisition. I think I'm in love&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 6608218
> 
> ...


Very, very nice! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6611570


I want one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

Something different for Sunday.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> Still toying w/straps on the 775. A few new ones should arrive
> tomorrow so more options to try!


Love the look of this.....how thick is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Raymond Weil for Sunday am.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Spacematic!, that's probably my favorite Fortis.


Its very nice to wear. In the summer with rubber band. I love to vear it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Lazy day here so far. 
I got several straps out this morning to try on the new Seiko SRP777 and the Tropic rubber won for today 
I dig this combo adding to the vintage vibe of the Turtle. Got a few more combos to try later, of course ;-)

But anyway I am continuing my Seiko weekend... 

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Lazy day here so far.
> I got several straps out this morning to try on the new Seiko SRP777 and the Tropic rubber won for today
> I dig this combo adding to the vintage vibe of the Turtle. Got a few more combos to try later, of course ;-)
> 
> ...


Nice watch and nice dog bro

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunday afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st day get to play w/ straps on the 65. Curved Spring Bars on this help for strap changes.Vintage Ammo strap from 8yrs ago by Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Afternoon switch - torpedo on bond


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Father son shot from earlier today while taking a walk in the snow flurries.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Longines Heritage 1973 today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Longines Heritage 1973 today


That's a nice combo. I've hovered over the buy now button more than I care to admit & for some reason have never committed.
Congratulations it looks spectacular 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I call it twilight lume


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Let us break bread together...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

41Mets said:


> I call it twilight lume


HOT. HOT. HOT
  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

good4nothing said:


>


Love this one in black


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I was down in your neck of the woods today Brice! It was a busy afternoon. What with all the Swedish furniture, hipsters, and of course yoga pants that have never seen a yoga mat!! I'm spent!!


----------



## az erik (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

justadad said:


> I was down in your neck of the woods today Brice! It was a busy afternoon. What with all the Swedish furniture, hipsters, and of course yoga pants that have never seen a yoga mat!! I'm spent!!


Ugh! IKEA... Love it, hate it ! Exhausting and bad for the wallet. 
Where do you live?
I'm way in the opposite side of the city, an hour away  it's like an expedition when we go there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

az erik said:


>


az erik as in Arizona

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

12167 is 40mm


----------



## az erik (Jun 13, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> az erik as in Arizona
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Correct sir, Chandler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

az erik said:


> Correct sir, Chandler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Surprise. Look @ the dive watch forum thread. Having a GTG in Feb. Trying to drum up attendees   If you would like to attend that is

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## az erik (Jun 13, 2011)

Will do, thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ugh! IKEA... Love it, hate it ! Exhausting and bad for the wallet.
> Where do you live?
> I'm way in the opposite side of the city, an hour away  it's like an expedition when we go there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I live near Winston Salem. Crazy that it takes me just half an hour longer to get there!! (That's what she said!!)


watchdaddy1 said:


> I'm in Surprise. Look @ the dive watch forum thread. Having a GTG in Feb. Trying to drum up attendees   If you would like to attend that is
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


It's like a WUS hook-up party up in here today!!! Keys in the basket huh?!?!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That's a nice combo. I've hovered over the buy now button more than I care to admit & for some reason have never committed.
> Congratulations it looks spectacular
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Go for it. Don't be afraid to commit.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's a beautiful dressy watch! What model is that?



cmann_97 said:


> Raymond Weil for Sunday am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Truly a great watch!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno 'Zex':


----------



## watchjudge (Jan 11, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> Truly a great watch!


Agreed! Lume even works outside.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Tisell*_ No. 157
_
If they made this watch 4-5mm smaller, they wouldn't be able to keep it in stock...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Artego 500m *


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Aggie88 said:


> Truly a great watch!


Thank you sir


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> 12167 is 40mm


Very nice!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Santos 100


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

FF


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Orange on blue = awesome.
Really pops.



DMCBanshee said:


> *Artego 500m *


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wearing jeans in the office today with my SARG009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

Just got this last night...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting this cold week (25F) with my favorite, the blue Tudor sub on a NOS tropic strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Sporting my Baume Mercier Classima GMT MOA08462


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

B&M Capeland Chrono Flyback


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Exp II for this cold day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

My 1918 Waltham 6s "General Joffre" semi-hermetic case.
This one is big,39mm.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinning again. Clover strap










Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Breitling in Gotham


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy Monday everyone









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My new NF for today.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Seiko SDGM003 on black lizard. 
No, I did not drop it in the grass)


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

mistake


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My lovely *NOT*-_Speedmaster...

_


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

az erik said:


>


Nice combo with the Porka!


----------



## az erik (Jun 13, 2011)

Matthall said:


> Nice combo with the Porka!


Good eye, I love that text in the gauges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

In the theater


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

U2 today on new shoes...........


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

SARB017


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blue Monday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Orange on blue = awesome.
> Really pops.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Beater time - Luminox Traveler on bond


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos to start the week, and a cool start at that 16F this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Ready for this game with my favorite burger from my favorite burger spot and an ice cold Lagunitas Fractional IPA. HERE WE GO! ROLL TIDE ROLL!

View attachment 6632250

View attachment 6632258

View attachment 6632266

View attachment 6632282


----------



## Br4m80 (Jan 1, 2016)

Something light, bright and fun this evening.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Chronoswiss Timemaster.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> That's a beautiful dressy watch! What model is that?


Toccata for Raymond Weil

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Off to bed with luminicious IsoBrite









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Winter is coming!


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

SDc


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

That one. I cannot even express how black that dial is link, ink black truly exceptional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The old Camo Turtle...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tissot Tuesday


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I really like this one a lot. I like the one with the gold highlights I've seen online. Are they available yet? That might be a nice one after/if I replace my black 103. 


Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Bulletproof.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning! Pam Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> I really like this one a lot. I like the one with the gold highlights I've seen online. Are they available yet? That might be a nice one after/if I replace my black 103.


Thank you. The B/G one is available from Sears. All models can be found from Asian sellers, two of them being Hochuan and Watches88. 
Do it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Wearing my new to me omega f300 "cone". Still not sure about strap options for it because it's got awkward 17mm lugs. It's on NATO today. 
















































And a big shout out to all the junior doctors on strike in the UK today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO this morning while trying to start some cold Diesel engines.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

sea hawk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

great day to you all


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Mark 4,5


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## WangFire101 (Dec 8, 2015)

My first mod! New (slightly too small) bezel insert and brushed bracelet! Next step will be to brush off the Invicta logos and possibly turn this Sub homage into a Black Bay Blue homage.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Back on mesh. Sometimes it's nice to just grab-n-go.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Going with the watches that cost me the least all year(or until I change my mind) $10 out the door pawn shop G Shock dw5600e









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Tudor on the wrist again today....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the olive green NATO for the first time since the summer


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Preparing for a hot day on the Rye foreshore with Tissot T-Touch II Titanium.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

in soviet russia watch wind you......


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Good evening all! I just got this in this afternoon and finally sized the band. Deep Blue mil ops T-100 with ceramic bezel.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Moon watch on a budget


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DP Sea Ram W/ Mayhoffer leather/Deployment #Orange


----------



## sbessel (Mar 13, 2012)

Not my best, or my most expensive, but it is crazy accurate and I do love the look.

The pure blue bezel and starburst purple/blue dial with gold accents look amazing.










...Scott


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*It was on mesh. 
*








*Now on leather nato. 
*































*
I really didn't think it would look good on such a casual strap. I was wrong, I like it more than I thought I would)
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Evening swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

Zuriner Depth Charge destro for the jury trial today!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Vintage tonight.
1917 Fahys integrated crystal guard.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Eco drive today. 








Excuse the quick and dirty wrist shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

First one in the office this morning, so I brewed coffee and took a quick wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
Brice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Haven't worn the Bambino in a while. Talk about bang for the buck..!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Lorus for this morning. I don't usually wear a watch to bed but this one has been on the wrist all night. I've been on sick daughter duty and this watch has the most amazing fully lumed dial I have ever seen!! It can still cast a shadow after 6 hours in the dark!!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa 1938 in this cold bright morning. Cheers.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to the regularly scheduled program.......



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning!
> I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.
> Have a great day.
> Brice.
> ...


This beauty is edging past the ORIS 65 diver 








...as my No. 1 "must have!" BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keithcozz said:


> This beauty is edging past the ORIS 65 diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are nice. Oris 65 wears very small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


This is gorgeous!! Nice Gull!!


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

My go to.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Squadra Hometime :]


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

An old Rotary Aquaspeed...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Wearing a hummer today. SMf300


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fresh snow and first sunlight in a few days. Finished roof raking, car clearing and shoveling. Time for a photo.










H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hopefully your daughter is well on her way to feeling better.



justadad said:


> Lorus for this morning. I don't usually wear a watch to bed but this one has been on the wrist all night. I've been on sick daughter duty and this watch has the most amazing fully lumed dial I have ever seen!! It can still cast a shadow after 6 hours in the dark!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

justadad said:


> This is gorgeous!! Nice Gull!!


Thanks j. It's pushing the boundaries of what I could realistically pull off, size wise, but I love this thing more than I should. It's also crazy accurate at -3/24 hrs. One of the more solidly built watches in my collection.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Hopefully your daughter is well on her way to feeling better.


Nice combination.


----------



## jmnelson75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Gladstone


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Tag Heuer F1 chrono on new orange Bonetto Cinturini band. Love this combination. And the smell. Mmmmmm, vanilla!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Hopefully your daughter is well on her way to feeling better.


She is much better today! Thanks! Fast moving stomach bug! She goes to a small elementary school and it had 73 students out or going home sick yesterday! After her incessant jabberring on and on about this and that today I might need to take a mental health day tomorrow!! Glad she's feeling better but sheesh, that girl can talk!!!


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Strela 3133 on the wrist today


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

116600


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Hamilton Intra-Matic. Pic snapped on the way home from work. Just got it for Christmas. It's the 42mm version.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokvo (Dec 17, 2015)

It finally arrived! Lovin the old paper dial.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Is work over yet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro got the nod this morning.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven't wound this up for a long time


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 777 tonight. Love the case on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'68 Accutron 214.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great taste ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

andrewfear said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a true weathered canvas strap by my buddy Art from DrunkArtStraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## skot777 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Purchased from Sears.com with a $35 off discount. Thanks Brice. I've got 30 days to decide if I want to keep it. Quick first impression is very solid at its price point.


----------



## good4nothing (Feb 4, 2011)

B&M Capeland on custom aligator strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great taste ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying this MWW Tatoskok On Canvas


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Good morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Aggie88


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Karl Falk Einzeiger for a one handed kind of day


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice watch. Kind of feels like the watch is cheating on me lol! Fits you nicely...looks good!


Grinny456 said:


> Thanks Aggie88
> 
> View attachment 6661386


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Доброе утро!

(Good morning!)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hozburun said:


>


Wow!! That's hot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ,

I had to go with my new Alpina Alpiner GMT4. Wish my pics did the dial justice. 
Love that the movement has a custom GMT module, with jumping hour hand more like the Rolex and unlike the 2893.

Have a great day. Brice. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Juanjo_NY said:


> View attachment 6662194


I really like this one. What model is it ? Vintage ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keithcozz said:


> Доброе утро!
> 
> (Good morning!)


Wow. That's cool. Nice pic too. 
What's the case size on this beauty ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

venator Titanium Reticle on The Burgundy XII 5-Ring Zulu Strap w/ PVD Hardware (Stitched) 22mm


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Worldtiming


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

GMT on NATO today









Have a good one


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like this one. What model is it ? Vintage ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


thanks,

Is a Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000, my guesstimation is late 60's / early 70s.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

A GS a day keeps the doctor away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One more pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

.. die handaufzug fliegers ..


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It was a white dial day!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Junghans Meister chronoscope on new shoes today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No watch switch tonight but a strap change 

Those lugs... Very PO-like 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Quite possibly the cheapest brand new watch in this thread?

$2.21 of Chinese digital "gold", and that includes the trip on the slow boat. Great beater watch, and the bracelet is at least some kind of metal.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Tissot PRS516 Auto Chrono


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Arrived yesterday. Even better than I'd hoped.


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

PAM512


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a good coffee sort of night and that means I'm making it myself!! Freshly and locally roasted Jamaican Blue Mountain Pea Berry, freshly ground in a vintage mill, and then brewed at 200° in a vintage Chemex for optimum flavor, and then poured into locally thrown earthenware mug!! And now I get to enjoy my cup with one of my favorite ultra-affordables!! Love this stupid Timex!!!








Some days require good coffee. Some nights deserve it!


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

justadad said:


> It's a good coffee sort of night and that means I'm making it myself!! Freshly and locally roasted Jamaican Blue Mountain Pea Berry, freshly ground in a vintage mill, and then brewed at 200° in a vintage Chemex for optimum flavor, and then poured into locally thrown earthenware mug!! And now I get to enjoy my cup with one of my favorite ultra-affordables!! Love this stupid Timex!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That description was so spectacular i could almost taste it

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't really wear this one much. I should really sell it. But it is kinda cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

dontomaso said:


> View attachment 6668186


Great looking watch. I had it on my list for a long time and somehow forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me!

This is the largest watch I own, at 46mm. Somehow though, it's one of my favorite and maybe the most comfortable to wear. I liked it but wasn't crazy about it when I bought it and almost flipped it. Now it's one of the few watches I don't think I'll ever sell. My wife even described it as "manly", so that's nice too. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Gone Bond


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DEEP BLUE IN THE HOUSE!!! #Orange DB Sea Ram on DB Italian Rubber ( Bonetto Cinturini )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Nato


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

TGIF! Have a great weekend all!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tao handwinder


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!

I am still wearing the Alpiner GMT4 on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Really impressed with this watch, the level of detail and finish for what I paid for it. It's beautiful and I am struggling to capture the dial and do it justice. Absolutely love the lugs though there is little space for straps 

Have a great day. 
Brice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

UPS dropped her off just last night


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Steinny wearing an awesome Helmut strap.


----------



## CCCPvintage (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Friday Sinn 103. My one and only chrono...for the moment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Editor (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A better pic...


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's FRIDAY!!! ..out and about today with my Ocean GMT









Really enjoying my very first NATO!

Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

First day out since I received it


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just installed this Helmut strap on the Baby Monster.


----------



## makmakako (May 29, 2011)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Tudor NF :]


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

More snow on the way inbound


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Skx007 mod










Cheers,
David


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know if this is cheating or something, as I posted this morning; and I hardly ever switch watches during the day.
But the Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet on my *ORIENT *_Mako _was calling out to me to make a late-afternoon swap.
You gotta try one of these bracelets, man...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Seiko turtle 775
Definitely a value. the gold on the bezel is the only thing I'm not really enjoying. It's a little bright. Feels a little heavy.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

I know I already posted but I couldn't resist after putting this bad boy back on the leather Breitling strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Friday night with the Chunlei


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

A little late to the game today, but I wore the Ahoi today for a very wet and cold day.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Friday night with the Chunlei


Where did you get this one? I have one Sea Gull that is similar, but I need one or two more like this.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Alden said:


> Where did you get this one? I have one Sea Gull that is similar, but I need one or two more like this.


A couple of months ago on the bay. Was an estate sale if I recall. Completely lucked out on such a clean example.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Love it!

So you're a Ping fan? What irons do you play?



Spunwell said:


> A little late to the game today, but I wore the Ahoi today for a very wet and cold day.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That is a beautiful Omega. Dumb question...is the dial blue or black?



Ulotny said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-2900


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Love it!
> 
> So you're a Ping fan? What irons do you play?


Anser forged, not that it makes much of a difference. My business has picked so much in the past two years, I haven't had a chance to play hardly at all. Next season be will different, I hope!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#












Deep Blue in the house!! #ORANGE #BonettoCinturini


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> That is a beautiful Omega. Dumb question...is the dial blue or black?


Thanks, blue


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Who wanna play?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love my Prime


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Who wanna play?


Is everything you own in a sweet custom wooden box?!?!?


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Vintage look on a modern watch,Chronoswiss Orea enamel dial.
The best of both worlds.
You don't see to many modern watches whith enamel dials today.


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Kicking off the weekend with my Celadon Imperial Peacock, and a golden sunrise in Barcelona aboard my boat...

Here's wishing you all a fine weekend ahead guys! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A real bagel from NJ this morning


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNAD81


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

It's a bit dismal outside. Need something to brighten things up. Seiko 700J.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Anser forged, not that it makes much of a difference. My business has picked so much in the past two years, I haven't had a chance to play hardly at all. Next season be will different, I hope!


Where do you play? An A&M buddy and I played at Pinehurst the Fall before the USOpen there...really a great trip. Playing #2 with a caddy was amazing! Shot 79 with a 4-putt double on 17!

We've also made several trips to The Cliffs in SOuth Carolina and the Asheville area.


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Blackbird on the way to work this morning.

Have this listed for sale but im having so much trouble letting it go probably going to withdraw this one.

I even wore my brand new from an AD Tudor North flag in the morning just to wind it up and but it back in its box

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

justadad said:


> Is everything you own in a sweet custom wooden box?!?!?


Thanks for your kind words. I bought a 3 pieces living room set... I made the watchbox with the smaller one and the table fit well for games but now I have a problem my watchbox is full. My mind says make a bigger watch box with the table but my wallet says no, no please don't....


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

New too me as of this morning sbbn015

Love it.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Navigator


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry for poor quality photo. One of my new watches so you've seen this before.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Where do you play? An A&M buddy and I played at Pinehurst the Fall before the USOpen there...really a great trip. Playing #2 with a caddy was amazing! Shot 79 with a 4-putt double on 17!
> 
> We've also made several trips to The Cliffs in SOuth Carolina and the Asheville area.


I play locally for the most part and not nearly as well as you. At my best about five years ago I was shooting in the mid eighties, now I'm in the low nineties. I still love to play though, nothing more relaxing.


----------



## BJJMark (Dec 24, 2014)

This'n


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Midday switch... Automatic MWC 300m


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea dweller today and some vintage games


----------



## solaris22 (May 24, 2010)

Seamaster 300 on Band R Bands.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Where do you play? An A&M buddy and I played at Pinehurst the Fall before the USOpen there...really a great trip. Playing #2 with a caddy was amazing! Shot 79 with a 4-putt double on 17!
> 
> We've also made several trips to The Cliffs in SOuth Carolina and the Asheville area.


With those locations it sounds like you're in and around my neck of the woods! I don't play golf though.......well......that's not entirely true.....but your Pinehurst score sounds like my back-9 score on a par 3!!!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Alpiner GMT 4


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cwatchman (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## masterpro (Jan 5, 2015)

Warm evening in my side of the world.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in Texas but my buddy lives in Wilmington and we're both avid golfers. The weather's usually a little more pleasant in North Carolina and the golf courses are amazing!



justadad said:


> With those locations it sounds like you're in and around my neck of the woods! I don't play golf though.......well......that's not entirely true.....but your Pinehurst score sounds like my back-9 score on a par 3!!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My beater for DIY and chores around the house so I wear it most weekends. Now on Obris Morgan PMI (Poor Man's Isofrane). It's known to be a long strap and not suitable for small wrists. On 6.5" wrist I'm wearing it on the 1st hole and 2nd hole when my wrist swells so that's the smallest it will go if you have similarly small wrists.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Preston said:


> This funky vintage number, finally decided to figure out and fire up all it's features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wore this one for 5 years ( 89 to 94) lots of memories , thanks .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

#babysfirstsnow








Kiger milsub on Cincy Strap Works desert sand NATO! You gotta get a CSW NATO!! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great Sunday all










Stowa Flieger chrono


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy Sunday


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

The Cocktail, or as my kids call it, my Church Watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got this earlier this week and I can't take it off! Happy Sunday everyone!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time on the leather strap since I got it a year ago.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on canvas


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

A Cocktail!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Just chilling on a Sunday.


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tissot for Sunday morning









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

A simple Swatch Watch Sunday.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

justadad said:


> #babysfirstsnow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good day for some NFL playoffs.


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Always have to go for the Sinn on Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to keep the Alpina GMT on and felt guilty for the others so a a little Turtle action today 

SRP 777 on Art's first weathered canvas exposed to NC's hot, sunny, humid summer weather 

Go Panthers!

B


















Next to the Alpina
Specs aren't everything... 
The 45mm Seiko wears smaller than the 44mm Alpiner due to its cushion case design and significant step design where the bezel size is much smaller than the case underneath. The short L2L also helps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zed073 said:


> Good day for some NFL playoffs.


Panthers killing it job first half 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Killarney said:


> Just chilling on a Sunday.


I so want this. Ideally the 45mm but he 53mm L2L makes it too much for me so am looking to grab the 41mm. 
How do you like it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Panthers killing it job first half
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I'm relegated to the ESPN game cast over here. AFN just went down. 

Maybe I'll catch the replay tomorrow.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> The Cocktail, or as my kids call it, my Church Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible watch and value, just an amazing dial!! Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm relegated to the ESPN game cast over here. AFN just went down.
> 
> Maybe I'll catch the replay tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


31-0 for now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

really cant believe it 31:0

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

CW for this afternoon - Panthers kickin' it!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Incredible watch and value, just an amazing dial!! Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Dig it, B, it's sweet! Pre-lottery drawing, as I was going through my watch wish list, replacing my Sinn 103 with a Speedy Pro, my Sumo with a MM300, my Oris Aquis with an SM 300 Master, i couldn't think of a dresser I'd prefer over the Cocktail. There are many GS I admire, but none I'd prefer, if that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Traser Nautic


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks brother!! It's all mud here now!!

North Carolina.

#whatyagonnado

#keeppounding


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Gonna wear this one for a whole year and see how it holds up


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First snow of the year


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

For some reason, this *TIMEX *_Weekender_ on a *Hadley-Roma* mesh bracelet is the one I keep choosing
in the morning. Not bad for $28 total...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO sixties for the last day of the weekend


----------



## cwatchman (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Late evening swap. Rocking on canvas NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

pjviitas said:


> Gonna wear this one for a whole year and see how it holds up





jimiwilli said:


> Late evening swap. Rocking on canvas NATO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always thought that this watch had brilliantly designed hands for the dial layout! I love the way they obscure what doesn't need to show and frames in a window useful info! Yep. Quietly brilliant!!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

The Broncos won and my wife is getting home from a week trip to Hong Kong. Feeling good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

My old Citizen Chrono


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

Grand Seiko Quartz--SBGX087










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

The Hamilton, the hay barn, and the sunrise. It's gonna be a good day tater!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rickgideonjr (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great week.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

UX


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Citizen Promaster AS4050-51E


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Afternoon switch back to the Kiger.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

'75 bullhead on a Clover strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Switched to this when I shovelled the driveway.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gward4 said:


> Have a great week.


Great watch with a superb almost liquid-looking blue dial! Great pic too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I went with the affordable yet very cool Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive diver on a grey Toxic nato strap!! Love the Squared hardware a la BP and the fabric easily folds back under the keeper.

I'll switch later but enjoying this one. Glad I gave it a shot!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6711730


Wow!! That dial.... Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cwatchman (Aug 17, 2015)

On my wife this morning, an Accutron Space View.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cwatchman said:


> On my wife this morning, an Accutron Space View.
> View attachment 6716618


Nice! Perfect size for a lady's wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hard at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Just noticed the date advanced at noon...


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6711730


Wow!!!! I've never seen that Seiko before. Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Sunset over the Mediterranean with my Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue, paired with the finest polo shirt in the world, and some langoustine linguini with sea urchin sauce...

May you all have an absolutely smashing week to come friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

41Mets said:


> UX


Very nice shot!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO today for some of the coldest weather we have had yet this year.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Trying out the new Deep Blue today. My first quartz in ages.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Put the SARG009 on leather for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's speedy Tuesday


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Old photo, but I'm wearing the Club today and it happens to be the right date!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I decided to go with the Seiko Cocktail Time on perlon to begin the work week. 
I love the dial and perfect size/proportions. Heck of a watch for such an affordable price.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing special, but I bought it for the VK64 meca-quartz novelty.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lunch time swap!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

My Blumo on a strap I found in my desk drawer looking for staples! I really should clean my office one day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serevro (May 19, 2010)

Citizen Recordmaster Flyback


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'68 Accutron 214 on a freshly acquired jubilee band that I'm still tweaking the fitment of.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

+4sec./day. Not bad...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Just arrived...
Oops, thought it was the 18th


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evening switch


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Omega Seamaster 145.019 Soccer Timer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The awesome and affordable Scurfa DiverOne Silicon gen2 on a new Toxic nato. A very comfortable ready for action combo 

Have a great evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fox143 said:


> Omega Seamaster 145.019 Soccer Timer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome colors on this one


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Fox143 said:


> Omega Seamaster 145.019 Soccer Timer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That watch is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed the Metro today, getting ready for the first snow event of the winter tomorrow.


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## watchcupid (Jan 20, 2016)

First post! Officially jumping into the WUS forums...great community here.

Just picked up this classic and threw on a nato from Cincy Strap Works (great quality, btw...I'll post in more detail later). Looking forward to sharing other watches that I'm exploring.

SKX007








Lume shot (newbie photo skills)


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jimmy74 said:


> That watch is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Kain Heritage strap for the BC4

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Wore my Grandfather's vintage SQ to see the WTC memorial today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#BlackBeauty #DeepBlue Deep Blue Master 1000 Automatic-Ceramic on ISO


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Santos100


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my Giveaway from Scott (River Watch Co). Very love it, size is perfect and colors are stunning.

Tiber Sport On Mesh


----------



## Schutz (Jul 25, 2012)

IW371445


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

GS again today. I should get my new Sinn today or tomorrow!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rickgideonjr (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B&R GMT for a long day at the office today.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Vintage Pilot


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I get a snow day like the kids?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Grab and go while running errands on a snowy morning.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Vintage today 1917 WW1 Elgin White Star dial.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

First day with L&H Phantom









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> The awesome and affordable Scurfa DiverOne Silicon gen2 on a new Toxic nato. A very comfortable ready for action combo
> 
> Have a great evening.
> B
> ...


It looks awesome on that strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seemed like a good choice to shovel snow for over 2 hours.


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Gasoil4ever (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

The usual for me


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snow day with the Pelagos


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

1967 Caravelle Sea Hunter


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Ingenieur 3239


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Citizen Chronograph on black Nato strap.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Ok, a mid afternoon affordable watch switch. From the Orient Ray Raven to a Seiko Chronograph.

Dig this affordable auto diver watch.









This chrono originally came with a bracelet and it's serviceable and will eventually be used again after the season perhaps.









I visited a local saddlery shop and peruse the scrap bin and paid $5.00 for a handful of leather scraps. 
This is one of the homemade strap I made for this affordable timepiece. Gives it contrast and warmth imho. It's good enough for a start.


















Yup, it'll work for the season.









Enjoy the rest of the day folks
b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Weekender while cooking breakfast for supper (a family favorite).









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

And this is how I dove in the world of JDM Seiko. Fascinating and dangerous territory indeed...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Late dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Received my new Sinn 809 in the mail today after a long trek from Germany. Love it!


----------



## sbessel (Mar 13, 2012)

Still my favorite...










...Scott


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This today


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> B&R GMT for a long day at the office today.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


You're switch hitting on us again.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

trf2271 said:


> Late dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played, sir!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> This today


LOVE that strap!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

alx007 said:


> LOVE that strap!


Highly recommended. artisanstrapco.com


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Aggie88 said:


> Received my new Sinn 809 in the mail today after a long trek from Germany. Love it!


Congrats. Yours looks to be in fantastic condition. This is one of the few watches I sold that I miss.


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Explorer to handle the crazy Sydney weather today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Still wearing my new Sinn 809










Addendum: Whoa! That's blurry. This one may be a little tricky to photograph as the indices and lume dots are painted on the underside of the crystal.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still exceeding every expectation.
I love this watch.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Bring on the snow!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wearing the watch I use the most. The Omega SMP-C!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sick Benny (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm sporting this one. It's cool to be cool.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Day before the storms here on the east coast









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Freezing cold today but this Omega somehow warms me up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on canvas.

Have a good one!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Received my new Sinn 809 in the mail today after a long trek from Germany. Love it!


Killer! :-!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome strap. Perfect match.

:-!



T-hunter said:


> 775 on canvas.
> 
> Have a good one!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just put this OB strap on the DB to try.

Guess I'll leave it on and see if I'll keep it.


----------



## prairieoyster (Oct 31, 2013)

Again....


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

This one. Too cold, so wearing a sweater to the office


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice watch but I hate needles and I was a platelet donor for years. Go figure.



MrNurse said:


> View attachment 6755634


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Blumo time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

LLD


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks T-hunter.

Hey, we Ags finally beat the Tigers in something the other night! We can't beat LSU in football, but beating them in basketball is a bit of a consolation.



T-hunter said:


> Killer! :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport On Leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Today going way back in time is my size 16s 1900 Rockford, 17 jewels lever set.
Very accurate.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

A newly acquired, Ollech & Wajs Selectron. Weathered but not yet weary of this life.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Newly acquired


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JLC Amvox1 on a new strap, the factory deployment even works


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am going with another recent arrival: The Alpiner4 GMT on canvas is quickly becoming a fave! 
Love the sunburst dial, applied logo and markers, beveled case edges...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me Doxa 750t gmt Caribbean. Just arrived tonight. Here are some pics:


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool. You really have a great collection of "affordable" watches...all showing good taste.



DMCBanshee said:


> Tiber Sport On Leather


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Went with my BR123 Beige today


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


> A newly acquired, Ollech & Wajs Selectron. Weathered but not yet weary of this life.
> View attachment 6758346


There's something great about an old watch with great patina. Each mark, ding and scrape adds character that, in my opinion, a pristine example can never have.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

41Mets said:


> New to me Doxa 750t gmt Caribbean. Just arrived tonight. Here are some pics:


Looks fantastic!! And in Mets colors no less!!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Only wish the bezel was a 24 hour bezel not 360 degrees but a nice piece at a great price to be had recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

justadad said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > New to me Doxa 750t gmt Caribbean. Just arrived tonight. Here are some pics:
> ...


Thanks! Yes...mets colors. Kind of reminds me of the seating inside a stadium. I didn't do it for the Mets colors, but I'm sure 99% of people will think that. ;-)


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Thanks T-hunter.
> 
> Hey, we Ags finally beat the Tigers in something the other night! We can't beat LSU in football, but beating them in basketball is a bit of a consolation.


Hey buddy, beat? We got whipped, y'all have a great team!
Best of luck, man!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Golana Golden Gate


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a no brainer for my 8 year old for what to wear! Good old Mickey!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Helping my brother with renovations so that means it's a beater day for me.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Doxa 750t gmt Caribbean for the first full day today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Doxa 750t gmt Caribbean for the first full day today


Oops


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

hozburun said:


>


That is a cool watch!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Flieger chrono again today

Cheers


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Last weekday for this one. With blizzard coming in, will switch to something more rugged tomorrow


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Happy Friday! Sporting a Longines Ultra-Chron today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

⬛ ⚫▪▫⚪⬜


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Waiting for a haircut.










Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

This today and all weekend


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Sick Benny (Oct 8, 2015)

This is my daily wearer usually because it was a gift from my son.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I've decided on the Blumo for my storm watch, at least until the storm actually hits, then all bets are off..,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Sick Benny said:


> This is my daily wearer usually because it was a gift from my son.
> 
> View attachment 6768346


I'm sure we'd all love to see wrist shots rather than you just keep posting the exact same picture in every single thread.

I mean, it's you pride and joy - surely you've taken a photo of it?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm sure we'd all love to see wrist shots rather than you just keep posting the exact same picture in every single thread.
> 
> I mean, it's you pride and joy - surely you've taken a photo of it?


Sorry Brad, but how else is one supposed to get their post count high enough to start selling banana counters on the sales forum? I mean really? I thought I had it down between the PAM 005 and the GMT Master II but now that I've seen this fine specimen posted as a viable alternative on that thread it's obviously a game changer!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Another *today's *shoots of just the same watch...


----------



## CCCPvintage (Mar 4, 2012)

Citizen


----------



## CCCPvintage (Mar 4, 2012)

Vostok


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Quick change after work.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)

Soon to be my only keeper


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm sure we'd all love to see wrist shots rather than you just keep posting the exact same picture in every single thread.
> 
> I mean, it's you pride and joy - surely you've taken a photo of it?


Pfft. Shows how much you know. That image is almost certainly a digital rendition.
The only plausible answer is that that watch is a vampire.
You can't take photos of a vampire.

You're welcome.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't you dare judge me...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Don't you dare judge me...


No judgement here. Fossil makes some very attractive watches, and that is certainly one of them.

What model is that?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy day, worked from home and wore the Alpiner4 GMT all day.

Stay safe for those impacted by the storm

Brice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Z123 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm not wearing a watch right now but hey, look what I found


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

My old RW Freelancer








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Tequila with beer chaser time!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Archimede Sporttaucher Bronze...working on some patina...slowly but surely!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Cool. You really have a great collection of "affordable" watches...all showing good taste.


Thanks for your kind words, I appreciate!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Busy day, worked from home and wore the Alpiner4 GMT all day.
> 
> Stay safe for those impacted by the storm
> 
> ...


Great combo Brice!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Second shift


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Newest catch- 1979 Heuer 844 Monnin. I love the cathedral hour hand and patina!


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ahoi today while we wait for a possible storm, so far it looks like we're in the clear


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

This old girl again. Bought her a little sister "Blurtle" this morning. When they suddenly came back in stock in Hong Kong!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hamilton or as I like to call it; the money pit


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

Newly acquired, though it is my 3rd time buying one of these! The venerable SKX007 to serve as my "beater." Already threw her on the Isofrane, but I have the Miltat Oyster bracelet and Jubilee just in case


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko Honda F1

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jaxwired said:


> View attachment 6766386


Is that what is called the Goldeneye? I love the vintage look.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fox143 said:


> Newest catch- 1979 Heuer 844 Monnin. I love the cathedral hour hand and patina!


Beautiful.


----------



## Br4m80 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Keeping warm during this blizzard









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oris65 (Dec 14, 2015)

Quote of the day too


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you Aggie88!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Borealis #ScorpionFish


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Retro-Moderism


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#LUME #BOREALIS


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Pam512


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

matlobi said:


> No judgement here. Fossil makes some very attractive watches, and that is certainly one of them.
> 
> What model is that?


That is the Townsman Chronograph.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

i recently purchased this..


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Morrisdog said:


> View attachment 6775962
> View attachment 6775962
> View attachment 6775962
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. These have got to be one of the most timelessly elegant watches around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks for those kind words. I purchased it in december from a second hand dealer and have just got it back from a cartier service. I am so happy with this watch.


----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

Blue Black White (Silver &#55357;&#56833


----------



## whitestig (Apr 2, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## concordu (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beater day again.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 157


Nice shot!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sinn Saturday


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna on Kain shark


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac Olympus


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

French Toast after the first round of sledding. Holy smokes, this storm is no joke - everyone be safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

DC blizzard in the background.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

notional said:


> DC blizzard in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take care - best purchase for us last year was a snowblower!


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai 305









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

NOS '59 Timex 100 while browsing vintage records.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

You know you're a big ol' kid when your own kids shake their heads at your shenanigans!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> Don't you dare judge me...


No judgement, like the color combo!


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

SEIKO SUN041


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

comfy factor is comparable to my omega


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

22" of snow and still falling hard.


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

Tough watch for a tough job.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Fireplace burning on this Snowy South Carolina day  spending time with one of my favorite, Hamilton Pan Europ, recently placed on a mesh bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Armida Brass for a sunny day.








Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

My wife's wrist today!

Btw, I gave her that for her birthday several years ago.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

009 for the evening...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it. 
Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF. 
Have a great Saturday. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

matlobi said:


> NOS '59 Timex 100 while browsing vintage records.
> 
> View attachment 6779906
> 
> ...


Is that Bill Haley & The Comets?


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-tec strap swap

















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wearing my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf and I LOVE it!! After hesitating so much, I'm super happy I got it.
> Love the retro look, original hands and raised beveled markers and raised logo, the cool lume markers and awesome bezel a la BPFF.
> Have a great Saturday.
> B
> ...


Haven't seen this one before, looks great!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Is that Bill Haley & The Comets?


The same.


----------



## MatthiasBolser (Dec 29, 2015)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking forward to all the WRUW pics of snowstorm from all my neighbors in the Eastern US.
Enjoying a snow day in NYC - 1-2 feet, but beautiful day for sledding and hiking in a park. Orange Monster loves snow...


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

justadad said:


> You know you're a big ol' kid when your own kids shake their heads at your shenanigans!!


That is awesome!!!!!!! My youngest is my daughter so we don't play with cool stuff like that, it's all ponies, cats and other animals. Maybe I should post pics of that anyway, just seems kind of lame.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> That is awesome!!!!!!! My youngest is my daughter so we don't play with cool stuff like that, it's all ponies, cats and other animals. Maybe I should post pics of that anyway, just seems kind of lame.


Hahahaha!!! Maybe I shouldn't mention that I only have daughters!! They're HUGE StarWars and Harry Potter fans!! I call that a parenting win!!! My wife calls it something entirely different!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Alpinist today, thoroughly enjoyed my family and the snow today. In that order


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready to paint the town Imperial Red with my Celadon Imperial&#8230; Have a spectacular weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## Br4m80 (Jan 1, 2016)

Snowshoe hike earlier this evening.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

justadad said:


> Hahahaha!!! Maybe I shouldn't mention that I only have daughters!! They're HUGE StarWars and Harry Potter fans!! I call that a parenting win!!! My wife calls it something entirely different!!!


That sir is a HUGE parenting win. I play video games with both my boys to my wife's dismay. They are 17 and 13; my daughter is 8 and special needs but much more fun to play with the action figures. You wouldn't believe what her cats, ponies, any other animals, can do!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#DeepBlue Master 1000 Automatic w/ rubber


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#RightNow Rubber: Courtesy of Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol - just noticed it's a day late ! 'SIA' - Swiss Made :


----------



## mukhliz (Sep 16, 2012)

Anniversary present (last piece) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

3 Days in a Row Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

First time on the nato strap


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Checking in with the g shock today. Going outside for the first time since Friday morning. We got about 2 feet here in Richmond, VA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is just a sexy watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wish you all a great Sunday and go Panthers 

I've been wearing the SRP777 on ToxicNato, which makes for a great combo. I've gotta try a grey toxicnato or the black with grey edges.

Cheers. B


















The not so unusual Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Marvin on a leather strap made by Ben @bcattwatchstraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

You don't know how really out of shape you are until you start shoveling snow! Blumo on Bond nato keeping me company in my misery!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Out on the nature trails trying to catch a few good shots.










I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sick Benny (Oct 8, 2015)

Wearing this one tonight.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful @California wine country 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sick Benny said:


> Wearing this one tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6797098


There it is again.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Out on the nature trails trying to catch a few good shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can call this a camera! I always wanted to buy a real good camera I love landscapes, birds, sunsets any natural beauty.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Skateboarding with the grandkids


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Giving fat boy some wrist time.

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sick Benny said:


> Wearing this one tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6797098


It's clear that this watch hates us all and wants to take over the thread..........

the app..........

the world!!!!!

I mean, it goes with everything!! It goes with lies, it pairs well with stupidity! It's the go-to watch of "no such thing as bad publicity"!

Here it is again when it thought no one was looking!!!









Naturally the watch is great with numbers and almost never files Chapter 11!!

Photo credit to Synaptix who helped a brother out!!!


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Still skateboarding with the grandkids. Took out the O.G. beater. Woul use it more if it would charge


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deep snow diving.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Sick Benny said:


> Wearing this one tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6797098


That's over 50 posts of the same stock photo of the crap available from .........s for $1.87
Enough is enough... Thank the watch- gods for the Ignore feature.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

For the af'noon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a grey ToxicNato.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sick Benny said:


> Wearing this one tonight.
> 
> View attachment 6797098


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

The glow of the football game on a vintage Hamilton chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Festina Fielmaster all weekend


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One was taken on the iPhone another on the Samsung curve or whatever it's called. 

Interested to see how they look on the computer.


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Heuer Monnin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> One was taken on the iPhone another on the Samsung curve or whatever it's called.
> 
> Interested to see how they look on the computer.


I love this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Drew canvas for a walk with my pup while the sun was out then later the Panthers' game.

Tubs says Hi! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Bam there it is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

hotsauz said:


>


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> We can call this a camera! I always wanted to buy a real good camera I love landscapes, birds, sunsets any natural beauty.


Thanks Simon.

I was out shooting yesterday and today.

Here are some photos I was able to take.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f109/post-your-random-photos-987213-33.html#post25021410


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

IWC 3531 in pink gold(I think) with Teju lizard strap. 35mm diameter on a 7.5 inch wrist. 
Paired with a manly, metrosexual, man bracelet. No, I'm not a fancy boy, it's European!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Thanks Simon.
> 
> I was out shooting yesterday and today.
> 
> ...


Your pics are stunning Brian, this snowy owl is beautiful! Great photographer....


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757 on canvas










Sent from my HTC One


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Charging the lume on my Stowa Fleiger on this post-blizzard sunny day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Sinn 757 on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece and this combo fit very well.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_For the games today.....



























Enjoy the rest of the evening folks






_


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _For the games today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always nice shot and as you said cheers!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Orange Deep Blue Master 1000 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brightz SAGN015 limited edition of 200 pieces from 2006. GMT, day, date display; blue black enamel dial. Hell of a watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

monsieurxu said:


> All ready to paint the town Imperial Red with my Celadon Imperial&#8230; Have a spectacular weekend ahead friends!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
> Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
> ...


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

GO PANTHERS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

"B"


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Monday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

hotsauz said:


> Brightz SAGN015 limited edition of 200 pieces from 2006. GMT, day, date display; blue black enamel dial. Hell of a watch.


Yeah I've never seen one, love Seikos, and that one is really really cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Invicta 8926OB with a worked bezel and big crown today.










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Zodiac Super SeaWolf on the oem bracelet again. I just love this watch. 
Have a great day. Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Personalized Undone Aqua today


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Jimmy74 said:


> Yeah I've never seen one, love Seikos, and that one is really really cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I have been keeping an eye on a used SAGN model and luckily this one triggered my watchrecon alert 2 weeks ago and I knew I had to get it.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

iPhone snapshot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Aegir for me today. Love this watch. Hate the snow.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle today. 1st day since receiving it that I get to wear it.I had 3 on my list for 2016, this is my #2 out out the 3 for 2016.:woohoo:





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## CCCPvintage (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

Love your Lumtec  here's mine









cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

Monday Desk Diving.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

chefmateo said:


> View attachment 6809706
> 
> View attachment 6809722
> 
> Monday Desk Diving.


Love the bezel on this one, very nice!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Afternoon switch.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

T-Race today......


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

Timely decision said:


> T-Race today......
> View attachment 6811058


More pics please!!!! I love it! I have a red Porsche GT4 coming in and I was looking for a daily watch with a red bracelet and came to this watch!


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Exploring Astoria OR

Beautiful day, in this historic town. I love how Astoria still has a certain grittiness to it. There's Something really unique about this place. It feels like there are not many places left like it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speedy on a budget


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1940 Bulova Emperor I just semi-refurbished with a deep case cleaning, a new crystal and a new strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Switched to the Vostok Amphibia because I am in a wtf kind of mood.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

A7


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening with Pam 
005 on Kodiak leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a good evening. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jmilkins (Nov 24, 2014)

Australia day here...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

New Makara Hawksbill turtle. 









Hanging in the back yard enjoying a relaxing Australia Day morning&#8230; before I go to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Enjoyed my Senator Sixties today to start the week.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

This one for today. My plan is to wear something different everyday but on the same strap! Cincy Strap Works Desert Sand NATO FTW!!!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing the first prototype of my new Celadon Celestial Silk, with its entire silk dial intricately embroidered by hand, a world-first. The dial depicts the classical painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers".

The view below is of the Ruilong bridge at the ancient town of Jiezi in scenic Sichuan province, China.

Now keenly anticipating the completion of two more watches with a similar hand-stitched silk dial with the bird and flower theme so beloved in Chinese fine art.

Have a wonderful week ahead friends 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

A little late today, but the SARG finally got back on my wrist today after a weekend in the snow with the G-Shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

This part of Korea was having a blizzard as well. The sun's out today finally!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*End of a long day. Peanut butter on toast with a glass of chocolate milk after my sons hockey game......*


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Afternoon change&#8230; Speedy mk ii









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#ScorpionFish #Borealis Rubber : Courtesy of Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Right this minute


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

My wife calls this my "casino watch". Lol


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Day 2 of the CSW Desert Sand NATO. Today on the Timex Expedition chrono.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)

FOIS


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

This dial always shows me something new


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!
I am wearing the blue vintage Tudor sub on perlon today. I hadn't worn this beauty in a while with the recent arrivals. It was time to show it some love 

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on chocolate NATO


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Breguet Transatlantique Type XXII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beauty watch....but awesome car.

|>



andrewfear said:


> Breguet Transatlantique Type XXII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> My wife calls this my "casino watch". Lol
> 
> View attachment 6817274


*
I would like to place a bet and please bring me a complementary cocktail, thanks.

What a great dial, very interesting.

Have great day and may the odds be in your favor;-)
*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Keeping it colourful today.
First orange now blue.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

First day with my Mrysky!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

How to be assertive when expressing "wrist presence"...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"shh-TÓW-vā"


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Seiko SRP275 that I modified on Sunday.
Hand-winding and hacking 4R36 movement. All parts by Dagaz except the seconds hand.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

humphrj said:


> View attachment 6824274
> 
> Seiko SRP275 that I modified on Sunday.
> Hand-winding and hacking 4R36 movement. All parts by Dagaz except the seconds hand.


This one looks amazing!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon walk on a gray overcast day with my Blue Ray


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

This was my first watch over $1,000 and I love it. I can't believe I haven't worn it in over a year. I'll prob sell this so someone gives it the time it really deserves.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gary Drainville said:


> My wife calls this my "casino watch". Lol
> 
> View attachment 6817274


Love it. Mine makes up names for my watches too&#8230; although if ever asked she says they all look the same to her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Loving the Sinn 809!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Radio Room


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

MrNurse said:


> This was my first watch over $1,000 and I love it. I can't believe I haven't worn it in over a year. I'll prob sell this so someone gives it the time it really deserves.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6824930&d=1453847122"]
> 
> 
> ...


 why havent u worn it ? Thats a good lookin piece


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Citizen Eco Chrono on Hadley Roma.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tao at bball


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Loving the Sinn 809!


That 809 is so nice Bradjholmes had one up for sale a while back but it sold before I could make an offer. It's one of, if not the most unique sinns around. Painted indices under the dial, wow!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Junghans Meister chronoscope for an almost 60F day today, and we just had a big snow event and 18F on Saturday, weird.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm going with the Seiko SRP777 on ToxicNato. Very comfortable combo and I also love the looks. 

Have a great evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I had been admiring Brad's 809 but missed it when he put his up for sale. I ended up buying this one from the German Ebay site. I have to give Brad credit as I wouldn't have looked at Ebay.de without his advice. Mine was more expensive, but in excellent condition. Now I wish I could take photos as nice as Brad's!



Spunwell said:


> That 809 is so nice Bradjholmes had one up for sale a while back but it sold before I could make an offer. It's one of, if not the most unique sinns around. Painted indices under the dial, wow!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Eichi today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Junghans Meister chronoscope for an almost 60F day today, and we just had a big snow event and 18F on Saturday, weird.


Nice! Look what I gave my wife as a small part of her birthday present! A vintage Junghans porcelain kitchen clock with timer. Pretty cool.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Night change to the OM, a great "doing the dishes" watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Nice! Look what I gave my wife as a small part of her birthday present! A vintage Junghans porcelain kitchen clock with timer. Pretty cool.


Wow that's really nice, I hadn't seen that version yet. I've only seen the one with the Max Bill font.

http://www.vam.ac.uk/__data/assets/image/0016/206152/45253-large.jpg

Pic lifted from the interwebs


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Heritage Series Carrera!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

estrickland said:


> Eichi today
> View attachment 6826602


Oh God its beautiful.


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good evening folks or good morning to some of you on the other side. This evening I'm still sporting my Seiko SARG017 with a new homemade single piece leather strap.

I like the last band I had on this watch but I wanted to see if I can make it work with a brown leather. So with a piece of leather I got from the local saddlery scrap bin I made a go at it this morning.

The Seiko SARG017, an affordable sporty dress watch.


















With minimal tools, this is the result......



























It has potential I think....









Anyway, sorry for the late post. I just got too busy today. Hope everyone had a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Suunto Core with aftermarket strap. Thinking about coloring the strap all black.

*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good evening folks or good morning to some of you on the other side. This evening I'm still sporting my Seiko SARG017 with a new homemade single piece leather strap.
> 
> I like the last band I had on this watch but I wanted to see if I can make it work with a brown leather. So with a piece of leather I got from the local saddlery scrap bin I made a go at it this morning.
> 
> ...


Great job on that brown strap, it looks great. I had put a brown leather NATO strap on my Seiko and I thought it looked pretty good. Very nice photography by the way.















PS: what brand of knife is that in the background with the file work on the spine? Thanks


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

That will do, that will do evvignes. |> Thanks as well.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> That will do, that will do evvignes. |> Thanks as well.


 You're welcome. What kind of knife is that in the background with the file work on the spine?
Thanks


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

evvignes said:


> You're welcome. What kind of knife is that in the background with the file work on the spine?
> Thanks


_
That sir is the Chambriard Special AmouretteTrappeur Knife - 2711, by Le Theirs par Chambriard.



























A common edc item









b-)​_


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Wow! That is a beautiful knife. Looks like snakewood. Very impressive.
Thank you so much for the excellent photos.*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

evvignes said:


> *Wow! That is a beautiful knife. Looks like snakewood. Very impressive.
> Thank you so much for the excellent photos.*


_Yes indeed, a snakewood. I like them, got the smaller cousin as well.









Anyway thanks for the compliments, very kind of you to say. 
Carry on ladies and gents.......
b-)
_​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _Yes indeed, a snakewood. I like them, got the smaller cousin as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the strap on the Seiko. Well done. 
Beautiful knives, look very familiar to me. The work on the spine is also reminiscent of the Laguiole knives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Makara on new panatime XL strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Yes indeed, a snakewood. I like them, got the smaller cousin as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to buy something like that. Your pictures are always so high quality BevoWatch.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I need to buy something like that. Your pictures are always so high quality BevoWatch.


Thank you, glad you like the pics. I'm warning you, it could be a slippery slope the knife addiction. ;-)


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Mark 4,5








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Deep Blue Master 1000 / Bonetto Cinturini orange


















rubber


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP WUS


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Good morning! Mr. Mini Bubble at 5 says hi!


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue scuba dude on orange silicone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 005 on a C&B leather nato. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko recraft today!


















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good morning from sunny but chilly Ottawa.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNA793


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Phantom on a Clover Strap








Have a good day!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tapatalk ---> fail


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Day 3 with the CSW Desert Sand NATO.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Tapatalk ---> fail


That watch is just stunning.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*
Prime on mesh. 
*


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6830170
> 
> 
> View attachment 6830178


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

anabuki I want ask you where you take lumed bezel for VOSTOK
and when see second foto i all understand )))))))


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Rainhard said:


> anabuki I want ask you where you take lumed bezel for VOSTOK
> and when see second foto i all understand )))))))


Imagination, imagination.... 







this is my best lumed watch... ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Amvox1 today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Time for a zodiac


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


Looks nice on the camo. 
I have mine on a green two piece nato.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Time for a zodiac


Those skeleton hands are the shizzle!! I mean, they're not KK-907 yellow calculator watch nice but they're pretty sweet nonetheless!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

justadad said:


> Those skeleton hands are the shizzle!! I mean, they're not KK-907 yellow calculator watch nice but they're pretty sweet nonetheless!!


Thanks j. Nothing compares to the KK-907. Nothing.


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Tapatalk ---> fail


That's super hot!! In house GP Mvt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my new favorites, the Alpiner4 GMT on Art's weathered canvas.

Have a good evening.
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's super hot!! In house GP Mvt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. It's called a JR movement, but it's made by GP, next to GP, and looks almost identical to one of the GP movements. I can't remember the movement model, but before I bought it I did the research on it. It runs +1 spd and has very smooth and solid feel winding, pushing/pulling the crown, and moving the hands with the crown. Definitely a very nice design.

Thanks for noticing. It's a real joy to get the rare opportunity to wear it.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> One of my new favorites, the Alpiner4 GMT on Art's weathered canvas.
> 
> Have a good evening.
> B
> ...


You seem to have a lot of very cool watches, but I think this is my favourite. If they go on sale again this year I'm jumping in. Love the canvas too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Trying to build patina&#8230;

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Daytona wings in this many minutes


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Sorry for keep posting this watch, am deeply in love with it currently.. 

With Batik as background


----------



## klaroqsi (Jul 12, 2015)

Before Rolex price increase, I had to get one 









Fui a por lana y...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Morning fellas AK Regulator w/ Lebauches mvmnt which keeps spot on time more accurately then most of my collection,weird to say the least,but I did this little piece.


More info on this please, i've tried googling it but find a dead end..


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Gearing up for an action-packed weekend in Hong Kong with my Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine...

Have an absolutely wonderful weekend ahead friends, so awesome it makes last weekend green with envy 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride â€" East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#A7






*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

images hosting


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in a blue mood today.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Reidenschild Dark Sea Multi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

w4kz said:


> More info on this please, i've tried googling it but find a dead end..


not much to go on its an old AdeeKaye long sold out

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Joshivan26 said:


> Sorry for keep posting this watch, am deeply in love with it currently..
> 
> With Batik as background
> 
> View attachment 6842146


What a beauty indeed! Love the perlon on it as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the B&R 123 GMT on the B&R orange nylon strap today. I really like this combo and it'll brighten my day at the office 

Have a great day. 
Brice. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

315 for Thursday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Doing some light reading


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st of MANY strap changes gotta  lug holes.
Turtle meets Maddog shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

^ SUPER cool! My family are huge baseball fans. Maddog's website doesn't seem very functional, however - I can't see the examples of baseball material they have available and there is no costing info. Do you mind if I ask how much that Rawlings strap ran?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> ^ SUPER cool! My family are huge baseball fans. Maddog's website doesn't seem very functional, however - I can't see the examples of baseball material they have available and there is no costing info. Do you mind if I ask how much that Rawlings strap ran?


thanks bud, but it was 6 yrs ago or more so I don't remember but I believe it was 180.00

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Tactical Compass today...


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Challenger anniversary 
Got the moon watch on in honor of the challenger explosion. 
Which I believe was today's date?
Really like it on the ole twist-0-flex


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch taking a half day.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Longines Mystery Dial today


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I wore a sport coat today, more than enough reason to strap on my only dresser.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday folks

I'm still sporting my SARG with the homemade distressed brown one piece leather strap, very comfortable.



























Hope everyone is having a great day
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'73 2181









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

<3


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Добрый день!

(Good afternoon!)


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the suigeneric strap


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Day 4 of Cincy's Desert Sand NATO! For comfort and style; this one week/one strap thing ain't hard at all with the CSW! Today with el Kiger. That's Spanish for: The Kiger!








And for my geek friends out there (of which I am one) :


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful evening with the 775


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Every time I think it's time to flip my Hydroconquest, I look at the pictures and keep it. Great, great watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I went with the B&R 123 GMT on the B&R orange nylon strap today. I really like this combo and it'll brighten my day at the office
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...


Awesome combo!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Awesome combo!


Merci bcp. Je l'aime particulièrement sur ce bracelet en textile orange de B&R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

An evening with the PRC


----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks awesome. Where did you get the strap?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Evening switch to the Sea Urchin


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Still goin from an after work workout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Evening swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmilkins (Nov 24, 2014)

Experimenting with the Rado Hyperchrome XXL on a Zulu...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Thursday folks
> 
> I'm still sporting my SARG with the homemade distressed brown one piece leather strap, very comfortable.
> 
> ...


*
Thanks a lot, now I want to learn how to make my own watch strap!
Like I needed another hobby 
Again, great combo. It looks professional.
*


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

I like the dial in this one


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*
This little quartz watch is about 25 years old(I think).
Still going strong.

*








Good Evening


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#ORANGE Deep Blue Master 1000 Automatic on Bonetto Cinturini Rubber


















#281


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr Bronze 47mm


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


>


Love those urchins!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ticino pilot


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

MrNurse said:


> Love your Lumtec  here's mine
> View attachment 6809666


Love that one! Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

The red zone is for loading and unloading only.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

PO LM


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF !! 

Wearing my Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on an old Drew canvas. The canvas straps keep getting better with age IMO. 
Still love this watch, have had it for almost 1/2 year now... Pretty amazing 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Yes, TGIF indeed. Easy pick of the day....



























Have a wonderful weekend everyone

b-)​_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Phantom today!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

У меня есть желтый карандаш коробки!

(I have a yellow pencil box!)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

BBRed homage is in the can for today!


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNA793


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

_(...)In 1932 three young Polish genius mathematicians and cryptologists: Marian Rejewski, Jerzy Różycki and Henryk Zygalski, working for Polish military intelligence's Cipher Bureau broke the Enigma system. _ _Then Polish cryptologists designed "cryptologic bomb" - the electromechanical device which could break Enigma cipher automatically, this was on October of 1938._
_On 25 July 1939, five weeks before outbreak of World War II, the Polish decided to share the technology and equipped French and British colleagues with a "bomb" prototype. __Breaking of Enigma was a one of the most important milestones in allied victory of World War II.(...)

/from:
http://danielnessim.com/2014/12/23/mystery-from-g-gerlach/_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6862682
> 
> 
> View attachment 6862722
> ...


This was my old blog, now I moved to another domain watchier.com
Thank you for sharing, and great watch btw

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Omega Speedmaster Pro X-33 is really growing on me.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Flieger


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Seiko 6309 mod
All yobokies parts, dial, sapphire, hands, and insert.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> View attachment 6863834
> 
> 
> View attachment 6863850
> ...


Nice Docs, and Stowa of course


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt instruments 'Corsair' #15 of 1000 Swiss ETA


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Seiko SRP488K1 with a pint of Thatchers...mmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi from Breckenridge


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Newly delivered Seamaster Professional Chronograph!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ProcrastinatingPhysicist said:


> Hi from Breckenridge


Hell yeah! That's a good time right there!

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Docs, and Stowa of course


Thanks. They're one of my original pairs purchased circa 1992. Hard to believe it's been that many years.

The leather now has age; these were worn all over.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Thanks. They're one of my original pairs purchased circa 1992. Hard to believe it's been that many years.
> 
> The leather now has age; these were worn all over.


Sweet, I guess in 92' they were still made in the UK. I lost interest when they started outsourcing.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New to me overseas this evening, crummy day at work today, just getting home. Sorry for the equally crummy picture, I'll post some better ones soon.


----------



## steq (Mar 30, 2011)

My new Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Hell yeah! That's a good time right there!
> 
> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Will be there in two weeks cannot wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 6867402
View attachment 6867402


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BernHardt Industries 1st Generation 'Corsair' yellow diver circa 2007 Designed by Fred B Amos . Limited edition #15 of 1000


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Day 6 of CSWs Desert Sand-apalooza!! Lorus quartz full lume dial!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

More bball practice


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Headed out to the golf course.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Helping to install an exhaust system on a Charger.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning Saturday folks!

For this blessed day the Eco-drive Citizen diver gets the start. This is one of my favorite tool watch. This is the one that gets to do a lot of the dirty and tough work in my collection next to my Casio G-Shock. Fishing, skiing, hunting, hiking, yard work, this gets it's hefty share of wrist time. Not to mention that it's affordable, accurate, tough, and aesthetically pleasing for what it is.

Early morning start to spend a little time with my bud


















Derpy-derp time



























Early morning jaunt like today makes me miss hunting season....









May you all have a great weekend






_


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Today's flavor


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some leather & the 775


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Velatura SPC071


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


>


Hit em' straight! I wish I could play today but working instead.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko Yachtman









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked this up from the original owner - box, paperwork, and sales receipt.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

.







. Went out and bought an Armitron today after reading about them. It's officially the biggest watch I own. Not going to baby it... Want to see how tough it really is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my SRP777 , "la tortue"  , on a ToxicNato. It's a very nice and comfortable combo ready for the beach... Too bad I'm not at the beach 
Not sure this is a long termer, but I'm enjoying it for now. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Alden said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARMITRON's "G-shock" - type watches definitely fly under the radar, but really do offer great performance for the dollar.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Been doin' drywall. G-shock day!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> ARMITRON's "G-shock" - type watches definitely fly under the radar, but really do offer great performance for the dollar.


About half or one-third the price of the G-Shock. We'll see how long it lasts though. So far it seems like a very well built electronic device.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


Nice pick up!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Alden said:


> About half or one-third the price of the G-Shock. We'll see how long it lasts though. So far it seems like a very well built electronic device.


There are also some knock-offs called "S-shock." However, they cannot be very good as I am fairly sure that "eleventeen o'clock" is not a legitimate time.


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mach6


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Tag Heuer F1 chrono on new nato.


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Just in time for St. Pattys Day .


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Family picture 










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 for work today


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my favorite watch, the TUDOR blue sub 79090 on a new leather Drunk&Toxic NATO prototype Art made with Horween November Sky leather and ToxicNato hardware 
The lighting was weird so the pics don't do it justice. The leather has a great blue hue. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Crepas Scuba 500 at Mardi Gras Galveston TX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Using the new Nexus 6p and a new camera as a result. This was taken in the pitch black with flash.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick switch to another affordable timepiece, heading out to take the family for dinner.



























Bidding everyone a good evening






_


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving this combo!!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wine with my lady. Have a good night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Just Chilling, with fam:sunglasses:


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)

Newest addition to the family.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lamb Shank, coffee and a ravenous appetite


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

franco60 said:


> Crepas Scuba 500 at Mardi Gras Galveston TX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look of that watch . Party On ...........


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist (Sep 8, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Will be there in two weeks cannot wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're likely getting a couple of fresh feet this week. Can you move your trip up?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ProcrastinatingPhysicist said:


> They're likely getting a couple of fresh feet this week. Can you move your trip up?


Darn it if only but i will be there for 6 full days of skiing big fan of Breck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wearing this at 12:20 in the morning but will switch to "RW Sinatra" later on.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thing keeps amazingly accurate time.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Custom engraved Aevig Corvid on one wrist, fitbit & CSW nato strap (without watch - just for accenting the fitbit) on other.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#A7 #BigAssLume


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue T100 Daynight


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Stieny riding a Helmut strap.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Well that's Hellas...
Sunny winter 20 Celsius...
Espresso by the sea...
With sea urchin..


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Movado Bid Date today









Beautiful Sunday morning out here in PA!

Enjoy everyone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with Boschett DWP


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm lucky I love it because it's my only non g shock watch I have right now. Recently took advantage of a strapco NATO deal and purchased some sweet straps. But the bracelet for today


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn on W&W crimson strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Blumo w home made strap (i know not great but working progress)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Good on you for trying, something I'm considering trying one day.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

oops only supposed to be one pic sorry


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's gonna be 69F today and sunny so we'll be grilling out with the girls and Ryker who's coming to visit Gd Ma and Gd Pa 
Keeping it simple with the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive on a grey toxicnato. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Easy like Sunday morning.......

because it's affordable and gets the job done.




































A blessed morning to all
​_


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Swiss Movement, German Craftsmanship, American Muscle. All on a Sunday. Did someone say IHOP for breakfast?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sumo Sunday


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rolex 24 in it's closing stages.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

A cavalcade of Monsters!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

For the last day of the 1st month of 2016.

It's the annual changing of the Dillo. From the 2015 LaRue Tactical SHOT Show Dillo to the 2016 LaRue Tactical SHOT Show Dillo.










www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

(Beastie Boys framed picture blurred in the reflection)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No watch right now


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Up close


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful day here, it was nice to be outside grilling out and walking around the neighborhood with the fam. 
I switched to the Tudor sub on the Drunk&Toxic leather NATO earlier


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Forty-three dollars (including the aftermarket solid stainless steel bracelet).

That's all I have to say about that.




























...sorry about the bezel being off, I used it to time my burritos.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting day, date and alignment of hands today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Winding down the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

illition said:


> Interesting day, date and alignment of hands today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one! Really over the offense.
I'm just concerned about the size, does it really wear very big? I have a 6.7 wrist but a bit flat.
I would really appreciate your advice

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Posted earlier.. Just loving the dial!!










Have a great night everyone!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

JLC RDM :]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Lexus+ seiko = win win combo...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Right now this. Going back to its casket when dawn breaks.


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

About to go for a walk with the wife. Still 37°c here at 5:30pm!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the work week with the Seiko cocktail time on a brown Perlon strap. 
Have a great day. 
Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SMP


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A very steath look


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Sirius Manufacture today
Cheers


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speedy on Di-Modell Rallye


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Decided to go with the Longines Spirit Heritage today


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

OS


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone!

Starting the day with my SARG017




































Let's get it done folks
b-)
​_


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back w/the 775 & leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Ciela Mare Zero-Sen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

The snow is melting away quite nicely out here in pa, unusually warm out..

My Ocean GMT back on its bracelet










Have a great afternoon everyone!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Oxblood Croc


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZG87J


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO to start the work week


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Dressed for supper









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What a (another) crappy day at work  . Need some color to brighten things up a bit 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt 'Custom made blue dial' Binnacle Diver Automatic 42mm, Miyota, sapphire, 200m #AmericanCompany #USA #OldSchool #CustomizedAtTh






























eFactory


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Let me know what you all think of grey C&B strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Bangkok Hound (May 16, 2015)

My new toy:


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Changed to this&#8230; speedy Tuesday after all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Love this one! Really over the offense.
> I'm just concerned about the size, does it really wear very big? I have a 6.7 wrist but a bit flat.
> I would really appreciate your advice
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks! I love it too. Really goes well especially with the Hirsch Robby in yellow.

Hmm. I don't think it wears too big for a casual watch.









I have a 6.75 wrist and quite flat too. And although it looks big in the photo (all watches kinda do) I don't think it's over the top by modern standards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

illition said:


> Thanks! I love it too. Really goes well especially with the Hirsch Robby in yellow.
> 
> Hmm. I don't think it wears too big for a casual watch.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

As I am expecting a delivery of a Seiko diver at work today, I decided to go with the inexpensive watch today that I'll take off at some point.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Warm day here in Texas. Have a great day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Auto Date today - still enjoying it 20+ years later
Cheers


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning Fog


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't keep this one off the wrist any longer  It's crazy how much I like it and want to wear it constantly. I also haven't even checked other straps since I put this weathered canvas on it. I don't think I can beat this combo with the straps I have at home that'll fit the watch.

Have a great day. 
B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko Recraft again today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

PAM 111, purchased yesterday.


----------



## nunzo (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I wasn't deeply in love with the Silverstone. But on this new rally strap it may end up being a keeper after all.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A little (well, not _little_) Korean goodness today...


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

OS for me today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

jdallasries said:


> View attachment 6909618
> 
> Let me know what you all think of grey C&B strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works well!! I'm a big fan of Crown & Buckle !


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

buddhabar said:


>


Wow I like them large hr markers


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

kepa said:


> PAM 111, purchased yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 6913858


Congrats on your PAM! Wear it well


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

nunzo said:


> View attachment 6913946


Looks to be a B&S strap there.. Love this watch one of my all time favorites! That Snow flake


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

At home today, doing some relaxing

My Ocean GMT slightly aged bezel










If it's anything that catches the eye..

It must be The AR coating


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mid-day wear.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DA46 Black on #8 leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod


Great mod! What bracelet is that? One from the new seiko turtles?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## nunzo (Jan 7, 2014)

lawlessflyer said:


> Looks to be a B&S strap there.. Love this watch one of my all time favorites! That Snow flake


You would be correct. Camel colored that's darkened to a nice mahogany


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus on nato strap from aguetradingco today.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New arrival


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

41Mets said:


> New arrival


Oh love it! Those baby tunas' pics are killing me. Thank you enablers around here 

Wear yours in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Always love to flood this diver with plenty of light


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Is it 1700hrs yet??









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I really forgot how comfortable these are to wear. Now I've got to figure how to take it off..


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks! It's definitely the best quality build I've had on my wrist for that price point. I feel very good about owning it!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good day everyone.

Today the SARB gets his turn. I think it'll work.



























Have a tremendous Tuesday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

OP 116000....


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Afternoon cats

Hamilton Khaki on old ass beat up Ammo shoes from Scott Allison










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro for me today, so exhausted, I worked until 3am this morning.


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't wear this one very often because I love my Stowas too much, but here's my Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim Petite Seconde.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Great mod! What bracelet is that? One from the new seiko turtles?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks! I bought the bracelet on the bay for $8.99!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night watch.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*
Prime with Obris Morgan strap
*_SWEET_*!!!
*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

They do say seiko lume is legendary


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Deep Blue Master 1000 on ISO #Orange


----------



## boaconrp (Jul 28, 2014)

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 6905298


 Beautiful! I tried one of these on in Nassau, Bahamas, and fell in love.


----------



## boaconrp (Jul 28, 2014)

My choice for Tuesday...


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

My beater (still waterproof) 6309, on a band I made from an old belt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Went out to shoot some photos this morning

Snow diving b-)


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a Nemo-Hamilton day









www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Love the Tudor hands.


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Very unique Seiko!


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Heck of a watch for St. Patricks day!


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Burly!


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Super classic!


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Tissot T-Lord


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

tactico geomaster


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

6263 Daytona, straight representing


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks. Absolutely loving it. It's big, bold, and has some weight to it. Feels great. I sold my Rolex Oyster Perptual Date to fund it, which was a very understated and minimal looking watch. This is very much in contrast. I plan to have a few quality luxury watches and this is the first. I have an Omega Speedmaster making its way to me soon.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

lawlessflyer said:


> Congrats on your PAM! Wear it well


Thanks. Absolutely loving it. It's big, bold, and has some weight to it. Feels great. I sold my Rolex Oyster Perptual Date to fund it, which was a very understated and minimal looking watch. This is very much in contrast. I plan to have a few quality luxury watches and this is the first. I have an Omega Speedmaster making its way to me soon.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

GS


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Tank Americaine


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

View attachment 6923330

Tank Americaine


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Omega time.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Incredibly comfortable - perhaps the rubber strap is a little too long, as others have commented, but the feel and the fit is much better than one would imagine when looking at the shape of the watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Omega SMP today.

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Zodiac for what promises to be another crappy day at the office.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

Speedy on rubber one pass strap.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DrGonzo said:


> I wasn't deeply in love with the Silverstone. But on this new rally strap it may end up being a keeper after all.


A new strap bring new life into a watch, I've had several that I was ready to sell, but found just the right strap.....

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

M18 for this morning 









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

My Pan Europ
Her wrist


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

IanCognito said:


> My Pan Europ
> Her wrist


Nice shot!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

REGO Vintage military chronograph for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Wonderful Wednesday everyone.
_
Might as well continue the theme, so today the Orient Star Classic gets the turn. Think it'll work with this one too. Dig the classic look at an affordable price.

WZ0251EL

This is it with the original leather band. It's nice.









Sweet......









...with the croco style leather band.













































Have a wonderful day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

something Bronze on




























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

New arrival:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield Signalman polished.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'78 Caravelle with ESA 9158 transistorized movement.









Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinn 240 for hump day, I hope everyone is having a great one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6928050
> View attachment 6928074
> 
> 
> Schofield Signalman polished.


First time I saw this watch, I really love the chunky case!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Freezing rain this morning. So out came the shovel.
Then +1C and all gone this afternoon.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Fat boy for the evening...


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

The beast Gpw1000. Have a great day









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been strongly considering an Alpina and I though I wanted a chronograph. Everything I see you post this, the urge grows! It's on my radar for sure. I need to secure an Omega Planet Ocean Seamaster first 



Jeep99dad said:


> I couldn't keep this one off the wrist any longer  It's crazy how much I like it and want to wear it constantly. I also haven't even checked other straps since I put this weathered canvas on it. I don't think I can beat this combo with the straps I have at home that'll fit the watch.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

It's a pepsi day for me today


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Stealth evening out









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jimiwilli said:


> I've been strongly considering an Alpina and I though I wanted a chronograph. Everything I see you post this, the urge grows! It's on my radar for sure. I need to secure an Omega Planet Ocean Seamaster first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

finished the day w/ the Turtle



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Joshivan26 said:


> Sorry for keep posting this watch, am deeply in love with it currently..
> 
> With Batik as background
> 
> View attachment 6842146


Lovely piece , and great choice of strap to go with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Wifey+hammy=Happy!


----------



## willa (Feb 3, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


This looks wonderful. Can I ask more about it? It has definitely Rolex elements to it. Looks nicely machined.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


This is my next watch...Love it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Timely decision said:


> This is my next watch...Love it!


Thank you! I really enjoy it myself.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

jimiwilli said:


> I've been strongly considering an Alpina and I though I wanted a chronograph.
> 
> I am having to make this decision as well. Narrowed it down to the Seastrong diver 300 chrono and the Startimer pilot chrono.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Eternamatic


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Smiths Everest PRS-25 and my 6000th post here.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Smiths Everest PRS-25 and my 6000th post here.


Love it on the forum strap!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sharkmaster 1000 white, ETA-2824-2


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

You know you're addicted when immediately after you put on your watch, you think to yourself: "I need to take a photo and post it on the WRUW thread..."

Wearing the TAG today |>


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#SeaDragon


----------



## Oldman_78 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy Thursday all....


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've got the ninja back on


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Speedy3, cheers


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


>


This watch was made from solidified sex appeal!! Every time you post pics I wanna jump you then and there!!!

<resisting the urge to drive to Texas>


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Grandma's kitchen towel:✅
Vintage blue Mason jar:✅
Soft lighting from window:✅
Kiger Milsub:✅

'Sgonna be a good day Tater!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

SMP chrono on rubber today. Had to brush the dust off this one.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ha! She is very photogenic! I was able to find it on ebay.de (the German version of ebay), using Google translate initially until I found out the seller spoke English.



justadad said:


> This watch was made from solidified sex appeal!! Every time you post pics I wanna jump you then and there!!!
> 
> <resisting the urge to drive to Texas>


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Just got a couple of straps in from Cincy Straps, trying the gray on the Blumo...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Here it is again. Sorry, I can't stop looking at it, lol.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> Just got a couple of straps in from Cincy Straps, trying the gray on the Blumo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of Zach's straps are top notch!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Timesonar for me!


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

old and new....


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

This version of the Obris Morgan Aegis has a similar look and is customizable. I ordered one with the fully lumed white dial. It looks like they sold out in a day or two but will be for sale again in late April.





justadad said:


> This watch was made from solidified sex appeal!! Every time you post pics I wanna jump you then and there!!!
> 
> <resisting the urge to drive to Texas>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

how to use print screen


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

My first expensive watch. I love it but it's time for her to go so I'll selling it and maybe going to buy a PO 45.5 eventually.


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Say hello to Mr. Kemmner


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

G. Gerlach Chronograf









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure Happy It's Thursday! My latest acquisition! Kontiki 1973 limited edition.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

This is my first post, so I figured what better thread...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a protocol question. I was all set to take a picture and post when I realized that I had already posted this watch a couple of weeks ago... Do you re-post or is it one and done?


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Went with my Breitling SuperOcean 44 today


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Post it... I dont think any of us ever get tired of looking at watches ;-)



Grinny456 said:


> I have a protocol question. I was all set to take a picture and post when I realized that I had already posted this watch a couple of weeks ago... Do you re-post or is it one and done?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Late post - the DS diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a classic...SKX007


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> I have a protocol question. I was all set to take a picture and post when I realized that I had already posted this watch a couple of weeks ago... Do you re-post or is it one and done?


Post it!!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I have noticed the same watches in different settings quite often. Unless you have a massive collection it would be tough not to repost the same watch on occasion. I own a beautiful SARB065 that I post as often as possible!


Grinny456 said:


> I have a protocol question. I was all set to take a picture and post when I realized that I had already posted this watch a couple of weeks ago... Do you re-post or is it one and done?


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*T-Race Thursday........*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Famous 4 for now.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Famous 4 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love that Max Bill, is that a Nomos shell cordovan strap?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> I have a protocol question. I was all set to take a picture and post when I realized that I had already posted this watch a couple of weeks ago... Do you re-post or is it one and done?


Post it man!, most of us post many different shots of the same watch.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Absolutely love that Max Bill, is that a Nomos shell cordovan strap?


you have a keen sense buddy. Yes it is good 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Alpinist today on Nomos shell cordovan, and a prematurely blooming red quince.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday to everyone.
Got a really early morning start today and away from the internet for a bit but finally home now.

You all like this funny guy? He is missed and it's moment like this clip made me take an old brand for a spin today. Love that movie. 





Casio watch has been in my collection since I can remember wearing a watch. 
My Casio MT-G is the toughest and most accurate watch I have, period. This is the watch I calibrate all my autos and quartz if that says anything. 
So needless to say, I have a healthy respect for this brand. They are mostly affordable and for a fellow like myself that's not a WUS 1%er, it has it's place. 








More about this watch and it's adventure reflected on my intro to the Casio forum last night......
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-thursday-4-february-2016-a-2851522-2.html

However for today, I'm sporting it's cousin......
The Casio EF503D-1AV


















Getting it done and now it's time to go home....









Hoping everyone is having a great day.
b-)​_


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I know you do!!



RomeoT said:


> I have noticed the same watches in different settings quite often. Unless you have a massive collection it would be tough not to repost the same watch on occasion. I own a beautiful SARB065 that I post as often as possible!


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My vintage Citizen 8110 Speedmaster 23J movement automatic chronographs.



















www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 for this morning

El Nido, Palawan


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 157 for this morning
> 
> El Nido, Palawan
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160205/13941731197ff7af9360580040221342.jpg[/img[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## adimaano56sl (Aug 27, 2014)

Commute bicycle/ subway commute with my Speedbird.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

GS on new Grand Duke Hirsh strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

teriyaki salmon


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

soaking.fused said:


> teriyaki salmon


Looks like a healthy meal to me and kudos for portion size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

Just delivered yesterday!


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just received today!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Really should stop wearing this as much. But I'm hooked 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Good night all!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lightstorm (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Sbpa009

Отправлено с моего SM-N9005 через Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

A friday with my Oris sixty five


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trying to get a decent picture of this watch without reflections everywhere is proving difficult.
I blame the photographer, not the watch.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Borealis #SeaDragon


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Working nights, so tritium for the dark&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's my humble new indulgence, a NOS Chirag in brown fade dial from HMT. Snagged this right before the stocks ran dry as the company shuts down operations. You can see the hand-painted variations in the lume dots. It's the quirkiest little watch in my small collection. Unashamedly retro.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE all, cheers


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My steiny on a nato! Happy Friday!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

New Precista 18A


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF and looks who is up this morning.....

for his little moment in the sun.













































Have a monster Friday and great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Help! I'm expecting a new watch today and need help picking out what I'm going to wear right now from here!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn 757 today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

notional said:


> Help! I'm expecting a new watch today and need help picking out what I'm going to wear right now from here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ploprof


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

bigdawgjrod said:


> This is my first post, so I figured what better thread...
> 
> View attachment 6941449


...and back to the bracelet today.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Ploprof


Done. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Going with the Big O today - have a fab weekend everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*Desk diving SKX007 required...*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas for this Friday, HAGWE everyone!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got this!!!! From original owner with original box and bracelet!


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

My favorite watch! It def stands out! It's not as sentimental as my Omega SMP but I just love this watch unfortunately selling this as well.


----------



## elitevideogames (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Left the house in too much of a hurry today. Sad face.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

jah said:


> Just got this!!!! From original owner with original box and bracelet!


Very nice pick up, congrats!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Moonwatch


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain L-Evolution Super Trofeo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Ole trusty for the evening...


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I did this once - went to the mall, bought a Swatch for $50, gave it to my daughter when I got home. I am a sick, sick man...


steadyrock said:


> Left the house in too much of a hurry today. Sad face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment DSC_5856.jpg


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Airman is badass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangkok Hound (May 16, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

As I await word, still, about my Sinn 103 a sa b, this'll be getting plenty of wrist time. +/- 0 in my first three days.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6958602
> 
> 
> View attachment 6958610
> ...


----------



## Milko (Aug 2, 2014)

Hirsch carbon blue on the Rado Hyperchrome XXL.


----------



## usfpaul82 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Happy Day!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Have a great day


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> This Airman is badass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This airman is badass!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

There is now another new version of the Skindiver with a new case.


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

Old good Samurai


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmontres (Oct 22, 2014)

*STEINHART Red Nav B-Uhr*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Squadra


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

1915 Waltham.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

castlk said:


>


Nice. Looks like a Seiko mvmt too.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt 'Corsair' ( 1st generation 2007) Swiss ETA #15 of 1000 , w/Bonetto Cinturini rubber ( 300D )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II, Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP687. Note the ghost globe on the dial. IMO, nice touch.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

This one again.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Novel Replique


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Helson Tortuga


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth tuna for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pit stop: tire rotation and balance


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko SRP601K1 beater right now...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Alt1-C Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a old Russian tank...


----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

My daughter the astronaut and Omega Speedmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I wore the Citizen Promaster Eco-drive on a toxicnato hanging out with my boy Turbo









This afternoon, I switched back to one of my all-time fave, the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 with its awesome panda dial on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One of my oldest modern piece Tissot prs 516 on Grand Duke Hirsch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

VWolf time


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

Omega time!


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

Wenger GST, doesn't see much wrist time these days.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rend-Uhr-ing


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Wore the 1961 Vulcain Nautical to today's Cal vs. Stanford basketball game. Go Bears.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

humphrj said:


> This one again.
> 
> View attachment 6965066


Nice mod!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM today again!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

In its element


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

6309 on dark brown perlon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Always good to see a diver actually diving, great shot!!

And impressive w/out a dive computer.



Mchu004 said:


> In its element


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Been wearing this very affordable Casio today but this time with a rally style strap. It works.




































b-)​_


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*well I didn't wear a watch today, too much physical labour,but I brought my Hamilton with me for the drive home tomorrow. My pal joined me for supper working at the cabin....*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Earlier today..

Movado Datron on B&S Lumberjack strap









It's amazing what a simple strap change can do.. Couldn't enjoy it more with this vintage strap!

Have a good one


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday from Castle Breitling.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

The Razor is back!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWW Tatoskok


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

humphrj said:


> The Razor is back!
> 
> View attachment 6976490


Where do you get those ? Are they the whole bracelet or extensions ?


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn and soccer, the perfect combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZFO5J. Luv the cases on these. Btw, do these fall under the "Tuna" category ?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

strapcode.com Whole bracelet


NYSCOTTY said:


> Where do you get those ? Are they the whole bracelet or extensions ?


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

humphrj said:


> strapcode.com Whole bracelet


Thanks !


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

illition said:


> Interesting day, date and alignment of hands today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice casing in the background, may I ask what brand is it ?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

FoudesMontres said:


> Very nice casing in the background, may I ask what brand is it ?


Thanks! Check out www.waxima.co

They are based in Singapore, not sure if they ship international but their cases are very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

The Kickstarter Courg watch to start today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great looking watch...and nice strap! How long-lasting is the lume?



Spunwell said:


> Great minds think alike!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain L-Evolution Super Trofeo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steq (Mar 30, 2011)

Stayed at the Ritz in Los Angeles







last night for my 25th Anniversary celebration with my lady

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Tissot for the day while my Grand Seiko makes it way back to Japan due to lose screw










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pre Super Bowl swap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SRP777 on a Swiss made old tropic strap to complete the vintage feel. Happens to be very comfortable too 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 18 year old SKX173. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

I like those Turtles ! I should save up for the Seiko SRP773 !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Showing for the first time how to skate at my son... Great afternoon!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Superbowl birthday party for my youngest bio and I got to wear me dads PAM for a bit. Sold mine 2 years ago (has it been that long?!?!). I think I have him thinking about a sub now that he's tried on my Kiger!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This one just came today. It is simplicity exemplified, and so easy to read.


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Great looking watch...and nice strap! How long-lasting is the lume?


It's okay, not like a Pelagos, more comparable to a seiko


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

GO PANTHERS!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> GO PANTHERS!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Keep Poundin'!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got some blue on to show support to our Panthers tonight. Even double-wristing with two blue watches, both on blue Natos 

Go Panthers!!! #KeepPounding

Enjoy the game. 
B

This is such a great affordable. Great value 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SiDave (May 6, 2013)

380 and some dead bird (arcteryx)


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Ready for some football. And so done with this pregame.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great photo!



Ulotny said:


>


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Great photo!


Thanks man


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

First time on the ZULU today. I like it.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> Keep Poundin'!!!


Ok............START poundin' at least!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

justadad said:


> Ok............START poundin' at least!!!


Do they have any "pound" left? I pulling for Denver but my money is on Carolina, so conflicted!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sketchy


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

A VERY good night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just changed from a vintage 18k Omega to this. This one's a little bigger.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Luxmento Naylamp


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Already Monday... Weekend went by too fast! 
Kicking it off with the blue vintage sub on a simple blue NATO. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Vintage Bulova this morning for what looks to be a very short game of chess. Just like last night's game, the white horses are gonna come out on top in just a few minutes. Let's see how long it takes black to see it too! They're probably still riding on cloud nine about taking my queen! Poor fella!


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a ToxicNato.


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My Prw 2500









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

. I love my modded Seiko SKX007....double dome sapphire and orange minute hand from Yobokies...

David


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

When you realize the strap might be a tad dark


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Monday morning means extra coffee.


----------



## maclerche (Jun 14, 2014)

Obris Morgan, Explorer II 2015


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Dateline A-576


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Pelagos for me today. Can't say that I won't switch to the Exp II at some point, though...


----------



## czechm8 (May 12, 2011)

FF Homage









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.
It's heavy metal to start the day.....


















....but not music though. That'd be cruel to those who had a little too much over the weekend.
Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Kinda Sketchy


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Pebble Time Steel on Ball World Time Diver rubber (leather-look) strap:










Rob


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Supposed to have worn the GS yesterday but got overuled by Castle Breitling.








...but going for a walk on a wintry day with this.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

We're currently experiencing blizzard conditions in Nova Scotia!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man GS










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Newly arrived.



















I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival. Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. I must say I really like this and well worth the wait!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

This one, back on the bracelet now that I've received an extra link so that it fits!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival. Karlskrona Baltic Shield gray dial. I must say I really like this and well worth the wait!


Congratulations! Wear it in good health. mine was delivered today but I'm away on business will have to wait till tomorrow 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good Monday everyone.
> It's heavy metal to start the day.....
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics as usual...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to another vintage Swiss timepiece 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to another vintage Swiss timepiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once and once again this Omega is awesome!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks DMCBanshee! It's nice watch, very photogenic.

_Thought about picking up a field style watch for my back country hike/fly fish adventures but most of them don't have a screw-down crown for waterproofness.
Solution is easy enough. I reached for my versatile tool watch and a new strap.....

As a field style watch? I think the SKX007 can. 


























Kinda tacticool.

Now I don't have to take my watch off when I take underwater pics!


































b-)​_


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to another vintage Swiss timepiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!!! I have always wanted this piece but too bad I can't ever own this watch without breaking my one watch a brand rule.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks DMCBanshee! It's nice watch, very photogenic.
> 
> _Thought about picking up a field style watch for my back country hike/fly fish adventures but most of them don't have a screw-down crown for waterproofness.
> Solution is easy enough. I reached for my versatile tool watch and a new strap.....
> ...


I think it looks great, better then I could have imagined with that strap. And those pics are beautiful!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhan (Nov 21, 2009)

:-x


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> I think it looks great, better then I could have imagined with that strap. And those pics are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite pleased with it, the watch is so versatile. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

hozburun said:


>


Very nice!!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

opps .. Double post!


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Nomos Orion


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

screenshot windows


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Artego 500m


Very nice. Love the colour.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Casablanca Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Still wearing the Speedmaster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield with anthracite dial. Well done micro brand.


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Was inspired to wear a vintage today. Girard-Perregaux SeaHawk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's amazing that a change of a bezel basically makes me have a brand new watch


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

41Mets said:


> It's amazing that a change of a bezel basically makes me have a brand new watch


It's like having two gorgeous watches for the price of one!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> Love it!!!! I have always wanted this piece but too bad I can't ever own this watch without breaking my one watch a brand rule.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DMCBanshee said:


> Once and once again this Omega is awesome!


Thank you both. This is a vey special piece for me, which I inherited from my grand-father. Many many awesome memories tied to it and I was very close to him. Cancer took him away from us years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield grey #2 on Art's Kodiak black leather

Have a great day. 
B










I like the dome on it. I need to take better pics to do it justice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes! .I bought it and it came with the rubber strap and clasp too, which I sold, so this about equalizes that! So, yes...two for the price of 1!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Old photo today, from back when the we saw the sun once in a while.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Filthy from front to back


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch. Certina DS 2 Precidrive


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Will break in a new strap for my versatile tool watch.
> 
> SKX007 as a field watch? Yes.
> 
> ...


_Good Tuesday to everyone.
Thanks to the good folks at Crown & Buckle for this wonderful strap. 
Making the already versatile SKX007 even more so. New strap break in period.....


















...and nice and comfy already.
b-)​_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

*Seiko SDGM003 on brown lizard.

*




















*HAPPY MARDI GRAS!!*


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Junghans Meister chronoscope today, with a little snow, unfortunately not enough to get me out of work.


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good afternoon from Los Angeles. 88 degree sunny winter day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy...Wednesday? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

cpl said:


> Speedy...Wednesday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every day is a Speedy day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn Day in the snow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJWelch (Feb 7, 2016)

Seiko SSC369


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Baltic shield has made it to Toronto!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNAE19 
No scratches, just pita dust!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

RomeoT said:


> Sinn Day in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, that ticks lots of boxes. What Sinn is that?


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Ooooh, that ticks lots of boxes. What Sinn is that?


This is a Sinn 103 Acrylic. 41mm with a Valjoux 7750. The acrylic is very domed, pretty easy to scratch, but also very easy to fix - I use toothpaste. I'm about +-7 secs when I wear it all day. Got it used from a fellow member for about 1k, I believe. It's a beauty and I love it - it's a Sinn so it'll beat forever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

1981 Pulsar Diver


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

jmode81 said:


> Good afternoon from Los Angeles. 88 degree sunny winter day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! I know exactly where you were standing when you took that. It's a hot one this week. Greetings from a fellow Angeleno!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gary Drainville said:


> Very nice. Love the colour.


Thanks man! This blue dial is stunning...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

AJWelch said:


> Seiko SSC369
> 
> View attachment 7007202


Love this one...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you both. This is a vey special piece for me, which I inherited from my grand-father. Many many awesome memories tied to it and I was very close to him. Cancer took him away from us years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wow!!!! That makes it even more special. I hope you enjoy it for many more years and then your children and their children. Nothing like a timeless heirloom piece!!! And thanks for sharing it with us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Changed yesterday for Tool watch Tuesday.
Tissot T-Touch II Titanium.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just did a strap change from this







to this.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

^ Great choice. Much improved.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Night shot of my 'new' watch


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in love with this Ball 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jah said:


>


I'm starting to love this watch more and more

David


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Right now by the dawn's early light, my Timex Expedition (my file photos)
View attachment 7013458


Later in the day, one or both, " The Boys from Brazil."

View attachment 7013466


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tiber Sport


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Good morning all.







Have a better one!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SMP


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm starting to love this watch more and more
> 
> David


David,

I have to agree! Although I might be a tad biased! LOL It's hard to capture the "ghosting" of the bezel, but I've worn this watch everyday since I got it!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe it was Shakespeare that said "thy double oh nine, is oh so fine"


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

brunemto said:


> GS


Wonderful picture!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Very excited to have my first PO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on Art's weathered canvas on a cold morning. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't help but wonder would a Pepsi look better with this shirt..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Very slow morning. Hopefully yours is better than mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Prepping lunch


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

jmode81 said:


> Good afternoon from Los Angeles. 88 degree sunny winter day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's looking right back at ya, kid!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This again today, but on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PO for another snow day at work


----------



## seconds (Oct 20, 2014)

From a warm indoors in Lincolnshire UK.

Imagine a world without watches..... my worst nightmare!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

seconds said:


> From a warm indoors in Lincolnshire UK.
> 
> Imagine a world without watches..... my worst nightmare!


Where in Lincs are you? I grew up there


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Hump Day Everyone.

Today's star is none other than the
Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL

Really like it with the croco style band.



























Wishing everyone a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

This one might be hitting the trade block soon. Giving it a few to see if I can bond with it. Still receive a lot of compliments when I wear it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Been wearing a pebble time lately nice getting back to watches 
Has me all excited again


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Love the look of this! You mind sharing its info?



jimiwilli said:


> I'm in love with this Ball
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Last Day in Lake Tahoe on company retreat. Going home tomorrow where my new grey dial Baltic Shield should be waiting.



Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Heuer 1163Viceroy today


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Time for coffee... ;-)
Tchibo Watch, 10bar WR, date, quartz.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Love that dial!



DMCBanshee said:


> Tiber Sport


----------



## AJWelch (Feb 7, 2016)

Today's is a legacy. My grandfather's (Pop Pop) 1996 Seiko Sports 50. It'll always be my favorite.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Vintage 1917 Waltham, Fahys Armored Case.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JOSE G said:


> Vintage 1917 Waltham, Fahys Armored Case.
> View attachment 7020994


wow

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

Resco Instruments RC-TAC


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Love that dial!


Thanks! Dial looks very great with sunlight!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I needed a little heat during snowshoes ride..


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

notional said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Every time I see this watch it feels like there has been a glitch in the Matrix! This coppertop loves it and doesn't know exactly why!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 7021978


I really like this, what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Explorer 1


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Strap change&#8230; think I like this on perlon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on Art's weathered canvas 
The grey dial is so nice.








m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

Citizen orca titanium

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff919 (Sep 1, 2015)

Frederique Constant FC-715 Classic Manufacture Moonphase


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO Fella's.........Ocean Diver 500 in the house!!! #DeepBlue #OrangeBaby

*


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> Hah! I know exactly where you were standing when you took that. It's a hot one this week. Greetings from a fellow Angeleno!


Nice shot from Union Station!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Senator Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Sure Happy It's Thursday!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Halda Rave Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)




----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Shogun


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

some Canadian Content today...


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

PAM 328 on BOB strap today


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

OVM dos


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Cocktail keeping me company driving through snow squalls.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

136 page report. Is it the weekend yet?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

Flu season is not fun but this Speedy makes me feel better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I absolutely love this watch! Is this a Mitsukoshi or did you mod this yourself? A real frickin' stunner - if I could own only one watch ever, this would be it!


Fox143 said:


> Flu season is not fun but this Speedy makes me feel better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

OM :]


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Speedy Family


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change in tempo. For midday a Symphony (Orient)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

AdeeKaye Jump Hour










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Monochrome Time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Two days.



















www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hit send. It's transmitted. You read it. Magically from Tapatalk.


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Trying my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Auto on a Nato


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

My Archer Aero II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

On a vacay with the fam.

skiing, tubing and swimming on the right. Dinner and evenings on the left.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


>


Nice german, this green dial looks very good


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My new to me gw9300-1jf with carbon fiber band.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Switch to my first purchase from a fellow wus'er - destro Parnis.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Very busy productive day today but finally able to snap some pics of the latest acquisition.
My very first Polish timepiece.

Vratislavia Conceptum 



























Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on new $33 ocean7 mesh from the bay. Thanks to Watches503 for the heads up!:-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed the GO today and the warmer weather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Evening switch.


Lovely combo!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> not much to go on its an old AdeeKaye long sold out
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


tried my luck to find it but yeah seemed that all long sold out.. Thanks for the info, brother!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Heavy duty weekender. ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Lovely combo!


Much appreciated! Really enjoying this one.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Biggest bubble yet. In a cold house. It's on my wrist now and the bubble is getting smaller ad it warms up.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Biggest bubble yet. In a cold house. It's on my wrist now and the bubble is getting smaller ad it warms up.


I love it! With those minute and hour markers this would be useful as a makeshift level for carpentry work!! A true tool watch if ever there was one!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Not too much longer till #fieldwatchfriday!!


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Which one should I wear tomorrow ?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

From earlier today and still on my wrist. Seiko Marinemaster 300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

Just got this today. Seiko skx009k1. Like it a lot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yo fellas.........OVM 2.0 in the house #Steinhart


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celebrating the fifth day of the Year of the Fire Monkey with a proudly Chinese watch, the Celadon Imperial Peacock&#8230; Here pictured in the lovely city of Girona in Catalonia, Spain. 

Have a spectacular weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)

Monster + Super Engineer


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Seiko SRP773 on recycled leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Rainy day.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

look what just arrived via UPS:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

This 1


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on the Ocean7 eBay special shark mesh


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival for me. SRP775 on a khaki ToxicNato.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Alpina on Heroic18 canvas


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting 30 mb

image upload no resize


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Linde Werdelin Spidolite II tech green on rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Seiko Turtle on a NATO. Newest addition to the collection.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Playing midday Tag with Mr. Heuer of Formula 1


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yo fellas, Binnacle Diver in the house!! #Bernhardt #AmericanCompany #USA


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*

Probably for the last time...*


----------



## mrlemmer11 (Jan 25, 2016)

SO...... I'm not wearing these right NOW>>> but I did just purchase them and will surprise my girlfriend with our first set of his and her watches!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AMVOX1 for the last day of the work week


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Fluco Horween


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## deccher (Oct 14, 2012)

Damasko DA34. Still my fav...


----------



## gebben8402 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tissot Quickster Chronograph


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Speedy


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Torpedo time


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Just a Bad MoFo right here......Ocean7 Meteor Titanium #Badass #USA
*


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Evening change


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me Helberg ch6 with Australian patina.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me Helberg ch6 with Australian patina.
double post...sorry


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

A night out w/ the misses



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Preparing to meet with my Busa...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Wow, what is that piece below? Minimal and sexy.

Here's mine.












tinitini said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Going for a swim in a few minutes.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

My Alpinist in its natural, alpine environment...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sumo and soccer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## watchukev (Jan 30, 2016)

My 600.00 pickup...yeah I need to change my date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP425 50th Anniversary. Excuse the dust !


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some fantastic patina


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*IT's HERE!!






*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OH LORD.........It's here BERNHARDT GLOBEMASTER GMT 2.0 in the house!!!!!!!!! #USA #AmericanCompany #SwissETA




























*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> *OH LORD.........It's here BERNHARDT GLOBEMASTER GMT 2.0 in the house!!!!!!!!! #USA #AmericanCompany #SwissETA
> 
> View attachment 7053289
> 
> ...


Congrats, it looks great wear it in good health.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Datron on B&S strap









Have a beautiful Saturday everyone!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Saturday morning everyone.

Good morning to you too G.


















Here is your early morning breakfast G.









May the weekend adventures begin.






_


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats. She's a beauty.



sickondivers said:


> *OH LORD.........It's here BERNHARDT GLOBEMASTER GMT 2.0 in the house!!!!!!!!! #USA #AmericanCompany #SwissETA
> 
> View attachment 7053289
> 
> ...


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Out for a stroll with the little lady. Beautiful day here.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the weekend with the Baltic Shield on a DrunkArtStraps vintage brown canvas this morning.

Have a great day. B

Love the grey dial 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

K&S KS297


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Taking the wife and kids to a little Valentine's Day getaway weekend.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Enjoying a sunny day with the Stratos


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday but with black ToxicNato.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Started the weekend with the Baltic Shield on a DrunkArtStraps vintage brown canvas this morning.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Lovely combo


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Alpinist today


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Went with the Fifty Five Fathoms homage since it's next up


----------



## maclerche (Jun 14, 2014)

100152.080L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

It's been a two month wait for the custom strap, but here's the newest edition.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont P51










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sinn Saturday


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Looking sketchy


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skawtish (Sep 8, 2015)

my first automatic


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Skawtish said:


> View attachment 7060153
> 
> my first automatic


Seiko 5 Sports? Very nice - wear in good health!!


----------



## Skawtish (Sep 8, 2015)

Gary Drainville said:


> Seiko 5 Sports? Very nice - wear in good health!!


Yes my friend.
SNGZ13.
Came with a metal bracelet, which is nice, but not really my style.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO FELLAS..........NEW Bernhardt LIMITED EDITION 'Globemaster GMT 2.0' in THE HOUSE!!!! #USA #35/500 #Get'EmForTheyGone*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

On my way to airport now...









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glycine Combat Sub on a super soft Helmut strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

❤ ❤ ❤Benarus Megalodon❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Sexitano (Nov 20, 2009)

Blue Sunday ...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Aqua Terra on leather for a change


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One more shot of the 42mm PO. I don't wear it much these days so there you have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Strap swap on the officer.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 on new ToxicNATO


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I chose the B&R 123 vintage GMT for church, Valentine lunch with the fam and maybe the arrival of our 2nd grandson 
Have a great V day!!
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I chose the B&R 123 vintage GMT for church, Valentine lunch with the fam and maybe the arrival of our 2nd grandson
> Have a great V day!!
> B
> 
> ...


Mazel tov, brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This is my Seiko 6139-6002 AKA the Pogue chronograph. This is a watch that Spencer Klien of Klien Vintage Watchmakers put together for me. It is superb. The lume job that Spencer did was great. I wore it hog hunting last night and had no trouble seeing the time.



















www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*'Aight Fellas......BRAND NEW limited Edition Bernhardt GLOBEMASTER GMT 2.0 Swiss ETA #35 of 500 #GetEmForTheyGONE #USA















*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

View attachment untitled-21.jpg


View attachment untitled-22.jpg


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Date night with the wife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas vintage Kampschwimmer.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO FELLAS..........BINNACLE DIVER IN DA HOUSE!!!! #Bernhart #USA #Bernie























*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> *YO FELLAS..........BINNACLE DIVER IN DA HOUSE!!!! #Bernhart #USA #Bernie
> 
> View attachment 7074442
> 
> ...


I've often looked at this watch wanting to do two things:

Change the hands and the dial (maybe the bezel insert).

Other than that, this watch is awesome!!! Build quality is outstanding and the owner is a stand up guy.

David


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I've often looked at this watch wanting to do two things:
> 
> Change the hands and the dial (maybe the bezel insert).
> 
> ...


I hear you! My biggest complain is the bezel insert.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Funky

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Speedy


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Vostok Europe N1 Rocket


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I've often looked at this watch wanting to do two things:
> 
> Change the hands and the dial (maybe the bezel insert).
> 
> ...


 Nice. I just wish these would wind in both directions.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celebrating Valentine's Day with my dearest today&#8230; On my wrist is the romantically elegant Celadon Celestial Silk, its entire silk dial intricately embroidered by hand, a world-first. The dial depicts the classical painting "A duo of swallows with pear flowers".

Have a wonderful Saint Valentine's everyone!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

216570 on a snowy and very cold Monday a.m.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of the "Boys from Brazil."


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Steelix on Maratac Zulu


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Oris for another day of snow. Almost traded this watch twice this month, but you know, I really like this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

"Base is Ace"





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## x-frame (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF07


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

It's been a rainy Monday but it's no big deal. SARB033 gets it done for me today.



























Enjoy the rest of the day folks
b-)​_


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blued screws; Blued berries


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## MatthiasBolser (Dec 29, 2015)

SARB017 on blue and white nato strap. Just got this watch recently. Haven't totally bonded with it yet, but ditching that craptastic band it came with will help. Cheers









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Tudor BBB


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

H558 on tropical dive rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

She has seen better days


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old school.
Citizen TimeTrack from 1987

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo Fellas .......OVM 2.0 in the house #Steinhart
*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Dreary morning in Moscow. 









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Morning in Christopher Ward. And then this old lady did show up at my hotel at breakfast time.










J.


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNAF32


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

LHC


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I call this ' bronze on mangled hand '


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

First day in the office this week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Back to work this morning and tired, I hope to get out at a decent time before 6pm to go see Lochlan this evening.

I went with the B&R GMT this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Heading to work

David


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

2nd major storm of the year. 40cm (16") forecast. We actually ended up getting 50.2cm. A new one day record for Ottawa.


----------



## BenwayFi (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*CORSAIR IN THE HOUSE!! #Bernhardt #USA #OldSchool #YellaDiva















*


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

img host


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

It's been seemingly forever since I've posted on this forum... PAM104 for me today.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

Sporting the Polish quartz chrono for today. Fun timepiece.



























Enjoy the rest of the day folks.
b-)​_


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Hellacious rain today. Put a Bond NATO on the Sinn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

SMP on a nato because of the record heat we've been having.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Heading to work
> 
> David


Nice plongeur hand!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

galliano said:


> img host


Orange markers on bezel looks great!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice plongeur hand!


Thank you! I spent months debating on what to do - had purchased different bezels, inserts, hands, chapter rings, all of that - and then realized the watch looks awesome near stock. So to stay as close to stock as possible and build a perfect SKX, the domed sapphire and Plongeur seemed to be the way to go.

I have a few bezel inserts I swap out now and again and two Big Grip bezels to play with, but I keep coming back to this look.

Sanded the case to match the brushed look too. That was a HUGE difference in the appearance and consistency.

David


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#AlpinaPower 
still loving this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

White gold moonphase Speedmaster Professional today.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Clean shot bro, I love this combo!


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Santos 100 medium


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Clean shot bro, I love this combo!


thanks Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Something fun came in the mail today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That is a great looking Panda chrono. It's a great modern take on a vintage chronograph.



BenwayFi said:


> View attachment 7089266


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart NAV B-Uhr 47mm


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Today my Tissot with beautiful patinated tritium dots.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Sea Dragon in the damn house!!! #Borealis 














*


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Kiger at dawn.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

SMP today. My friend said "Cool watch! It looks like a poker chip."


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning

SRP777 on GasGasBones Zero shoes -Can't seem to take this off for more than a day or so.I've already got my $$ worth outa' this 1.



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Steinhart OVM2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Alpiner 4 GMT on canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP411 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first Invicta mod! Love this vintage green insert!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy hump day everyone.

Sporting the Seiko SARG017 with a rally inspired leather band.


























Enjoy the rest of wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Not a Rolex!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> View attachment 7103794
> 
> 
> Not a Rolex!


This is a sweet parnis! Did it come with this bracelet?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This is a sweet parnis! Did it come with this bracelet?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Yes. Ebay.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the Metro today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7098930


Good evening enigmatic ;-)


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## AJWelch (Feb 7, 2016)

today's is a Seiko SKX007 on a black 3 ring NATO.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

The old GBR for a tough week so far. At least the weather is gorgeous!

Have a good one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield on Art's antique brown canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The OVM just arrived from Steinhart









David


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> The OVM just arrived from Steinhart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it in good health, I love mine it is one of my all time favorites

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> The old GBR for a tough week so far. At least the weather is gorgeous!
> 
> Have a good one!


Man, I love this watch and have yet to find one for sale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Wear it in good health, I love mine it is one of my all time favorites
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thank you. I was worried about the gray dial. I'm in love with it. Far more than I was with my OVM v1.

David


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have my daddy duty watch on. No sharp edges. Auto-lit for timing night time feeds. Any spit up is easily wiped away. Loving life with my 2-month old daughter.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 7027498


The mystery watch misses you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

liwang22 said:


> I have my daddy duty watch on. No sharp edges. Auto-lit for timing night time feeds. Any spit up is easily wiped away. Loving life with my 2-month old daughter.


Perfect watch for that job. I wish I'd had one when my daughter was that young. All I had was the digital clocks on the VCR and the oven.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

WatchD, I believe the this comes on a rubber strap? What was your impression?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> I have my daddy duty watch on. No sharp edges. Auto-lit for timing night time feeds. Any spit up is easily wiped away. Loving life with my 2-month old daughter.


Enjoy these moments! It's shortly after they learn to walk and talk that they learn to roll their eyes and sigh! You can put the G-Shock to good use during those times as well I'm sure!


----------



## metalaphid (Apr 21, 2014)

Twinsanda_face::earth_asia::watchwork!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

Warm greetings to all my brethren from a rainy day in Jakarta, Indonesia.










Have a great one!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yo Fellas..........Ocean Diver 500 in the house!! #Orange #DeepBlue #SwissETA


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP279. #@!!!#!!**#@!!! CHAPTER RING !!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarb035


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
I'm wearing the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem bracelet. I like this combo better than any strap I've tried so far. 
Have a great day!
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cuerposaco (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

On a mesh today
















Pic 1 taken as the camera phone sees it. Pic 2 using my sunglasses as a polarizing filter.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, hello old friend! My first mechanical, out and about at last...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Bored at home today,was watching the History Channel an the Annunaki


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Baltic Shield for me, I'm still exploring it!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning,
> I'm wearing the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem bracelet. I like this combo better than any strap I've tried so far.
> Have a great day!
> B
> ...


That's a damn good looking watch

David


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I actually wore both yesterday.

The 6138-0011 UFO arrives in the mail and it was easier to wear it to get it home than carry it.



















www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

Just sold this watch. Last time wearing it 
View attachment 7112994


----------



## AJWelch (Feb 7, 2016)

You did the right thing.



SC-Texas said:


> I actually wore both yesterday.
> 
> The 6138-0011 UFO arrives in the mail and it was easier to wear it to get it home than carry it.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Victorinox Inox


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning,
> I'm wearing the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem bracelet. I like this combo better than any strap I've tried so far.
> Have a great day!
> B
> ...


I need this watch in my life. Next diver decided. Now I just need to find a decent deal on one. That seems to be the hard part.

Longines Legend Diver on a Bond strap today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you. I wasn't sure about it due to lugs and hands... And was on the fence for a long time. 
It definitely exceeded my expectations. and it's very nicely made. The bracelet is very cool too, a true 5-piece bracelet. 
The dark grey almost black sunburst dial is beautiful and the faceted applied markers are well done.

I'll keep you mind if I move it? 



marker2037 said:


> I need this watch in my life. Next diver decided. Now I just need to find a decent deal on one. That seems to be the hard part.
> 
> Longines Legend Diver on a Bond strap today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> That's a damn good looking watch
> 
> David


Thank you David! I am impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure about it due to lugs and hands... And was on the fence for a long time.
> It definitely exceeded my expectations. and it's very nicely made. The bracelet is very cool too, a true 5-piece bracelet.
> The dark grey almost black sunburst dial is beautiful and the faceted applied markers are well done.
> 
> ...


Yea, I absolutely love the look of the bracelet and I'm more of a strap guy. I wouldn't even consider changing it on this watch! The way the dial and markers come together, the way the green, black, and polished parts mix...it's gorgeous.

Please do keep me in mind if you ever do!!!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deccher (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

View attachment 7115042


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

Dark Side of the (JLC Master Ultra Thin) Moon!


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

My first automatic.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's everyone doing?

I'm sporting the 2nd Gen Seiko Monster for today. This affordable timepiece has really grown on me, great movement.



























Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Armida A1 brass









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TormonRN (Feb 9, 2016)

TormonRN said:


> Just sold this watch. Last time wearing it
> View attachment 7112994


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Montblanc Timewalker Extreme Chronograph DLC on Omega NATO strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)

andrewfear said:


> Montblanc Timewalker Extreme Chronograph DLC on Omega NATO strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome


----------



## TannerP (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

T-hunter said:


>


Dig that strap

David


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch as I'm breaking in another rally style leather strap for my affordable chrono. I think I'm going to settle on this strap. 
It's nicely padded and well made from my initial impression. 













































Have a great evening everyone or morning to those on the flip side.
b-)​_


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

View attachment 7117986


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Browsing WUS while for my son to come out of his DeMolay meeting.

View attachment 7118298


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

tintini what strap is that on your eterna kontiki and where'd it come from?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

That one is growing on me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just arrived yesterday, my new STOWA Marine Automatic






​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oyster Perpetual Date from 1980:


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

View attachment 7119906

Sarb 035


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ScorpionFish in the house!! #Borealis #RetroModernism #BonettoCinturini321






















*


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

View attachment 7120330


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

New to me Seiko SNZF17K1. First time on just now


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Have a great WE all


----------



## CCCPvintage (Mar 4, 2012)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

marker2037 said:


> I need this watch in my life. Next diver decided. Now I just need to find a decent deal on one. That seems to be the hard part.
> 
> Longines Legend Diver on a Bond strap today


Actually the hard part seems to be getting the watch to Europe at all :/


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Poslano sa mog Q10 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

Datron


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff919 (Sep 1, 2015)

Momentum M1 Pro SE


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glycine Combat Sub on a super soft Helmut.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rdb84 (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 7122786


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all! 
TGIF!! #PilotFriday for me with the PVD Alpina Startimer big date on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B

I really like details like the raised white Alpina logo and 3-6-9 markers as well as the concentric rings in the subdials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice combo, may I ask from where you got this strap?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Nice combo, may I ask from where you got this strap?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks! It's a Drunkartstrap.

Art (@drunkartstraps) • Instagram photos and videos
https://www.instagram.com/drunkartstraps/?hl=en


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I have these two with me today. Can't decide which to wear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Today I'll try my newest arrivals, this morning AATOS Tourbillon and afternoon Benarus Remora II, best green dial I have own... TGIF!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1963




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*

Lip Mythic Jump Hour
*
View attachment 7126226
View attachment 7126266
View attachment 7126282


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DA46 on green isofrane








Been wanting to try this combo out for awhile! Now to find a black buckle...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Evening switch as I'm breaking in another rally style leather strap for my affordable chrono. I think I'm going to settle on this strap.
> It's nicely padded and well made from my initial impression. ​_


_

Great watch and photos, as usual!

Sent from my HTC One​_


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

1972 Heuer Viceroy for lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Last night, my Bullhead met his idol. Obviously they are related... hehe 
(pic by @j0nathanp77)


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## dperhot (Apr 22, 2015)

Pebble classic, my current daily beater watch 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

Still


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> DA46 on green isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo man!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

View attachment 7128402


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Brown is in ;-) !


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

An omega kind of week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Steinhart OVM v2 on a black Sharknato ZULU strap

David


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Special post: An old friend past away a few weeks ago and had his family send me his watch. Pretty Emotional day and I haven't worn it since I received it 2 weeks ago. First day on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still enjoying my affordable chrono..... 



























Have a great weekend everyone.






_


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain L-Evolution Super Trofeo with sushi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa on a Phoenix NATO for a chill Friday evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

TSAR for the weekend.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ulotny said:


> Still


Nice pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)

Still havent fogured hoe to get a good shot in the lighting of a casino


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bulova 96A135 (from the desk of a "mad" scientist)
View attachment 7131450


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Evening switch as I'm breaking in another rally style leather strap for my affordable chrono. I think I'm going to settle on this strap.
> It's nicely padded and well made from my initial impression.
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Torpedo airport time.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

New Laco on an old Hirsch. Still on the workbench from the strap change.










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OVM2.0







*


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Parkrun complete
Garmin 310XT doing better than my legs.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'll always associate this watch with Tony Montana from now on. Thanks meng. Lol.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting without account


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Sixpoint, on point.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one called my name this morning when I left the house. 
Pam 005 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tech rehearsal for cabaret with my Helberg


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Morning switch. The affordable and versatile SKX007.....
with a scout/field style strap.









Everything is good around the property.









Good morning and have a great weekend everyone.






_


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

GS today. Have a good weekend! ✌


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Board shorts, black coffee & furry beasts


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Saturday!









Cheers.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

A coin dealer friend has had this Breitling 1765 sitting in his safe for the last five years. He purchased it as part of a lot with mostly junk watches and jewelry and so was convinced that it was a fake. I am certain it is not. Apart from minor rust around the pusher at 4, and the fact that the chrono sub minute dial does not move, it is in very good shape. I'll be bringing the watch to a jeweler who deals in Breitling for servicing and authentication. I want to keep this watch in the worst way, but the value will be out of my range. I am enjoying it on my wrist while I can, even with a cheap Speidel bracelet.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF13 Blue Sea Urchin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Packing for a week long business trip.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor sub on a grey NATO for my niece's birthday dinner 
Love this blue beauty. 
Have a good evening 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

757 on C&B strap

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> 757 on C&B strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on that strap. Bravo sir. :-!

_Funny I had just switched the same strap from my SKX007 to the Orient Raven earlier.

Lo and behold, the Raven can scout as well....


















Carry on with weekend folks.









_​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just received my new mesh bracelet from Watchsteez.com and put on my Steinhart GMT.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Subby


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

Here are mine so far.

Also planning to get one of these two soon so will follow up with more pics: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tag-h...ngines-conquest-41mm-black-dials-2920282.html

Skagen SKW6019 "Havene" (super thin dress watch)








Citizen Titanium AT4010-50E (arguably most comfortable watch ever)








Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar- Orange Rubber








Christopher Ward C60 42mm (going back soon) - nice watch but not for me








And for comparison sake all together in the box


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Looks good on that strap. Bravo sir. :-!
> 
> _Funny I had just switched the same strap from my SKX007 to the Orient Raven earlier.
> 
> ...


Nice combo (again)! 
Your photos and the recent C&B sale convinced me to grab one of these straps. Also picked up some PVD hardware to go with this one, so it will go with my black watches too.
Keep the great photos coming!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> Nice combo (again)!
> Your photos and the recent C&B sale convinced me to grab one of these straps. Also picked up some PVD hardware to go with this one, so it will go with my black watches too.
> Keep the great photos coming!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Surprisingly yes! An all black watch will do! Thanks!:-!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Time for snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Evening switch. About to see Deadpool


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM 524 today, I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Been wearing this for a few days to see if I can get used to it.
Seiko F1 Honda Racing Team.
It's never really grown on me.
Not enamoured of the standard strap and would prefer to replace it with a bracelet if I could find a suitable one.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

The hot, heavy, brief love affair continues.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T116NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Casio Speedy - EF503D-1AV


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Great combo!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

View attachment 7146578


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Globemaster 2.0 in the house #Bernhardt #USA

**







*


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF36


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Grilled01 (Dec 10, 2014)

G-Shock


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

That_Turtle said:


> The hot, heavy, brief love affair continues.
> View attachment 7144418


I really love this one!


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJWelch (Feb 7, 2016)

Seiko SSC369 in Key West. my job is tough.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and hope everyone is getting the well deserved break.
This very fine Sunday I'm sporting one of more older very affordable timepiece. 
It's no grail watch. There's no anti reflective dome sapphire glass, no hacking, no hand-wind, 
no power reserve, no 300m water resist, etc. Yes, it's just a quartz. Most would probably pass on this watch and understandably so. 
I paid $65 shipped many moons ago for this watch.

One thing this watch has over my other watch however is memory. 
Other than my Casio G-Shock MT-G, this watch has been with me to some of my most memorable adventures. 
I like the outdoors, fishing, hunting, camping, hiking etc. 
When adventuring more likely than not I either have this watch or the MT-G.
I consider it my "beater" watch and treated it as so. As years gone by, I've come to the realization that I will miss this watch when it's time for it to be put away.  
I'm a little more careful with it nowadays as it has served me well.

A few battery changes over the years and it's till keeping excellent time. So in it's honor, this fine Sunday it's the one.

My Wenger Terragraph, back when it's new and now.


































In action over the years, cameo appearance to my fly fishing adventures.













































It's Sunday, time for reflection and fun. I think I'll check the creek today, take my kids, my dog and see what happens. I'll take my chance like I did with this watch. Maybe create more great memories as I thank the blessings. 









Have fun everyone.






_


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Grail on the wrist today..............Back from full service (6 Weeks Door to Door, Thanks, Omega Oak brook Boutique)........Average deviation in the last 2 days is 5 seconds/24 hours.
Very pleased with the professionalism, knowledge and friendliness of the Oak Brook Staff.....+1

Watch was serviced after 17 years.










Here are the 3 Astronauts whose historic flight this edition commemorates (Lovell, Borman and Anders in the crew quarters on the night before the launch, Dec 20th, 1968):


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just received my Victorinox Swiss Army 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time that I got from Amazon for an unbelievable price of $165. I know I could have gotten it a little cheaper from Ashford, but I trust Amazon to make it right if anything goes wrong. It joins my two other Victorinox watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434 and Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681. I love the build of these watches.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lazy Sunday with Oak & Oscar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DA46 on C&B strap, with matching hardware 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment 7153346


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

My '63 Corvair and '72 Heuer today. I love old things!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This little guy today, the full lume dial is pretty cool.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor 79090


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

umarrajs said:


> Grail on the wrist today..............Back from full service (6 Weeks Door to Door, Thanks, Omega Oak brook Boutique)........Average deviation in the last 2 days is 5 seconds/24 hours.
> Very pleased with the professionalism, knowledge and friendliness of the Oak Brook Staff.....+1
> 
> Watch was serviced after 17 years.
> ...


Doesn't get much more awesome than that!!

David


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jimmy74 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice Navigator. ..
Mine says what's up










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a quick follow up folks, my lucky watch delivers again! Tried a much clearer section of the creek this evening and caught a few nice ones.

The affordable Wenger Terragraph in action. 













































.....there's my lucky watch!















_


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)

Have a wonderful week all!

View attachment 7157690


View attachment 7157706


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice Navigator. ..
> Mine says what's up
> 
> 
> ...


I love these little watches! I've got 3 like this one, this is my most original, and a white one I've currently got disassembled for cleaning and servicing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Back home after a one week trip to Paris, arrived last night. Now, time to go back to the office :-(


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

My Alpinist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 7162466


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Quick 'n Dirty of the Globey on a Navy Blue Isofrane............#GMT #Bernhardt #USA #Globemaster2.0 #Rubber








*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

At this moment...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett DWP


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Have a great week!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment 7163314


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Citizen AP1024-56P

Full Moon Monday !!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

how to do a screen shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just a bit of color to kick off the work week on a grey Monday. I don't get tired of the box crystal and case profile on the B&R 123 GMT.

Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't like Mondays! Have a good week!


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

I need to correct the date!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Texas_Esq said:


> View attachment 7163938
> 
> 
> I need to correct the date!
> ...











Now the correct date!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Fully restored 5625-7000


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

My Hami with a new MILTAT deployment clasp strap


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 7164010


Love the G&W BruFlick!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Chronoswiss today
Cheers


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Steinhart bronze buhr. Finally getting some patina


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)

heading into the court house:


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

View attachment 7164186


Sent from my SM-T116NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 7164010


It is gorgeous, never heard of G&W before can you give us more details about it?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New mesh. Old Seiko


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> It is gorgeous, never heard of G&W before can you give us more details about it?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


http://germano.de/en/germano-and-walter-watch/

David


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

Zenith EP on nato today


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Breitling Navitimer 01 46mm to start off the week.

Bon Siman from Curacao!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> http://germano.de/en/germano-and-walter-watch/
> 
> David


Thanks David!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

116000- feels as good as it looks!


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Photos simply do not do this beauty justice!


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

marker2037 said:


> Breitling Navitimer 01 46mm to start off the week.
> 
> Bon Siman from Curacao!


Damn that looks good on you. Such a classic.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.
Hoping everyone had a great and restful weekend and looking forward to putting another work week in the book.
For this fine Monday, I'm starting the week in classic style.

Orient Star Classic WZ0251EL




































Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Vintage Bulova wrist alarm c.1969


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

My twins are hitting double digits today. Wearing my sons favorite watch. My daughter asked if she could wear her favorite watch today at school, my Sinn 103. Gotta say, I'm a little nervous...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Bremont MB2


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

gsirles said:


> Damn that looks good on you. Such a classic.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

3570.50


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

2 great hobbies come together...


----------



## Mechanor (Dec 2, 2015)

My brand new Deep Blue ! Hasn't come off my wrist since I snapped this pic.


----------



## bay (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Planet Ocean 8500 for a rather moist start to the week


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Concord Impresario GMT :]


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

Prg 270








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hamilton Aqua-Date 600 Super Compressor


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

'72 UFO








Such a cool case shape on this one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Heading out to an anniversary dinner with my wedding watch.


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

marker2037 said:


> Thank you kindly!


Of course - and now you've given me the Navi bug. That might need to be next on my list...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Let is snow more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

View attachment 7170842

Only been wearing this for the past 30min (I just got it 30min ago), but I love it! Keep them coming, Doug.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jaws. Squale 1545 GMT


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers guys. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Switch out AT...









For Oris 65...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Glycine Combat


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BINNACLE DIVER IN THE HOUSE!!!.............................






#Bernhardt #USA #QuicknDirtyArtPic*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 7174594


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready for an elegant Tuesday evening with my Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine&#8230; Have an absolutely awesome week ahead friends 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP605


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thinking about putting this up for sale. Wearing for the day to make sure I'm emotionally prepared.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

GO today
Cheers


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Flieger Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Uhrmensch said:


> GO today
> Cheers


Superb!!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Legend Diver on the stock sailcloth strap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Uhrmensch said:


> GO today
> Cheers


Splendid choice, so nice!


----------



## baaart (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

1917 Patria ,Fahys Armorded Integrated Case.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Waiting for the kiddos to get done at the Dentist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Poor man's Tudor today!


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

Oris XXL Date, 40mm


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

ScrΩtchmaster


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Tuesday everyone.

I've stated in the past that this particular affordable timepiece has grown on me. I really dig the movement on this watch.
It's the most accurate and consistent in my collection of automatic mechanical watches.

Seiko 2nd Gen Monster
It came with a robust but very comfortable bracelet as most of you already know. Looks great as is imho.


















But for today, I'm sporting it with a rubber strap just to try something different.



























I think it'll do.
Have a great Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## RickMarick (Jan 27, 2016)

Seiko Nano Universe SCVE021 limited edition 44 mm- Japanese Domestic Market


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aevig Valkyr
















Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Quicksilver7714 (Feb 22, 2016)

I know, it's a Smart Watch, but it's also my daily driver.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

This funky Omega Dynamic


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

[IMG









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Reverso :]


----------



## busaharley (Jul 2, 2015)

Here is my 1999 Omega Seamaster Automatic.:-d


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Was waiting for someone to show up on time to a meeting. Perfect time to get a watch picture on this casual Tuesday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Long day today. It's it rum-thirty yet?









Sent from my Commodore VIC 20


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Giving this combo a shot.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Still Speedy, but on some NOS vintage Italian shoes.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JLC today, sorry about the washed out picture


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

soaking.fused said:


> Still Speedy, but on some NOS vintage Italian shoes.


That truly is a fantastic looking combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Same watch
But on Art's first weathered canvas strap and a black Kodiak leather ready for tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Damaskos, all the way down. On a ToxicNato.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

View attachment 7189074


----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZJ03


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today we open my school's production of the musical Cabaret. Appropriately, I'm wearing German today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

thats my watch !! 26 years ago ..a fine piece...


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

Preston said:


> This funky vintage number, finally decided to figure out and fire up all it's features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is my watch 26 years ago !! a fine piece .


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Superb!!





Spunwell said:


> Splendid choice, so nice!


 Many thanks Gents, glad you liked the GO! Today's choice is unlikely to garner as much enthusiasm I would imagine, but this is actually one of my favourite dials (admittedly the tiny elite movement in the massive case kinda bites though) :-d Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Kodiak leather on the Pelagos. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bright chilly morning today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great White for me, have a great hump day everyone!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Wonderful Wednesday everyone.

We're half way there and I see a lot of fine timepieces from everyone. That's an excellent sign.
For this fine Wednesday, I'm sporting another modern classic.

Seiko SARB033



























Best regards to everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

My new wrist buddy (Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY2110)


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Uhrmensch said:


> Many thanks Gents, glad you liked the GO! Today's choice is unlikely to garner as much enthusiasm I would imagine, but this is actually one of my favourite dials (admittedly the tiny elite movement in the massive case kinda bites though) :-d Cheers


Yeah, it's nice but pales in comparison to the GO


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Received my Tisell Pilot 40 earlier today. What an excellent B-Uhr!

Here is a short glowing review!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DA46 on crimson W&W strap








Loving this combo today. Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Day three in the Laco.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedy Pro


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cruising through the harbor and downtown Willemstad today.





I've wanted to do this shot for a while now


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Man & his dog...doesn't get any better.
OH Yeah....nice watch.



Dr.Spaceman said:


>


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

PRS 516 automatic chronograph on Horween Shell Cordovan strap with Alden #8 Shell Cordovan NST's...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina power and DrunkArtStraps tonight for #canvaswednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

What a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

A serious watch for some serious business

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## respro (Feb 24, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Aramar Arctic Ocean II on a Steinhart screwed-link bracelet


Beautiful watch.


----------



## respro (Feb 24, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina power and DrunkArtStraps tonight for #canvaswednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been seriously thinking about an Alpina for my next watch. Tell me, does the long second hand move continuously or just in the chronograph setting?


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

O&W while watching cartoons with my 2yr old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Right this second?






Doxa in the heavy rain.

Earlier today?








The mighty Zenith Doublematic.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#A7















*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean7 LM-6


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Navihawk tonight








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sinnful today


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

This blue dial is next to impossible to photo...


----------



## Horhe (Jul 23, 2012)

Hydrocarbon


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarb035


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

1918 Elgin romam numerals.


----------



## cpcowy (Mar 6, 2012)

*My new Batman.*

Picked it up last night and couldn't be happier!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: My new Batman.*

_Good Thursday everyone.

Bright beautiful day today and looking forward to do some work outside. Been a great week so far.
For today, I'm sporting an affordable automatic diver.

Orient Ray Raven 




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Sinnful today


You can Sinn all you want with this beauty!! It is it's own indulgence!! Like a little stainless "Get out of Hell free card"!!


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi
Lots of nice watches. 
Tudor Pelagos here.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Tangled up in blue


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Senator sixties for a chilly, gray day here


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dinner time swap.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Lots of nice watches.
> Tudor Pelagos here.
> 
> ...


Amazing watch...but the strap... I don't know...  I am sure, you have better straps... 
Hello from Greece Brian 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Turtle was callin' me.

Have a good one!


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Heading out for dinner.









Sent from my Commodore VIC 20


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Go turtles!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpiner 4 GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. One of my favorite watch-strap combo ever. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

batman1345 said:


> Amazing watch...but the strap... I don't know...  I am sure, you have better straps...
> Hello from Greece Brian
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


I do and am a canvas guy first and foremost. But I love this strap any it suits the Ti Pelagos great IMHO. 
In fact I'm ordering 4 more of these 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

New strap again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I do and am a canvas guy first and foremost. But I love this strap any it suits the Ti Pelagos great IMHO.
> In fact I'm ordering 4 more of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Looks like perlon??? What is it and where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: My new Batman.*

Congrats! That is a great looking watch...and looks great with that shirt. I'm jealous.



cpcowy said:


> Picked it up last night and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jimmy74 said:


> Looks like perlon??? What is it and where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Not even close to Perlon 
It's a Meyhofer strap.

A synthetic material and leather underside. 
Manufacturer/Brand: MEYHOFER from the Select collection
Suitable for: Watches with standard lug ends
Material: High quality synthetic material in textile look uppers; Underside leather
Manufacturing process: Cut strap with painted sides
Colour of strap: Dark blue uppers
Strap stitching: Without stitching
Strap design: Military look, one-piece strap in Nato style
Lug width: 22 mm
Total length without buckle: approx. 28,5 cm
Thickness of strap: approx. 1,6 mm, thin
Buckle: Made of stainless steel
Buckle pin: approx. 4 mm
Width of buckle: 22 mm
Strap taper: Strap is uniflow, no taper
Distinctive features: Surface UV-Resistant (DIN 54004), mould resistant, antibacterial, water resistant, easy to clean, high abrasion resistance, flame retardant
Other info: Surface material has a silverguard-protection, which contains silver molecules which fight against discolouration, bacteria and smells in an environmentally friendly and reliable way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool thanks might do some googling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe chronograph ceramic. Wish the debates were over already!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Good morning to all of you.

Parisian weather today in Antananarivo :-(


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*YO, FELLAS...........GLOBEY IN THE DAMN HOUSE!!! #Bernhardt #Globemaster2.0






















*


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Longines Heritage 1973


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

View attachment 7214946


after work flex...vintage (auto) Gruen Precision


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP481. My Blue Ice Monster


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn 103 on the BandR today. Gonna be a cold one, but I can smell spring!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


That is a super sharp combo, looks fantastic!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That is a super sharp combo, looks fantastic!


Thanks. It's a BeauBands strap.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great Friday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday here  with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on gray canvas.

TGIF!!

Have a great day!
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 7215450


Gotta ask, how does this wear for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Still this one...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Working in the home office....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

another day at the office


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth on C&B Phalanx









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

My second day with the SRP777, on a Stapcode honeycomb Nato.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Speedy Road


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone! Weekend can't get here fast enough. This affordable timepiece ought to help, looks fast to me.

Vratislavia Conceptum Chrono



























Just want to add that despite the total attachment bullsh!t issue, I saw a lot of beautiful timepieces from everyone this week.
Great job and thank you for sharing them.

Have a great weekend everyone. 






_


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

1915 Waltham.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

This just in...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OCEAN7 Meteor Titanium............#BADMOFO #BlackMamba #BenettoCinturini317

















*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend. I'll start with the Pelagos on leather. 
Have a great weekend everyone. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

Going German today!


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY2110
View attachment 7225690


----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rocking a 2 ring ZULU tonight. Not as tall on the wrist.









David


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

Something very special came in the mail today : )


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Night 2 of Cabaret


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

skepticaljesus said:


> Something very special came in the mail today : )


You are right sir, that is very special! You should probably set the date though










Cheers!


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

An older Hamilton and a bit of sun early in the morning : today should be a good day.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bobblehead (Apr 28, 2015)

View attachment 7227170


Seiko SDGZ013


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and it's time to play. 
Starting the weekend with a very affordable beast of a watch.

Timex Expedition Military Classic 49822


















Oh yes, it's beastly. Still going to rock it because it's light and comfortable. 
Fit and finish is excellent for such an affordable piece.









When positioned low on the wrist abut to my backhand and a little extention, the indiglo crown can be activated. 
That's cool, instant lume on demand.









Fun chunk of a timepiece for sure. It'll be in some cool adventures no doubt.









Have a great time this weekend everyone.






_


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OVM 2.0 in the house!!...........#Steinhart #PacificStandardTime






















*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

The one in the middle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Remora II


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> *OVM 2.0 in the house!!...........#Steinhart #PacificStandardTime
> 
> View attachment 7228666
> 
> ...


LOVE that watch. Wear mine all the time.









David


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

L&H Phantom on a Cerberus bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Vintage today,1918 Elgin Black Star Dial


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> LOVE that watch. Wear mine all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it for sure! Mine says hi as well ?









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

View attachment 7232458


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Petrrodvorets blind watch tonight.



















Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Alpina today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo, fellas.............Sea Dragon in the house!! #BOREALIS #BonettoCinturini300DMilitaryGreen




























*


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7232162
> 
> 
> View attachment 7232178
> ...


what bracelet is that? I think it looks even nicer than stock.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Just back from a run ...*

Navihawk A/T


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I caught the sun just right in the dial this morning..









David


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hammy-Mako Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *Yo, fellas.............Sea Dragon in the house!! #BOREALIS #BenettoCinturini300DMilitaryGreen
> View attachment 7232850
> 
> View attachment 7232866
> ...


Excellent combination and contrast.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Enjoying lunch out with my wife and mother-in-law.

Me:










Wife:










Sent via two tin cans and a bit of string.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

View attachment 7233546


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

These two today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continued with the Pelagos this morning but on a charcoal canvas. 
Enjoy the weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

jah said:


> Decisions, decisions....


TBH I've never really been a fan of the "Bond Nato"(and I say that as a weirdo who's been rocking such straps since the 90's), but that looks really good on that Tudor of yours in my humble. The other two old yokes look OK enough too I suppose, if I'm being charitable like&#8230; :-d :-! As for decisions Jah, you are in possession of two wrists you know, so&#8230; Where the third watch resides may prove an issue mind you&#8230; 

I swapped out my earlier Longines old timer for an evening with a slightly newer one from the decade of the oil crisis, flares and velour and as it happens it's on a nato style strap too.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Panerai on Wotancraft


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Wibbs said:


> TBH I've never really been a fan of the "Bond Nato"(and I say that as a weirdo who's been rocking such straps since the 90's), but that looks really good on that Tudor of yours in my humble. The other two old yokes look OK enough too I suppose, if I'm being charitable like&#8230; :-d :-! As for decisions Jah, you are in possession of two wrists you know, so&#8230; Where the third watch resides may prove an issue mind you&#8230;
> 
> I swapped out my earlier Longines old timer for an evening with a slightly newer one from the decade of the oil crisis, flares and velour and as it happens it's on a nato style strap too.


HAHAHA You literally had me laughing out loud! Thanks my friend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with AATOS Tourbillon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on an old Drew canvas. 
Turbo photobomb 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I am enjoying this very much, the bracelet especially. I haven't swapped straps once yet!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Back from service after stopped working


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Third day 'n a row with the turtle wrapped around! Lol.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Final performance of Cabaret. It's always bittersweet when you work with students for months and then have only four shows.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

///M Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jeremyworld (Jan 15, 2016)

love the blue dial!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch with AATOS Tourbillon


Just curious, where is the tourbillon hiding?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*'Aight Fellas, had to change out that A7 & Rubber and get my SS on with my Bernie..............FYI: BERNHARDT SS Solid Screw down Bracelet smooth as a silk. Highly recommend it #BERNHARDT #USA 















*


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Modded Seiko SKX007, enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF03


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

View attachment 7243674


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Having a bite with my "church watch". Gorgeous Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac SuperSeaWolf 53 on its OEM bracelet for Sunday morning. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pier1958 (Feb 28, 2016)

View attachment 7244034


Now here is afternoon: Longines HC chrono...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Vintage Chronograph Cermet on crocodile strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Afternoon swap.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

sunny Sunday


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Enjoyed Mozart's Don Giovani last night but did not get around to posting. Nice night and wanted to share, even if late.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Same as it ever was...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Weiss on a Drew strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't stop wearing this watch....









David


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back after exchanging the faulty one for a brand spanking new one (thanks Katsu)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Have a guess what this is....










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

PAM523 on rally 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moswissa (Dec 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

A stunningly beautiful day here in the SC low country. Only appropriate to break out the THC for some quality time with several pints of Guinness and good friends.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Vintage evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Having these for the first time tonight! Day one with the Infra Superficiem and first time with Broad Branch Moonshine! Brice, if you can get this stuff down your way you won't be disappointed! It's local to Winston Salem. This stuff could sell at three times it's price!


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Posting this everywhere today. This watch just makes me happy!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Speedy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Seamaster 300


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

maxpowerman said:


>


I think that watch is going to age really nicely.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Same yesterday, Seiko SKX007 Shark Mod. Have a great week guys!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

My first bronze/brass watch .... 








how to take screenshots


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

very beautiful, can i see mre photos?


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Back home from a long working day. Will go through the forum while enjoying a rum old fashioned. By the way, my last bottle of Pampero Aniversario ... not easy to find it here in China.

View attachment 7254778


And one of my Cuervos .


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Morning OJ


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #MicroMonday for me with the Scurfa DiverOne SS. 
It's a really nice diver and the gen2 case really is a step up especially with the upgraded dome crystal and bezel. 
Hope you all have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Leap Day everyone.

I just finished watching our POTUS honor Navy Seal E. Byer with the Medal Of Honor. Can't thank those guys enough. 
Truly amazing people and grateful to have them. Bless them all.

Now, it's Monday and everyone wants to start the weekday solidly. No brainer here then.

SKX007


















Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E
​ 





​


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Sent from somewhere in general to nowhere in particular.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfan3355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Aviator on a Monday


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wearing a Perp on 29th of Feb should be mandatory


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Sick Benny (Oct 8, 2015)

View attachment 7259922

Vintage for me


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Mickey enjoying his new home in Spain:


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Old watch on new leather ☕


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Had this guy on for Sunday pints with friends. Loved the picture and forgot to share it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the micro theme with the fun Vratislavia Conceptum chrono.

Have a good evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

on this weeks rotation


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the micro theme with the fun Vratislavia Conceptum chrono.
> 
> Have a good evening.
> B
> ...


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

This is my bull, just arrived a few hours ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Wore the nomos all day. Here seen next to a 34.5 mm rodina


----------



## dunbar10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Vostok pepsi gmt mod


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

The flight was delayed, but Grandpa's 1975 Seiko Quartz kept me on time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

